# Gwen Stefani



## scarlett_2005

*Gwen Stefani Said Pregnant With First Baby*

12/20/2005 2:00 PM, AP
Associated Press 

Gwen Stefani, nominated for five Grammy Awards including album of the year for "Love.Angel.Music.Baby.," is pregnant with her first child, according to Us Weekly. 

The 36-year-old pop star and Gavin Rossdale, 38, were married three years ago. The baby is due in June, the magazine reported Tuesday. 

"We are delighted," Us Weekly quotes Rossdale's father, Douglas, as saying. Stefani's mother, Patti, also reportedly confirmed the pregnancy to the magazine. 

An e-mail from The Associated Press to Stefani's representative wasn't immediately returned Tuesday. 

Rossdale has a 16-year-old daughter, Daisy Lowe, from his relationship with fashion designer Pearl Lowe. He discovered he was the father in 2004 after taking a DNA test. 

"Love.Angel.Music.Baby." is Stefani's first solo album. It includes one of the biggest songs of the year, "Hollaback Girl." That infectious single also earned Stefani a nomination for record of the year and best female pop vocal performance. 

She is the lead singer of No Doubt and a budding fashion designer. 
The British-born Rossdale fronted the rock band Bush, which released the popular 1994 album, "Sixteen Stone." They last released the 2001 album, "Golden State," as well as a greatest hits CD in November.


----------



## ayla

Ooooh, I wonder if this means that Gwen will be designing a baby Lamb line !


----------



## scarlett_2005

ayla said:
			
		

> Ooooh, I wonder if this means that Gwen will be designing a baby Lamb line !


 
That would be so cute! Alot of baby clothes are either cheesy or ugly.


----------



## chemlex

Finally!  Is it just me or has she been whining about it forever!?

I don't care for Gwen's music or sense of style - but between her and her hottie husband, their kid has some great genes.


----------



## Cristina

It's official now... Gavin will never be mine   Bush was my favorite band for so long :shame: 

I'm sure their kid will be cute!


----------



## bellarini

Man....I was so in love with Gavin too!!!  hahaaa  =)  They've been together forever so it's about time they had a baby.  She's gonna make the most stylish, trendiest pregnant woman....I can just see it, she'll be dressed all cute and hip everytime she goes out...watch.  After hearing about so many couples breaking up lately, it's nice to hear that at least Gwen and Gavin are happy and having a baby.


----------



## chemlex

I remember the first time I saw this photo:




*Do you?*


----------



## bellarini

Oh my god....you're killing me.  Okay, lemme keep saying this in my head...."HE'S TAKEN...HE'S TAKEN...HE'S TAKEN."  HAHAHA 

But boy is he hot or what.






			
				chemlex said:
			
		

> I remember the first time I saw this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you?*


----------



## Megs

She is also one of FEW women that can truly pull of the redest red lipstick!!! 

Congrats to them! Their child will have some great genes for looks and talent on its side


----------



## Irissy

chemlex said:
			
		

> I remember the first time I saw this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you?*


 
WOW... who is this guy?  This Gavin dude is so HOTTTT!!  Reminds me of a cross between sexy Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom.


----------



## chemlex

Irissy said:
			
		

> WOW... who is this guy?  This Gavin dude is so HOTTTT!!  Reminds me of a cross between sexy Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom.



That picture is ten years old (gee, that makes me feel old.).  Back in Gavin's day there was no Orlando Bloom (if only we could go back to that).  He looks a bit worse for the wear now, but Gavin is still quite hot.


----------



## Noriko

ooo wow haven't seen him in pics for a while.  They'll probably have adorable children.


----------



## Cristina

chemlex said:
			
		

> I remember the first time I saw this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you?*


 

I sure do!    This photo was plastered on my wall, along with photos of Trent Reznor and Chris Cornell ripped out of the pages of Circus Magazine (anyone remember that magazine?!).  The Bush/Veruca Salt tour was my very first concert, in 1997 at the Miami Arena.  I feel old


----------



## bellarini

hahaa.....Girl, I had and still have the biggest crush on Chris Cornell!!!!  I love him!






			
				Cristina said:
			
		

> I sure do!  This photo was plastered on my wall, along with photos of Trent Reznor and Chris Cornell ripped out of the pages of Circus Magazine (anyone remember that magazine?!). The Bush/Veruca Salt tour was my very first concert, in 1997 at the Miami Arena. I feel old


----------



## aprild




----------



## beatlefanmom

I love Gwen, and I love my spy, too.


----------



## digby723

i 33 Gwen!


----------



## Lanbanan

oh she always looks fab.


----------



## H_addict

I Gwen and Gwen  her SPY bags!!!


----------



## mischa

she looks beautiful and so happy!!!!!!!


----------



## carson_04

gwen is my favourite.


----------



## likeafeather77

She looks good!


----------



## edsbgrl

When is she due?


----------



## jag

She has so much style! Love her!


----------



## poppincourt

oh wow, she IS pregnant! 

she LOOOOKS fab!


----------



## Iluvbags

Gwen has a million spy bags it seems like


----------



## lmpsola

I just read from a few online gossip blogs that Gwen Stefani has gone into labor!  How cool!  I hope it is a girl, they said she looked very excited, and happy.  Her hubby is so cute. She will be a very good mom! Now just wait for Angelina's baby


----------



## LEISUREGIRL

wow!  it's so exciting!  i, too, hope it's a girl!  but a boy would be cool too!  i can't wait to see it!  it's gonna be adorable!


----------



## abandonedimages

Yay for motherhood!


----------



## print*model

Here's hoping for an easy, uncomplicated delivery and a healthy baby!


----------



## lmpsola

print*model said:
			
		

> Here's hoping for an easy, uncomplicated delivery and a healthy baby!




Yes, very true!


----------



## amanda

that's gonna be one stylish baby, i hope it's a girl and that everything goes easily!


----------



## print*model

amanda said:
			
		

> that's gonna be one stylish baby, i hope it's a girl and that everything goes easily!


 
Oh yes!  I'd love to see her with a girl!


----------



## redney

sorry, guys, US Weekly is reporting a boy (and by c-section) and they're calling him Kingston, or King, for short. Cute!!

http://www.usmagazine.com/blog/2006/05/26/breaking-gwen-stefani-in-labor/


----------



## Greendrv

Good luck, Gwen!  Hope you have a safe delivery and a healthy baby!


----------



## 4evereternity

so exciting, yep now waiting for angelina to have her baby...


----------



## nikki213

I can't wait to hear what they name the baby. For some reason what people name their children fascinates me.


----------



## tw1n8ngel

nikki213 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to hear what they name the baby. For some reason what people name their children fascinates me.



I just read on US weekly blog that it's a boy and they are thinking of naming him King???


----------



## Cristina

That is going to be one good looking kid.  I hope he looks like his dad    Who was supposed to be _my _husband


----------



## Cheryl24

redney said:
			
		

> sorry, guys, US Weekly is reporting a boy (and by c-section) and they're calling him Kingston, or King, for short. Cute!!
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/blog/2006/05/26/breaking-gwen-stefani-in-labor/


 
Great name!  I wonder if he was conceived in Kingston, Jamaica?


----------



## jennifleur

Kingston James McGregor Rossdale!

YAY! Congrats Gwen and Gav!


----------



## Kellybag

Long name...happy day for them!


----------



## twinkie

Cristina said:
			
		

> That is going to be one good looking kid. I hope he looks like his dad   Who was supposed to be _my _husband


 
Wait a minute! He was supposed to by MY husband!!!   

You are right, Cristina. That child has some HOT genes!


----------



## Cristina

twinkie said:
			
		

> Wait a minute! He was supposed to by MY husband!!!
> 
> You are right, Cristina. That child has some HOT genes!


 
 I'm sure we're not the only ones who want him to be our husband  

I remember when they got married, my mom called because she was watching Access Hollywood or one of those shows, and she goes, "I have some bad news for you... Gavin got married."  She refuses to take the Bush poster down from the wall in my old bedroom from when I was in junior high, too much nostalgia


----------



## twinkie

^^^Oh that is too funny, Cristina!!!


----------



## Coldplaylover

I love the name Kingston.


----------



## lmpsola

Too long of a name but I think it is cute!


----------



## mewlicious

LOL Cristina. I felt the same way. He has such gorgeous eyes! I hope he passes them down to Kingston. 

I kind of like the name, although I'd be tempted more to name a bulldog Kingston.


----------



## mewlicious

darned double posting~!


----------



## lelgin

I think I'm alone in this...but I hate that name. Who names their child Kingston? It sounds like something Michael Jackson would come up with.


----------



## shu

I actually like the name. It's more normal than some of the other celeb names I've come across. I had a classmate named Kingston


----------



## Love Them All

Congrats to Gwen and Gavin on the little boy!  The name is a little long but it still sounds cute.


----------



## H_addict

YAY!!! I am really happy for them!!!


----------



## midsamid

King was born by Caesarean section, and he weighed 7 1/2 pounds. @  Cedars-Sinai. That's what I heard.


----------



## ShoppeGirl

lmpsola said:
			
		

> I just read from a few online gossip blogs that Gwen Stefani has gone into labor! How cool! I hope it is a girl, they said she looked very excited, and happy. Her hubby is so cute. She will be a very good mom! Now just wait for Angelina's baby


 
Imagine if Angelina's baby and Gwen's baby grow up and became a couple . . . talk about an insanely good looking gene pool!


----------



## lDeelDee

Cristina said:
			
		

> I'm sure we're not the only ones who want him to be our husband
> 
> I remember when they got married, my mom called because she was watching Access Hollywood or one of those shows, and she goes, "I have some bad news for you... Gavin got married."  She refuses to take the Bush poster down from the wall in my old bedroom from when I was in junior high, too much nostalgia


 
Strange, my mother thinks Gavin is good looking!!! hahha


----------



## pursegalsf

Congrats Gwen and Gavin!


----------



## print*model

How sweet!  Love the name!  I wish mother and baby the best!


----------



## Greentea

Cool! THANK you, Gwen, for choosing a name that is, yes, unique, but not wacko!!!


----------



## carson_04

congrats gwen!! i am so happy.. two major hotties.. that is going to be one cute kid!!


----------



## ilzabet

aw yay baby!  yay for them.  definately going to be a cute kid!

not a fan of the name.  kingston sounds like a show dog name to me.  but meh.  not my kid.  and it's more normal than some other celeb names.


----------



## Megs

Kingston also sounds like a city in Jamaica!!! but hey, their kid! Big congrats to them!!!


----------



## Chloe*Starlet

Good luck to them both. I think they will make great parents. Gavin is a cutie and gwen is just stunning.


----------



## bag.lover

Lots of pictures can be found here:
http://www.justjared.com/gossip/2006/06/kingston-rossdale-pictures/

(source: justjared.com)
Introducing Kingston Rossdale

He's barely two weeks old, but already Kingston James McGregor Rossdale is one of the coolest babies in the world -and certainly the most fashionable! But then with superstar singer and fashion icon Gwen Stefani, 36, as his mum and rock star Gavin Rossdale, 40, for a dad, there was no mistaking the little tot would be anything else. And as he poses for his exclusive first photo-shoot, it's pretty obvious he's going to be the best-dressed tot in the nursery. Before the birth, his mum was seen trawling the racks at some of London's most trendy baby boutiques and even managed to find the time to create her own uniquely designed baby clothes to add to her Harajuku Lovers clothing line.

The youngster proved he will be following in his mum's trendy footsteps as he modelled some of his new togs for the shoot. While he was snuggled in a cute blue cloth for some of the pictures, he also showed off a T-shirt with a picture of Jamaican reggae legend Bob Marley and an oh-so-cute pair of stripy black and orange trousers in what we can only imagine is just a tiny selection of his ever-expanding wardrobe. Gwen, who put fellow celeb mums to shame during her pregnancy in an array of ultra-fashionable outfits, also proved she was back to her glamorous best as she boasted her trademark shocking red lipstick and dark eye make-up and scraped her famous platinum blonde locks into a long ponytail for the pictures.

The photo-shoot took place in Gwen and Gavin's Los Angeles home, but Kingston was already showing his loyalties lay across the pond as, despite having an American mother, a 'Come On England' mu resting on the back of his high chair showed his English dad is already encouraging his son to cheer on his national team at this year's World Cup.

Kingston entered the world on May 26 in LA's famous Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, weighing a healthy 7lb 5oz. Gwen gave birth by Caesarean section after the baby was found to be in the breech position. Immediately after his first son's arrival into the world, an elated Gavin gushed: 'Gwen's doing great. She looks amazing and she's doing real good.' Asked how it felt to be a father to tiny tot Kingston, the former Bush frontman added: 'It's great. I love it." His name - while not quite as unusual as the likes of Shiloh Nouvel Jolie-Pitt, born a day later, or Suri Cruise, who entered the world in April  is of Scottish origin in tribute to Gavin's Celtic heritage. Kingston arrived a week late, which meant his mum and dad had extra time to prepare the nursery and, from the pictures, they had clearly gone all out to make the youngster feel at home as his cot had been decked out with tons of toys, including cuddly lambs in honour of Gwen's successful LAMB clothing line.

While his mum may love to be the centre of attention, famously announcing her pregnancy at a gig last December with the words: 'I want you to say it loud enough the baby hears it,' Kingston showed no sign of taking after his celebrity parents as he sat quietly in their loving arms. Doting dad Gavin even admitted he has noticed his son has a chilled-out personality, which could stand him in good stead for the attention he will receive as the offspring of such high-profile stars.

Since the birth Gwen, who managed to keep at the forefront of fashion throughout her pregnancy, has not let motherhood stand in the way of getting back into shape. Looking forward to motherhood, she said: 'I'm hoping my children will save me from my vanity.' But the owner of one of the most famously toned turns in the business has already started training again and was even spotted out jogging just a week after the birth. Speaking before the birth, Gwen admitted: 'I'm looking forward to my post-pregnancy diet and I'm going to train.'

Famous for bearing her midriff, there are rumours Gwen is now planning to cover up her Caesarean scar with a tattoo of roses and angels.

Gwen and Gavin's completed family comes almost 11 years after they first met and four years after they tied the knot in wedding ceremonies in LA and London. Speaking about their relationship, Gavin said: 'She's a top girl. We're made for each other.'

The couple currently split their time between their homes in Los Feliz, California and the Primrose Hill area of north London. The American home in which they are posing with their tot was first bought by Gwen in 1998, before she married Gavin, and although they have made renovations, the couple think it may be too small for their growing family. 'We're probably going to have to move,' Gwen admitted. 'My husband wants to write songs and there's no more room. He can't have a studio next to the baby's room!' And it seems as though Kingston is set to become as famous as his mum and dad after they registered his Internet domain name just days after his birth. Whether he'll follow his parents into the music world, though, is anyone's guess. We're certainly keeping our eye on this little star...
-- OK! Magazine


----------



## pursegalsf

Kingston James is so adorable. They make a beautiful family.


----------



## TRAVIS2006

AWWW! ADORABLE


----------



## FullyLoaded

She's so beautiful. (Gwen)


----------



## shoegal

That kid is beautiful!!!


----------



## Coldplaylover

I admire how she pulls herself together even though she is probably sleep deprived.....manicure, make-up, hair....all perfect.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

wow!! now HE's the most beautifull baby! I love Gwen!


----------



## iSpot

He takes after his father!


----------



## Roomyisbest

They make a wonderful family and Kingston is so cute!


----------



## 4evereternity

He's so small and cute.  They do make a great family.  He's going to be a good looking lad when he grows up.


----------



## LVgurl

such cuteness!


----------



## Swanky

I couldn't find any photos of the babe{?}


----------



## lelgin

SwankyMamaof3 said:
			
		

> I couldn't find any photos of the babe{?}


 
Me either.  I think they replaced them with different photos.


----------



## LEISUREGIRL

He is so precious!  I'm so happy for them!  They both look great... but I think Gwen coulda toned down her look a bit.


----------



## LEISUREGIRL

I saved the pictures from another website and i'll post them up on here.  Maybe the ones jj.com had were hotlinked.


----------



## lelgin

Oh, he is cute. Definitely looks like his dad.


----------



## Cristina

So cute!  Though I have been extremely jealous of Gwen for the last 10+ years  I think they make a great couple.  Gavin still looks gorgeous


----------



## Kellybag

SwankyMamaof3 said:
			
		

> I couldn't find any photos of the babe{?}


 
No photos either, but daddy is cute enough to look at.


----------



## Swanky

thank you for posting the pics!  He's a perfect little baby and is a spitting image of the gorgeous Daddy!


----------



## Jadore

he is adorable looking.. I love newborn babies


----------



## heavensent

Check the Gucci carryer


----------



## rocksteadybaby

I love it and Gwen looks fab as always...I love her style


----------



## hellosunshine

That's so HOT HOT HOT! 
She looks great!


----------



## littlepanda

She looks so happy... and that carrier is tooooo cute!


----------



## AestHetiC

dang. i wish i could fit into that carrier. T_T =p


----------



## Selena

She always looks fab!!  I have been into her before anyone even knew who she was, back 15 years ago...she is hot hot hot!! Love her!
I saw her in concert with No Doubt and once Solo she was FaB!
Love that Gucci carrier!!


----------



## abandonedimages

Too cute


----------



## Roomyisbest

She is soo cute! Love her....


----------



## purse_fanatic

I love Gwen Stefani. All of her pictures with Kingston are so cute, and she's rockin the gucci baby carrier! She has a great sense of fashion!


----------



## Lola

The carrier looks cute but not as secure as a Baby Bjorn.  Also, the buckle looks difficult to maneuver with a newborn.  I think this is a case of Fashion over function.  

I agree she looks great though!


----------



## Pursegrrl

She is amazing!  What a beautiful son (and hubby!) she has.


----------



## RoseMary

aw, how cute and so stylish!


----------



## crowgal

I envy her...just pure chic!!


----------



## Lanbanan

aawww  she always looks fab whereever she is.  just stunning.


----------



## sweetlove

She looks fab, and I love the gucci baby carrier! She looks like she's really happy


----------



## Kellybag

Gotta Love It!


----------



## LoriB

The best part of that pic is the little baby feet! I remember when my daughters feet were that little, I used to play with her little toes constantly. Those were the days.....*sigh*


----------



## carson_04

awwwwwww!!!! god i love gwen!! and kingston, just soo cute!!


----------



## Shelley

That pic is so sweet!!!!


----------



## cindylicious

That is super cute!


----------



## digby723

aww she looks so happy  

Love the Gucci baby carrier LOL!


----------



## allbrandspls

She looks great and a nice accessory for Kingston


----------



## Dazzle

she is ver cute i like her and her songs


----------



## chanelvgirl

*awww, how cute is that *


----------



## Dazzle

*NEW PHOTOS *


----------



## Roomyisbest

Kingston is sooo cute..


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*No Doubt rocker Gwen Stefani took her two-month-old son Kingston to the recording studio with her in Hollywood.*


----------



## missypoo

He is such a cutie!!  I love Gwen.


----------



## shopalot

That is such a cute picture!


----------



## barbie.belle

awww cute! she's so awesome and hes so adorable! love the name soo fresh so different..but not too different


----------



## Pursegrrl

That's a great shot!  She is sooooo amazing...I'm sure with awesome parents that Kingston will be too.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Awww. He is so cute!


----------



## lulilu

I was wondering where that might be until I read the caption


----------



## pinkish_love

so cute!!


----------



## fendifemale

Oh how precious! She never lost a fashion beat like most preggers do.


----------



## LoriB

She seems to be a very good mom. I know she wanted a child for a very long time. I assume the child is named after Kingston, Jamaica? It's one of her favorite places.


----------



## jenn4lv

Kingston is sooo cute!  Gwen looks like she would make a great mom.


----------



## crowgal

Stylish ~ looking great!!


----------



## Lanbanan

wow, she looks fab.  what a cute pic.


----------



## Jadore

she seems like such a cool,and nice mom!. He looks adorable!


----------



## H_addict

She looks great!!!


----------



## beatlefanmom

She'sl looking happy... And his baby sweetness is great, too.


----------



## Cristina

The picture would be much better if her hot husband was in it  

But still, Kingston is so cute!  And she looks great.  He's going to be one cool kid


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*Gwens Parents*


----------



## Lanbanan

she looks fantastic!


----------



## Vuittonhammie

Awwwwwwww!!! She is always with her little Kingston and perfect red lipstick!! What a glam mommy!!


----------



## Bebe_85

Awww he is adorable, and she is as always gorgeous!


----------



## helenNZ

0o0o0o CUTE!!! what a cute lil baby!
geez, she's looking great too!!!


----------



## RoseMary

he's so adorable!


----------



## BagFreak

She looks fabulous, aww the baby is so cute. 
Yes her husband is a hottie, that's going to be one gorgeous kid. 
His other daughter is a supermodel.


----------



## pippop

That baby is adorable! I love Gwen, and I love the shots with her and her parents; so cool!


----------



## kathyrose

Beautifl pic IMO. Simple and all.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

[SIZE=-1]*This photo, supplied by Huckelberry Toys, shows three of a eight of Love. Angel. Music. Baby. limited edition fashion dolls which capture the colorful looks Gwen Stefani sported on her latest world tour. The singer, actress and fashion designer announced Tuesday, Sept. 5, 2006, that she will bring her trademark rock 'n' roll style to the toy industry with the costumed dolls. Some are: Tick-Tock Gwen, left, Bananas Gwen, Cool Gwen, right.(AP Photo/Huckleberry Toys)*[/SIZE] 

 Gwen Stefani is no longer just a girl. Now shes a doll, too.
The singer, actress and fashion designer announced Tuesday that she will bring her trademark rock n roll style to the toy industry with a series of limited-edition dolls.
There are eight dolls in all, and Stefani has dubbed the line Love. Angel. Music. Baby. Fashion Dolls. Each wears one of the colorful looks Stefani sported on her latest world tour.


----------



## LouisLady

wow cool.


----------



## sweetlove

They are really cool! If I don't have any better things to spend money on and if they launch them here, I might get a few. They would be cool to display somewhere.


----------



## BagFreak

They are too cute, they look like her.


----------



## Vuittonhammie

I heard about these and thought they would be nicer looking!  They look so CHEAP!! Gwen, how could you have approved these??? They look kind of like the ones at the 99 cents store.  Gwen, love ALL your stuff, but these look kind of disappointing... sorry!


----------



## pippop

those make me laugh.


----------



## br00kelynx

I liked her better when she played locally here in socal..now she sells overpriced clothes. and most likely these dolls will be too


----------



## Baby Boo

they look like her.. plastic. haha. no they are ok. i dont know why singers have to always go overbaord in  indoressmonts though


----------



## pursemama

How cute!...I want one!


----------



## Sweet Serenades

cute!


----------



## mellecyn

Vuittonhammie said:


> I heard about these and thought they would be nicer looking! They look so CHEAP!! Gwen, how could you have approved these??? They look kind of like the ones at the 99 cents store. Gwen, love ALL your stuff, but these look kind of disappointing... sorry!


 


I AGREE, especially the one on the right.
Banana Gwen is the one that looks the closest to her, and not as cheap as we don´t see the awful hair


----------



## Sophia

they look exactly like the bratz dolls.

i am in love with some of the lines of bratz doll, especially 'preppy n punk' (their vacation to britian)


----------



## ayla

They're cute.. but I'd rather have a Hermes Barbie !


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Aw I like them...I confess..I'm a doll lover..


----------



## bag.lover

pasted from Your Celebrity Source
Gwen Stefani: Out w/ Gavin & Kingston


----------



## allbrandspls

aww he is so cute, i love gwen...she gorgeous


----------



## Megs

He's adorable and looks so peaceful!! Just love them!!!


----------



## Swanky

all I see are X's


----------



## Vuittonhammie

Kingston looks just like a mini version of his daddy!! Awwww....


----------



## Vuittonhammie

I think they should make one of her with the baby bump since she looked so gorgeous wearing that one-shoulder leopard print dress!!


----------



## checkherout

Now I want one...I Love her...such a great fashion icon.


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Megs

Do you know the doggie's name? They are such a cute family!!! And they look so happy together


----------



## havanese_pls

Love them!


----------



## ayla

they're so cute together ! Gwen, Gavin and baby !


----------



## siworae

that is one cute baby... he looks just like daddy!  they are such an adorable family.


----------



## Shelley

Such a cute family.


----------



## Sappho

Too cute of a family!

It's funny that no matter what the situation is she always has that bright red lipstick on!!


----------



## gwmpt1

Check out Gwen Stefani for a listen to her new single called Wind it up!!!

Personally i love it i love her eclectic music!!


----------



## thomasj93

WHAHAA   I Love this Song


----------



## twinkle.tink

I like it too


----------



## fendihunter




----------



## Danica

I like it!


----------



## jenn4lv

I like it alot, it has alot of energy to it.  I hope her album is good.


----------



## Jadore

I love it =D


----------



## ShoooSh

This woman is talented ...LOve her music


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*'The Sweet Escape.'* *Do we approve?*


----------



## marieclare29

no.


----------



## lizarotica

a definite NO


----------



## Danica

marieclare29 said:


> no.



LOL! hmmm it's a bit weird, isn't it?! what with the wig and all. Not at all what I expected.


----------



## hyacinthus

No, Gwen, no. I wasn't a huge fan of her first album cover, but this is... boring, and she looks as though she's made out of plastic. At least the cover to L.A.M.B. was kind of quirky and cute. This is just uninspired, and her chin look weird.

I still love her though, god help me.


----------



## sophiae

i think it's ok.  it's gwen being gwen, always changing!


----------



## mj805

i don't like the album cover but i do love her.


----------



## peacocky

she looks like Michelle pfeiffer in scarface


----------



## Coachlover123

I don't like it, but i love Gwen.


----------



## Vidalita

it looks inspired by the gucci winter 06 ads ... and then the gg necklace.... :s


----------



## holly di

i agree... i love her, but that cover sucks.


----------



## newbee

don't like it


----------



## H_addict

I think it's OK. Very "Gwen", you know?


----------



## uhkiwi

I'm not sure how I feel about it...another big change!


----------



## twinkle.tink

LOL...I actually like it.


----------



## TRAVIS2006

i dont like it. looks like something madonna would do. but i still love gwen.


----------



## cutiepie21

I think she looks pretty


----------



## ShoooSh

big NAY


----------



## blu_77

i think she can get away with anything ........


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

It wouldn't make me go out and buy her album, although b/c it's gwen I will - love her music.


----------



## dawny_r

I am a graphic design student, I would not be satisfied if I had produced the cover. A few alterations and it would be near perfect.


----------



## mellecyn

All I have to say is she always surprise me, I was still seing her as the nutty harajuku girl and Bang ! something totally brushed and neat and unexpected. SURPRISED, just for that she gets my thumbs up.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I kind of like it


----------



## ruusu

I approve!!!! I think the hair looks great!


----------



## peacocky

I still think she looks like Michelle Pfeiffer LOL


----------



## Vidalita

^ ... she does!! LOL


----------



## kathyrose

Unless her album contains disco songs.....no.


----------



## cat_inluv

Not a big fan of it.. but Gwen is Gwen  still buyin her album !


----------



## peacocky

I like Gwen all Disco'd out.  LOVE the glasses!


----------



## carrie13

its ok.  I wouldn't have recognized her if the name wasn't on it though...


----------



## seahorseinstripes

*NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*
*i loved her last album cover though, the one photographed by nick knight & peter saville*


----------



## addisonshopper

i love it !!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby

Okay me being a big Gwen fan I think the cover is okay. I would never expect this kind of simple cover from her. I really expected more than this but she does look great. It looks more like a magazine cover than something she would put on her album cover.


----------



## purplekitty

It looks okay to me....


----------



## Kellybag

Don't care for it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

allison said:


> she looks like Michelle pfeiffer in scarface


 
LOL, ITA!!  Doesn't look like Gwen at all but she can get away with constant changes.


----------



## elizabethk

I think its weird.


----------



## Pinkarats

allison said:


> she looks like Michelle pfeiffer in scarface



Exactly, I loved Michelle's look in Scarface!


----------



## Pewter

It could have been better. I don't care for it. It looks too photoshopped... :s


----------



## twiggers

It's Gwen! always changing


----------



## peach

allison said:


> she looks like Michelle pfeiffer in scarface



Oh god you're right!

I love Gwen, she can do no wrong in my book.


----------



## digby723

ewww no no no no no! I hated the Beyonce b'day CD cover, I didn't think it could get any worse. And it has!!!


----------



## Megs

Doesn't get me really on either side...


----------



## gucci girl

I Like It


----------



## poshinstyle

I like it .t's different. I was getting tired of her look.


----------



## azia

wtf happened to her?!!


----------



## Nola

I approve


----------



## ayla

She looks so scary !!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Me too



twinkle.tink said:


> LOL...I actually like it.


----------



## LEISUREGIRL

Yes, the cover is overly photoshopped, but I love it!  I'm so psyched for this new album.  Wind It Up is such a great song.  I've been playing it non-stop.  I'm all for the yodelling!


----------



## Amywilliams

Dont think it looks anything like  her!!!! Although, i kinda like the idea, but i duno...just doesnt seem "gwen"!!!


----------



## esile

gwen's got great fashion sense and has fun with it, so she can't do wrong in my eyes.


----------



## angelphaery

it's just gwen being "gwen," if you ask me - she's always glamorous!


----------



## Khoipond89

*SOrryy....but I LOOOOVE IT!! I know not to question the "Stef"*


----------



## AmberPearl

Don't care 'bout the cover, my question is: Did she dump the Japanese girls?


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## TRAVIS2006

oh wow. :[


----------



## Glimmer

LOL.  But that baby is so cute... such a combo of the two of them!


----------



## peacocky

Wow, she's starting to show her age there.  Hate the shirt, hate the jeans, and I hate the boots.  Sorry Gwen, you look terrible.


----------



## Shari

Wow she looks NASTY, especially her hair. And I HATE those bloody Tsubi sunglasses!!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

she looks OK .. not that bad .. her baby is sooo adorable


----------



## mj805

there was nothing i liked about the picture except of course her cute baby boy. she looks whack and if she took of her sunglasses she'd look even whacker!!!  not my favorite picture of her


----------



## Danica

LOL! She looks like a crazy person!


----------



## YPK

Oh no ! What happened ?! Baby is so cute though....


----------



## S'Mom

Oh dear.......


----------



## vbskull

Oh, I was very shocked by the pictures. She looks like she was attacked or maybe rolled out of bed after a long night. I have never seen her look like that. SHe is always so put together. A simple run through with a brush would make a big difference.


----------



## cat_inluv

Maybe it was just really windy ? guessing that's it..
and no hands to fix herself since she was carrying the baby? 
*shrug* cause she's always so well put together.


----------



## Swanky

^ I was going to say something similar. . . 
she usually is so well pulled together, and she does look terrible here. . . 

but maybe she was, oh I don't know, playing with, feeding and changing her baby's diapers all morning or something really weird! LOL!


----------



## Shelley

wow, her hair is scary.  she usually looks great.  Her baby is so cute.


----------



## Kimm992

Yikes!!


----------



## karo

Well....  wtf! I hate to say, but she looks awful! Although I really like her baby. He's so cute


----------



## holly di

Bless her heart, I guess we can let this go this time since she lets perfect 99.9% of the time!!


----------



## lucywife

She has a BABY. That's why.


----------



## Jeniwren

Good to know she's human too!


----------



## chloe-babe

That is the problem with such a high maintenace look. When your hair is so over bleached and processed, you HAVE to follow it up with the slick styling and the make up, and the red lipstick etc, etc...... the list just goes on and on! that is so hard to do with a little one, I know, it used to take me till the afternoon to get out of my bathrobe! BUT she has the means to have a full time make up artist follow her around. She has made her name with a certain look, and she now cannot afford to have an off day! harsh but true. If she is going to pair it down and attempt a natural look, she needs to lose the hair colour


----------



## vbskull

^^^ Agree


----------



## Prada's Meadow

If the style looks familiar, that's because *Gwen Stefani*'s press photos were taken by *Jill Greenberg*, the photographer whose latest exhibit featuring crying babies came under a great deal of scrutiny when she was accused of tormenting them for the shot. Greenberg claimed she merely took a lollipop away from them.


----------



## Syntagma

I love this picture! She looks beautiful! 

I believe that woman- I wish I could get my kids to STOP crying for a photo! LOL


----------



## LondonBrat

So did she also take the Lollipop from Gwen to make her cry like that? lol.

The does look gorgeous in the photo.


----------



## caitlin1214

Maybe Jill just made her smell chopped onions for the shot! (Looks good, though!)


. . . . she's not naked, is she?


----------



## missypoo

I love Gwen!!  She ROCKS!!


----------



## Starnova

Gwen Rocks!


----------



## Nola

She looks fab


----------



## cat_inluv

Hot picture


----------



## ShoooSh

very prettty


----------



## kathyrose

Eeek!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Oh, my...she must be going for the medusa look


----------



## Son_Of_Krypton

Mama Gwen is planning to work the album with the band next year after she released her second solo LP next month. 
Dunno what to say, but i just hope  it won't be like their last album.


===========================================================


source: Celebrity News, Movie Trailers, Movie Reviews from CelebrityWonder.com


----------



## mj805

their last album was ok, but i would love to see how this album will sound.


----------



## love it

shez ok love to see another album but with better fashion style although her fashion style is soo0o0o0o0o0o0 unique wat do u think guys???
 she has gr8 fashion style or bad fashion style????? 
  lolz


----------



## pinkish_love

same here.. not a big fan of their last album


----------



## D & G rockstar

I think in terms of fashion, gwen stafani rocks her own look.   Not a lot of people can pull it off.   I think she has great style.

As for the album, ITA with everyone, i hope it's better than the last one.


----------



## superstar

Yay! 
I love No doubt. Can't wait.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Yayyyyyy


----------



## Ilovepurse007

love the album, love her creative style, and can't wait for the reunion


----------



## Khoipond89

*coool..*


----------



## sammydoll

Aw, yayyy!  I'm so happy to hear that!  I'm glad she's done her own thing, but No Doubt is the real deal.  I've seen them live three times, one of my favourite bands


----------



## Pursegrrl

Cool!  They're great and I loved her solo CD too!


----------



## ShoooSh

i loooooooooooooooove their music ... cant wait for the album to be released


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Her first album was hot! but now, she has sold out and solely makes music to advertise her hideous L.A.M.B. clothes. It's in her lyrics and music videos, as well as on her child who she transformed into a not-yet-walking billboard for her baby L.A.M.B. collection. Bleah.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's an interesting sample, but oddly enough it works!

("High on a hill with a lonely goatherd . . . . ")


----------



## ShimmaPuff

She is a very good yodeler. Who knew?


----------



## mj805

i hate this song, it's not one of her best.


----------



## pinkish_love

love it!


----------



## TRAVIS2006

its cute


----------



## Lime

Very annoying and ridicilous song!


----------



## Tura**Satana

ShimmaPuff said:


> She is a very good yodeler. Who knew?



 Exactly! LOL


----------



## Dazzle

i love it!very funny song


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Entire album is not bad, but last one was better to me. I love a song "Yummy" w/ Pharrell in the new album "the Sweet Escape".


----------



## itsgood2beme

gwmpt1 said:


> Check out Gwen Stefani for a listen to her new single called Wind it up!!!
> 
> Personally i love it i love her eclectic music!!


 
Man, I am huge fan of Gwen but this song is HORRIBLE!!! I do not like it one bit, what a waste!!!!


----------



## Dazzle

*kingston is so adorable!!*


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*Both are looking good !  *


----------



## Megs

Awww a teddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley

She looks great and baby Kingston is sooooo cute, he looks just like his daddy.


----------



## Syntagma

I love her hair like that soo much better than that swoosh thing she does. The both look so good!


----------



## Bagbug

Is that her line of bag?  I see the big "L" like as in LAMB or is that a YSL?


----------



## Bagbug

Don't shoot me!  It sucks!  She sold out (music wise.)


----------



## Jadore

^^ her bag is LAMB =]


I see she loves those sunnies,she has two pairs,she looks fab with them


----------



## marclover

Kingston is adorable!
Gwen is one hot mamma!


----------



## marclover

I really like The Sound of Music, and this kind of ruined it for me.  I like "No Doubt" Gwen better!
Then again, I didn't particularly like Hollaback Girl either.


----------



## Lime

Awww her son is so adorbale but her bag is such a YSL rip off its not even funny!


----------



## gucci fan

I love the song.  Who new she was such a sound of music fan.  It is my favorite single of her solo career so far


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Dazzle said:


>


 
Totally off topic, but that bag is some serious retro! My mother had several of a very similar style in the late 50s-early 60s, not in white, though, nor were they costly or prestigious, just very popular, and she would have gotten hers at Davison's (now Macy's) or Belk's.


----------



## sammydoll

She looks sooo gorgeous and Kingston looks just like Gavin!


----------



## lucywife

I really like her lipstick color. Not that crazy red she's usually wearing, although I agree she can wear any color and it looks go on her. Lucky girl.
They both look fantastic. She dresses Kingston in those cute outfites, pampkin, now it's a teddy. I like that.


----------



## caitlin1214

This is the song from The Sound of Music. 

YouTube - The Sound of Music - The Lonely Goatherd

(The yodelling part goes: Layee odlay odlay ee oo.)


----------



## crowgal

Where in the heck did this song come from?  Don't like it at all.....Sorry, Gwen -- but, you got a little silly on this one.


----------



## Discobunniee

I actually heard this song on the radio while I was driving the other day. (With all due respect to other posters who love the song), it was so annoying for me that it made me almost wanting to run something over... but thank goodness I changed the station quick enough and no one got hurt...


----------



## superstar

Kingston is the cutest. He and Sean Preston are the cutest celeb babies out there.


----------



## mj805

cute picture of gwen and her son, she looks fabulous.


----------



## allbrandspls

cute lil bear


----------



## karo

They look great. He's so cute. I have a daughter his age, and she also has this Baby Gap bear outfit and it's sooo cute.


----------



## lvlisa

She is a really Yummy Mummy and that little boy is just the cutest ever!


----------



## Dazzle

i love this song


----------



## socalgrl86

Augh.   Heard WAAAAAAAAAY better from her.


----------



## envyme

Liked it better in the Sound of Music.


----------



## Kellybag

Give me strength!


----------



## Dazzle

i love her bag





=


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

KINGSTON IS SOOOO CUTE !!!


----------



## Eugin

Not sure if he looks like his Dad or Mom more but either way he is adorable!


----------



## uberdumb

Love Gwen's sense of style - she's an original. How cute is Kingston?


----------



## uberdumb

Lime said:


> Very annoying and ridicilous song!


 

Yup - and I actually like Gwen. But this one is too weird...


----------



## superstar

I'm loving all of her Lamb bags.


----------



## KristyDarling

Awesome bear suit! LOL.

And I'm NOT a Gwen fan normally but she looks incredible here! The hair, the makeup, the coat....I love it!


----------



## murasaki

Erm... don't like it at all. I love Gwen but I hope she goes back to working on No Doubt material soon.


----------



## Nola

Hate it.


----------



## imgg

I love her!


----------



## Dazzle

*Gwen Stefani and Kingston out in LA*


----------



## listrikmu

Ooooo... he looks like daddy!
I'm loving her LAMB bags....hmmmm


----------



## Nola

They both look gorgeous.


----------



## cat_inluv

He's so cute !


----------



## Selena

She looks GREAT!  Anyone get her new album? IMO Its HORRIBLE. So dissapointed.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

*they Look Great*


----------



## rocksteadybaby

I am loving the bags too...Need to add some to my colllection!!!yummy


----------



## twinkle.tink

That teddy bear suit is so cute!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

The music video *for Gwen Stefani*s *'Sweet Escape'* featuring *Akon* has finally dropped and it's moderately better than her previous effort. After *'Wind It Up'* failed to be the grand return to the top of the pop charts that Gwen was surely hoping for, she wasted no time in pushing out the breezy title song from her album. It is indeed a welcome change from the over-produced '*Wind It Up*,' but 'The Sweet Escape' easily jets in one ear and out the other -- hence the over-the-top video. Enjoy


----------



## miss alice

i love this song!! hehe..makes me smile..


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol I love this too! I'm a big Gwen fan..I was in the halftime show when the Super Bowl was here last time when she was still with No Doubt, then sang with Sting. I loved it! She's pretty much one of my favorite performers


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Also, did anyone else notice the LV DJ headphone bag? It's in the part where the Harajuku girls come in that room and help her escape..it's sitting by her chair. She also carries it around in the scenes following.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol I love this too! I'm a big Gwen fan..I was in the halftime show when the Super Bowl was here last time when she was still with No Doubt, then sang with Sting. I loved it! She's pretty much one of my favorite performers



I am a big fan of Gwen too...since she was in No Doubt...


----------



## karo

This song is great. I like it much more than "Wind it up".


----------



## Viv

not her fan.. too much


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I Love the video!


----------



## uberdumb

Its not as good as her songs from the last album but it is certainly better than the weird "Wind It Up". But why did she need Akon for this? He doesn't do anything in terms of singing or anything else much?


----------



## Selena

Lvbabydoll said:


> Also, did anyone else notice the LV DJ headphone bag? It's in the part where the Harajuku girls come in that room and help her escape..it's sitting by her chair. She also carries it around in the scenes following.


 

Yep I saw that! I remember seeing that bag in Vogue a few months back and saying yeek who could carry that.  Well of course Gwen can! LOL


----------



## caitlin1214

That first link didn't work. The video was taken down. But try this one:

YouTube - Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape


I like it. It's nice and breezy. Very reggae-sounding.


----------



## oahctrec

Lvbabydoll said:


> Also, did anyone else notice the LV DJ headphone bag? It's in the part where the Harajuku girls come in that room and help her escape..it's sitting by her chair. She also carries it around in the scenes following.


 
I saw that too! I love Gwen! She's so cute!!


----------



## LouisLady

they removed the video ;[


----------



## TRAVIS2006

Shes awesome!


----------



## So Chanel

They removed the video off of you tube the morning after it premiered because it was exclusive to yahoo at first. A no doubt forumer had it posted on you tube within minutes of its premiere.I went to show it to my daughters the next morning and it was gone!

You can see it on gwenstefani.com. It will automatically play when you bring up her homepage.


----------



## caitlin1214

The link I posted also shows the video!


----------



## TRAVIS2006

Will gwen stefani release logo wear with her GG logo? I think its cute.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I love Wind It Up! Very disappointing to hear that it is not Number One with a Bullet, or I guess today we would say Number One with a Cap Popped in its Ass.

 It is shameful the way modern youth have no appreciation of fine yodeling.


----------



## So Chanel

I think some of the new Harajuku Lovers line might have the key symbol on There is a rumor there might be key jewelry at Claire's at some point but that is still just a rumor.


----------



## caitlin1214

When I heard Wind It Up, the entire night I'm going, "High on a hill was a lonely goatherd . . . ."


----------



## ShimmaPuff

So Chanel said:


> I think some of the new Harajuku Lovers line might have the key symbol on There is a rumor there might be key jewelry at Claire's at some point but that is still just a rumor.


 
Could you translate that for a curious old person? I know who the Harajuku girls are, but what key? Have Gwen and the HJ girls been Inspired by Madonna to take up the study of the Qabalah? The hunt for Monteczuma's gold? A reference to Jimmy Hoffa? I'm all out of guesses. Tell! Please tell!


----------



## TRAVIS2006

^ harajuku lovers is a clothing line. the "key" is a logo..


----------



## ShimmaPuff

TRAVIS2006 said:


> ^ harajuku lovers is a clothing line. the "key" is a logo..


 
Thanks, but what a letdown! I was so hoping for something relating to dark and mysterious goatherds...


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## Prada's Meadow

How adorable.


----------



## karo

They're cute.


----------



## cat_inluv

*How precious *


----------



## BeBeStyle

What a QT!!


----------



## dervilfal

Just precious!


----------



## marclover

I love his big pimpin' stroller!  so cute!


----------



## sammydoll

soooocute!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Aw! It makes me want another one!


----------



## katielou07

i love his big eyes in the middle pic.  so cute


----------



## BagAngel

Ah how sweet  How I would love to be pushing a stroller again but then I remember being in a store trying to decide on an LV bag & my baby son SCREAMING LOL!!!!!


----------



## Jadore

I love gwen & her family!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kingston's adorable!


----------



## twinkle.tink

cute


----------



## sweetkandypie

gwen is one of the celebs who looks great out and about, but when at concerts and public occasions, i hate her 'made up' with her hair teased and 'helmut-headed', but it guess it's her style.

they're so adorable!


----------



## John 5

I love her sunglasses!


----------



## Dazzle

Kingston Rossdale rides like a king in a gold stroller!
By Shannon CBB Senior Contributor
*

Gwen Stefani* and husband *Gavin Rossdale* once again headed out for a walk in London with their son *Kingston*, 8 months.
Kingston relaxes in his gold stroller by Mamas & Papas. Only ten of this fabulous stroller were made so if you want one and have a spare $860, put your name on the waiting list at Selfridges! He also dons a LAMB hat, blanket and jumper.


----------



## Dazzle

*Gwen Stefani*, husband *Gavin Rossdale* and son,* Kingston James*, 8 months, were photographed taking another walk, Tuesday. Kingston once again wears his one-of-a-kind LAMB hat.


----------



## apa629

how cutesy!


----------



## JoeyJo21

He's adorable! She seems like such a great Mum, and I can't believe he's 8 months already.


----------



## chodessa

Gwen and Gavin are seriously my fave celebrity couple!!


----------



## BabyK

i think she's the most stylish beautiful mom!


----------



## Dazzle

*i love her bag*


----------



## juicy couture jen

He is very cute!


----------



## badbananagirl

I have the same stroller for my babygirl ( the black one)


----------



## Barbiedoll

I love Gwen and her family their too cute


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## Dazzle

gwen looks so charming


----------



## Shopaholic Isis

They look good together!  Aww look at his hat!  I love the stroller!


----------



## littlepanda

I am so happy for Gwen and her family... they all look so wonderful together!


----------



## Lainey

he is a cutie!


----------



## Megs

Just so cute!! I love Gwen and Kingston


----------



## TRAVIS2006

Aww look at that adorable smile on his face


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## Luv Classics

*Anyone here going to her concert?  A week or so ago, I purchased tickets to take my boys and nephews to her concert in June.  We are SOOOO EXCITED!!!   *


----------



## EmilyK

I think she's absolutely fab.   
Her music always cheers me up.
I WISH I were going!  Hehe.


----------



## MAGs

She is so talented.  I love her music  Some people say she's copying Madona but I think not.


HAve FUN!!!


----------



## EmilyK

I like Madonna, too!


----------



## Luv Classics

*Funny, irregardless of what people think of Madonna - I AM A GREAT FAN!  I grew up listening to her and still do.  My boys know better not to touch the radio when her music is on.  I probably have all her CDs.  I do think that Gwen is a little like Madonna in the same respect as she has style, talent and successfully reinvents herself....  She is the modern day Madonna...*


----------



## MAGs

^ agreed.

I like Madonna, too. I just don't agree when people say Gwen is copying her.


----------



## rileygirl

Love Gwen...she is a strong woman, hip, great mom...oh yah, and love her music too!


----------



## Michelle1025

I've been a fan since No Doubt. I love her.


----------



## EmilyK

Michelle1025 said:


> I've been a fan since No Doubt. I love her.


 
I was in love with her since the "Don't Speak" video... God, I used to video tape that and watch it over and over...


----------



## handbag_luvr

I LOVE Gwen!!!  I remember when I was in seventh grade starting a band and only playing No Doubt songs...LOL.

Forgot to add...I'm so excited for you and your sons.  I know you guys will have a great time!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I love Gwen..I got to be one of the extras in the halftime show when the Super Bowl was here a couple of years ago. She performed with No Doubt and with Sting. That was an incredible experience!
Then I also got to see her when she did a concert with a bunch of other artists about 2 summers ago. I loved it


----------



## princessDD

I love Gwen! She kicks a$$! Have fun at your concert!


----------



## luvbags3

Loved her since I was in 7th grade very into Tragic Kingdom.


----------



## Chloe*Starlet

Michelle1025 said:


> I've been a fan since No Doubt. I love her.


 
Same here!  xx


----------



## twiggers

I absolutely LOVE Gwen!!!!!!! Liked her in the very beginning of the No Doubt days!


----------



## theglamorous

I love gwen.


----------



## sirenized

i love gwen but if she keeps yodeling and doing OOOOO WEEEEOOOO i;m gonna have to lop my ears off


----------



## BeBeStyle

How fun!!!!  Love her!


----------



## Cheekers

I love Gwen as well, she is fabulous. I just think she needs to change her hairstyle lately LOL, but other than that she rocks.

Have fun at the concert!


----------



## Luv Classics

handbag_luvr said:


> I LOVE Gwen!!! I remember when I was in seventh grade starting a band and only playing No Doubt songs...LOL.
> 
> *Forgot to add...I'm so excited for you and your sons. I know you guys will have a great time!!![/*quote]
> 
> 
> *Awww..thanks, I can't wait!  I think I'm even more excited than they are!  lol*
> 
> *THANKS EVERYONE!
> 
> P.S.  What do you all think of her new bags?*


----------



## Dazzle

*i love gwen*


----------



## karo

I love Gwen. I think she's a stunning woman and a wonderful singer. I love since No Doubt and I can't wait to see her - only if she decides to come to Europe


----------



## TRAVIS2006

I think weve all been fans since the no doubt days.


----------



## chloe-babe

lucky girl, getting tickets.

I love her, and you just know she will put on a heck of a show


----------



## katgrrrl

I Love Gwen.  I Love her style.  I Love that she's a Libra like me.  I Love that she moved to London and got herself a handsome Brit hubby...like me in my dreams.  I got her last CD.  Unfortunately, I don't love all of the songs as much as I Love her and her style.  I have a couple of fav's on the album.  It's just not one I can play all the way through w/out skippin' any songs like a Jamiroquai CD or Lily Allen's.


----------



## br00kelynx

katgrrrl said:


> I Love Gwen.  I Love her style.  I Love that she's a Libra like me.  I Love that she moved to London and got herself a handsome Brit hubby...like me in my dreams.  I got her last CD.  Unfortunately, I don't love all of the songs as much as I Love her and her style.  I have a couple of fav's on the album.  It's just not one I can play all the way through w/out skippin' any songs like a Jamiroquai CD or Lily Allen's.



Ot buuut Looove Lily Allen! It's one CD I don't regret buying lately


----------



## superstar

I love her. I really want to see her in concert.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I want to go~~~~


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I'm a fan!


----------



## Sweet&Pea

i love her!She has hot legs!


----------



## coolface

Sound you will have lots of fun! She's talented and stylish!


----------



## chloée

Absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE her!!!


----------



## MeriCherie

congrats and your kids are very very very lucky to have you as a mom (unless you meant your boys as in your husband and your best friend or something)


----------



## Prada's Meadow

I like her. I think she is very talented.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I liked her during the first stages of her solo career, but she lost me after her single release "Luxurious", when I finally realised that her music had become second/only a means to sell her ****eous clothing line(s)...


----------



## Miss Murder

i love her!She is very pretty!


----------



## amkur

Gwen Stefani is apparently suing Forever 21 for trademark infringement of her Harajuku lovers line:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19815731/


Full court documents with pics of original Harajuku design and the alleged infringed image by Forever 21 on pages 2 and 3:

http://www.accesshollywood.com/pdf/GwenStefaniForever21.pdf


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Yeah a few other designers are doing the same because they copied their designs.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here are others:
Anna Sui-





















Gwen's:





And other designers are suing too, like DVF and Nicole Miller.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hmmm.... if they change it, it's not infringed anymore, is it? 

Sort of the whole fake v. "inspired" designs for purses? Different materials, quality, wording.... 

I never recognized how knocked off designer stuff was before I discovered tPF...


----------



## LouisLady

yikes


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Forever Love?!?!!  geeuzs, cant forever 21 come up with some originality.

edit: apparently not.


----------



## caitlin1214

Wow! I know Forever 21 changed them so they're not complete knock-offs, but they're pretty damned close!


----------



## Virginia

that's what Forever 21 is all about though... making knock offs of other designers at a very cheap price.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^^I guess they took notice now. I remember hearing that the designers were even getting mad at Marie Claire magazine for showing designer looks, then how to create them cheaper (called like, Runway and Our Way or something). That was a little over the edge though because they never actually copied anything, no one has a patent on white pants or black tops lol.
Anyway it'll be interesting to see who wins this one.


----------



## whitealmonds

too bad! F21 should have at least their own design.


----------



## itzme

Wow, I've never noticed such close resemblence from Forever 21.  Maybe it's becuase I haven't been into one for a looong looong time.  Tsk Tsk, I guess that's where all their cute stuff are coming from.


----------



## TravelBug

I always wonder how ABS gets away with all the designer-inspired dresses?  They had one the day after Eva Longoria was seen wearing that cute Chanel mini dress.  I saw it on one of the entertainment shows and thought the look was very very close to the original.


----------



## Bambie

Yeah let's close down Forever 21 and all chain stores because THAT would make people who cannot afford designer clothes / could care less about name brands run straight into high end boutiques.


----------



## Beatris

she is mind blowing


----------



## sheishollywood

Wow. Forever 21 did rip off A LOT of styles. I think it's one thing to have an "inspired" shirt or dress, but these aren't just inspired tops and bottoms anymore, they're prints. And apparently for Gwen, the prints is what makes her label...

i would be damn peeved as well.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Its one thing if you copy a pattern, its another when you copy the logo like from what I can tell they did with Gwen's line.


----------



## vbskull

^^ I agree.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

damn, Rebecca... your sig makes me want cupcakes BAD!!!

and yeah, I have all those "knocked off dresses" ooops


----------



## PrincessGina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS_jR_yogNc

I couldnt post the video so here is the link to her advert.


----------



## JuiceBox

I'm definetly not liking it.... am I the only person who feels she's not as interesting as she makes out? I dont mean to offend any fans!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I'm a big fan, but not a fan of the ad.  Oh well.  It'll sell anyway.  I think she has a great fanbase!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's stunning!! Love her.


----------



## karo

She definitely looks stunning.


----------



## gglvs2shop

Like the way she looks, but don't like the ad


----------



## Cherrasaki

She's gorgeous but not liking the add either!


----------



## tokidokigurl

the ad is cheesey!
but i love her she is amazing!
i love the perfume i got it the day it came out
its great​


----------



## Selena

The ad looks like bits and pieces of ads I have seen before.  Love Gwen however!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

don't care for the ad


----------



## bagsnbags

She looks stunning, the ad seems cheesy


----------



## lodilove

Love Gwen, but the ad is very unoriginal.  It looks like so many other perfume ads and I expected something more creative from her.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## karo

They're one of my favourites celebrity families! They're sooo cute and Kingston is adorable.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

What the hell does that kid have on?! lol. He is adorable, though and I love Gwen-even though she has a weird ass taste in clothing lol.


----------



## mellecyn

What the heck is he wearing ?? lol he can´t care, they are a happy family !
Such a normal family life, thinking I´m gonna see her on stage next month, better be prepared Gwen !!!


----------



## Glamfoxx

They are all so cute together.


----------



## missisa07

Definitely some strange outfits going on in that picture, but definitely a cute family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Even though I do not picture myself wearing anything from Gwen's clothing line....I love her..she's beautiful and talented.


----------



## Kimm992

They need a lesson in fashion...Gwen looks ridiculous!! lol


----------



## cocogirl07

She looks like a great mother


----------



## Staci B

Such a beautiful family. 

I normally like Gwen's wacky sense of style but this outfit isn't so nice.


----------



## rocksteadybaby

I love her wacky taste of fashion!! I love that she is different and not the same like everyone else...


----------



## Dazzle

i love this family.they are so cute.


----------



## lucywife

I love them  I like what Gwen is wearing, it suits her perfectly.


----------



## Gia918

Gavin looks so much better with the dark hair.


----------



## Barbiedoll

Love them very cute and humble family


----------



## RoseMary

aw, so cute!


----------



## FALLAX COR

lol @ all the comments about gwen's outfit. it IS pretty ridiculous! what's with the jeans under the dress? hehehehe


----------



## Megs

They just look so happy!


----------



## irishpandabear

karo said:


> They're one of my favourites celebrity families! They're sooo cute and Kingston is adorable.


 
^^^ITA!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly




----------



## Blue_Butterfly

here's more...


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

^I absolutely love her!  Kinston looks adorable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great! Her son is a clone of her! Very cute!


----------



## romina

Love her, Kingston is too cute looks like his daddy !


----------



## karo

Aaaaaw cute pics. Love her and Kingston is so adorable.


----------



## vbskull

These are really cute pics!! I really like Gwen and she seems like a great mom.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

cute, cute baby and lovely Gwen too!


----------



## uberdumb

She is great and Kingston is such a cutie!


----------



## sheishollywood

I absolutely LOVE Gwen! And Kingston is so dang adorable!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I love her!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

She looks great!


----------



## superstar

awww.... I love kingston. He is the cutest baby ever.


----------



## thinkPINK

That is quite the stroller! He is adorable.


----------



## vintagelove

it's already apparent kingston is going to grow into _quite_ the ladies man


----------



## RoseMary

very cute!


----------



## Pursegrrl

what a cutie pie!!


----------



## Barbiedoll

I love her ..cute kid


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## sheishollywood

I love Gwen!


----------



## RoseMary

me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love her too! She's beautiful.


----------



## bobobags

very nice!


----------



## H_addict

She looks very ... GWEN! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

*Gwen Stefani* takes her 17-month-old son *Kingston* shopping in the SoHo neighborhood of New York City Tuesday afternoon.  Other pictures include a chic-looking Gwen on the Upper East Side of Manhattan on Monday night.


----------



## Blue_Butterfly




----------



## kasumi168

I love Gwen, and Kingston is so cute!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly




----------



## Blue_Butterfly




----------



## scarlett_2005

Her son is adorable. 

I like her bag!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

Here *Gwen Stefani* celebrates the publication of _Stylist: The Interpreters of Fashion_ at a book party in NYC on Tuesday.  Pictured below with Andrea Lieberman, one of Gwen's longtime stylists.  

_Stylist: The Interpreters of Fashion_ is a new book that lists the top stylists according to the editors of Style.com.


----------



## RudeGal

Kingston is adorable!!!

Love her Laboutins!


----------



## havanese_pls

This woman is so stylish and classy!  Her son is just too adorable for words.  I do think she looks kind of skinny in some of the pics.


----------



## karo

Love her. Kingston is such a cutie!


----------



## karo

She's so cute.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

love her.


----------



## uberdumb

Sorry her tights are making me dizzy....


----------



## Nola

She´s always so put together, love her


----------



## twiggers

Looking great!!! Love Gwen


----------



## chanelvgirl

*She looks great!!! Love her.*


----------



## superstar

Love her, hate the pants.


----------



## mellecyn

I was at her concert recently, very close to stage,she's an amazing performer and so stylish, I'll need to post pic very soon !!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Not a fan of her outfit but she still looks great!


----------



## Dazzle

i love her.she always great and hot mom


----------



## gwen_dlc

Love her and her name!!=)


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## slowlyfading

she looks great!


----------



## Megs

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's super cute...


----------



## itsnicole

Gwen is so pretty!


----------



## Luv Classics

*Love her!*


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Very pretty.*


----------



## elizabethk

So glamourous!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Love her!


----------



## tarabag

i love her!!!! she looks gorgeous here


----------



## missmustard

I love Gwen! I especially like how she can pull off that old moviestar glam look.


----------



## uberdumb

missmustard said:


> I love Gwen! I especially like how she can pull off that old moviestar glam look.




ITA!


----------



## karo

She looks great. They're such a cute couple.


----------



## Jahpson

mama looks great!


----------



## Coldplaylover

Aren't they competition for her LAMB line?


----------



## twinks97

She looks great as usual...


----------



## arm9047

Perez first put the thought in my head, and then I checked out x17 and i officially think she is!!! (See second pic)

http://x17online.com/celebrities/gwen_stefani/long_live_the_king-01142008.php

What do ya'll think?  I do believe that is a bump...


----------



## lelgin

Looks that way.


----------



## miss_ritz

Oi! Already? Oh well, I wouldn't mind more pics of another super fashionable baby.


----------



## arm9047

^ Seriously, little Kingston is adorable.  There is a video of him in a store with his mom and he is "looking" through the hanging clothes. It's adorable.  He's at that age where you can dress him up and he looks like a "little adult".  Adorable.


----------



## guccimamma

anybody taken from the wrong angle can look pregnant, but i would love to see her have another. she is adorable.


----------



## arm9047

mmm I dunno.  Gwen has always had a really tight mid section...


----------



## b00mbaka

Really? I don't see it! The most I see is a tiny bulge in _one_ picture but that could be the dark inner lining of her light colored jacket.


----------



## elizat

^ I agree. I don't see it. If it is true, good for her. She's been vocal about her desire for kids.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Not sure if I see it.  She is usually very tight, though.


----------



## Charlie

I dont know, if she is good for them. They look like a very nice couple and at least she doesnt smoke and acts crazy around her son, super cute BTW.


----------



## HauteMama

Honestly, it just looks like she had lunch! I know she is usually really slim and is very conscientious about fitness and how she looks, but I have trouble believing that a couple on extra centimeters immediately qualifies her as pregnant.


----------



## PrincessMe

aww that'd be awesome for her if its true!!


----------



## karo

It would be great, but I honestly doubt it.


----------



## Dazzle

i read some news and she denied.


----------



## Jahpson

i dont know what you guys are seeing, i dont see any bump or anything. that could be little weight left over from when she had Kingston


----------



## JoeyJo21

I'm not sure, but I think those photos of her and Kingston in the park are gorgeous! They both look so cute.


----------



## cammy1

i see no bump?


----------



## princessaj0603

elizat said:


> ^ I agree. I don't see it. If it is true, good for her. She's been vocal about her desire for kids.


 
agreed! can't really see anything!


----------



## arm9047

aw man, I can't believe ya'll can't see it 

I highly doubt she has any baby weight left over from Kingston, and I'm not surprised that she would be denying it.  JLo was denying it when she was obvi showing.  Nicole Kidman was fighting the rumors right before she finally admitted she was pregnant.  A lot of the celebs wait until the last minute possible to say anything.  

Hopefully I don't have to eat my words over this lol!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

O i hope she is!!! she has such a cute family!!


----------



## Dazzle

*Gwen Stefani* is 13 weeks pregnant with her second child, reports UK newspaper _The Sun_.
A source reveals, They found out at Californias Cedars-Sinai hospital and couldnt wait to share the news with everyone.
*Gwen*, 38, and rocker husband *Gavin Rossdale*, 40, already have one son, cutie *Kingston*, 1 1/2. Congrats to the happy couple! (If its true)


----------



## Chrystalline

OMG, they're all pregnant!


----------



## RoseMary

^ they are! 

congrats to her!


----------



## wordpast

What's in the water out in LA??!! lol.

Congrats to them if this is true!!


----------



## chloe-babe

wow, cedars sinai is in for a busy year lol!!

congrats to them ALL ,


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## dallas

Good Lord, what is everyone doing? Nevermind...

Congrats. to them.


----------



## Cristina

That's wonderful!  They're such a beautiful family.  Kingston is adorable.

Although, ahem,_ I_ was supposed to be Gavin's wife.  That witch Gwen stole him from me   Gavin, don't you know that I was Bush's No. 1 fan in the 90s?

I was such a groupie :shame:


----------



## mellecyn

Cool !! I mean she´s not getting any younger, and since she just finished her tour, great timing !


----------



## twiggers

That is great!!! I think we were talking about this weeks ago....we are so in the know LOLOL

But seriously....they talked about this on the news....they are saying it is a mini-baby boom right now. 

Everywhere I go I see kids....they are taking over the world LOL


----------



## Sophie-Rose

this is so great! they are such a cute family!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

its like once you become a celebrity, you are automatically fertile. I'll believe that story when she confirms it. tired of relying on "sources" LOL


----------



## cammy1

that baby is gonna be soo stylish- just like it's big bro kingston


----------



## karo

It would be great if true, but her rep just denied her pregnancy two weeks ago.


----------



## LaLohan

^^that doesn't mean anything lol
Congrats to her if she is.


----------



## cocobella

_The Sun _isn't a very credible news source but if it's true then Congrats to them!!!  I saw Gwen in concert last summer and you can tell she is so in love with Kingston, she seems like a great mother.


----------



## Megs

That would be great news if they are!


----------



## HubbaWubba

Their son Kingston is adorable. If she is pregnant, it will be another gorgeous baby. Also I hope they have a girl.


----------



## arm9047

I so called this!!!  I posted a thread a couple weeks back with pictures that looked like she had a baby bump, but no one else could see it


----------



## scarlett_2005

Congrats to them!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Wow everyone is prego, congrat's to her and hubby.


----------



## Dazzle

Gwen Stefani and son Kingston Rossdale Photo by: Cousart-Ramirez-Rios / JFX
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Gwen Stefani and her rock star husband Gavin Rossdale are expecting their second child, Rossdale's father confirms to PEOPLE. 

"They and the whole family are delighted," Douglas Rossdale tells PEOPLE exclusively. 

Reps for Stefani were not immediately available for comment. 

According to Britain's _The Sun_, the singer is 13 weeks pregnant. She has long said she's wanted another child.

Stefani, 38, and British-born Rossdale, 40, wed in London in September 2002 and have one of the coolest kids in showbiz: Kingston Rossdale, who turns 2 on May 26. 

Stefani has described Kingston as a "chilled-out little guy. He's just like another person, except that he's super-cute and super-entertaining." 

When it comes to his son, Rossdale recently said, "Finally, I got something right." 

Grandpa Rossdale sings Kingston's praises too. "He is a great lad," says the senior Rossdale. "And we are very much looking forward to another grandchild


----------



## bagaholic85

thats so cute! kingston needs a friend


----------



## tarabag

Oh.. well if she really is pregnant then congrats to her~!
EVERYONE in hollywood is getting pregnant lol


----------



## tofuchan

aww cute!!!


----------



## mewlicious

Cristina said:


> That's wonderful!  They're such a beautiful family.  Kingston is adorable.
> 
> Although, ahem,_ I_ was supposed to be Gavin's wife.  That witch Gwen stole him from me   Gavin, don't you know that I was Bush's No. 1 fan in the 90s?
> 
> I was such a groupie :shame:



Oh gah I remember singing Glyserine in my bedroom during DH thinking Gavin was so hot.  I saw Bush and No Doubt in concert where they hooked up. 

Congrats to an awesome family. I might buy some LAMb shoes to celebrate


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

Kingston is so adorable. He's one of my favorite Hollywood kids.  Congrats to them on the second!


----------



## Jahpson

it's on Yahoo. might be true after all. congrats Gwen!!

and she always said that she wanted children, happy to see her dreams come true


----------



## NoSnowHere

Fantastic news for them!


----------



## BacardiGirl

LOVE Gwen and Gavin!!! GRATZ


----------



## i_love_yorkie

celebrity's baby boom


----------



## Coach Superfan

could this family BE any more good looking??? now they are adding another gorgeous child to the world. 

(hmm.. that sounds like a good blanket statement for every celebrity couple expecting another child, IE Angelina/Brad )


----------



## tofuchan

isn't she taking a break from her career or something that is what i read..perfect time to hav e  a baby huh


----------



## cocogirl07

She's a great mother! I am happy for her


----------



## juicy couture jen

Congrats to them!   It would be exciting to see a little girl join their family!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

love her --Congrats to them!


----------



## pixiefrog

Congrats to them! Kingston is a doll and the new baby will be also


----------



## irishpandabear

I bet this baby will be so cute, Kingston is just adorable!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Congrats to them!


----------



## sheishollywood

It's a baby boom! 

congrats to them. I love Gwen!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i've been wondering when this was going to happen -- - remember her once saying that she always thought when she was 36 she would have a bunch of kids and was disappointed that it hadn't happened.

so when is sjp going to have another?  i always expected her to have a brood.


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## yvalenz

Hopefully this won't get moved to the celeb thread... 'cause you all know how much we love this woman!

Here's recent info posted in People

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20180704,00.html

Gwen Photos:
http://www.people.com/people/gwen_stefani/photos/0,,,00.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's a gorgeous woman..glad to hear she's preggers again...hopefully it's a girl.


----------



## missmustard

Gwen rocks!! I wish it's a girl, too. But above all, a healthy baby!


----------



## missyanne

Congrats to her! I love Gwen.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I LOVE GWEN!!! love love love her style... but she also seems to be a really nice person!


----------



## KC1984

When my fiance was literally chewing up the sofa cushions with his little tushie through suspense over wimbledon, i was laughing my head off at Gwen Steffarni sat in the crowd looking so bored, next to her hubby & friend who were totally into it.

I have to admit i felt her pain, my partner & I went to wimbledon last week & I too found it alittle boring...I was sat on centre court reading & having a nap.  What makes it worst is your around so many people who are so passionate you cant breath without anoying someone.
I did get talking to one of the seating guides who was telling me about when he was a ball boy for john mcenroe, that was interesting....

It wasnt all bad though, the pimms was fabulous & Nadals muscles glisening in the sun were great (just didnt look at his face).
And I got to dress up & feel good.

Did anyone else see any tennis or even go?


----------



## chloe-babe

I saw them on the TV, I wonder if her husband is a good friend of Federa, as they were sitting in the family section and Gavin Rossdale was going crazy at every point!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

she's probably just pregnant and miserable right now!


----------



## Danica

^ I think so, as they didn't look too happy and were not smiling after uhm nadar...shoot I forget his name anyways after the guy from spain won.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

maybe she wasn't feeling that good


----------



## KC1984

I bet she was uncomfortable, I was uncomfortable & thats without the aches & pains of pregnancy.


----------



## Alexenjie

It was a very long match with great play plus the rain delays.  I'm surprised she sat through it. I am a huge tennis fan so I loved it but if I was Gwen I would have stayed away. She looks like she is going to give birth any day now.


----------



## cakegirl

Gavin Rosdale is a close friend of Roger. That match was so exciting I was worried she would go into labor!


----------



## Miss_Q

Gwen Stefani has been preggers for what seems like FOREVER. Well, not for much longer!

In Touch Weekly is reporting that Stefani checked in to the hospital to deliver today, Thursday.

The singer arrived at Los Angeles' Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles and is scheduled to give birth via C-section today.


----------



## Veelyn

YAY! Can't wait to see her baby. I love her.. Kingston is gorgeous! Congrats to her.


----------



## sheishollywood

Yay! Go Gwen! love Gwen. Her family is beautiful.


----------



## NYCBelle

'bout time woman!


----------



## Jahpson

i guess the nine months werent fast enough


----------



## kirsten

*UPDATE: *E! News has confirmed *Gwen Stefani* gave birth this morning. We still don't know whether it's a boy or girl, but sources say the baby's name is Zuma. More details to come as we get them!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I wonder if its a boy or girl?


----------



## ellek72

Zuma?That's different.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

kirsten said:


> *UPDATE: *E! News has confirmed *Gwen Stefani* gave birth this morning. We still don't know whether it's a boy or girl, but sources say *the baby's name is Zuma*. More details to come as we get them!


 
i hope that's not true


----------



## Michele26

"Zuma?"


----------



## cocogirl07

Originally posted Thursday August 21, 2008 06:05 PM EDT






It's a rock band in the making: Gwen Stefani and her rocker husband Gavin Rossdale welcomed their second child, a son, on Thursday in Los Angeles, PEOPLE has learned. 

The couple named the boy Zuma Nesta Rock Rossdale, a rep for Stefani says. 

Zuma joins the couple's other son Kingston, who turned 2 in May.

Stefani, 38, who is one of four children herself, has spoken openly about her hope for more children. "I'm in a race to have another," she told _InStyle_ last year before announcing her pregnancy. 

The No Doubt singer, also the designer behind the L.A.M.B and Harajuku Lovers fashion lines, told the magazine that Rossdale is "super into being a dad." 

Rossdale, 42, told PEOPLE that the couple planned to follow friends' advice and get a gift for Kingston so he didn't feel left out when his new sibling arrived. "Apparently when the baby comes home, you've got to bring a really good present for Kingston," he said. 

As for parenthood, Rossdale told PEOPLE, "It's terrifying and exciting and brilliant."


----------



## tuffcookie

^^ would you expect anything less? i think celebs like to torture their children with bad names. lol


----------



## BagLadie

what's up with Zuma?????

Sorry.  Yay for them!


----------



## cocogirl07

lol I think its a funny name...


----------



## BagLadie

Zuma.  Apple.  Suri.  Sunday.  Honor.  

I can't even comment.


----------



## lelgin

Isn't Zuma the name of a beach?


----------



## carvedwords

Zuma's not a bad name, but what's going on with Nesta Rock?  I have never ever heard of Nesta.  I'm glad for them though!


----------



## stacmck

Zuma is a game on MSN Games, isn't it? 

But congratulations to them!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

stacmck said:


> Zuma is a game on MSN Games, isn't it?
> 
> But congratulations to them!!


LMAO! it is a game on MSN! haha... I play that sometimes when I'm at work... that name is ridiculous IMHO!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Congrats to them. Not a big fan of the name though. The Nesta Rock sounds like the name of a candy bar or something.


----------



## kirsten

Here's the news from Gwen's official site:


*Zuma Nesta Rock Rossdale*

Kingston, Gwen and Gavin Rossdale welcomed the newest member of their family- Zuma Nesta Rock Rossdale - at 12:46 PST on August 21, 2008. The couple's second son, Zuma was born weighing 8.5 lbs. Mother, baby and family are all happy and healthy.


----------



## ellacoach

Zuma Nesta Rock??? Oh boy...


----------



## siworae

Interesting name-- congrats to the family!!  I wonder if Zuma looks just like Kingston, who is the spitting image of Gavin Rossdale.  Kingston is one of the most adorable kids ever!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Congrats to them both! Not too keen on the choice of name though....


----------



## NicolesCloset

Congrats! I am sure the name will grow on me.  Just like all the other strange celebrity names. LOL


----------



## caitlin1214

Zuma is Aztec and it means "Lord frowns in anger."


----------



## caitlin1214

Congratulations to them.


----------



## Veelyn

YAY. I bet he is beautiful. LOVE them!

Celebs always have weird names for their babies now a days.


----------



## noon

Congrats to them. Not a fan of Zuma nesta rock not quite sure what is going on there...but if thats what they like good for them.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Congrats.

Zuma Zuma Zuma!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Congrats to them, but maybe some celebs should hire someone to choose the name for their kids...


----------



## spylove22

scarlett_2005 said:


> Congrats to them. Not a big fan of the name though. The Nesta Rock sounds like the name of a candy bar or something.


 yeah it does!


----------



## cristalena56

zuma.. reminds me of a game i like to play at pogo.com haha congrats to them!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Wtf is a Zuma?  Is it made up? Poor child.


----------



## Roo

*Nesta* was Bob Marley's middle name.


----------



## i<3bags

cristalena56 said:


> zuma.. reminds me of a game i like to play at pogo.com haha congrats to them!


 
Here too! Nesta would have been cool as a first name. ZNRR are his intials, poor guy. 

BTW, were Gwen and Gavin on crack when they decided to name him Zuma?


----------



## Deesie

lelgin said:


> Isn't Zuma the name of a beach?


Yup! In Malibu.... it's my favorite!


----------



## purseinsanity

Zuma????  Wasn't that the name of some fake alcoholic drink?  Or was that Zima?  Anyway, that's an absolutely horrible name.  Kingston is different, but cute....Zuma will never grow on me.


----------



## imashopaholic

The pregnancy certainly wasn't a Zuma... took forever! Poor kid. Hope he's as cute as Kingston otherwise he's :censor:


----------



## envyme

purseinsanity said:


> Zuma????  Wasn't that the name of some fake alcoholic drink?  *Or was that Zima?*  Anyway, that's an absolutely horrible name.  Kingston is different, but cute....Zuma will never grow on me.



Hahaha! I was thinking the same damn thing


----------



## Ladybug09

When I hear this name, all I can think is, 

"All I wanna do is Zuma zoom zoom zoom in a boom boom, go on shake your rump!"--Lyric from a song.




Congrats to her though. They are a beautiful family.


----------



## calicaliente

Zuma Nesta sounds like a prescription Drug....Sorry  

Besides the name, that will be such a cute baby! Congrats to Gwen & the fam bam


----------



## sheishollywood

Zuma? I don't know... Gwen, you're so cool but Zume???? Kingston is such a cool name poor Zuma. But it could grow on me! I hope they try again for a girl and so we can see how Gwen would dress her

But congrats to the happy family!! They are a good looking family!


----------



## bhurry

omg, nooooo, what are they doing calling their son "Zuma".  I guess everybody wants to have something unique, but this just doesn't sound right.


----------



## bhurry

you're absolutely right, it's like "lunesta" or some sleeping pill name.




calicaliente said:


> Zuma Nesta sounds like a prescription Drug....Sorry
> 
> Besides the name, that will be such a cute baby! Congrats to Gwen & the fam bam


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Congratulation!!!... strange name...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats to her, I was kind of hoping she'd have a girl tho!


----------



## karo

Congratulations! Don't like the name at all.


----------



## ballerina

congrat's


----------



## Dazzle

congrats to them but honestly i dont like the name


----------



## keodi

awww congrats to gwen and her hubby!


----------



## karo

*Gwen Stefani* and* Gavin Rossdale* heading home from the hospital (August 24).


----------



## ChanelMommy

tuffcookie said:


> ^^ would you expect anything less? i think celebs like to torture their children with bad names. lol


 
I was thinking the same thing, lol.

Aww, congrats to them both tho, they are a cute couple


----------



## karo

*Britney Spears* might have been criticised for her parenting skills, but at least one fellow mom think she's doing a good job raising her boys.
*Gwen Stefani* left her 2 year-old son *Kingston* with Britney, her mom Lynne and an army of bodyguard and nannies the day she went to the hospital to give birth to her second child. Kingston, *Jayden James* and *Sean Preston* had fun riding big wheels and playing together. 
Hope to see more playdates like this!


----------



## FijiBuni

Awww, well thats nice... Kingston is soooo cute!!!


----------



## beachgirl13

Wow, thats allot of people!


----------



## b00mbaka

Wow! I didn't even know that Gwen & Brittany were close friends


----------



## LVobsessed415

Wow I had no idea they were friends.  Its nice to see brit doing better


----------



## scarlett_2005

b00mbaka said:


> Wow! I didn't even know that Gwen & Brittany were close friends


Me either!


----------



## Roo

I hope this was not orchestrated by Lynne Spears.  We all know that woman will stop at nothing to get photo ops/publicity for her daughters.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think Britney has really changed her ways.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I didn't even know that Britney and Gwen were friends.


----------



## Veelyn

Well, it looks like they are having a great time! Kingston is one of THE most gorgeous babies I have ever seen. It's really nice to see Britney getting better. I didn't know they were friends either!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita!


----------



## NoSnowHere

It's an interesting choice.


----------



## digby723

Well, I'm glad that there were no incidents! I had no idea that the two were friends...however, even if Brit is doing better, I still think I'd think twice before I left my toddler with her!


----------



## vbskull

I didn't know that they were friends either. Looks like everyone was having a good time.


----------



## cocogirl07

This happened before gwen had her second baby..


----------



## purseinsanity

I had no clue either.


----------



## calicaliente

Gwen & Brit live in the same neighborhood together, so I'm sure the kids probably have gotten together for play dates together.


----------



## Jahpson

age old tradition, on letting your friend watch your children when you have things that need to be taken cared of. lol so cute

I remember [as a child] when my mom's best friend was going into labor, her son stayed at our house!


----------



## DC-Cutie

karo said:


> *Britney Spears* might have been criticised for her parenting skills, but at least one fellow mom think she's doing a good job raising her boys.
> *Gwen Stefani* left her 2 year-old son *Kingston* with Britney, her mom Lynne and an army of bodyguard and nannies the day she went to the hospital to give birth to her second child. Kingston, *Jayden James* and *Sean Preston* had fun riding big wheels and playing together.
> Hope to see more playdates like this!




children WERE NOT left in the care of Lynn and Brittany while she gave birth.  This from a reliable source that laughed at this story.  Gavin was there and left with the children shortly after these photos were taken.


----------



## bhurry

yeah, seems like britney is getting it together, i do hope for the sake of her family that she will continue to get better.


----------



## SwirlyGirly

looks like a fun day!


----------



## lambiepie

Well gwen must believe that britney is better, and really trust her to leave lil' kingston with her... there is no other explanation. I hope brit is doing better! And i can't wait to see baby zuma!


----------



## karo

Just two short weeks after giving birth to her second child, *Zuma Nesta*, *Gwen Stefani* showed off her post-pregnancy curves while making a routine doctors appointment visit with husband *Gavin Rossdale* at LAs Cedars-Sinai Hospital on Thursday (September 4). 
According to a source on the scene, the always-stunning pop performer looked fit and beautiful, flashing a much smaller belly and a sly grin. She looked healthy, happy and radiant - with that new mommy glow.


----------



## chloe-babe

She looks amazing, how do they do it lol!!!!
I guess it helps that you look amazing before having the baby!


----------



## mellecyn

She always looks so stylish !


----------



## Sophie-Rose

wow she looks GREAT!!


----------



## Jahpson

what is this new glow everyone keeps talking about?

the only thing shiny on her is her glasses...


----------



## Veelyn

She looks good!


----------



## h0neylyn

I  her!  She's awesome!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i LOVE her hairstyle!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

I love Gwen...she is so glamorous....I have a ton of he bags...just can not get enough of them.


----------



## *spoiled*

she looks regular... i mean she always looks good so i get that... but i don't see anything else special..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Spanx work wonders


----------



## Sweetpea83

One hot mama!


----------



## LVobsessed415

wow she looks amazing


----------



## ashsin

just 2 weeks?? how unbelievable is that... she looks great!


----------



## sheishollywood

I love Gwen! She looks great!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

she looks great!


----------



## Faith

She's fabulous!


----------



## kcf68

Those babydoll empire shirts do wonders for a new mother.  It hides everything you need to hide after baby.  She looks wonderful...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Shes fabulous


----------



## VuittonsLover

she looks great.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks really good.


----------



## noon

she looks good - cant wait to see baby zuma.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Poor thing, she can't even walk to her car without a camera in her face, but I agree she looks great after having her baby and she always dresses so cute I love her top


----------



## Gia918

She's always gorgeous.


----------



## carvedwords

She looks great!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Looking great...go Gwen!


----------



## candypants1100

she looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

she's amazing!!!


----------



## Nymph

Gwen rocks!


----------



## cginny

Congratulations on the new baby, Gwen!


----------



## lambiepie

Gwen looks f'n awesome...as always!


----------



## AAA07

She does look great but the media tends to go crazy over celebrities "looking great shortly after giving birth"  big whoop!!  I dropped 20 lbs in 3 weeks - 18 gained from pregnancy and 2 to boot!  I did nothing special.


----------



## godsavechanel

she looks great for someone who just had a baby recently!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

she always looks amazing!


----------



## balihai88

Wow, good for her!

I love her style but I worry that her hair is going to fall out in 10 years.


----------



## guccimamma

AAA07 said:


> She does look great but the media tends to go crazy over celebrities "looking great shortly after giving birth" big whoop!! I dropped 20 lbs in 3 weeks - 18 gained from pregnancy and 2 to boot! I did nothing special.


 
lucky, i had to carry my baby around with me..so people didn't ask me when i was due.

it sucked.


----------



## purseinsanity

Looks good like always!


----------



## karo

*Gwen Stefani* and rocker husband *Gavin Rossdale* hold hands while celebrating their sixth wedding anniversary together at Osteria Mozza Italian restaurant in Los Angeles on Sunday. 
*Gwen* proudly wore her love for her sons, *Kingston*, 2, and *Zuma*, 3 weeks, around her neck. The 38-year-old No Doubt frontwoman wore a Jennifer Meyer necklace with two pendants, each with the first letter of her sons first names, Z and K.


----------



## karo

Such a great couple! Can't wait to see their new baby boy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Such a great looking couple. Her hair looks great.


----------



## Veelyn

Congrats to them! Wish them many more!


----------



## lambiepie

I love them! She looks great!


----------



## Cristina

I've followed their story for years, as I am a huge 90s grunge fan and Bush was one of my favorite bands for at least a decade.  They're truly a couple who overcame the pressures of celebrity and fame, toured together, then seperately and finally married.  They have such a cute family, and look so great together!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheishollywood

Yay!!! I absolutely love them both! I'm such a huge Bush and No Doubt fan! Congrats to them! They look great!


----------



## Jahpson

congrats to them. I didnt know that she had another boy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Cristina said:


> I've followed their story for years, as I am a huge 90s grunge fan and Bush was one of my favorite bands for at least a decade.  They're truly a couple who overcame the pressures of celebrity and fame, toured together, then seperately and finally married.  They have such a cute family, and look so great together!



i've always been a fan of his music, actually, a fan of him! 
do you know if he's still making music?!?!

i love this couple and her hair looks amazing!


----------



## Veelyn

Zuma


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## Veelyn

Zuma is SO adorable! He looks just like Kingston.

But the name.. why oh why.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Look at those blue eyes!

He's so cute!


----------



## Jahpson

Gwen has been blessed! her children are beautiful


----------



## Belle49

Zuma is a beautiful name for a cutie patotie little girl. 

did you guys see the pic of Kingston with Toby Magurie's little girl?? Talk about precious


----------



## Veelyn

^yep.. super cute. Kingston is just gorgeous.


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## Sophie-Rose

their children are so pretty!!!!


----------



## choozen1ne

Veelyn said:


> Zuma is SO adorable! He looks just like Kingston.
> 
> But the name.. why oh why.


 

they got the name from the beach in California where they spent a romantic weekend and they concieved the baby  , not my first choice in names but it has a cute story behind it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute baby..and I agree he looks like his older brother!


----------



## Dazzle

zuma looks like kingston.they are both cute.


----------



## Veelyn

choozen1ne said:


> they got the name from the beach in California where they spent a romantic weekend and they concieved the baby , not my first choice in names but it has a cute story behind it


 
True, it has a nice meaning behind it. But like you said, not my first choice in names either.


----------



## Belle49

Zuma is a GIRL 
people keep calling her a boy lol


----------



## candypants1100

^really? i thought it was for sure a boy....


----------



## Veelyn

Belle49 said:


> Zuma is a GIRL
> people keep calling her a boy lol


 
Zuma is a boy.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

zuma is a boy


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## Veelyn




----------



## Veelyn




----------



## meluvs2shop

gwen is still one hot mama!

kingston is SO cute! i wanna squeeze him and his brothers adorable cheeks. and how could i forget to mention gavin. hm


----------



## krisaya

Kingston is so adorable. Gwen and Gavin are such a great couple. I hope their marriage lasts unlike most hollywood couples.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Awww, zuma is a cute chub- chub! And Kingston is so handsome!


----------



## envyme

I wonder if Gavin will reignite Bush... When was the last time he's had an album out? I use to LOVE Bush in college.


----------



## imashopaholic

This photo is adorable.


----------



## *want it all*

Bumping this thread because Gwen may be expecting a _third_ child(?)    If so, congrats to Gwen and Gavin!    Zuma and Kingston may have a brother or sister on the way!  

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2010/05/12/gwen_stefani_is_reportedly_pregnant_wi

Gwen Stefani is expecting her third child with rocker husband Gavin Rossdale,  according to reports.

The pop star is already mom to sons  Kingston, three, and 20-month-old Zuma and has previously expressed her  desire to add another tot to her growing brood once she gets a break in  her busy work schedule.

But Stefani has recently been spotted  sporting a fuller figure and snaps of the No Doubt singer in New York  last week show her with what appears to be a baby bump.

An  eyewitness tells Star magazine, "She was pulling at her shirt to keep it  away from her body. It seemed  really strange - but then, when she turned to the side, I could see why.  She definitely had a baby bump!"

Stefani has also been  photographed wearing a Sea-Band bracelet, usually associated with  expectant mothers - as it helps to relieve morning sickness.

Stefani  has been donning the accessory because the nausea she has been  experiencing has been worse than ever before, reports OK! magazine.

An  insider says, "Gwen is having a really rough time this pregnancy. She  had all-day morning sickness for a while with Zuma, but she's sicker  this go-round and has been feeling exhausted and dizzy."

And the  couple's publicist has failed to put a stop to the rumors. When  approached about the story, the stars' spokesman Dave Tomberlin offered  WENN a firm "no comment".

Stefani and Rossdale wed in 2002.


----------



## lambiepie

I am super happy for Gwen and Gavin if this is true! I seriously hope she has a girl now (another boy would amazing to, they have the cutest kids!)! Maybe we will finally see some L.A.M.B baby clothes! 

I will wait until I hear Gwen confirm though of course, before believing.


----------



## karo

I really hope that's true! They make such a cute family


----------



## Snow8

^^ Yup me too.


----------



## Jahpson

this is awesome! She always wanted alot of kids its so good to see that she has been blessed with so many!! Congrats to her and her lovely husband and I hope they defeat the hollywood odds of splitting up.

Say yes to family


----------



## chantal1922

Congrats to them!


----------



## Bradysmum

I  Gwen!  I guess Courtney Love's whole "I slept with Gavin" thing hasn't stopped them.


----------



## everything posh

If it is true congrats to them!!!!! Wonderful news!!


----------



## angelnyc89

karo said:


> I really hope that's true! They make such a cute family


 
Me too


----------



## honeylove316

I don't blame her. I'd have his babies too


----------



## noon

congrats to them if its true!


----------



## Liya

Jahpson said:


> this is awesome! She always wanted alot of kids its so good to see that she has been blessed with so many!! Congrats to her and her lovely husband and I hope they defeat the hollywood odds of splitting up.
> 
> Say yes to family





I'd love to see them have a little girl!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

HauteMama said:


> Honestly, it just looks like she had lunch! I know she is usually really slim and is very conscientious about fitness and how she looks, but *I have trouble believing that a couple on extra centimeters immediately qualifies her as pregnant.*



don't you know? in hollywood, it's UNFATHOMABLE that a woman gain even an ounce... it like, DOESN'T HAPPEN, OK??? shock.horror.jaw-->floor. so OF COURSE she's gotta be pregnant. DUH!!!!


----------



## Doribelle

Looks like #3 to me!


----------



## Doribelle

Also, the bracelet on her wrist is a seaband bracelet for morning sickness.   Wouldn't it be great if she came out with a line of L.a.m.b. maternity clothes?


----------



## Cheryl24

I posted a story in the chat thread a few days ago about the rumor of her being pregnant.  I'm totally thinking she is too based on her recent loose clothing and lack of heels. How fascinating about the bracelet...I had no idea something like that existed!


----------



## Doribelle

Oh man, I'm so not with it!  I never check the "chat" thread.  You guys are on it!  I guess I'm gonna have to start keeping up with that thread now.


----------



## tweegy

Aw crap Noooo!!!! I was hoping she would bring out some new music now!! Argh!!! 

I'm happy for them tho


----------



## lambiepie

^New music is on it's way! No Doubt is recording an album now, so hopefully we get a tour by summer next year! Yay!

I hope she has a little girl! And then starts making some L.A.M.B for babies!


----------



## tweegy

^ True,.. but I was hoping she'd bring out another album on her own..


----------



## BadRomance93

*lambiepie* where ever did you find those cute M.A.C. smileys? Are there more brand smileys?

Oh, and just so I'm not OT, Gwen Stefani's baby, Gwen Stefani's baby, Gwen Stefani might be having a baby. *whew*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cheryl24 said:


> I posted a story in the chat thread a few days ago about the rumor of her being pregnant.  I'm totally thinking she is too based on her recent loose clothing and lack of heels. How fascinating about the bracelet...I had no idea something like that existed!




omg your avatar


----------



## Twinklette

Ah great eyes about the bracelet!  You are so right...



Doribelle said:


> Also, the bracelet on her wrist is a seaband bracelet for morning sickness. Wouldn't it be great if she came out with a line of L.a.m.b. maternity clothes?


----------



## knasarae

I hope she gets a little girl this time too.


----------



## Distillerette

http://www.doghousegallery.net/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/012~54.jpg

http://www.doghousegallery.net/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/013~41.jpg

these are from the 18th.
I totally see it.


----------



## Cheryl24

MichelleAntonia said:


> omg your avatar



Yummy, right?  But I just changed it so in case you want the attachment...here ya go!


----------



## meluvs2shop

lambiepie said:


> ^New music is on it's way! No Doubt is recording an album now, so hopefully we get a tour by summer next year! Yay!
> 
> I hope she has a little girl! *And then starts making some L.A.M.B for babies!*



i would love that!

 gwen!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cheryl24 said:


> Yummy, right?  But I just changed it so in case you want the attachment...here ya go!




oooooh, thank you!  they're my favorites, esp matthew fox


----------



## chocoberrie

she's super fertile and she is 40! she looks great!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I bet their little girl would be adorable (so hoping for one for them).  They are a great family!


----------



## karo

I can definitely see a little baby bump here!


----------



## Doribelle

Karo, in that photo it's obvious.  She's holding her stomach and her chest is much larger.  I wonder how long until they finally announce it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Gwen hasn't aged in 10 years.


----------



## unluckystars

BagOuttaHell said:


> Gwen hasn't aged in 10 years.


i've never seen a tan on her and they prob helps!


----------



## YSoLovely

I've been looking for a style thread, but couldn't find one. 

Anyway, here she is looking absolutely fab in New York

















Easy, breezy beautiful! 


Back on topic: Doesn't look preggers


----------



## knasarae

Love the whole outfit. She looks great.


----------



## arnott

BagOuttaHell said:


> Gwen hasn't aged in 10 years.



  She'll be 41 in less than a month!


----------



## tweegy

Oh fabulous!! I love her & love her outfit.. Maybe a mod can rename the thread to just gwen stefani ??


----------



## Charlie

So she was not pregnant!!!


----------



## knasarae

Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Jahpson

I die for those shoes


----------



## MichelleAntonia

arnott said:


> She'll be 41 in less than a month!




That's amazing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we change the name of this thread?  I swear, everytime it pops up I'm thinking "Yayyyy, Kingston and Zuma are gonna get another sibling!!!"

I agree, Gwen looks great for almost 41, she must be living right.


----------



## Sassys

Gwen @ Producer Brad Grey's Wedding
Source:Zimbo


----------



## kirsten

*Gwen Stefani & Gavin Rossdale Marriage On The Rocks Says New Report*

_Secret affairs, a love child, jealousy and more send the 10 year marriage into crisis?_

Poor Gwen! Her husbands dark past and infidelities have lead her to reach a breaking point in love, according to a new report in Star magazine.

Gwen Stefani, 42, and Gavin Rossdale, 46, have been in and out of couples therapy trying to repair their marriage, but a source tells the mag that divorce is inevitable. And Gwens brother, Eric Stefani, 44, also agrees that divorce is possible, according to the new report.

Hes just not been honest with her about his past, another source tells the mag.

Two years into the marriage Gwen was hit with Gavins first secret  that he had a daughter, Daisy Lowe, now 22, by his ex-girlfriend song-writer/designer Pearl Lowe. And then began the rumors about Gavins affairs. In 2009, 80s cross-dresser Peter Robinson  famously known as Marilyn  revealed he had had a short fling with Gavin, before he married Gwen. And in 2010, Gavin confirmed the affair in an interview with Details magazine claiming it was a one-time experimentation when he was 17-years-old.

That was it. You have to know what you like, and I know what I like, Gavin said in the Details interview.

Right after Marilyn spoke out, Courtney Love, 47, claimed on the Howard Stern show that she had an eight-month affair with Gavin while he was dating Gwen.

You mean he was having sex with you while he was with her? Howard asked. Everyone  yeah  and a few other people, Courtney said to Howard. We didnt have a lot of pressure on each other, but we did like each other quite a bit.

Yikes! With all of these secrets revealed way after the two had married, Gwen now fears what else he has hiding in the closet.

Gwen often wonders what other secrets Gavin is hiding. Its getting harder and harder for her to go through the motions with a man she sometimes feels like she doesnt even know, a source tells Star.

Gwen and Gavin married in 2002 after meeting in 1995 when their rock bands  No Doubt and Bush  were on tour together, before Gwen turned into a rock star in her own right. Aside from Gavins secrets, her newfound success has also caused tension between the two.

When they got together, it was Gavin who had the big career, the source tells the mag. But now that the tables have turned and Gwen is more famous than Gavin and thats been a really hard journey for him.

For now, Gavin is preparing to go on tour with his band Bush while Gwen stays at home with their sons, Zuma, 3, and Kingston, 5.

Hopefully this will give Gwen enough breathing room to decide if she still wants to be married to Gavin. It sounds like he didnt end up being the man she thought she was marrying 10 years ago.

Read more at ONTD: http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/66037703.html#ixzz1kXCLj8Nn


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oh no, not another split!


----------



## karo

^^^^ Don't worry, it's hopefully another sensational story Star magazine made up


----------



## robotindisguise

Yeah, doubt it's true. 

All this stuff about Gavin's been out for awhile now.


----------



## d-girl1011

unfortunate if true


----------



## simona7

robotindisguise said:


> Yeah, doubt it's true.
> 
> All this stuff about Gavin's been out for awhile now.



Yup, this is really old news. I think they've moved on...
Kind of sad that he has lied to her about so many big things though. They ain't little lies!


----------



## gracelouisad

*Gwen Stefani, Boys Kingston and Zuma and Grandmother Hit School Festival - May 6th*



> Rocker Gwen Stefani took sons Kingston and Zuma along with their grandma to their school festival in Encino, CA on May 6th, 2012. While there, an ambulance showed up rumored to be for the singer!































Source: zimbio


----------



## meluvs2shop

No Doubt was on GMA this morning! After all these years I still find her to be one cool chick! 

Her songs usually reflect what's going on in her personal life so we'll see if her marriage is in trouble or not...who knows?


----------



## gracelouisad

> Gwen Stefani and husband Gavin Rossdale take their son Kingston with them as they run errands in Los Angeles.



source: Zimbio


----------



## lanasyogamama

I adore her.


----------



## karo

Way back in 2004 it was revealed that rocker Gavin Rossdale was in fact the paternal father of fashion model Daisy Lowe.
And on Friday night it was time for some rare bonding time between stepmother Gwen Stefani and her husbands model daughter.
The  stylish pair were spotted leaving Gwens hotel together and heading out  to swanky Chinese restaurant Hakkasan in Mayfair for a bite to eat.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wn-wearing-similar-outfits.html#ixzz27qwdmoHR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

It may be his mother who is the  world-famous singer, but all eyes were on Gwen Stefani's son Zuma as the  pair headed out in London on Thursday night.
The  No Doubt singer's four-year-old shunned his usual causal outfits for a  cute Spider-Man outfit as his mother toted him as they headed for dinner  in the capital. 

Zuma  looked more than delighted with his outfit as he glanced at the waiting  photographers outside the ITV studios, where Gwen had been recording a  segment on The Jonathan Ross Show with her No Doubt bandmates.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndon-takes-son-Zuma-stroll.html#ixzz27qxQ5JMK 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

By day she is a doting mother of two.
But Gwen Stefani turned on the glamour on Wednesday as she headed out for a night in London.
The  singer, who turns 43 next week, looked fantastic in an optical illusion  metallic dress, which she teamed with a pair of racy footless tights.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...otless-tights-night-London.html#ixzz27qznH2cr 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## lanasyogamama

Those tights are a rare misstep for her.  I adore Gwen!


----------



## KittyLouise

I love Gwen and her style so much! Loving No Doubt's new album too!


----------



## afropunkchic

I liked Gwen back in the Hollaback girl era and I used to listen to a bit of No Doubt(and 311) during my so-called Ska-chick days..........


----------



## Purse Freak 323

KittyLouise said:
			
		

> I love Gwen and her style so much! Loving No Doubt's new album too!



Me too! I'm loving the Push and Shove cd. I've always loved her style. Doesn't look like she's trying.


----------



## azureartist

karo said:


> By day she is a doting mother of two.
> But Gwen Stefani turned on the glamour on Wednesday as she headed out for a night in London.
> The  singer, who turns 43 next week, looked fantastic in an optical illusion  metallic dress, which she teamed with a pair of racy footless tights.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...otless-tights-night-London.html#ixzz27qznH2cr
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



I think she looks best in red lipstick! Love her effortless style!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/09/29/gwen-stefani-no-doubt-concert-tickets-on-sale-now/#more-779028

*Gwen Stefani: No Doubt Concert Tickets On Sale Now!*

Gwen Stefani dons a gold chain around her neck while exiting her hotel on Friday (September 28) in London, England. 

The 42-year-old singer was seen spending some time with her step daughter Daisy Lowe.

The day before, Gwen was spotted wearing a patterned jacket and black jumpsuit while promoting her band No Doubts new album Push & Shove.

Make sure to buy tickets to watch No Doubt live in concert if you are around L.A. in November or December. Dont miss it!

The band tweeted earlier, FINALLY NDs Gibson Amp shows are ON SALE NOW. 12/6 date just added, 11/24 & 30 sold out in pre-sales! Thx everyone!


----------



## BasketballCourt

That turtleneck/necklace combo is soo 90s, haha. 

I can't believe she's 42! I always thought she was younger than Gwyneth Paltrow, but she's 2 years older I guess. She looks fantastic.


----------



## arnott

karo said:


> By day she is a doting mother of two.
> But Gwen Stefani turned on the glamour on Wednesday as she headed out for a night in London.
> The  singer, who turns 43 next week, looked fantastic in an optical illusion  metallic dress, which she teamed with a pair of racy footless tights.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...otless-tights-night-London.html#ixzz27qznH2cr
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



Did she do something to her face?  She looks different in the first few pics.


----------



## robotindisguise

arnott said:


> Did she do something to her face? She looks different in the first few pics.


 
She has had fillers/botox. Not sure if she's had anything else done. Her lips look weird in that set too, but totally fine in all the other photos.

Push and Shove is so amazing though! Can't stop playing it. Praying they tour in Australia next year.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Way back in 2004 it was revealed that rocker Gavin Rossdale was in fact the paternal father of fashion model Daisy Lowe.
> And on Friday night it was time for some rare bonding time between stepmother Gwen Stefani and her husbands model daughter.
> The  stylish pair were spotted leaving Gwens hotel together and heading out  to swanky Chinese restaurant Hakkasan in Mayfair for a bite to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wn-wearing-similar-outfits.html#ixzz27qwdmoHR
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I am LOVING all of the looks lately, all the black & white, but this stage outfit especially. Are there any other pics?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

ND and Pink did Just A Girl last week in Vegas. Ammmmazing.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

BagOuttaHell said:
			
		

> ND and Pink did Just A Girl last week in Vegas. Ammmmazing.



Here's the video on YouTube - http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=GopfuclRvhw&desktop_uri=/watch?v=GopfuclRvhw


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She always looks amazing


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/10/01/gwen-stefani-no-doubt-settles-down-on-jonathan-ross-show/

Gwen Stefani flashes a smile while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport on Saturday (September 29) in Los Angeles.

The 42-year-old singer&#8217;s cute son Zuma showed his love for superheros by sporting a Batman costume with Spiderman shoes.

Earlier in the day, Gwen&#8216;s band No Doubt tweeted, &#8220;Tune into @ITV1 tonight to catch @NoDoubt performing on the #UK show @JonathanRossITV!&#8221;


----------



## Swanky

Someone has had some "dental work" recently!

http://www.justjared.com/2012/10/04/gwen-stefani-birthday-celebration-with-the-family/

Gwen Stefani looks stunning in a black jumpsuit while celebrating her birthday at Via Alloro Restaurant on Wednesday (October 3) in Beverly Hills, Calif.




The No Doubt rocker turned 43-years-old that day and made it a special by having dinner with her hubby Gavin Rossdale and their sons Kingston and Zuma.





















No Doubt&#8216;s new album Push And Shove was released in stores last week and came in at number three on the Billboard charts with about 120,000 albums sold.


----------



## simona7

She looks different. Her teeth for sure, but her brows look lifted or something. Cheekbones? Filler in cheeks? She definitely did something!


----------



## Hessefan

So disappointed with her looks lately. Starting to look less like the cool, alternative rock chick and more like Heidi Montag..,


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yeah her cheeks are getting a little filler-y.


----------



## knics33

Yeah she needs to chill out with the plastic surgery. As per usual, it doesn't look good. Changing your natural features (at least on your face) hardly ever look good... don't get it at all. She's so naturally beautiful too! Love her still, though.


----------



## nastasja

i think she looks great!

she looks so pretty here


----------



## LizzielovesCL

killerlife said:


> i think she looks great!
> 
> she looks so pretty here
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/stefani-birthday/gwen-stefani-birthday-celebration-with-the-family-03.jpg


She looks AMAZING!! I love her!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BasketballCourt said:


> That turtleneck/necklace combo is soo 90s, haha.
> 
> I can't believe *she's 42!* I always thought she was younger than Gwyneth Paltrow, but she's 2 years older I guess. She looks fantastic.




really?!! I had no idea.


----------



## KittyLouise

She looks great!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Hessefan said:


> So disappointed with her looks lately. Starting to look less like the cool, alternative rock chick and *more like Heidi Montag*..,



YES! i was just browsing the past few pages and there were some photos where her face looked REALLY different.. and she looked like someone else and i couldn't think of who.... and it's heidi.


----------



## bergafer3

She looks amazing!!!!!!


----------



## MarieG

^ita!


----------



## Stephanie***

I wanna look like that when I'm 42!!!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I need more evidence of these procedures because I saw pics of her today and she looks like she always looks...amazing.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WOW that dress! Anyone know what it is?

It looks amazing with that hair and earrings


----------



## kittenslingerie

simona7 said:


> She looks different. Her teeth for sure, but her brows look lifted or something. Cheekbones? Filler in cheeks? She definitely did something!



Good eye. I'm guessing botox which can raise the outer brows. Her teeth look the same to me. She looks great/better either way, PS that improves is a good thing IMO.


----------



## Swanky

If we can see it, it's not that good, lol!
I think she looks great!  But clearly worked on now 
Her face looks frozen in place- not natural.


----------



## bergafer3

I think looks good, I can't tell that she had work done. She's not obvious like Megan fox who looks like a cat.


----------



## Swanky

Yeah, I agree 
But the fact that we can tell isn't good. . . she overdid the Botox I think.


----------



## Swanky

famousplastic.net











mydochub





hollywoodnose


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see better makeup and weight loss.


----------



## Swanky

Lips are plumped for sure, she's been doing that for a while.  I think her nose was done a while ago too.

Recently, for her tour launch I guess{?} I think she went overboard on her injectables - upper lip and Botox.


----------



## fashion16

I once saw an up close pic of her mouth and her lipstick was drawn far beyond the boundaries of her natural lips making them look larger from afar......


----------



## kirsten

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...thday-party-reveals-shes-having-children.html


----------



## simona7

Oh now I see the upper lip definitely looks fuller. Yup, I think botox above the brows to lift the area. I've had the same thing. Loved it. Whatever, she looks great. Love her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's had her boobs done, no question.


----------



## New-New

that white purse is horrific. is it Versace?


----------



## shopjulynne

New-New said:
			
		

> that white purse is horrific. is it Versace?



It is a Chanel boy bag


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought it was Chanel. I lurve it.


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> that white purse is horrific. is it Versace?


 I actually like it. Reminds me of the bags from the 40s. Square.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> I thought it was Chanel. *I lurve it*.


 
I do too!


----------



## KittyLouise

OOH, Nice bag, Gwen!


----------



## d-girl1011

Wow - her face looks super puffy in those last photos with the white purse - yikes!!!


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> I actually like it. Reminds me of the bags from the 40s. Square.



I'm just not feeling the hardware. It feels excessive to me. 

But if y'all and the wonderful ladies and gentlemen of the Chanel subforum like it, I love it.


----------



## Swanky

I'm a Chanel loyalist and I don't like it, lol!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fani-puts-chic-casual-heads-music-studio.html

*No Doubting her style: Gwen Stefani puts the chic into casual as she heads to music studio *

If she wasn't so utterly lovely, Gwen Stefani would be irritating. 
The 43-year-old laughs in the face of the ageing process and proceeds to rock out and strut her stuff at a speed that would raise eyebrows on the autobahn. 





Hard at it: Gwen Stefani arrived at a music studio in Burbank today looking pretty and casual 
And while her look - all red lips and platinum blonde hair - is definitely far removed from the 'less is more' mantra, Stefani can also do casual.
So it was today as she arrived at a music studio in LA's San Fernando valley in tight black jeans, a sweatshirt and brown ankle boots. 
That the designer even mixed brown and black together is daring, but of course - grit your teeth - it worked. 




Just perfect: The mother-of-two looked lovely in jeans and sweater 







Chic: The daytime ensemble was as cute as anything Stefani wears for the red carpet 
The red lipstick that she says husband Gavin Rossdale loves her to wear was in place and the bombshell bouffant ran loose. 
Stefani has just released a record with her ska punk band No Doubt to mark their reunion after eleven years. 
The album is garnering positive reviews and it seems that Stefani is keen to make hay while the sun shines, by returning to the studio so soon. 
Gwen recently told Hello! magazine that she won't having any more children. 




Busy bee: No Doubt's first album in eleven years has been well received so Gwen is keeping at it 




Porsche lady: Even Gwen's car is super stylish 
'Do I want more children? Not really, no. Two kids are enough,' Stefani, mom to Kingston and Zuma, admitted. 'I&#8217;m done with having children. I&#8217;m tearing myself up every day as it is.'
Gwen recently celebrated her 10th wedding anniversary with Rossdale, and she said the couple is 'very happy' with each other.
'We have found a way to handle it,' she explained. 'Of course things are sometimes running better and sometimes not so great. But we&#8217;re always very happy that we&#8217;ve been together this long.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/10/09/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-couples-therapy-session/

Gwen Stefani & Gavin Rossdale: Couple's Therapy Session?


Gwen Stefani and her hubby Gavin Rossdale leave Dr. Adrien Survol Rivin&#8216;s place on Monday (October 8) in Van Nuys, Calif.

The 43-year-old No Doubt rocker and the 46-year-old Bush frontman reportedly attended a couple&#8217;s therapy session together that afternoon.






















Later in the day, Gwen made her way to Center Staging Studios in Burbank for a day of work. She was driving an Audi SUV as her Range Rover was towed earlier that morning.


----------



## kirsten

I think she looks great for her age!

And that Chanel bag is amazing!!!


----------



## MarieG

I agree! She looks great and it's so nice to see the she and Gavin are making it work!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love the last bunch of looks. And count me in as a fan of the Chanel Boy collection.. bold and edgy and slightly weird... just how I like it


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...i-looks-stylish-stripes-heads-California.html

*No doubt she's still a popstar! Gwen Stefani looks stylish in stripes as she heads out in California*

She may have been off the music scene for a while, but now that she's back, Gwen Stefani is making sure that everyone knows about it.
The 43-year-old No Doubt frontwoman proved that she's still got what it takes to be a popstar as she stepped out in California on Friday looking as stylish as ever.
Wearing her blonde hair poker straight and her trademark red lipstick, Gwen looked ready for the new phase in her musical career as she made her way to her recording studio in Burbank.




Still got it: Gwen Stefani looks every inch the popstar as she heads to the recording studio in Burbank
Not looking any different to how she looked when she burst onto the mainstream music scene in 1996, the mother-of-two wore chic black cigarette pants and a black and white striped jersey top, showing a hint of her toned stomach.
The Californian star added a black jacket and open-toe, heeled boots, accentuating her slim legs.
Clutching a Starbucks thermos and heading to her car, the singer looked ready for a day in the recording studio with her old band.




Good mood: The blonde bombshell looks excited to be heading off to the studio, rejoining her old band







Hey baby: The mother-of-two defies her 43 years, having maintained her punk-rock look over the years
After an 11-year hiatus, the punk band have reformed and recently released their new album Push and Shove.

More...
Gwen Stefani dresses in pumpkin orange as she takes her mini Batman and little Native American to a Halloween party
There's No Doubt those sunglasses are not cool! Gwen Stefani steps out in goggle style eye wear
Since the band took a break, Gwen has carved out a niche for herself as a successful solo artist and has been working hard on her fashion line, L.A.M.B.
Although the band have performed on a number of TV shows since reforming, their big comeback gig will be at the MTV EMAs in Germany on November 11.




London calling: No Doubt were in London last week where they performed on ITV's This Morning




Reunited: Gwen and bandmate and former boyfriend Tony Kanal chat about being out of the spotlight for more than a decade
The band have been nominated for 'Best Pop' act at the award ceremony, which could be their first major award as a band for over a decade.
Currently on a major promo tour for their new album, the Don't Speak hitmakers were in London last week, before which they did the rounds in the US.
Gwen, who celebrated her birthday a couple of weeks ago, as well as her ten year anniversary with husband Gavin Rossdale, is making sure that she still has time to spend time with her two young children, Kingston and Zuma, who she was spotted out and about with on Saturday.




Family time: Despite her busy schedule, Gwen had time to send with he family this weekend


----------



## karo

Gwen Stefani knows a thing or two about falling in public - especially when it comes to her romantic past.
Bu the hit  singer-songwriter was in catching mode on Sunday, as she was  photographed at a pumpkin patch in Los Angeles with her sons Zuma and  Kingston, and husband Gavin Rossdale.
The  stylish entertainer stood close by four-year-old Zuma as he stood on a  bale of hay before launching himself Superman-style into his mother's  arms.
Her six-year-old Kingston, meanwhile, was suspended high the the sky in a bungee-style harness ride.
The 43-year-old Hollaback Girl singer  - who is also a successful fashion designer - looked incredible as  always in an elegant black blouse over camel-coloured wool trousers.
She  wore matching high-heeled ankle boots and accessorised her look with  animal print shades and simple silver bracelets on her wrist.
After playing with Zuma on the hay bales, she dressed the blonde four-year-old in vampire gear, slicking back his hair.
Stefani has had a busy year. In addition to raising her children, the singer's band No Doubt reformed after a decade-long hiatus, recently released their new album Push and Shove.
Since the band took a break, Gwen has carved out a niche for herself as a successful solo artist and has been working hard on her fashion line, L.A.M.B.
Although the band have performed on a number of TV shows since reforming, their  big comeback gig will be at the MTV EMAs in Germany on November 11.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tch-husband-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz2A8i2scXN 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Love the cateye sunglasses!


----------



## Swanky

more pics from JJ


----------



## Jayne1

So what did she do?  Besides the obvious (implants, gummy smile, teeth, nose, under eyes clean up and top lip)...


----------



## Swanky

her eyes are more open and awake - something happened to her forehead to open up her face like that IMO.

I think she's adorable - worked on or not.  But she's clearly had work, lol!


----------



## schadenfreude

She is looking more and more like Madonna every day... and not in a good way.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think she looks great.


----------



## knics33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> her eyes are more open and awake - something happened to her forehead to open up her face like that IMO.
> 
> *I think she's adorable - worked on or not. But she's clearly had work, lol*!


 
I agree! She should definitely not go any further with it, though. I just saw a commercial yesterday that she did for some L'Oreal hair dye and she defnitely had that plastic surgery look going on.


----------



## nillacobain

Jayne1 said:


> So what did she do? Besides the obvious (implants, gummy smile, teeth, nose, under eyes clean up and top lip)...


 
She has been bleaching (dying) her hair for years... I wonder how it still manages to look good, not fried?!


----------



## Love4MK

Coolest celebrity family ever!  Always been a big fan of both Gwen and Gavin!


----------



## bergafer3

I don't think she has implants or had her lips done, when she smiles big they get super small, my lips do the same thing. When I dont smile big they look Like i had injections compared to me smiling.


----------



## Swanky

Her lips aren't over done, but they're done IMO.
When she's not smiling they're in more proportion to size of bottom lip than they were earlier in her career.  I think she did them a really long time ago.
Here's a lot of earlier pics:



















I think she may have done a similar procedure to Nicole Kidman, not a typical pout filler:


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her lips aren't over done, but they're done IMO.
> When she's not smiling they're in more proportion to size of bottom lip than they were earlier in her career.  I think she did them a really long time ago.
> Here's a lot of earlier pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oystermag.com/sites/default/files/gwen-stefani-no-doubt-bindi-diva-style.jpg
> lifelounge.com.au/resources/IMGDETAIL/Gwen-main.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she may have done a similar procedure to Nicole Kidman, not a typical pout filler:
> 
> media.monstersandcritics.com/articles/1312077/article_images/headline_1180706862.jpg


In the last photo you can see where her real lips are and where the lipliner/lipstick is above.


----------



## Swanky

I'm looking more under the lip  like Nicole Kidman.


----------



## karo

*Gwen Stefani is best UN-dressed at Vogue event as she flashes bra...  and leaves Victoria Beckham and Jennifer Aniston in the shade*

It's arguably one of the most prestigious fashion events held in Los Angeles.
So  if there was ever a day to dress to impress, Thursday afternoon at the  Chateau Marmont was it... as the great and good gathered there for the  annual Vogue CFDA Fashion Fund Event. 

So it's ironic that the most stylish  attendee actually undressed to impress; in a gorgeous tuxedo suit with  just a see-through bra showing blatantly (and gloriously) underneath it.  

Step forward the  incomparable Gwen Stefani, 43, who wasn't the only star to wear a suit,  but was definitely the one who owned it.
Keeping  it simple, the blonde beauty styled her hair like Rita Hayworth,  slicked her trademark red lipstick across that pout and added a chunky  diamante choker.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ham-Jennifer-Aniston-shade.html#ixzz2APmB5mdS 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## knasarae

Love her!


----------



## bisousx

She has one of the best lip jobs in Hollywood.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Whether she's has work done or not,  I love her.  Trying to go to one of the No Doubt shows in late November in CA.


----------



## robotindisguise

Love seeing my 2 fave ladies together though!  (gwen and katy) 

Never quite realised how small Gwen is though, she looks tiny next to Katy!


----------



## loves

Work or no work done (btw why are we so hung up on natural beauty? There is no such thing!)
 she looks fabulous for her age. Not overdone!


----------



## karo

*What a transformation! Gwen Stefani looks the perfect lady in sophisticated cream coat after frenzied No Doubt gig in Paris*

Less than 24 hours before Gwen  Stefani was the epitome of bad girl rock chick as she stormed the stage  in Paris with her band No Doubt.
But the morning after she looked as elegant as a First Lady as she left the French capital. 

The  singer was spotted at the airport with her son Zuma on Wednesday and  she couldn't have looked more different to the Doc Marten and crop top  wearing performer from the night before. 

No  Doubt are in France promoting their new music and the platinum-haired  beauty looked like she has barely aged a day since the band broke into  the music scene in the Nineties. 

Gwen was with four-year-old Zuma as  they went through security and she is pictured removing her smart  cream-coloured overcoat to reveal her enviably toned arms in a tight  black vest. 

The  43-year-old wore her blonde locks loose, the trademark scarlet lipstick  was firmly in place and she finished the look off with an animal print  scarf and black boots. 

Little Zuma with his blonde hair all tousled was dressed for travelling comfort in a khaki camouflage jumper. 
Mother-of-two Gwen waited patiently  in line like everybody else and didn't seem to demand the star treatment  that many other A-list celebrities do at airports. 

Other travellers didn't seem fazed at the famous face in their midst either. 

The night before Gwen had the Parisian crowd whipped  into a frenzy as she danced and sang onstage with her Ska punk band members  Tony Kanal, Adrian Young, Tom Dumont, Stephen Bradley and Gabrial McNair.
 She revved up the audience as she belted out tunes in loose-fitting plaid pants and a midriff-baring velvet turtleneck top.
Gwen, who is married to Bush frontman Gavin Rossdale, also tucked her trousers in some knee-high Doc Marten boots and wore a leather cuff on her wrist.
Zuma, her youngest son, has been his mother's constant companion on the international press tour. 
​
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...renzied-No-Doubt-gig-Paris.html#ixzz2BejoSONa 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Gwen and JLo have the best abs in world! On another note, I didn't realize how much her son looks like her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i love the contrast of her dark eyes and platinum hair! she looks fantastic! 
i also really like her style. she wears it well._


----------



## bergafer3

She looks younger than katy perry to me


----------



## scarlet555

I can't believe she's te same age as jennifer Anniston.  Jen seems so much older than her...


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks fantastic, IMO..


----------



## knics33

Her body is amazing!


----------



## karo

She sure looks great, but it's really hard to say that she looks so young as she always wears a very heavy make-up and there are not many closeups of her face. She's gorgeous though.


----------



## bergafer3

^ usually heavy makeup ages women.


----------



## Swanky

Oh I think they seem more the same age.


----------



## Artica

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> more pics from JJ
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/stefani-patch/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-pumpkin-patch-with-the-kids-04.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/stefani-patch/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-pumpkin-patch-with-the-kids-01.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/stefani-patch/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-pumpkin-patch-with-the-kids-02.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/stefani-patch/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-pumpkin-patch-with-the-kids-03.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/stefani-patch/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-pumpkin-patch-with-the-kids-05.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/stefani-patch/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-pumpkin-patch-with-the-kids-19.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/stefani-patch/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-pumpkin-patch-with-the-kids-17.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/stefani-patch/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-pumpkin-patch-with-the-kids-23.jpg



Love this look. I want her entire outfit, her pooch and her gorgeous husband.


----------



## justkell

It's sucha shame she can't move her face anymore. I always thought Gwen would be too "cool" to go the botox route. I thought she'd be more into aging gracefully.


----------



## Swanky

I dig her, but very little about her is authentic/natural.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Gwen looks awesome. She's gorgeous


----------



## Purse Freak 323

I saw No Doubt in concert last night. The show was amazing! They sounded great. Gwen look really good and is really friendly. I will try to post a couple of pics I took later today.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Pics from the show last night


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I dig her, but very little about her is authentic/natural.



I feel the same way about her!


----------



## robotindisguise

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Pics from the show last night



Awesome! The gibson shows look like mad fun. Bit annoyed they're going down the same path with the matchy outfits again.


----------



## knics33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I dig her, but very little about her is authentic/natural.



I agree.


----------



## karo

'I stopped working out': Gwen Stefani reveals she is no longer a fitness fanatic as she shows off her amazing shape in stylish mag shoot
She has been showing off her rock hard abs while promoting No Doubt's sixth studio album.

But fans of Gwen Stefani may be surprised to learn that she has given up working out at the, at least not as religiously as she used to.

In an interview with Marie Claire magazine the 43-year-old singer shows off her amazing age-defying shape in a stylish photoshoot while making the revelations in the accompanying interview.
 She says: 'This past year, I kind of stopped working out. I think my body just needed a break. And so I did that and focused more on feeling good as opposed to beating myself up.

Gwen was speaking about how she juggles being part of No Doubt along with the stresses and strains of being married and having children.

Whens he was recording Push And Shove with her band she was juggling a hectic home life and something had to give, the gym, something she felt she 'had to do' had to go.
She explains: I would be up all night because my second baby didnt sleep, and he had a lot of ear infections. Then Id wake up in the morning and do my workout, which I always felt I had to do, and then meetings for my three clothing lines, and then hang out with my kids, take them to preschool  da, da, da.'

'At four oclock, Id be like, All right, Im out of here. Im going to go to the studio and try to write a record. Id sit on the couch [with my band mates] and be like, Lets do this now, because Im missing time with the kids. I could be having dinner with them and putting them to bed. It was really hard.

Gwen, who last year admitted she was addicted to working out five times a week, might claim to have given up the gym but you definitely wouldn't know judging from her amazing shape.
The musician cuts a stylish and extremely trim and toned figure in the accompanying photo shoot to the magazine.

Gwen also speaks out about her marriage to rocker Gavin Rossdale, whom she wed in September 2002.

Speaking about their decade together as man and wife she describes it as 'a miracle' and says it is her 'biggest accomplishment' to date.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-shape-stylish-mag-shoot.html#ixzz2ENICO26d
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## simona7

Love her style!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

She is beautiful. She can do no wrong in my eyes, lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the makeup on that shoot! Will have to replicate it!





karo said:


> 'I stopped working out': Gwen Stefani reveals she is no longer a fitness fanatic as she shows off her amazing shape in stylish mag shoot
> She has been showing off her rock hard abs while promoting No Doubt's sixth studio album.
> 
> But fans of Gwen Stefani may be surprised to learn that she has given up working out at the, at least not as religiously as she used to.
> 
> In an interview with Marie Claire magazine the 43-year-old singer shows off her amazing age-defying shape in a stylish photoshoot while making the revelations in the accompanying interview.
> She says: 'This past year, I kind of stopped working out. I think my body just needed a break. And so I did that and focused more on feeling good as opposed to beating myself up.
> 
> Gwen was speaking about how she juggles being part of No Doubt along with the stresses and strains of being married and having children.
> 
> Whens he was recording Push And Shove with her band she was juggling a hectic home life and something had to give, the gym, something she felt she 'had to do' had to go.
> She explains: I would be up all night because my second baby didnt sleep, and he had a lot of ear infections. Then Id wake up in the morning and do my workout, which I always felt I had to do, and then meetings for my three clothing lines, and then hang out with my kids, take them to preschool  da, da, da.'
> 
> 'At four oclock, Id be like, All right, Im out of here. Im going to go to the studio and try to write a record. Id sit on the couch [with my band mates] and be like, Lets do this now, because Im missing time with the kids. I could be having dinner with them and putting them to bed. It was really hard.
> 
> Gwen, who last year admitted she was addicted to working out five times a week, might claim to have given up the gym but you definitely wouldn't know judging from her amazing shape.
> The musician cuts a stylish and extremely trim and toned figure in the accompanying photo shoot to the magazine.
> 
> Gwen also speaks out about her marriage to rocker Gavin Rossdale, whom she wed in September 2002.
> 
> Speaking about their decade together as man and wife she describes it as 'a miracle' and says it is her 'biggest accomplishment' to date.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-shape-stylish-mag-shoot.html#ixzz2ENICO26d
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

Making beautiful music together! Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale give surprise duet performance at Christmas concert

They usually keep their music careers separate and the last time they collaborated was when No Doubt went on tour opening for Bush in mid-1995.

During that time Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale met and subsequently fell in love.

So it was a special moment when the married couple took to the stage together 17 years later on Saturday night.
Gwen and Gavin put on an affectionate display as they did a duet in a surprise performance for the KROQ's 2012 Almost Acoustic Christmas in Universal City, California.

The couple performed Bush's hit song Glycerine, thrilling concertgoers in the process.

The romantic duo even ended the song with a kiss on the lips as the crowd roared.
During their energetic turn on the stage, both Gwen, 43, and Gavin, 47, sang the song whilst the British rocker strummed on his guitar.

Gavin looked thrilled to be performing with his wife, excitedly jumping up and down as he jammed away.

Gwen as always looked fabulous in her stage outfit - displaying her toned tummy in a see-through top worn with a black bra underneath.
She paired the blouse with some tartan trousers and and Christian Louboutin heels.

Meanwhile, Gavin showed off his impressive muscular biceps in a cut-off tank top teamed with black  trousers and some trainers.

Audience members say the crowd went wild when Gwen stepped out onstage to perform with her husband.
The place went crazy,' an audience member told People. 'They shared a quick kiss after the performance and Gwen exited the stage while Gavin and his band stayed to finish their set.'

According to source, Gwen and Gavin thought it would be fun to surprise their fans.  

'Bush was playing tonight, Gwen's in town, and they haven't done it in at least a decade,' a source told People. 'They thought it would be fun.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...formance-Christmas-concert.html#ixzz2Ef6WkY3f
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## PinkTruffle

I love Gwen & Gavin together, they look great.


----------



## loveable

I love them! Wish I'd been there to see them sing!


----------



## knics33

^That's really cool! I like them together. I saw Bush a couple years back on Halloween and they were _awesome_.


----------



## Sternchen

Gwen is beautiful


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Oh, wow. I think my head may have exploded if I'd seen that in person. Seen Bush and No Doubt several times and both are amazing live. Gwen really gives it her all every night. We were in the pit for one show, got there about 6 hours early to be in the front row. This was around 10 years ago, during rock steady tour. She was insane, jumping, running around and singing for 2 hours straight.


----------



## simona7

Oh wow! That must have been so cool to see them together! How cute...


----------



## Swanky

JJ

Gwen Stefani Covers 'Vogue' January 2013











Gwen Stefani sparkles on the cover of Vogue magazine&#8217;s January 2013 issue, on newsstands December 25.

Here&#8217;s what the 43-year-old No Doubt rocker had to share with the mag:

On her hectic lifestyle: &#8220;I did my first solo record and went on tour while I was pregnant. I would want to throw up during certain songs. Certain outfits would make me sick. It was torture. I toured until I was four and a half months pregnant, showing. I came home and had Kingston, and when he was eight months old, I went back on the road. I nursed him for fourteen months, so I would literally do my hair and makeup, go back to the bus, nurse him, put him down, and walk out onstage. And I did that for 100 shows.&#8221;

On Push & Shove: &#8220;I think a lot of what I was going through on the rec*ord was wanting to be who I&#8217;ve always been, but now I&#8217;m somebody different. I am a mother. And if you don&#8217;t do it right, there are serious consequences. That&#8217;s what this whole record was: trying to balance it, trying to be my creative self but also be the new me. I felt so guilty. I am letting everyone down in the studio right now; I&#8217;m letting down my kids; I&#8217;m letting down myself. Because time was so precious. So I didn&#8217;t know what the album&#8217;s tone would end up being in that kind of state, but it&#8217;s really upbeat considering.&#8221;

On being a member of No Doubt: &#8220;We know that we all play a role. But there was a time when it was confusing. It was messy. The breakup, the new relationship, everyone recognizing me. All of that stuff feels like it&#8217;s so far away now; it&#8217;s just us as friends, so grateful to be doing what we&#8217;re doing still.&#8221;

For more from Gwen, visit Vogue.com!


----------



## Livia1

What on earth did they do to her head? ush:


----------



## jamidee

she's just fab. I'd wear 90% of that...


----------



## Swanky

Yea, that would make an amazing Christmas party outfit!


----------



## cfca22

I love her style


----------



## Swanky

These 2 sure have been out together a lot lately!

JJ
Gwen Stefani walks hand in hand with her rocker husband Gavin Rossdale while they do some Christmas shopping together on Tuesday (December 18) in Studio City, Calif.

Earlier in the day, the 43-year-old singer&#8217;s band No Doubt tweeted, &#8220;JUST ANNOUNCED: @NoDoubt will perform a mini concert on @JimmyKimmelLive on Tuesday, January 8, 2013 @ 11:35/10:35c on @ABC!.&#8221; We&#8217;re so excited!

The day before, Gwen and Gavin were spotted grabbing a cup of coffee together at a local Starbucks.


----------



## knasarae

Love Gwen.  That cover is hot!



Livia1 said:


> What on earth did they do to her head? ush:



Lol, it's the hat she's wearing making her head look funny.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like them together.


----------



## karo

> Back to work! Dressed down Gwen Stefani joins Gavin Rossdale at the office after family vacation
> Their spent Christmas and New Year's catching up with friends and family in Gavin Rossdale's native UK.
> 
> But on Monday Gavin Rossdale and Gwen Stefani were strictly business as they got back to work in Los Angeles.
> 
> The husband and wife duo  who have sons Kingston, six, and Zuma, four, together  were spotted visiting an office together for a meeting.
> Clearly rested from their Christmas and New Year trip, the pair seemed in good spirits as they got back to work duties.
> At one point Gwen, 43, went out to get two Starbucks hot beverages while Gavin, 47, chatted on the phone, smiling and throwing up a peace sign.
> 
> Style icon Gwen wore grey checked trousers which matched her sunglasses frames, with a black top and blazer.
> She teamed it with a polka dot scarf, red boots and a peppermint colour Chanel bag.
> 
> Gavin was more casual in a pair of dark blue jeans, a black cardigan and beanie hat.
> 
> The couple later left the office appearing to be in a good mood as they shared some laughs, walking back to the car.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ated-pick-spend-day-office.html#ixzz2HPUPDnBk
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## labelwhore04

I still can't get over how she's 43. She looks soooo much younger.


----------



## Artica

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> These 2 sure have been out together a lot lately!
> 
> JJ
> Gwen Stefani walks hand in hand with her rocker husband Gavin Rossdale while they do some Christmas shopping together on Tuesday (December 18) in Studio City, Calif.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the 43-year-old singers band No Doubt tweeted, JUST ANNOUNCED: @NoDoubt will perform a mini concert on @JimmyKimmelLive on Tuesday, January 8, 2013 @ 11:35/10:35c on @ABC!. Were so excited!
> 
> The day before, Gwen and Gavin were spotted grabbing a cup of coffee together at a local Starbucks.
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/stefani-holiday/gwen-stefani-&-gavin-rossdale-holiday-shopping-couple-01.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/stefani-holiday/gwen-stefani-&-gavin-rossdale-holiday-shopping-couple-02.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/stefani-holiday/gwen-stefani-&-gavin-rossdale-holiday-shopping-couple-03.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/stefani-holiday/gwen-stefani-&-gavin-rossdale-holiday-shopping-couple-04.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/stefani-holiday/gwen-stefani-&-gavin-rossdale-holiday-shopping-couple-07.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/stefani-holiday/gwen-stefani-&-gavin-rossdale-holiday-shopping-couple-08.jpg



They make such an amazing couple. I need me a Gavin Rossdale lookalike too. I've been living in London for nearly a decade and Tall Dark and Handsome Brits are hard to find!! 

Love her outfit in these pics. I want to know how she can still have hair left on her skull. She must be dying it for at least 20+ years.


----------



## Artica

karo said:


> 'I stopped working out': Gwen Stefani reveals she is no longer a fitness fanatic as she shows off her amazing shape in stylish mag shoot
> She has been showing off her rock hard abs while promoting No Doubt's sixth studio album.
> 
> But fans of Gwen Stefani may be surprised to learn that she has given up working out at the, at least not as religiously as she used to.
> 
> In an interview with Marie Claire magazine the 43-year-old singer shows off her amazing age-defying shape in a stylish photoshoot while making the revelations in the accompanying interview.
> She says: 'This past year, I kind of stopped working out. I think my body just needed a break. And so I did that and focused more on feeling good as opposed to beating myself up.
> 
> Gwen was speaking about how she juggles being part of No Doubt along with the stresses and strains of being married and having children.
> 
> Whens he was recording Push And Shove with her band she was juggling a hectic home life and something had to give, the gym, something she felt she 'had to do' had to go.
> She explains: I would be up all night because my second baby didnt sleep, and he had a lot of ear infections. Then Id wake up in the morning and do my workout, which I always felt I had to do, and then meetings for my three clothing lines, and then hang out with my kids, take them to preschool  da, da, da.'
> 
> 'At four oclock, Id be like, All right, Im out of here. Im going to go to the studio and try to write a record. Id sit on the couch [with my band mates] and be like, Lets do this now, because Im missing time with the kids. I could be having dinner with them and putting them to bed. It was really hard.
> 
> Gwen, who last year admitted she was addicted to working out five times a week, might claim to have given up the gym but you definitely wouldn't know judging from her amazing shape.
> The musician cuts a stylish and extremely trim and toned figure in the accompanying photo shoot to the magazine.
> 
> Gwen also speaks out about her marriage to rocker Gavin Rossdale, whom she wed in September 2002.
> 
> Speaking about their decade together as man and wife she describes it as 'a miracle' and says it is her 'biggest accomplishment' to date.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-shape-stylish-mag-shoot.html#ixzz2ENICO26d
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Love those Aztec leggings. Can anyone ID these? 
Monki used to sell a similar pair ages years ago.


----------



## cocosapphire

Snow fun with her two boys, February 2013


----------



## cocosapphire

Heading back home after snow trip, February 2013


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 31)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both her kiddos look just like her! She looks pretty..


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm such a fangirl of hers..


----------



## knics33

Such a good looking family! Love Gwen.


----------



## Janie81

Such a rocker-chic, cool-looking family!


----------



## Sasha2012

With Zuma in Beverly Hills (April 24)


----------



## knasarae

LMAO!!! Zuma's outfit though.... :lolots:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^He def dressed himself hahahaha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gwen looks cute. I like her pants.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> LMAO!!! Zuma's outfit though.... :lolots:


 


~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^He def dressed himself hahahaha


 Hahahaha, was thinking the same thing! Kids are too funny.


----------



## Sasha2012

Arriving at a recording studio in Hollywood (May 2)


----------



## AEGIS

i've always found her so beautiful
adolescent crush on No Doubt, has no doubt played a role in that
glad to hear she's not being so hard on herself--she always candidly spoke about always being on a diet


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Met Gala


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like, particularly the top.


----------



## karo

Not a bad outift but the top of the white skirt looks weird.


----------



## summer2815

I love this!  She pulls it off.


----------



## knics33

karo said:


> Not a bad outift but the top of the white skirt looks weird.


 
I agree... the skirt looks unfinished.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not impressed. I expected more.


----------



## Ladybug09

NO to this look.


----------



## cocosapphire

*More from Met Gala at the Metropolitan Museum of Art, NYC, May 6, 2013*


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani takes her sons Zuma and Kingston for shopping in Los Angeles (May 8)


----------



## Ladybug09

That oldest one looks too adorable, like Gavin...the youngest...Like Gwen, Pre surgery.


----------



## Artica

I've loved Gwen's sense of fashion since I was a teen, but that dress she wore at the MET was fugly.
I also don't understand why she keeps on dying her son's hair blond. Surely, peroxide can't be healthy for a child.


----------



## Sasha2012

With Zuma in  Los Angeles (May 10)


----------



## Singra

Artica said:


> I've loved Gwen's sense of fashion since I was a teen, but that dress she wore at the MET was fugly.
> *I also don't understand why she keeps on dying her son's hair blond. Surely, peroxide can't be healthy for a child.*



Definitely! and how do they get the kid to sit still while they do it?


----------



## karo

I kno she's a rockstar etc but her casual style is questionable to me lately... And I used to love the way she dressed.


----------



## Sasha2012

Chuck E Cheese in Los Angeles (May 11)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love those pants.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her style and her family.


----------



## shilly

Singra said:


> Definitely! and how do they get the kid to sit still while they do it?


 
ok
I don't want to sound ignorant but how do you know she is dying the kids hair?  One has darker roots showing but the other one has hair almost as white as hers


----------



## karo

shilly said:


> ok
> I don't want to sound ignorant but how do you know she is dying the kids hair?  One has darker roots showing but the other one has hair almost as white as hers



She's been doing it for a long time and it's not only blond but other colors too. He had dark hair from the beginning.


----------



## cakegirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love those pants.



They are from Zara!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...m-S2013/358005/1217511/ORIENTAL+PALAZZO+PANTS


----------



## ByeKitty

shilly said:


> ok
> I don't want to sound ignorant but how do you know she is dying the kids hair?  One has darker roots showing but the other one has hair almost as white as hers



I don't think she dyes the younger one's hair... The older one though, he has naturally dark hair and eyes just like her, and she's been bleaching it since he was a toddler. I don't understand that at all...


----------



## Sasha2012

Marina Del Rey, California (May 18)


----------



## Junkenpo

I love that white shawl, can anyone ID it?


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Gwen Stefani steps out of her car to drop off her adorable son Zuma at school on Wednesday (May 22) in Studio City, Calif.

The day before, the 43-year-old No Doubt rocker stepped out in style as she was spotted at the school again, picking up Zuma, 4.

Gwen was recently voted the coolest mom in music in a survey conducted by iHeartRadio  she beat out Sheryl Crow, Beyonce, Shakira, Christina Aguilera, and others for the top spot.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

Los Angeles (May 25)


----------



## Sasha2012

Noah's Ark exhibit in Los Angeles (May 24)


----------



## Ladybug09

So, do you think the youngest loves Spider Man?? LOL!


----------



## AEGIS

the orange bag is cool


----------



## LizzielovesCL

She is soo cool!


----------



## labelwhore04

I swear she doesn't age.


----------



## jun3machina

is the orange bag LAMB?


----------



## robotindisguise

^^ I hope so cos the brand is dead atm!!


----------



## Sasha2012

jun3machina said:


> is the orange bag LAMB?



The handbag is Alexander McQueen Heroine.


----------



## Sasha2012

Los Angeles (May 27)


----------



## Love4MK

Thanks for the butt shot, Gavin!    Coolest Hollywood family EVER!


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen dropping Zuma off to school in Los Angeles and Gavin picking him up. (May 29)


----------



## knasarae

Gavin honey, yassssss


----------



## Sasha2012

Los Angeles (May 30)


----------



## MarneeB

Gavin is quite yummy!


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

Gwen Stefani, her husband Gavin, and their boys Kingston and Zuma out at the Glen Center in Bel Air, California on June 1, 2013.


----------



## bisousx

Her sons are super handsome boys. She has great skin.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Elizabeth Glaser Pediatric AIDS Foundation's 24th Annual "A Time For Heroes" at Century Park on June 2, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## robotindisguise

Richard. omg. lol

I'm always shocked that he's still going.


----------



## Sasha2012

Birthday party in Sherman Oaks, California. (June 2)


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Gwen is so pretty!


----------



## Sasha2012

The premiere of A24's "The Bling Ring" at Directors Guild Of America on June 4, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> The premiere of A24's "The Bling Ring" at Directors Guild Of America on June 4, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.



I'm gonna have to fail the harem pants made out of garbage bags. Gavin looks gorgeous as usual.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the top. The pants are awful.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale take their boys Kingston and Zuma to Jessica Alba's daughter Honor's birthday party in Los Angeles. (June 8)


----------



## Belle49

No gift? lol


----------



## Sasha2012

I like the balzer she wore later in the day. It probably wasn't the best coice to dress Kingston in white jeans lol.


----------



## shilly

Sasha2012 said:


> I like the balzer she wore later in the day. It probably wasn't the best coice to dress Kingston in white jeans lol.


 
Who made this blazer?


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm sorry, no to the tutu on the boy.


----------



## babysweetums

shilly said:


> Who made this blazer?



http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/jacket-with-combination-lapel-c358002p1156022.html


----------



## shilly

babysweetums said:


> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/jacket-with-combination-lapel-c358002p1156022.html


 
oh
thank you so much
can't believe xs is already sold out


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Beverly Hills. (June 15)


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Shopping with Kingston in Sherman Oaks. (June 14)


----------



## Midge S

^^ Heh, all I can focus on is that she is using a pay phone!   Such an oddity in this day and age.


----------



## CobaltBlu

So retro!


----------



## Sasha2012

Midge S said:


> ^^ Heh, all I can focus on is that she is using a pay phone!   Such an oddity in this day and age.


Same  I haven't seen an actual working pay phone in years let alone someone using one. 

Los Angeles. (June 15)


----------



## Shoegal30

I'm in love with her heels.  Are they Celine?


----------



## Ladybug09

Midge S said:


> ^^ Heh, all I can focus on is that she is using a pay phone!   Such an oddity in this day and age.



I know right.lol


----------



## kiwishopper

She is the coolest chicest blonde rocker mum ever


----------



## Sasha2012

Shoegal30 said:


> I'm in love with her heels.  Are they Celine?



I thought so at first but they don't look like any I've seen. Maybe they're an upcoming shoe from her line.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The world premiere of Disney Pixar's 'Monsters University' at the El Capitan Theatre on June 17, 2013 in Hollywood, California.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

In Los Angeles the last few days,


----------



## Shoegal30

For her to be a bleach blonde, her hair looks really healthy and shiny. It doesn't have that straw look to it at all.


----------



## shilly

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> In Los Angeles the last few days,


 
Anyone knows who makes those watercolored jeans?  Where I can purchase them. I have been looking  for months for them

thanks in advance


----------



## ByeKitty

Shoegal30 said:


> For her to be a bleach blonde, her hair looks really healthy and shiny. It doesn't have that straw look to it at all.



I agree.. I wonder if she does a lot of keratin treatments!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

At Marshalls in Los Angeles. (June 25)


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> At Marshalls in Los Angeles. (June 25)



Glad to see she shops in normal places.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale unload their kids Kingston, 4, and Zuma, 4, from the car as they head into an ice cream shoppe on Wednesday (June 26) in Los Angeles.

The 43-year-old No Doubt rocker and her 47-year-old singer hubby brought along the family Pomeranian for the afternoon sweet treat!


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale unload their kids Kingston, 4, and Zuma, 4, from the car as they head into an ice cream shoppe on Wednesday (June 26) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 43-year-old No Doubt rocker and her 47-year-old singer hubby brought along the family Pomeranian for the afternoon sweet treat!



Is Gavin Rossdale really 47?? He looks amazing for his age. 
I spent several hours today going in and out of shops to find a pair of BF jeans like Gwen's. They look amazing on her.


----------



## ByeKitty

Artica said:


> Is Gavin Rossdale really 47?? He looks amazing for his age.
> I spent several hours today going in and out of shops to find a pair of BF jeans like Gwen's. They look amazing on her.



I have very similar ones from Zara


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great in these pics!


----------



## Artica

ByeKitty said:


> I have very similar ones from Zara



The ones that I nearly bought were from Zara, but not in my size. ullhair: Thanks for the tip. I'll continue my search in a large branch of Zara.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale unload their kids Kingston, 4, and Zuma, 4, from the car as they head into an ice cream shoppe on Wednesday (June 26) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 43-year-old No Doubt rocker and her 47-year-old singer hubby brought along the family Pomeranian for the afternoon sweet treat!



I hate that heavy collar and lead on that small dog.


----------



## shilly

Do you guys know where I can purchase this Paris France shirt?  Outside of Urban Outfitters please because their website is offline in Canada

many thanks


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Long Beach, CA. (June 29)


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Long Beach, CA. (June 29)



I'd kill for her abs. She looks amazing.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

No Doubt singer Gwen Stefani takes her son Kingston to the mall to do some shopping in Los Angeles, California on July 1, 2013.


----------



## Shoegal30

I am so sick over those shoes....


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Pasadena's Museum of History. (July 3)


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles. (July 4)


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Underwood Family Farms in Los Angeles, California. (July 6)


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love Gwen, but I do not find that last outfit attractive at all!


----------



## TaraP

She can make a potato sack look good.  She can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Beverly Hills. (July 12)


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Malibu. (July 13)


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Nobu restaurant in Malibu. (July 14)


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Los Angeles. (July 17)


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The Grove in Los Angeles, California. (July 19)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/22/gwen-stefani-family-filled-knotts-berry-farm/

Gwen Stefani sports an army inspired outfit while enjoying a fun day with her boys Kingston and Zuma at Knotts Berry Farm on Saturday (July 20) in Buena Park, Calif.

The 43-year-old No Doubt singer was also joined by her parents and sister-in-law Soraya Rossdale.

Gwen was seen snapping pics of Kingston, 7, and Zuma, 4, while they enjoyed riding the roller coasters and bumper cars.


----------



## GOALdigger

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Underwood Family Farms in Los Angeles, California. (July 6)



I always wanted to use an umbrella casually throught a very sunny, but I feel like people will think I'd be doing to much.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Gwen Stefani: Congrats to Tony Kanal & Pregnant Wife Erin!*

Gwen Stefani is blinded by the sun as she heads back to her car on Wednesday (July 24) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 43-year-old No Doubt singer showed her wild side with leopard print pants as she dropped her son Zuma, 4, off at school.

Congratulations to @TonyKanal & @erinreese13 who are expecting their second child later this year! the No Doubt Twitter page updated earlier this week, along with a baby bump picture. Check out the pic below!

Thank you everyone for the kind wishes! We feel so lucky  Tony, Erin & Coco Tony added on his Twitter the day after the news broke.

Tony and his wife Erin were married in 2010 and have one child together, two-year-old Coco.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

LAX (July 26)


----------



## twin-fun

Not feeling this get up.


----------



## nastasja

I know it's extensions, but I love the long hair on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

London. (July 28)


----------



## Artica

Am I the only one who finds it disturbing that those kids get papped on a daily basis, no matter what country they are in? I love seeing pics of Gwen and her outfits, but I don't need to see her kids grow up in front of the pap cameras. 

I wonder what effect those paps will have on these celeb kids, whose lives are documented on a daily basis by strange men with cameras.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I don't like the longer hair it looks fried


----------



## Nat

Her husband doesn't seem to be around much?


----------



## shilly

Her husband is usually with them 24/7 but he was on tour for the last month


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

London. (July 29)


----------



## labelwhore04

Does she ever age? She does not look 43 to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

London Zoo. (August 1)


----------



## MCF

I love that she takes an umbrella with her to protect her skin on sunny days.  I need to start doing that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Arriving in Nice, France. (August 3)


----------



## MCF

Kingston suddenly looks so grown up.  He looks a lot like his dad.


----------



## bisbee

I think she needs to have lowlights put into her hair.  It's exactly the color of her skin...she's a beautiful woman, but she needs contrast between her pale skin and her hair!


----------



## ByeKitty

bisbee said:


> I think she needs to have lowlights put into her hair.  It's exactly the color of her skin...she's a beautiful woman, but she needs contrast between her pale skin and her hair!



I agree... I don't really like her hair like this.. It looks better when it's a little shorter, too!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Isn't that outfit called a Canadian tuxedo?!


----------



## Sasha2012

lanasyogamama said:


> Isn't that outfit called a Canadian tuxedo?!



If they were seperate yes, but she's weraing a jumpsuit.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been mooching around museums and soaking up the sun in Cannes with her friends and family.

But all holidays must come to and end, and Gwen Stefani was seen returning to her London home on Saturday.

Still holding out hope for some summer sun, the 43-year-old singer was wearing a pair of cream-framed shades as she took her suitcases and holdalls out of the taxi. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...daying-family-South-France.html#ixzz2cHtgolsN


----------



## Sasha2012

She's spent the last few weeks jetting around Europe with her family, before returning home to London at the weekend.

But Gwen Stefani made sure that she soaked up as much sun as possible on the last day of her summer break, spotted lazing around on board a speedboat in a hot pink bikini in the South of France.

Joined by husband Gavin Rossdale and sons Kingston and Zuma, the singer spent her final day trying to catch some rays before taking a dip in the sea.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kini-suns-speedboat-family.html#ixzz2cTsZ3pQA


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-hold-hands-at-hugos/

Gwen Stefani and her husbandGavin Rossdale hold hands while heading to Hugos Restaurant for a lunch date on Tuesday afternoon (August 27) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 43-year-old No Doubt singer and the 47-year-old Bush frontman left the kids at home to have some romantic time together.

Happy b day tony k what and amazing life u have had so far  more to come! Gwen tweeted that day to her bandmate Tony Kanal, who was celebrating his 43rd birthday.

Also pictured inside: Gwen stepping out with her kids Kingston, 7, and Zuma, 5, on Thursday (August 27) at a museum in Los Angeles.

FYI: Gwen and Gavin are both wearing Quay Eyeware Australia sunglasses.


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-hold-hands-at-hugos/
> 
> Gwen Stefani and her husbandGavin Rossdale hold hands while heading to Hugos Restaurant for a lunch date on Tuesday afternoon (August 27) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 43-year-old No Doubt singer and the 47-year-old Bush frontman left the kids at home to have some romantic time together.
> 
> Happy b day tony k what and amazing life u have had so far  more to come! Gwen tweeted that day to her bandmate Tony Kanal, who was celebrating his 43rd birthday.
> 
> Also pictured inside: Gwen stepping out with her kids Kingston, 7, and Zuma, 5, on Thursday (August 27) at a museum in Los Angeles.
> 
> FYI: Gwen and Gavin are both wearing Quay Eyeware Australia sunglasses.



I've said it a million times before and I'll say it again: I love this woman's style. Even in fugly satin harem pants, she still looks great.


----------



## DC-Cutie

InTouch is "reporting" she is pregnant

In Touch can exclusively reveal that Gwen Stefani** and husband Gavin Rossdale** are expecting baby No. 3!

"[Gwen] is in the early stages, and she's having a hard time with morning sickness," an insider close to the 43-year-old reveals to In Touch. And despite an admittedly rocky 11-year marriage, the insider adds, "she and Gavin couldn't be happier."

But even through the couple's rough patch, Gwen never gave up on her relationship - "My biggest accomplishment is my marriage so far," she stated - and now they have another bundle of joy on the way. "She's just trying to focus on resting right now," says the source. "She wants to make sure that all is well with the baby."

For more on Gwen's baby news, pick up the new issue of In Touch Weekly, on newsstands tomorrow.


----------



## Shoegal30

DC-Cutie said:


> InTouch is "reporting" she is pregnant
> 
> In Touch can exclusively reveal that Gwen Stefani** and husband Gavin Rossdale** are expecting baby No. 3!
> 
> "[Gwen] is in the early stages, and she's having a hard time with morning sickness," an insider close to the 43-year-old reveals to In Touch. And despite an admittedly rocky 11-year marriage, the insider adds, "she and Gavin couldn't be happier."
> 
> But even through the couple's rough patch, Gwen never gave up on her relationship - "My biggest accomplishment is my marriage so far," she stated - and now they have another bundle of joy on the way. "She's just trying to focus on resting right now," says the source. "She wants to make sure that all is well with the baby."
> 
> For more on Gwen's baby news, pick up the new issue of In Touch Weekly, on newsstands tomorrow.


I really hope this is true...I love that she has two boys, but she needs a girl...*kneels to pray* Lord, please give Gwen a girl.....


----------



## nastasja

Oh man, I really hope she has a girl!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Shoegal30 said:


> I really hope this is true...I love that she has two boys, but she needs a girl...*kneels to pray* Lord, please give Gwen a girl.....



YES!! She seems like someone who would really enjoy having a daughter. And, similar to Rachel Zoe, maybe that'll make her stop playing dress-up with her boys... Bleaching Kingstons hair and polishing her boys' nails


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> YES!! She seems like someone who would really enjoy having a daughter. And, similar to Rachel Zoe, maybe that'll make her stop playing dress-up with her boys... Bleaching Kingstons hair and polishing her boys' nails


----------



## justonemore

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-hold-hands-at-hugos/
> 
> Gwen Stefani and her husbandGavin Rossdale hold hands while heading to Hugos Restaurant for a lunch date on Tuesday afternoon (August 27) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 43-year-old No Doubt singer and the 47-year-old Bush frontman left the kids at home to have some romantic time together.
> 
> Happy b day tony k what and amazing life u have had so far  more to come! Gwen tweeted that day to her bandmate Tony Kanal, who was celebrating his 43rd birthday.
> 
> Also pictured inside: Gwen stepping out with her kids Kingston, 7, and Zuma, 5, on Thursday (August 27) at a museum in Los Angeles.
> 
> FYI: Gwen and Gavin are both wearing Quay Eyeware Australia sunglasses.




Any ID on the camo bag?


----------



## Sarahs12

justonemore said:


> Any ID on the camo bag?



Michael Kors http://outfitidentifier.com/gwen-st...nis-black-sunglasses-and-brown-print-handbag/


----------



## Artica

DC-Cutie said:


> InTouch is "reporting" she is pregnant
> 
> In Touch can exclusively reveal that Gwen Stefani** and husband Gavin Rossdale** are expecting baby No. 3!
> 
> "[Gwen] is in the early stages, and she's having a hard time with morning sickness," an insider close to the 43-year-old reveals to In Touch. And despite an admittedly rocky 11-year marriage, the insider adds, "she and Gavin couldn't be happier."
> 
> But even through the couple's rough patch, Gwen never gave up on her relationship - "My biggest accomplishment is my marriage so far," she stated - and now they have another bundle of joy on the way. "She's just trying to focus on resting right now," says the source. "She wants to make sure that all is well with the baby."
> 
> For more on Gwen's baby news, pick up the new issue of In Touch Weekly, on newsstands tomorrow.



Excellent news! That explains the baggy tops she's been wearing. I hope it's a girl too.  Can you imagine the bag collection this child will inherit?


----------



## robotindisguise

DC-Cutie said:


> InTouch is "reporting" she is pregnant
> 
> In Touch can exclusively reveal that Gwen Stefani** and husband Gavin Rossdale** are expecting baby No. 3!
> 
> "[Gwen] is in the early stages, and she's having a hard time with morning sickness," an insider close to the 43-year-old reveals to In Touch. And despite an admittedly rocky 11-year marriage, the insider adds, "she and Gavin couldn't be happier."
> 
> But even through the couple's rough patch, Gwen never gave up on her relationship - "My biggest accomplishment is my marriage so far," she stated - and now they have another bundle of joy on the way. "She's just trying to focus on resting right now," says the source. "She wants to make sure that all is well with the baby."
> 
> For more on Gwen's baby news, pick up the new issue of In Touch Weekly, on newsstands tomorrow.



I hope it's a girl too, congrats to them if it's true.

But damn, I am never going to have the opportunity to see No Doubt live.... lol


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Gwen Stefani Conceals Baby Bump in Baggy Outfit as Pregnancy News Hits*
> Love, angel, music . . . and another baby! Us Weekly confirmed on Wednesday Sept. 4 that Gwen Stefani is pregnant with her third child -- and, hours before, the singer and designer, 43, stepped out in Los Angeles with a look that stylishly concealed up any pregnancy curves.
> 
> The No Doubt frontwoman chose a super-baggy ensemble running errands: A draped, off-the shoulder top that billowed past her waist, and khaki, harem-style drop-crotch pants. Wearing retro-frame sunglasses, with her blonde hair in dramatic waves, Stefani hasn't sacrificed high-heels just yet, and strutted along in strappy stiletto sandals.
> 
> The baby-to-be will join big brothers Kingston, 7, and Zuma, 5, Stefani's boys with husband of 11 years Gavin Rossdale. Bush rocker Rossdale, 47, also has a daughter, 24-year-old model Daisy Lowe, from a previous relationship.
> 
> This third pregnancy is " very new and they just found out," the insider told Us. "They're excited!"


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-body/news/gwen-stefani-post-201359#ixzz2e1rnwQkl 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been the subject of ever increasing rumours that she is pregnant with her third child. 
However Gwen Stefani has yet to officially confirm or deny the speculation.

And on Saturday in Los Angeles the No Doubt star kept fans guessing as she was spotted making a solo arrival at Nicole Richie and Joel Madden's son Sparrow's birthday party.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-Sparrows-birthday-party.html#ixzz2eGjZqj00


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani kept fans guessing about her reported pregnancy on Tuesday as she dropped her youngest son off at school in another loose-fitting outfit.

The 43-year-old blonde beauty wore an asymmetrical grey cable knit sweater that dropped well below her waist.

The singer teamed the attire with a pair of cuffed blue jeans and black and tan high heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ater-drops-son-Zuma-school.html#ixzz2ec3pfoTs


----------



## nastasja

Love her style.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/14/gwen-stefani-pregnancy-confirmed-by-eve/

Gwen Stefani rocks a trendy torn up tank top while dropping her son Zuma at school on Thursday (September 12) in Los Angeles.

The day before, the 43-year-old possibly pregnant rocker donned ripped jeans while doing some shopping at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills.

On the same day, Gwen and her husband Gavin Rossdale were spotted dropping off Zuma together at school.

Rapper Eve, who collaborated with Gwen on Let Me Blow Your Mind, recently confirmed her pregnancyduring an interview.


----------



## Sasha2012

With her distinctive patterned peplum style jumpsuit, distinctive red lipstick and strappy white heels, there was no mistaking Gwen Stefani as she made her way to a birthday party on Saturday.

The 43-year-old stepped out amid rumours she is expecting her third child. 
The No Doubt front woman looked stunning in the patterned outfit which she teamed with large black sunglasses and clutch bag. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ncy-rumours-continue-swirl.html#ixzz2eycVK0F5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Congrats to them..if its true.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gwen is so pretty, so happy for them!


----------



## Sasha2012

While mum's the word on whether or not she is in a 'family way,' it's business as usual for Gwen Stefani as she takes her son Zuma to school.

The 43-year-old rock star was spotted with her five-year-old little man in Los Angeles as she dropped him off on Monday morning.

Still silent on rampant pregnancy rumors, Stefani wore an eye-catching, loose fitting casual outfit, featuring a sexy black knit tank top with peek-a-boo sleeves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...utaway-black-leopard-print.html#ixzz2f7VYpZSz


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani has yet to confirm her rumoured pregnancy but her outfit was speaking volumes on Friday.

The No Doubt singer must have made her seven-year-old son Kingston feel proud as she dropped him off at school in Los Angeles' Van Nuys neighbourhood.

Gwen, 43, looked riveting in a 1950s-style hairdo and spike-heeled, red lace-up boots that inched up to her ankles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-boods-drops-son-Kingston.html#ixzz2fUtqX5bV


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for her eclectic fashion flair.

And despite rumours that she is pregnant with her third child, Gwen Stefani has certainly not let her high fashion standards slip.

On Saturday morning, the No Doubt frontwoman was spotted with husband Gavin Rossdale taking their sons to a soccer match.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-outing-sons-soccer-match.html#ixzz2fa651jtx


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was thinking, if Kingston were  a girl, dying her hair at tach a young age would be pretty controversial, like it's sending a message that the girl isn't good enough or special enough. Nobody seems bothered since Kingston is a boy, but if she has a girl it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Swanky

Very good point.


----------



## curlybee

Good point, but because it's Gwen  I don't think anyone would be bothered by it that's just her it's all for fun. It's lifestyle for them and it's clearly not all about appearances.

Now if Kim dyes North's hair or if Kourtney dyes Mason's or Penelope's hair it would be an issue because of how the public perceives them.


----------



## karo

One more pic
celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani is staying mum on recent rumours that she is pregnant with her third child.

But the 43-year-old singer was blooming nevertheless as she stepped out in Los Angels on Thursday wearing a pair of bold floral trousers.

Gwen mixed chic with sweet in a pair of stretch-to-fit pants that were patterned with both a blue-dotted print and big pink petals

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rousers-cat-eye-sunglasses.html#ixzz2g3v0wcH1


----------



## HavPlenty

God she's gorgeous! She is just fly. Always Glam.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks cool


----------



## Sasha2012

She is one of the world's most fashionable celebrities with a unique sense of style.

And despite being rumoured to be pregnant with her third child, Gwen Stefani certainly hasn't let her high fashion standards slip.

On Friday in Los Angeles, the 43-year-old showed off her distinctive and immaculate style on the school run.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dora-drops-son-Zuma-school.html#ixzz2g9vBQg4a


----------



## Staci_W

The white sweater looks like a dog had a hold of it


----------



## robotindisguise

It hasn't been officially announced yet, and OPI have been asking people to remove info. But Gwen has her own line with OPI coming out in January!!

http://www.everything2k.com/2013/09/gwen-stefani-by-opi-2014.html?m=1

Definitely want the Over & Over A Gwen pack, super cute.


----------



## nastasja

robotindisguise said:


> It hasn't been officially announced yet, and OPI have been asking people to remove info. But Gwen has her own line with OPI coming out in January!!
> 
> http://www.everything2k.com/2013/09/gwen-stefani-by-opi-2014.html?m=1
> 
> Definitely want the Over & Over A Gwen pack, super cute.


Looks fun!


----------



## lulu212121

Looks like a fun collection. I wish it would be released 12/1 instead of 1/01. I could use some of those for Holiday parties. Boo Hoo!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani covers up her growing baby bump as she takes her son Zuma, 5, to school on Tuesday (October 8) in Studio City, Calif.

On Sunday (October 6), the 43-year-old pregnant No Doubt singer wrapped her arm around her husband Gavin Rossdale while arriving at the Graumans Chinese Theatre with their sons Zuma and Kingston, 7, to catch a showing of Gravity.

Katy Perry recently shared her love for Gwen in a recent interview with The Telegraph.

Shes someone thats been a real important character in my life, someone I look up to, Katy expressed. I loved Gwen Stefani when I was a lot younger, when I discovered her in my teens. And I still love her now, I think she makes fantastic fashion choices. She has her own sense of style, shes a creator, she is chic while still being still kind of punk rock about all of it.

Gwen Stefani covers up her growing baby bump as she takes her son Zuma, 5, to school on Tuesday (October 8) in Studio City, Calif.

On Sunday (October 6), the 43-year-old pregnant No Doubt singer wrapped her arm around her husband Gavin Rossdale while arriving at the Graumans Chinese Theatre with their sons Zuma and Kingston, 7, to catch a showing of Gravity.

Katy Perry recently shared her love for Gwen in a recent interview with The Telegraph.

Shes someone thats been a real important character in my life, someone I look up to, Katy expressed. I loved Gwen Stefani when I was a lot younger, when I discovered her in my teens. And I still love her now, I think she makes fantastic fashion choices. She has her own sense of style, shes a creator, she is chic while still being still kind of punk rock about all of it.


----------



## karo

Expectant mama Gwen Stefani and husband Gavin Rossdale enjoyed some festive fun with their sons *Kingston*, 7, and *Zuma*, 5, in Lake Arrowhead, Calif. on Saturday (October 12). Sporting a tank showing off her growing baby bump, the _Spiderwebs_ singer, 44, kept it casual in an animal print sweater and ripped jeans.
celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## dr.pepper

She is still SO cool.


----------



## nastasja

I really hope she has a girl!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Staci_W said:


> The white sweater looks like a dog had a hold of it




 I like it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

killerlife said:


> I really hope she has a girl!




That would be nice


----------



## ChanelMommy

I swear she hasn't aged at all


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes rumoured to be pregnant with her third child. 

And Gwen Stefani added fuel to the fire during a trip to the pumpkin patch with her husband Gavin Rossdale in Lake Arrowhead, California on Sunday. 

Stefani and Rossdale were also accompanied by their sons Kingston, seven, and Zuma, five for the weekend getaway and while Gwen wore an oversized sweater, there was no hiding what looked like a large baby bump.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-family-fun-pumpkin-patch.html#ixzz2hf416WEb


----------



## Nathalya

I had no idea she's pregnant! She looks great


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/17/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-annenberg-center-gala-2013/

Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale hit the red carpet at the 2013 Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts Gala on Thursday (October 17) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 44-year-old pregnant rocker showed off a hint of her baby bump in her gorgeous shimmering dress at the event that night.

The new performing arts center consists of two buildings  a renovated Beverly Hills Post Office and a new 500-seat theater.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani usually favors a edgy rocker style. 

But on Wednesday, the 44-year-old No Doubt frontwoman appeared rather dainty in comparison to her signature rocker chic fashions.

Feeling ladylike, the platinum blonde star showed off her lean legs in a pair of zippered black leggings, ribbed grey sweater, and flowing snakeskin tunic, as she pampered herself at Planet Nails & Spa in West Hollywood, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...akeskin-tunic-grey-sweater.html#ixzz2i3oQgt00


----------



## Swanky

Whatever little procedures she gets done WORKS!  She's not aging at all, wish I knew her beauty regimen!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She is timeless. Love her!


----------



## lanasyogamama

swanky mama of three said:


> whatever little procedures she gets done works!  She's not aging at all, wish i knew her beauty regimen!




+1


----------



## tanya devi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Whatever little procedures she gets done WORKS!  She's not aging at all, wish I knew her beauty regimen!


Me too!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Playground bragging rights are always at stake for children at Halloween.

But Gwen Stefani's son Zuma will have plenty to boast about after dressing as a Power Ranger for a school party in Los Angeles on Saturday.

The five-year-old looked as proud as punch as he marched next to his rocker father Gavin Rossdale.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...amily-head-Halloween-party.html#ixzz2iDvljOsp


----------



## karo

Out in LA
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...outfit-quirky-sunglasses-running-errands.html


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know I'm the only one, but I really hate those IM sneakers.


----------



## Hessefan

lanasyogamama said:


> I know I'm the only one, but I really hate those IM sneakers.



Nope, not the only one...


----------



## saira1214

lanasyogamama said:


> I know I'm the only one, but I really hate those IM sneakers.





Hessefan said:


> Nope, not the only one...


I think they are horrid.


----------



## cakegirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Whatever little procedures she gets done WORKS!  She's not aging at all, wish I knew her beauty regimen!



Apparently she's not sharing her beauty secrets with Gavin either! He's starting to look rough.


----------



## Artica

cakegirl said:


> Apparently she's not sharing her beauty secrets with Gavin either! He's starting to look rough.



He doesn't use botox and galons of sunscreen like Gwen does. For an Englishman he looks pretty well preserved.


----------



## ellacoach

cakegirl said:


> Apparently she's not sharing her beauty secrets with Gavin either! He's starting to look rough.


 
I dunno...I think he's aged quite nicely! He's still pretty hot in my opinion!


----------



## Sasha2012

She indirectly confirmed her third pregnancy earlier this month with a well-placed hand on her belly at a charity gala. 

And Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale certainly look like they have something to get excited about.

The married couple couldn't hide their smiles as they stepped out arm-in-arm in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arm-husband-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz2jEZXjEUU


----------



## Sasha2012

The baby banter just seems to get louder with every outfit change.

Gwen Stefani was definitely aglow as she emerged on Saturday in a trailing yellow blouse that turned out to be very telling.

There could be No Doubt that the 44-year-old singer was sporting a rounded tummy beneath the tunic's cotton fabric that molded to her figure as she strolled across a car park in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-steps-sunny-yellow-tunic.html#ixzz2jZ1fg5Cr


----------



## mundodabolsa

I just love everything about her. she's perfection.


----------



## ChanelMommy

mundodabolsa said:


> I just love everything about her. she's perfection.


agree


----------



## toopoorforprada

I adore her 
What kind of bag is the snakeskin one?


----------



## sanmi

she's gorgeous..


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> The baby banter just seems to get louder with every outfit change.
> 
> Gwen Stefani was definitely aglow as she emerged on Saturday in a trailing yellow blouse that turned out to be very telling.
> 
> There could be No Doubt that the 44-year-old singer was sporting a rounded tummy beneath the tunic's cotton fabric that molded to her figure as she strolled across a car park in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-steps-sunny-yellow-tunic.html#ixzz2jZ1fg5Cr



I'm surprised to see some wear and tear signs on those Chelsea boots. This woman must own at least 800 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may not have commented on reports she is expecting her third child, but pregnancy certainly seems to be suiting Gwen Stefani.

The platinum-haired singer looked stunning in a pink and purple island-themed strapless maxi-length dress that clung to a noticeably protruding bump. as she stepped out in Los Angeles' Los Feliz area on Sunday.

The 44-year-old star carried a white flowered wreath in her hand that she held in front of her tummy as a further disguise.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-baby-bump-friends-party.html#ixzz2jdlwJXl7


----------



## lulu212121

Pink has always been such a great color for her, though she wears little of it!


----------



## theDuchess26

She looks so gorgeous, that really is a great color on her


----------



## MarieG

Aww she looks gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

toopoorforprada said:


> I adore her
> What kind of bag is the snakeskin one?





Louboutin maybe?


----------



## Sarahs12

toopoorforprada said:


> I adore her
> What kind of bag is the snakeskin one?



Maybe her own line?  The only line that I think has a red interior is Louboutin, but I don't think it's CL


----------



## Artica

She looks amazing in that dress.


----------



## Meghann

This dress really suits Gwen.


----------



## Sarahs12

Is the dress Alexander McQueen?  She looks amazing


----------



## robotindisguise

Oh wow, she looks amazing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks pretty in those recent photos..


----------



## toopoorforprada

AEGIS said:


> Louboutin maybe?



I thought about it becouse of the red interior but I can't find it, or I'm blind

Sarahs12: Maybe is lamb... I can't see it anywhere either


----------



## sanmi

Sasha2012 said:


> She may not have commented on reports she is expecting her third child, but pregnancy certainly seems to be suiting Gwen Stefani.
> 
> The platinum-haired singer looked stunning in a pink and purple island-themed strapless maxi-length dress that clung to a noticeably protruding bump. as she stepped out in Los Angeles' Los Feliz area on Sunday.
> 
> The 44-year-old star carried a white flowered wreath in her hand that she held in front of her tummy as a further disguise.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-baby-bump-friends-party.html#ixzz2jdlwJXl7



She looks lovely and sexy in that pink and Purple dress.. Sweet.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is yet to comment on reports that she is expecting her third child.

But Gwen Stefani's smile said it all as she proudly showed off her blossoming baby bump on Tuesday.

The 44-year-old dressed in skinny jeans and a fitted grey top as she dropped son Zuma off at school in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shows-baby-bump-school-run.html#ixzz2jpfR4bpB


----------



## HavPlenty

She is baaaaaaaaaad! Love her style. Gorgeous woman.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Pretty mama!


----------



## sanmi

Gwen Stefani hid her rumoured baby bump in a classy  fringed dress at the Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts  Inaugural Gala last night.
 The American singer beamed at the camera alongside her husband Gavin  Rossdale and seemed to have fun twirling on the red carpet. The teal  flapper-style piece was a Salvatore Ferragamo Resort 2012 dress and left  people curious as to whether she was hiding any changes to her figure  underneath.


----------



## sanmi

just wanna share this hot mama.. saw these photos somewhere in the web today..


----------



## chantal1922

My God Gwen doesn't age! She looks great!


----------



## sanmi

http://www.hollyscoop.com/videos/gwen-stefani-confirms-pregnancy-cute-photo

Gwen Stefani has finally confirmed that shes expecting her third child  with Gavin Rossdale and she did it by way of this cute little photo on  Rachel Zoes Instagram


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles. (November 6)


----------



## Belle49

He is so beautiful, sex with him must be like art LOL
She looks gorgeous as always


----------



## Ladybug09

Belle49 said:


> He is so beautiful, sex with him must be like art LOL
> She looks gorgeous as always



This made me lol!


----------



## sanmi

Belle49 said:


> He is so beautiful, sex with him must be like art LOL
> She looks gorgeous as always



Whoaaaaa lol.. 
They definitely looks good and comfortable with each other.


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Los Angeles. (November 6)



I hate seeing pregnant women wearing skyscraper heels. I'm terrified that they will fall and injure/lose the baby. I know one woman who suffered that fate. Another had a near miss.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/09/gwen-stefani-shows-off-growing-baby-bump-in-l-a/

Gwen Stefani is army chic as she steps out with her growing baby bump and heads to a local dry cleaners on Friday afternoon (November 8) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old No Doubt front woman seemed to be in great spirits, and kept hydrated with a pink water bottle.

According to Forbes, Jesse Tyler Ferguson just bought Gwens former Spanish Colonial home in Los Feliz!

Earlier in the week, Gwen and her hubby Gavin Rossdale were spotted dropping off their son Zuma, 5, at school in Studio City.


----------



## Sternchen

Belle49 said:


> He is so beautiful, sex with him must be like art LOL
> She looks gorgeous as always



hahahaha!!! This is hilarious


----------



## mundodabolsa

I kind of love that camo bag and I'm not usually a brown fan.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Stylish mama as always!


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani was spotted out in Los Angeles on Monday in an awesome skin-tight outfit that clearly showed her growing baby bump.

The 44-year-old obviously isn't letting her pregnancy cramp her sense of style.

The No Doubt lead singer rocked in tight, black leather skinny jeans and an unusual red, white, grey and blue-striped sleeveless waist coat that zipped up diagonally across her burgeoning bellies.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...town-edgy-leather-trousers.html#ixzz2kOJmSI7T


----------



## Lookin@bags

mundodabolsa said:


> I just love everything about her. she's perfection.



Yup she does no wrong in my book!


----------



## sanmi

Whoooa wow she still looks so good and her face is Glowing.


----------



## curlybee

Love Gwen.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/16/gwen-stefanis-old-home-purchased-by-jesse-tyler-ferguson/

Gwen Stefani is all smiles while she leaves an acupuncture clinic on Wednesday afternoon (November 13) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old pregnant singer recently sold her Spanish Colonial home in Los Feliz and it is being reported that Modern Familys Jesse Tyler Ferguson has purchased it for $4.55 million, according to Forbes.

The home features a long driveway, a spa-grade outdoor pool, and tons of privacy.


----------



## HavPlenty

Slay 'em Gwen!


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/16/gwen-stefanis-old-home-purchased-by-jesse-tyler-ferguson/
> 
> Gwen Stefani is all smiles while she leaves an acupuncture clinic on Wednesday afternoon (November 13) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 44-year-old pregnant singer recently sold her Spanish Colonial home in Los Feliz and it is being reported that Modern Familys Jesse Tyler Ferguson has purchased it for $4.55 million, according to Forbes.
> 
> The home features a long driveway, a spa-grade outdoor pool, and tons of privacy.



This outfit is AMAZING!! I love it.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/17/gwen-stefani-camouflages-baby-bump-at-kingston-game/

Gwen Stefani hides her baby bump with a camouflage jacket while arriving for a soccer game at a park on Saturday (November 16) in Van Nuys, Calif.

The 44-year-old No Doubt singer was joined by cute son Kingston, who was playing in the game.

The day before, Gwen was spotted grabbing lunch with friends at Hugos and dropping by Jesun Acupuncture in Sherman Oaks.

In case you didnt know, Gwens old Los Feliz home was recently purchased by Modern Familys Jesse Tyler Ferguson for $4.55 million.


----------



## Sternchen

This is the first set of pics where I could clearly see her bump 

Yay for her!


----------



## HavPlenty

She is so fly.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/20/gwen-stefani-opi-nail-polish-campaign-behind-the-scenes-pics/

Gwen Stefani holds hands with her hubby Gavin Rossdale as they head out for breakfast at Sweet Butter Kitchen on Tuesday (November 19) in Sherman Oaks, Calif.

The 44-year-old pregnant singer took to Twitter the day before to reveal some pics from her OPI nail polish campaign  shes the OPI girl 2014!

OPI sneak peek anyone?! gx Gwen tweeted that day as a teaser.

check it out  I get to be the OPI girl 2014!! @OPI_Products #overandoveragwen #signaturered Gwen tweeted, along with a behind the scenes pic of the campaign. another new one. @OPI_Products 2014 xo gx #sneakpeek #signaturered she added, along with another pic.

FYI: Gwen is wearing a Karma El Khalil T cuff.


----------



## Stephanie***

OMG! WOW! she looks amazing!


----------



## sanmi

She's looking great.


----------



## purseprincess32

Gwen always looks amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

def. here for her


----------



## Sasha2012

Expectant Gwen Stefani was aglow with radiance that not even that earth-toned outfit could diminish.

The No Doubt singer still managed to stand out among the autumnal scenery as she took in a romantic, hand-in-hand stroll with her husband Gavin Rossdale on Friday in Los Angeles.

Gwen, 44, showed off her growing bump in a safari-inspired outfit that had the added benefit of a designer scarf, black and ivory handbag and leopard-print sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-coffee-run-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz2lQHrGdiI


----------



## Sasha2012

There's no two ways about it - having Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale as parents looks positively awesome.

The famous couple treated their beloved boys Kingston and Zuma to a Saturday expedition that was both educational and fun, by letting them loose on a whole load of real life Thomas the Tank Engines at Hollywood's Travel Town Museum and Railroad.

The 44-year-old No Doubt frontwoman appeared blissfully nonplussed by the extra weight of the precious cargo she was carrying in her pregnant belly, concerned only with entertaining her gorgeous family.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nk-Engines-Railroad-Museum.html#ixzz2la0yuYQg


----------



## Ladybug09

Haha love the face and the socks...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/25/gwen-stefani-meets-frozen-characters-at-disneyland/

Gwen Stefani meets the characters Anna and Elsa from the new animated film Frozen during a visit to Disneyland on Monday (November 25) in Anaheim, Calif.

The day before, the 44-year-old pregnant rocker her husband and Gavin Rossdale held hands while attending a weekend wedding in Simi Valley.

Gwen showed off her growing baby bump in a short black dress while heading to the party.

The day before, Gwen and Gavin were spotted out and about with their sons Kingston and Zuma having a blast spending time together.


----------



## christymarie340

Gosh, I didntbrealize she was 44! She looks amazing!! Hope her pregnancy goes well.


----------



## Sternchen

She's such a beautiful woman. She certainly has an interesting sense of style - not what I would wear, but it certainly works for her! 

I wonder what she'll have this time.


----------



## robotindisguise

Tony from ND and his partner Erin just had another baby girl  Hoping Gwen is next


----------



## sanmi

One hot mama, still looking good. I feel Pregnancy suits her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/28/gwen-stefani-thanksgiving-parents-house/

Gwen Stefani covers up her baby bump as she makes her way into her parents house for a Thanksgiving feast on Thursday (November 28) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old pregnant entertainer was accompanied by husband Gavin Rossdale and their sons Kingston and Zuma.

Happy thanksgiving wow never though that arriving at my parents house would be so glamorous = weird gx Gwen tweeted, attaching a pic of paparazzi.

A few days ago, Gwen and her family visited Disneyland, where they met the characters Anna and Elsa from the animated film, Frozen, in theaters now!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Adorable family!


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks great!


----------



## wilding

Now, you must wear the cone of shame.
I do not like the cone of shame.

Looking good.


----------



## lanasyogamama

wilding said:


> Now, you must wear the cone of shame.
> I do not like the cone of shame.
> 
> Looking good.




Lol.  Love Dug.


----------



## Artica

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/28/gwen-stefani-thanksgiving-parents-house/
> 
> Gwen Stefani covers up her baby bump as she makes her way into her parents house for a Thanksgiving feast on Thursday (November 28) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 44-year-old pregnant entertainer was accompanied by husband Gavin Rossdale and their sons Kingston and Zuma.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving wow never though that arriving at my parents house would be so glamorous = weird gx Gwen tweeted, attaching a pic of paparazzi.
> 
> A few days ago, Gwen and her family visited Disneyland, where they met the characters Anna and Elsa from the animated film, Frozen, in theaters now!



She looks amazing. Forget Queen Bey, it's Queen G that I bow for.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Artica said:


> She looks amazing. Forget Queen Bey, it's Queen G that I bow for.


Me too! She looks great, love her hair.


----------



## AEGIS

cuuuuuuuuute look


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been one to dress down in jeans and a T-shirt.

And so pregnancy is the perfect excuse to hit the shops for Gwen Stefani - who is proving to be a master of maternity style.

The blonde dressed her growing bump in an elegant black dress for a day of retail therapy on Wednesday.

The 44-year-old looked to be in a carefree mood as she was spotted at Bloomingdales in Los Angeles, on Wednesday,

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-dress-day-retail-therapy.html#ixzz2masRRpMN


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow her belly is getting big!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow her belly is getting big!


 
celebrity twins???


----------



## nastasja

Love her hair and makeup in the last set of pics.  She looks great!


----------



## Sasha2012

With her own fashion line and lauded sense of style, it's no surprise that Gwen Stefani knows exactly how to dress while pregnant.

The 44-year-old singer stepped out in a chic black and white jacket, loose fitting trousers, and a black top as she lunched with No Doubt bandmate and ex-boyfriend Tony Kanal on Thursday.

The singer wore her long blonde hair straight and loose around her shoulders, patterned sunglasses, and a slick of crimson lipstick for her healthy meal at Crossroads Kitchen in West Hollywood, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...med-edgy-high-heeled-boots.html#ixzz2mfocGHBa


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## saira1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never been one to dress down in jeans and a T-shirt.
> 
> And so pregnancy is the perfect excuse to hit the shops for Gwen Stefani - who is proving to be a master of maternity style.
> 
> The blonde dressed her growing bump in an elegant black dress for a day of retail therapy on Wednesday.
> 
> The 44-year-old looked to be in a carefree mood as she was spotted at Bloomingdales in Los Angeles, on Wednesday,
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-dress-day-retail-therapy.html#ixzz2masRRpMN



Love those sunnies! Any ID?


----------



## robotindisguise

saira1214 said:


> Love those sunnies! Any ID?



Pretty sure they are from http://www.quayeyeware.com.au/

She wears them a lot


----------



## Sasha2012

I didn't know Gavin had a daughter and apparently he didn't either until 2004.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/09/gavin-rossdale-spends-time-with-daughter-daisy-lowe/

Gavin Rossdale goes for a stroll through Primrose Hill Park with his 24-year-old daughter Daisy Lowe on Monday morning (December 9) in London, England.

The 48-year-old singer had a brief relationship with Daisys mom Pearl Lowe and had been named as her godfather until a paternity test in 2004 revealed him as the biological father. He reportedly had cut off all contact with her and her mom, but then rekindled the relationship a few years ago.

In recent weeks, Daisy has been rumored to be in a relationship with Harry Styles, though he was spotted out and about with Kendall Jenner last week.


----------



## Nathalya

Lol I had no idea either


----------



## Sasha2012

Her husband might be thousands of miles away, but Gwen Stefani wasn't going to let that get in the way of her having a night off mommy duty.

The pregnant mother-of two was spotted leaving Madeos in Los Angeles on Monday night, linking arms with a female friend.

Gwen, 44, apparently enlisted the services of a sitter so she could spend some one-on-one time with her pal at the plush Italian restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-dinner-girly-night-out.html#ixzz2n8FODLnf


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I just love Gwen


----------



## nastasja

She looks SO good!


----------



## Sasha2012

Mother-of-two Gwen Stefani was been spotted out and about in Los Angeles on Wednesday looking stylish with her ever-growing baby bump. 

The 44-year-old star hasnt yet officially confirmed her pregnancy, or made comment on it, but her growing pregnancy body speaks for itself.  

Not one to let pregnancy get in the way of her style, Gwen wore high heeled boots and a smart double-breasted overcoat for her trip to the salon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ni-wears-high-heeled-boots.html#ixzz2nHQXXftF


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has yet to officially confirm her pregnancy.

But there was no denying that Gwen Stefani has a noticeable bump as she went Christmas shopping on Thursday.

The 44-year-old singer revealed her growing belly whilst shopping for toys in Studio City, California.

Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ps-camo-chic-ensemble-Christmas-shopping.html


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great!!


----------



## sabrunka

Does she ever look bad?? She seems to be the only celeb who has never gone 'bad' persay. There is not one thing wrong with this woman! Love her!


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani's due date could be right around the corner judging by that protruding pregnancy tummy.

Although she has yet to officially confirm her condition, the singer left No Doubt as she headed to the Baby2Baby Holiday Party in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Gwen, 44, couldn't hide that bump that was clad in a tightly fitting black camisole that was paired with sleek leathery black trousers and peep-to black buckled booties.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oat-attend-Baby2Baby-party.html#ixzz2nYbQdTHn


----------



## kcf68

Wow she is Stunning!  Her and Halle given a good example to older moms!  My Friend is 45 and having her first child naturally and someone had the nerve to say why is a Grandma having a baby!  Really? This came from a frumpy 30+ person mind you!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

2013 Baby2Baby Holiday Party presented by The Honest Company on Saturday afternoon (December 14) in Los Angeles.


----------



## Faima

kcf68 said:


> Wow she is Stunning!  Her and Halle given a good example to older moms!  My Friend is 45 and having her first child naturally and someone had the nerve to say why is a Grandma having a baby!  Really? This came from a frumpy 30+ person mind you!


I'm 40 and pregnant, and both Gwen and Halle are such an inspiration for me &#9829; I'm in love with Gwen's style!


----------



## Ladybug09

kcf68 said:


> Wow she is Stunning!  Her and Halle given a good example to older moms!  My Friend is 45 and having her first child naturally and someone had the nerve to say why is a Grandma having a baby!  Really? This came from a frumpy 30+ person mind you!



It doesn't matter the age of the person said it. They were just rude. Congrats to your friend. Besides men do it all the time


----------



## Sasha2012

Forget his trusty elves.  It seems Santa has instead enlisted a helping hand in the Stefani household this Christmas.

For Gwen went all out as she splurged on a packed trolley of gifts at the Toys R Us store in Van Nuys on Tuesday.

Making sure her sons Kingston, eight, and Zuma, five, receive all their Christmas wishes, the pregnant pop star filled her trolley with piles of exciting gifts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rolleyload-gifts-Toys-R-Us.html#ixzz2nnbYvoQD


----------



## Ladybug09

Lookin great again.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani is known for her rocker chic fashions, frequently wearing spunky prints and edgy ensembles.

But on Friday, the pregnant 44-year-old singer was all about that old Hollywood glamour as she headed to a meeting in Los Angeles, California.

Seeming to be inspired by cultural icons such as Marilyn Monroe, the No Doubt songstress styled her platinum blonde locks in retro waves and complemented them with a plush crimson pout.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-signature-edgy-style.html#ixzz2o5Cm8QM5


----------



## sanmi

Sasha2012 said:


> Forget his trusty elves.  It seems Santa has instead enlisted a helping hand in the Stefani household this Christmas.
> 
> For Gwen went all out as she splurged on a packed trolley of gifts at the Toys R Us store in Van Nuys on Tuesday.
> 
> Making sure her sons Kingston, eight, and Zuma, five, receive all their Christmas wishes, the pregnant pop star filled her trolley with piles of exciting gifts.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rolleyload-gifts-Toys-R-Us.html#ixzz2nnbYvoQD



i like that black jacket.. looks cool.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Gwen Stefani is known for her rocker chic fashions, frequently wearing spunky prints and edgy ensembles.
> 
> But on Friday, the pregnant 44-year-old singer was all about that old Hollywood glamour as she headed to a meeting in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> Seeming to be inspired by cultural icons such as Marilyn Monroe, the No Doubt songstress styled her platinum blonde locks in retro waves and complemented them with a plush crimson pout.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-signature-edgy-style.html#ixzz2o5Cm8QM5



That second pic looks like it could be an advert.


----------



## lanasyogamama

So glam!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/20/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-run-errands-before-holiday-week/

Gwen Stefani braves the rain as she walks into a business meeting on Thursday (December 19) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old pregnant No Doubt rocker was spotted earlier in the week heading to her acupuncture appointment to keep in top shape.

That same day, Gwens hubby Gavin was seen leaving his gym with a towel over his head. Earlier in the week, Gavin was seen walking the family Pomeranian in Studio City.

Looks like Gwen and Gavin had busy weeks before Christmas next week!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Pregnant singer Gwen Stefani takes her boys Kingston and Zuma to a play date at a friends house in Los Angeles, California on December 21, 2013.


----------



## Meghann

I  her signature red lipstick.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks mostly baby.

Funny pic of the kid.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute family..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/23/gwen-stefani-pre-christmas-check-up-with-kingston-zuma/

Gwen Stefani holds hands with her two sons Kingston and Zuma as they arrive at a medical center on Monday (December 23) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 44-year-old pregnant rocker got in a check up before the Christmas holiday, and brought along her seven-year-old son Kingston and five-year-old son Zuma. No word yet about the sex of Gwens current baby!

The day before, the entire family, including husband and dad Gavin Rossdale, went out for a Dim Sum brunch together.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani got into the Christmas spirit on Tuesday by taking her sons to a Los Angeles church in matching black-and-white outfits.

The 44-year-old singer looked typically stylish in her mid-thigh black-and-white dress and knee-high black boots.

Gwen had her signature platinum locks swept to the side and added a pop of colour with bright cherry red lipstick.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Zumas-outfits-head-church.html#ixzz2oSiE9X2s


----------



## ChanelMommy

She never ages, I swear!


----------



## Ladybug09

Looking good.


----------



## Stephanie***

she is such a beautiful woman!! omg!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'd love to know which lipsticks she has in her collection! She always has the most perfect shades of red!


----------



## Shoegal30

Pregnancy or not, I've NEVER seen her roots!  I hope her pregnancy has been going as easy and fabulous as she has been making it look!


----------



## bisbee

Shoegal30 said:


> Pregnancy or not, I've NEVER seen her roots! I hope her pregnancy has been going as easy and fabulous as she has been making it look!


 
She must have someone come to touch up her roots weekly - good for her!


----------



## Sasha2012

With her baby's arrival just around the corner, no one can blame Gwen Stefani for caving into her sweet tooth.

The heavily pregnant 44-year-old singer put her bump on proud display as she stepped out on Thursday to buy some treats at Caffe Dell'arte in Beverly Hills.

Gwen, who had her eldest boy, Kingston, along for the fun, was stylish as ever in an all-black ensemble that did little to camouflage her condition.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Beverly-Hills-son-Kingston.html#ixzz2oeDGzuAZ


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/28/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-acupuncture-clinic-with-kingston/

Gwen Stefani sports a cute pair of sunnies while arriving at an acupuncture clinic with her husband Gavin Rossdale on Friday (December 27) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old pregnant singer and the 48-year-old rocker were joined by their seven-year-old son Kingston and pet pooch Chewy.

The day before, Gwen and Kingston walked hand in hand while stepping out for a dentists appointment in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/31/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-wish-fans-a-happy-new-year/

Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale take their kids Kingston, 7, and Zuma, 5, for a ski lesson while on vacation on Tuesday (December 31) in Mammoth, Calif.

The 44-year-old pregnant No Doubt rockers son Zuma shared an adorable moment with his mom  at one point, he rested his hand on Gwens baby bump!

Happy new year guys thanks for all the #love gx Gwen tweeted that day, along with a selfie (pictured below).

HAPPY NEW YEAR PEOPLES X MAKE 2014 COUNT FRESH START FRESH OPPORTUNITIES LEAVE THE PAST BEHIND REARVIEW STYLE Gavin wrote on his Twitter account that same day.


----------



## sanmi

When is she due? Guessing it could be anytime now?


----------



## ChanelMommy

does anyone know if she is having boy/girl?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ChanelMommy said:


> She never ages, I swear!


 
She sure doesn't! She is a year older than me but seems so much younger.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani looked runway ready in sky-high stilettos on Tuesday as the pregnant rocker left a nail salon in West Hollywood, California.

The 44-year-old singer and fashion designer had her baby bump hidden under a leopard-print shawl and black sweater.

The mother of two rocked a pair of tight black leggings and strutted about in the open-toed, gladiator-style high heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stilettos-visit-nail-salon.html#ixzz2ppNhBmyc


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the look, but I want her to give up the sky high stilettos for safety.


----------



## Sasha2012

She opted to forgo her signature red pout, which only happens on rare occasions.

But amid her pregnancy, Gwen Stefani had no intention of leaving her heels at home on Tuesday.

Instead, the 44-year-old confidently strutted in sassy strappy stilettos as she left a business meeting in Carson, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tracksuit-struts-stilettos.html#ixzz2qUddM4IN


----------



## Sassys

I was hoping she would get a girl this time.



Gavin Rossdale and Gwen Stefani Expecting Third Son

Hey, baby: Gwen Stefani is having another boy!

The No Doubt frontwoman and her husband, musician Gavin Rossdale, are expecting their third son, Stefani announced Friday on Instagram.

I was ready to hand over the crown. but I guess I am still queen of the house. #itsaboy #surroundedbyboys she writes.

The couple  who have been married for 11 years and together for 16  are already parents to sons Kingston James McGregor, 7½, and Zuma Nesta Rock, 5.

Keep up with Gwen Stefani in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.
Despite being happy with her two boys, Stefani, 44, has hinted that she once hoped for a third child, although ultimately her dreams didnt unfold as planned  until now.

I really, really, really wanted one about two years ago. And it didnt really work out, she told Marie Claire in September 2012.

So  I feel good with what weve got. Everything works out how it should. You cant plan anything, right? You can try.

Bush singer Rossdale, 48, is also dad to Daisy Lowe, 24, his daughter from a previous relationship.

people.com


----------



## nastasja

Aw, man.


----------



## nillacobain

Ladybug09 said:


> I love the look, but I want her to give up the sky high stilettos for safety.



I don't know how these women do it! When I was pregnant I lived in flats and flip flops - didn't help I was heavy pregnant during the summer and my feet were HUGE (to the point that random people stopped saying how sorry they were for me! LOL). I guess I was a sloppy pregnant lady but really would not even _think_ of wearing my heels!


----------



## Shoegal30

Aww, I thought she was having a girl.  I'm happy that she's having a healthy pregnancy though.


----------



## TaraP

I think everyone, including her, was hoping she'd have a girl this time.... 

Still excited for her as her boys are handsome children.


----------



## Sassys

Get it girl


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I hope I look as fabulous as her when I get pregnant


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> Get it girl




Simply amazing


----------



## theDuchess26

She looks fantastic


----------



## curlybee

I thought I was in the Lohan thread and screamed No! lol.

Anyway... I love Gwen she can do no wrong.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great!


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks great, she's lucky literally just all belly.


----------



## Sternchen

DAMN! She looks amazing


----------



## KatharinaV

Shoegal30 said:


> Pregnancy or not, I've NEVER seen her roots!  I hope her pregnancy has been going as easy and fabulous as she has been making it look!





bisbee said:


> She must have someone come to touch up her roots weekly - good for her!



That's interesting! Where I am, women are strongly recommended not to use any sorts of hair colour nor touch up of roots while pregnant. It can be dangerous for the fetus apparently.

Actually I don't think I know any women personally who would dye their hair while pregnant


----------



## bisbee

KatharinaV said:


> That's interesting! Where I am, women are strongly recommended not to use any sorts of hair colour nor touch up of roots while pregnant. It can be dangerous for the fetus apparently.
> 
> Actually I don't think I know any women personally who would dye their hair while pregnant



I didn't have to think about it, since I didn't color my hair at all way back when I had my children.  But...it's not supposed to be an issue if you wait until the second trimester.


----------



## KatharinaV

bisbee said:


> I didn't have to think about it, since I didn't color my hair at all way back when I had my children.  But...it's not supposed to be an issue if you wait until the second trimester.



Yes, it's totally off topic so really sorry  

Here the national health agency sends out recommendations for the whole pregnancy due to the chemistry if the color gets in touch with the scalp. 

Back to topic  Gwen looks amazing!!


----------



## Swanky

She looks great!

Most moms I know continue to color through pregnancy, the recommendations change so often, but none of my docs ever had an issue w/ it.


----------



## cojordan

^^^ I did. 

Highlights don't touch the head anyways and the foil keeps them off the head. No Dr or hairdresser ever said don't do it. You know in this litigious society if it was a real risk they would be saying don't or I refuse to do it.  I think it falls in the category of hyper-ridiculous paranoia.


----------



## Coco Belle

She looks great. Personally I could never ever wear heels that height while pregnant though, phew! I can't even wear them while _not _pregnant. Lol.

There is no conclusive evidence as to what negative effects hair dye may have on fetuses or pregnant women. Some govts issue blanket recommendations against using dye because they don't want to take a chance.


----------



## KatharinaV

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks great!
> 
> Most moms I know continue to color through pregnancy, the recommendations change so often, but none of my docs ever had an issue w/ it.





cojordan said:


> ^^^ I did.
> 
> Highlights don't touch the head anyways and the foil keeps them off the head. No Dr or hairdresser ever said don't do it. You know in this litigious society if it was a real risk they would be saying don't or I refuse to do it.  I think it falls in the category of hyper-ridiculous paranoia.





Coco Belle said:


> She looks great. Personally I could never ever wear heels that height while pregnant though, phew! I can't even wear them while _not _pregnant. Lol.
> 
> There is no conclusive evidence as to what negative effects hair dye may have on fetuses or pregnant women. Some govts issue blanket recommendations against using dye because they don't want to take a chance.



It's nice to hear some experiences with this subject. I guess you can call Scandinavia a bit paranoid when it comes to health without insulting anybody 

Here the recommendations don't change and I know a lot of hairdressers that won't do it  that's why I was curious, cos I would hate to walk around with roots for so long! 

The heels on the otther hand! Those are amazing


----------



## karo

She looks fab!


----------



## Sasha2012

The day before, Gwen Stefani wore a skin-tight black dress that showed off her very swollen baby bump - posting a full body selfie to her Twitter account. 

But on Wednesday, the 44-year-old singer all but hid her bump in a very loose-fitted black top that looked as though it could double as a dress, as she ran errands in Los Angeles. 

The Sweet Escape singer teemed it with olive green floral capri pants and very edgy strappy black heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-belly-Twitter-selfie.html#ixzz2rBlZfz6q


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/30/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-is-working-on-some-new-music/

Gwen Stefani rocks some chic heels while heading to her daily acupuncture appointment on Wednesday (January 29) in Los Angeles.

The next day, the 44-year-old pregnant singer sported an up-do while taking her son Zuma to school.

Over the weekend, Gwen and her husband Gavin Rossdale were spotted taking their adorable pet pooch Chewy to the vet in Los Angeles.

We are steaming ahead in the studio thinking of you more updates soon x, Gavin recently tweeted about working on some new music.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani looked almost unrecognisable as a 'chunky' teenager eager to have her book signed by superstar Sting. 

The 44-year-old, who is now a superstar in her own right, shared the nostalgic photograph on her Twitter page - to be seen by her one million fans.

She tweeted the photo on Sunday along with the words: 'chunky me 1983. getting @officialsting autograph backstage. cut to...'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-getting-Stings-autograph.html#ixzz2sEGGNwYL


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/03/pregnant-gwen-stefani-super-bowl-party-with-the-family/

Gwen Stefani shows off her growing baby bump while attending a Super Bowl party held at Siren Studios on Sunday (February 2) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 44-year-old pregnant singer was joined at the event by her husband Gavin Rossdale and their kids Kingston, 7, and Zuma, 5.

chunky me 1983. getting @officialsting autograph backstage. cut to Gwen tweeted that day. #bestnightever @nodoubt and @officialsting played #superbowl. crazy!! gx #dreamsdocometruetimestwo

Gwen included a photo of herself getting the autograph from Sting in 1983 and then performing with him at the Super Bowl twenty years later in 2003. Watch the performance below!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She is far from chunky in that old photo! I swear the woman never ages tho.


----------



## Sasha2012

Many women sacrifice style for comfort when heavily pregnant. 

But not Gwen Stefani - who dressed to the nines while headed out for her usual acupuncture appointment in Los Angeles on Friday. 

The 44-year-old musician channelled winter chic in a long sleek beige coat over a skin-tight black top and shiny black leather trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...int-heels-leather-trousers.html#ixzz2smmGOB6P


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good! I like that outfit.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Many women sacrifice style for comfort when heavily pregnant.
> 
> But not Gwen Stefani - who dressed to the nines while headed out for her usual acupuncture appointment in Los Angeles on Friday.
> 
> The 44-year-old musician channelled winter chic in a long sleek beige coat over a skin-tight black top and shiny black leather trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...int-heels-leather-trousers.html#ixzz2smmGOB6P



That is not beige!


----------



## karo

Arriving for her baby shower at the Hotel Bel Air
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Nathalya

I need that blazer!


----------



## c0uture

Fab!! Love her style. I really want those shoes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her acupuncture appointments used to be once a week.

On Monday, a heavily pregnant Gwen Stefani was back at the Jesun Clinic in the Westlake neighbourhood of Los Angeles just two days after her Friday visit.

But the No Doubt singer didn't appear to be in any pain.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-visit-acupuncture-clinic.html#ixzz2t2LuksT0


----------



## theDuchess26

Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale welcome third son.

Congrats to them, cant wait to hear what they name him

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Stefani-Gavin-Rossdale-welcome-son-world.html


----------



## ByeKitty

Yay!!


----------



## Artica

Congrats to the happy family!!


----------



## sanmi

Congrats to her. Can't wait to see their little boy pics..


----------



## lanasyogamama

I heard the name is Apollo, but could be a rumor.


----------



## robotindisguise

GAVIN ROSSDALE &#8207;@GavinRossdale  · 4h  
@gwenstefani    welcome                *APOLLO BOWIE FLYNN ROSSDALE *&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; 2/28/14 &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
(bowie and Flynn =mothers' maiden names )


----------



## curlybee

The name fits right in with his brothers  Kingston and Zuma.


----------



## simona7

Oh congrats to them! I love the name!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Wow Idk she's 44, gives me hope for another, I'm 37 lol.  Congrats to them!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I love the name, love Gwen and this family!


----------



## Artica

robotindisguise said:


> GAVIN ROSSDALE &#8207;@GavinRossdale  · 4h
> @gwenstefani    welcome                *APOLLO BOWIE FLYNN ROSSDALE *&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; 2/28/14 &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> (bowie and Flynn =mothers' maiden names )



I love Bowie and Flynn, but Apollo sounds ridic to me. I'm sure the kid will be cool enough to carry that name with verve, though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

44. Doesn't look it.


----------



## Sassys

4/14/14 and Coachella


----------



## Meghann

Gwen Stefani

fbf #easterweekend gx


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Cutie.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her style & her kids are gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

No matter what the occasion, Gwen Stefani always dresses to impress.

And on Sunday, that meant that the 44-year-old was stunning passersby in impressive platform heels and a trendy blue silk jumpsuit.

Meanwhile, the world saw a first glimpse of her one-month-old son Apollo as Gavin Rossdale held the baby close to his chest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-cradles-baby-son-Apollo.html#ixzz2zUOrSoM9


----------



## robotindisguise

Love her hair like that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She always looks fab. I can't believe she looks like that so soon after the birth. Amazing.


----------



## JessicaGn

This is the first time in a long time i've hated something she's worn. Love her though!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Swanky

The baby is precious 


I know people slam celebs for having nannies w/ them running around  -I see nothing wrong w/ extra sets of arms!


----------



## Poth

I hadn't realized she already gave birth!  Adorable baby!


----------



## Ladybug09

Is there a rule in Hollywood that you have to have a Black nanny?!

Please Note: Rhetorical question.


----------



## kittenslingerie

^Wow. If the woman was the best nanny for the job, then why care what color her skin is? Is it racist to hire african american women for nannies that applied for the job? Confused by the last comment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The baby is precious
> 
> 
> I know people slam celebs for having nannies w/ them running around  -I see nothing wrong w/ extra sets of arms!



Agree. Lawd knows I would have used them if I could. It takes a village, etc.


----------



## gloomyharlow

She had the baby already? Boy or girl? Most important, what's the name? Like Paltrow, Gwen names her kids some weird names.... :wondering


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

gloomyharlow said:


> She had the baby already? Boy or girl? Most important, what's the name? Like Paltrow, Gwen names her kids some weird names.... :wondering



Little boy, named....

Apollo.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That little baby is so cute


----------



## Ladybug09

She is going to be Coach on The Voice.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani might have a newborn in the house, but she's still got her fashion sense.

The 44-year-old No Doubt singer was looking rocker cool and slim as she headed to a beauty salon in Santa Monica, California for some well-deserved pampering on Friday.

Gwen wore a pair of faded, trendily torn jeans but most eye-catching were the camouflage green-and-brown jacket and a matching cap that covered most of her platinum-blonde hair.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anie-jacket-pampered-salon.html#ixzz2zwMc1Px5


----------



## nastasja

She's badass.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Little boy, named....
> 
> Apollo.


 

Oh for god sakes....Apollo?! 

Her poor kids....and their ridiculous names....


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think Apollo is a bad name


----------



## Swanky

I think it's fine too   Could be worse! {I'm looking at you Tu Morrow, Diva Thin Muffin and Jermajesty}


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Diva Thin Muffin?


----------



## Swanky

lol!  Yea a Zappa , right up there w/ Moxie Crimefighter and Audio Science!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oh my goodness, these poor kids, lol.


----------



## Swanky

I know right!? lol!
Apple and North don't seem so odd now!  The Zappa's really went all out


----------



## robotindisguise

Gwen is replacing Christina on the Voice US! 







@gwenstefani it's true! &#65039;&#128556; gx @nbcthevoice


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't wait!


----------



## gloomyharlow

I think I'll start watching the Voice now.


----------



## JessicaGn

Sasha2012 said:


> Gwen Stefani might have a newborn in the house, but she's still got her fashion sense.
> 
> The 44-year-old No Doubt singer was looking rocker cool and slim as she headed to a beauty salon in Santa Monica, California for some well-deserved pampering on Friday.
> 
> Gwen wore a pair of faded, trendily torn jeans but most eye-catching were the camouflage green-and-brown jacket and a matching cap that covered most of her platinum-blonde hair.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anie-jacket-pampered-salon.html#ixzz2zwMc1Px5



I love her but no to this.


----------



## karo

*He's her little hero! Gwen Stefani dresses baby Apollo in Superman onesie on a family outing to watch Zuma play soccer*

Everyone needs a superhero.
And  Gwen Stefani's is her nine-week old baby Apollo. The rock star dressed  her tiny tot in a Superman onesie, complete with cape, on a family day  out to Ventura, about 60 miles north of Los Angeles.
She  and pop star Gavin Rossdale, who have been married 11 years, took the  tot and seven-year-old Kingston to watch Zuma, five, play soccer. The  outing included the family's toy Pomeranian pooch.

​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-watch-Zuma-play-soccer.html#ixzz30pYoAarz 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Ladybug09

she looks good and happy.


----------



## JessicaGn

She is so down to earth. I love her.


----------



## limom

How did she manage to lose the pregnancy weight so quickly????


----------



## Sasha2012

She's an A-list rock star with three beautiful sons.

And while Gwen Stefani leads a glamorous life she's still a normal mother at her core.

The 44-year-old spent the afternoon with her newborn son Apollo and his big brother Kingston watching Zuma pay in his soccer game at a park in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Zuma-play-sports-Kingston.html#ixzz322pdnbjp


----------



## karo

What a cutie!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Adorable family


----------



## Lounorada

Oh my god Apollo is the cutest he's the image of Kingston!


----------



## JessicaGn

The baby looks so much like Gavin.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks amazing and the little boy is so cute.


----------



## Ladybug09

robotindisguise said:


> Gwen is replacing Christina on the Voice US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gwenstefani it's true! &#65039;&#128556; gx @nbcthevoice



Yep, I posted that several pages back...


----------



## Ladybug09

JessicaGn said:


> The baby looks so much like Gavin.



Was just going to say, Gavin has some STRONG genes.


----------



## sanmi

Cute lovely Baby Apollo.. &#128526;


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a cute baby!


----------



## theDuchess26

How cute is that baby, he looks a lot like Kingston, adorable!


----------



## Sasha2012

She gave birth to her third son just 11 weeks ago.

But it was hard to believe as a very slim Gwen Stefani stepped out in a monochrome ensemble to take baby Apollo to her parents' home in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

Patti and Dennis Stefani must have been delighted to spend some time with their new grandson, who was born on February 28.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-joy-Apollo-grandparents.html#ixzz32OQwITbD


----------



## limom

The baby nurse is cracking up


----------



## Swanky

Oh new baby squishiness!!!!




*Her precious boys! Gwen Stefani cradles baby son Apollo as she steps out for sunny stroll with eldest son Kingston*

She is set to join the coaching panel for the seventh season of reality singing competition show The Voice in the fall.

But it looks like Gwen Stefani is enjoying spending time with her family before the popular NBC series begins filming.

The 44-year-old singer was seen out and about in Los Angeles cradling her infant son Apollo, aged 12 weeks, in Los Angeles on Friday.







 Doting mother: Gwen Stefani, 44, was seen cradling her infant son, aged 12 weeks, during an outing in Los Angeles on Friday  

The lead singer of No Doubt and the newest addition to her family weren't the only ones on the outing as she was accompanied by seven-year-old Kingston, eldest of her three sons.

Missing on the outing appeared to be middle child Zuma, 5, and Gwen's 48-year-old lead singer husband and father to all three boys, Gavin Rossdale.

The doting mother looked stylish as usual on the outing as she donned a sleeveless white top, blue leather joggers, and a pair of strappy sandals.






Three's a crowd! The lead singer of No Doubt was also joined by her eldest son Kingston, aged seven, on the family outing

Hot mama! Gwen donned a stylish ensemble consisting of a sleeveless white top, blue leather joggers, and a pair of strappy sandals

 The Hollaback Girl singer had her signature platinum blonde locks up in a messy bun and wore minimal make-up, hiding behind a pair of sunglasses with mirrored lenses.

Apollo seemed to be enjoying a nice nap with his head rested on the Sweet Escape hitmaker's shoulder.

Kingston must be picking up his fashion sense from his mother as he donned a Nike-themed athletic ensemble featuring a white T-shirt, orange basketball shorts, orange socks, and an orange pair of LeBron James' signature sneakers.





 
Sweet dreams: Young Apollo seemed to be partaking in a nice nap as his head rested on his famous mother's shoulder

  Like mother, like son: Kingston seems to be taking after Gwen's fashion sense as he donned a Nike-themed athletic ensemble featuring white shirt, orange shorts, orange socks, and orange LeBron James sneakers  

On the same day, the mother-of-three was seen flying solo on a different outing wearing a different outfit.

The Cool singer donned a navy blue sleveless top, black overalls cuffed at the bottom of the trousers, and a pair of bright yellow loafers.

Gwen also opted to wear a different pair of sunglasses and added a splash of her signature bright red lipstick.


  Costume change: Gwen was seen on the same day wearing a different outfit











 
Casual customer: The fashion forward musician wore a navy blue sleveless top, black overalls cuffed at the bottom of the trousers, and a pair of bright yellow loafers

While husband Gavin Rossdale was not around for the family outing, Gwen is enjoying spending lots of time with her sons as she readies to become a coach on the upcoming season of The Voice.

Stefani will be the newest coach for season seven, replacing Christina Aguilera who is taking a break to focus on her pregnancy.

Original coaches Adam Levine and Blake Shelton will also return to the reality competition show, as will new coach Pharrell Williams.





 Different look: The Hollaback Girl singer opted to wear a different pair of sunglasses and added a splash of her signature bright red lipstick

New gig: Gwen will be joining season seven of The Voice this fall as a coach replacing Christina Aguilera who is taking a break to focus on her pregnancy





Quick stop: As the day winded to a close Gwen ran a few last minute errands




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2637991/Gwen-Stefani-cradles-baby-son-Apollo-steps-sunny-stroll-eldest-son-Kingston.html#ixzz32e81bqeJ


----------



## schadenfreude

HOW IS SHE 44!? Good lord. Kudos to her derm/PS.


----------



## labelwhore04

schadenfreude said:


> HOW IS SHE 44!? Good lord. Kudos to her deem/PS.



These are my thoughts every time i see pics of her. She's one of those people that just does not seem to age. She could pass for mid 30's. I'm constantly amazed.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love Gwen. I die for L.A.M.B shoes and she always looks amazing.


----------



## Lounorada

I love her style she always slays everyone else, so effortless! And little Apollo  so cute!


----------



## murt

yeah - love that black and white outfit with the pleated pants.


----------



## JessicaGn

I love her but out of curiosity is it believed she calls the paparazzi too? I never see it mentioned in anything but the Kardashian thread but we get candids of her all the time.

Her baby is adorable.


----------



## murt

JessicaGn said:


> I love her but out of curiosity is it believed she calls the paparazzi too? I never see it mentioned in anything but the Kardashian thread but we get candids of her all the time.
> 
> Her baby is adorable.



I'm sure she does - almost all celebrities do... it's easy money for them. I probably would too if there were a market for pictures of me haha.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her new baby!!


----------



## JessicaGn

murt said:


> I'm sure she does - almost all celebrities do... it's easy money for them. I probably would too if there were a market for pictures of me haha.



Thank you. It is a hot topic in the Kardashian thread and it makes them evil but I do not see it mentioned much in other threads.

Whether she does or does not, I do not really care. I appreciate the cute outfits.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute baby..she looks great..


----------



## Faima

last night before popping in on Pharrell Williams at the bowl gx
(from her FB page)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This bish looks younger and younger.


----------



## ByeKitty

JessicaGn said:


> Thank you. It is a hot topic in the Kardashian thread and it makes them evil but I do not see it mentioned much in other threads.
> 
> Whether she does or does not, I do not really care. I appreciate the cute outfits.



I've also seen this claim in the Jessica Alba and Hilary Duff threads, not just the Kardashians...


----------



## amoxie92

Saw her last night at the Bowl...She rocked!!!!


----------



## theDuchess26

She does not age and she looks fantastic


----------



## karo

She looks stunning and her new baby is just beyond cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/05...esence-on-the-voice-will-happen-in-september/

Gwen Stefani brightens up the day with a white ensemble while heading to an appointment on Tuesday (June 3) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

Over the weekend, the 44-year-old No Doubt front woman made a surprise appearance at Bruno Mars Hollywood Bowl concert, where she performed with Pharrell Williams.

Mark your calendars, it was just announced that Gwen will premiere as a judge and mentor on The Voices seventh season on Tuesday, September 23 on NBC. We cant wait!


----------



## Lounorada

Stunning!


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani had her hands full on Thursday morning.

The new The Voice coach arrived at her five-year-old son Zuma's kindergarten graduation with her littlest bundle of joy, four-month-old son Apollo.

Her entire brood appeared to be there except for eldest son, eight-year-old Kingston.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...as-kindergarten-graduation.html#ixzz359n4xQOP


----------



## Tivo

The little guy is sooooo cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Adorable.


----------



## Ladybug09

That Gavin has some strong dang genes!!!! And man is he handsome!


----------



## Sasha2012

She just gave birth to her third child Apollo in February.

And Gwen Stefani has already snapped back into shape with her active lifestyle as a full-time parent and rock star.

The 44-year-old was spotted on Friday heading to an acupuncture clinic in Los Angeles as she carried her adorable four-month-old son in her arms while rocking a pair of ripped skinny jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-jeans-acupuncture-clinic.html#ixzz35G1w5Onx


----------



## Lounorada

Gwen & Gavin sure do make some beautiful kids, so cute!


----------



## karo

*Fashionista Gwen Stefani dresses down in baggy red trousers and ripped vest for casual beach day with her family *

She is a fashion icon but Gwen Stefani allowed herself a rare casual day as she hit the beach with her family on Saturday.

The  star ditched her usual immaculate style in favour of a laid back look  as she sat in the sand in Santa Monica with her five month-old son  Apollo on Saturday.

The beautiful No Doubt singer smiled as she watched her two older boys play in the surf with their father Gavin Rossdale.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-casual-beach-day-family.html#ixzz35NCVuK5u 
​Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Tivo

*ovaries tingle*


----------



## karo

*She knows she's Cool! Gwen Stefani dons a pair of jagged-trim  sneakers and a bright orange jacket for day out with baby son Apollo *

She may be a mother-of-three, but Gwen Stefani showed that she still has an edge when it comes to her style.

The 44-year-old singer donned a rather  summery ensemble as she ran errands with her adorable sons Zuma, five, and Apollo, four months. 

Gwen  showed off her keen eye for fashion as she donned a pair of black  sneakers featuring a jagged trim paired with a bright orange jacket as  the trio headed off to an acupuncture clinic, before picking up their  passports at a Post Office in Santa Monica, California. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-trim-bright-orange-jacket.html#ixzz35ZdXqlxb 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sasha2012

They were pregnant at the same time and gave birth to sons within two months of each other. 
So naturally Gwen Stefani took her sons  Kingston, eight, Zuma, five, and Apollo, four months 

 for a playdate with gal pal Rachel Zoe's sons  Skyler, three, and Kai, six months  on Saturday. 

The 44-year-old recording artist and her husband, Gavin Rossdale, 48, took their brood to the 42-year-old stylist's home in Malibu on the gorgeous sunny day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Zoes-children-two-stars-gossip-sunshine.html


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I love Gwen but I wish she didn't feel the need to be so done up all the time.


----------



## Sasha2012

Less than five months ago, Gwen Stefani gave birth to her baby boy Apollo.

Yet not even motherhood has trumped the 41-year-old's keen eye for fashion, as the singer left her acupuncture appointment in Koreatown sporting a bold all-blue ensemble. 

Indeed, the Settle Down singer looked every inch the head turner on Wednesday as she wore an outfit from her own L.A.M.B. collection: a muticoloured plaid T-shirt with matching trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cked-top-matching-trousers.html#ixzz37GVamzDM


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gavin Rossdale Joins Team Gwen Stefani on The Voice*

Could this couple get any cuter? 

Gavin Rossdale will join wife Gwen Stefani on _The Voice_ this season as the mentor for Team Gwen, the Bush frontman announced on Twitter Monday. 

"This fall, honored to be part of #TheVoice w/ the lovely & talented @gwenstefani," Rossdale, 48, wrote. 

Added the No Doubt frontwoman, "It's official! So excited." 



Stefani, 44, is slated to replace Christina Aguilera, who will take a break from the show to welcome a daughter with fiancé Matt Rutler.  

Stefani and Rossdale recently celebrated the arrival of their own bundle of joy, Apollo Bowie Flynn, in February. 

With three sons, the pair  who have been married for almost 12 years  know a thing or two about managing a team, but they will find a fierce competitor in Blake Shelton. 

"I've never actually met her," Shelton has said of Stefani. "I know who she is and I know some of her music, and I look forward to beating anybody on this show, honestly." 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/gavin-rossdale-joins-gwen-stefani-voice


----------



## Sasha2012

No Doubt's frontwoman Gwen Stefani obviously feels it's important for her children to get familiar with the performing arts.

The 44-year-old mother-of-three was seen taking her two youngest boys to West Hollywood dance studio ABCs Of Dance on Friday.

However, little Apollo didn't look ready to get his groove on, as the 20-week-old was fast asleep - looking as adorable as can be - in his mother's arms as they made their way inside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-big-brother-Zuma-dance-studio-Hollywood.html


----------



## karo

*A very British holiday: Gwen  Stefani wears denim dungarees as she takes her sons to Primrose Hill...  where Gavin Rossdale goes boating*

They live in  Los Angeles, but Gwen Stefani and her British husband Gavin Rossdale  always make time to come back to his homeland each year.
And  on these English holidays, the couple bring their three boys to their  home near Primrose Hill, where they have been making the most of the  British summertime in the park nearby.
Gavin  even took his son Zuma, six, on the boating pond, while Gwen made sure  Kingston, eight, was wearing enough sun tan lotions as they played on  the heath.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...avin-Rossdale-goes-boating.html#ixzz38U64Uzx2 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*Not exactly date night! Gwen Stefani wears floral jumpsuit for dinner with husband Gavin Rossdale AND baby son Apollo *

She's was spotted strolling through London earlier in the day with her family.
And  Gwen Stefani couldn't part from being with her youngest son Apollo  during a night out on the town with husband Gavin Rossdale.
The  44-year-old kept it chic in a black and green floral jumpsuit as she  left Locanda Locateli restaurant with her main man and four-month-old  baby.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssdale-AND-baby-son-Apollo.html#ixzz38U6VwNH9 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*The Sweet Escape: Gwen Stefani, Gavin Rossdale and their three boys jet out of London after fleeting trip*

They only  arrived in London at the weekend, but it looks like Gwen Stefani and  Gavin Rossdale's brief sojourn to the UK is already over.
The couple and their three sons were spotted leaving their Primrose Hill home before heading to Heathrow airport on Thursday.
Although  it's likely they may be returning to their Los Angeles home, perhaps we  can expect the family to turn up in another European locale to continue  their summer holidays?

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-jet-London-fleeting-trip.html#ixzz38U6zO8xA 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i've always been afraid to carry a baby while wearing heels. I don't know how they do it.


----------



## simona7

New baby is adorable but I secretly wish she had a girl. I wanted to see those outfits!!!!


----------



## Swanky

I like her even more!

*Hey Baby, it's lunch time! Gwen Stefani is the latest Hollywood mom to share breastfeeding snap on Instagram*

Gwen Stefani is among the proud mothers who are not afraid to breastfeed in public - or on Instagram.
On Friday, the singer paused for a pit stop in the picturesque mountains of Switzerland to nurse her five-month-old son Apollo, and shared the moment on social media.
Joining the likes of Gisele Bundchen and Jaime King, the 44-year-old No Doubt frontwoman looked every bit the natural in the shared image of her cradling and nourishing her youngest child.






Baby time: Gwen Stefani shared this Instagram image of herself breastfeeding her five-month-old son Apollo during a roadside stop in Switzerland on Friday
Wearing cropped skinny jeans, a white T-shirt and bare feet, Gwen appeared as relaxed as can be as she gave the photographer - perhaps husband Gavin Rossdale - a radiant smile.
The couple's little boy was wrapped in a star-printed blanket and protectively held by the singer.
It was a prime location for a rest break, with the backdrop of the photo revealing spectacular mountains and a long winding road.
Gwen captioned the image 'Switzerland!!!!' and included an emoticon of a baby's bottle.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eastfeeding-snap-Instagram.html#ixzz38YIMmBKJ


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What a fabulous photo! I love Gwen. More power to her.

I love her style. I have friends in burlesque (not stripping, the old school burlesque tease) and they adhere to similar makeup/hair as Gwen, come rain or shine, casual or going out. I think it suits her and she always looks great.


----------



## Stepforded

I just love her!  She seems like such a happy, cool, calm and collected lady.  She has a great style, too.  Her family is just adorable!


----------



## Shoegal30

The newest baby looks just like kingston did when he was a baby.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What a fabulous photo! I love Gwen. More power to her.
> 
> I love her style. I have friends in burlesque (not stripping, the old school burlesque tease) and they adhere to similar makeup/hair as Gwen, come rain or shine, casual or going out. I think it suits her and she always looks great.



Agree.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like her even more!
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eastfeeding-snap-Instagram.html#ixzz38YIMmBKJ


----------



## ChanelMommy

~Fabulousity~ said:


> i've always been afraid to carry a baby while wearing heels. I don't know how they do it.



I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## karo

*Baby steps: Gwen Stefani arrives home barefoot after enjoying day out with husband Gavin Rossdale and son Apollo  *

She gave birth to her third son nearly six months ago.
And  Gwen Stefani looked every inch the doting mother as she cradled her  adorable baby boy, Apollo Bowie, during an outing with husband Gavin  Rossdale in London on Sunday.
The  44-year-old singer was hard to miss as she bizarrely decided to step  out barefoot, but managed to showcase her incredible post-baby body in  all its glory.
The rock star family have just returned from a sun-filled break in the glorious St Tropez in the South of France.
It's  believed the couple are making the most of their other sons Kingston,  eight, and five-year-old Zuma's school break by enjoying a stint in  Gavin's native London, where they own a home.

​​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Gavin-Rossdale-son-Apollo.html#ixzz39SDRRIOY 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*There's No Doubt they share the same stylist! Gwen  Stefani and baby son Apollo sport matching dark shades as they soak up  the sun on Newport Beach *

She is well-known for her punk-pop style.
So it's understandable that Gwen Stefani may want to replicate it in her children. 

The  44-year-old No Doubt frontwoman took all three of her sons to Newport  Beach in California for a day of fun on Sunday, where her youngest -  Apollo - sported designer sunglasses, just like her.

Meanwhile, Gwen was  dressed comfortably for the day, clearly seeing no need to acquire a tan  on her porcelain skin in her long dungarees and a black tank beneath.

She  sported a black and white sports cap with the letter G - for Gwen - on  the front, as well as a petite necklace featuring the same letter.

Her  eyes were shielded from the sun with dark shades and her lips were  painted her signature red colour, and she pulled her white blonde  tresses into an easy low bun.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tching-looks-Newport-Beach.html#ixzz3A7CcUqS9 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​
​


----------



## MCF

Looking at these pictures almost makes me want to have a baby.


----------



## Lounorada

Oh my goodness, Apollo and his little sunglasses   he is just the cutest!


----------



## ebayBAGS

She looks like a great mama! And that baby is TDF with his little chunkly legs.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I love Gwen. Always have. But that hair/that look always makes me feel exhausted on her part. So. Much. Work.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Singer and busy mom Gwen Stefani stops by a Acupuncture Studio with her baby boy Apollo in Los Angeles, California on August 18, 2014.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lawd..this woman is so fierce. It's in her DNA - you can't fake that kind of fashion bravery. She really knows who she is and her own personal style. Kudos.


----------



## schadenfreude

Gwen is a miracle of nature.

How does she not age, and yet completely avoid plastic Botox face.

How does she beat the crap out of her hair with bleach, yet it never looks horribly damaged.

How does she keep blood red lipstick infallibly impeccable.

How does she have the abs of a 16 year old virgin.

Gwen, you hurt my heart.

PS. Where did you get that knit hat in the latest pics. I need it.


----------



## labelwhore04

schadenfreude said:


> Gwen is a miracle of nature.
> 
> How does she not age, and yet completely avoid plastic Botox face.
> 
> How does she beat the crap out of her hair with bleach, yet it never looks horribly damaged.
> 
> How does she keep blood red lipstick infallibly impeccable.
> 
> How does she have the abs of a 16 year old virgin.
> 
> Gwen, you hurt my heart.
> 
> PS. Where did you get that knit hat in the latest pics. I need it.



 Seriously! She's superhuman.


----------



## nastasja

schadenfreude said:


> Where did you get that knit hat in the latest pics. I need it.




It might be L.A.M.B. She always used to include beanies as part of her collections a few years ago.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

killerlife said:


> It might be L.A.M.B. She always used to include beanies as part of her collections a few years ago.



Yeah. I'd say it's L.A.M.B..  Same style knit etc as her line.


----------



## Tivo

schadenfreude said:


> Gwen is a miracle of nature.
> 
> How does she not age, and yet completely avoid plastic Botox face.
> 
> How does she beat the crap out of her hair with bleach, yet it never looks horribly damaged.
> 
> How does she keep blood red lipstick infallibly impeccable.
> 
> How does she have the abs of a 16 year old virgin.
> 
> Gwen, you hurt my heart.
> 
> PS. Where did you get that knit hat in the latest pics. I need it.


I think we'd be surprised if we just took care of ourselves, how well we would age.


----------



## Lounorada

schadenfreude said:


> Gwen is a miracle of nature.
> 
> How does she not age, and yet completely avoid plastic Botox face.
> 
> How does she beat the crap out of her hair with bleach, yet it never looks horribly damaged.
> 
> How does she keep blood red lipstick infallibly impeccable.
> 
> How does she have the abs of a 16 year old virgin.
> 
> Gwen, you hurt my heart.
> 
> PS. Where did you get that knit hat in the latest pics. I need it.




 Yep, Gwen is incredible. I would love to know how she kips the red lip flawless


----------



## PoohBear

I vacationed at the same hotel as Gwen at the beach 2 years ago. I saw her everyday on the beach and at the pool. She NEVER once took off her shirt, even when swimming. On the beach, she stayed covered and under an umbrella the whole time. It makes me think that is why she stays so young looking. 

 I can honestly say she is even more beautiful without the hair & make-up. Her skin is porcelain white and she is a natural beauty. She's very friendly and sweet too. Our boys played together in the pool and we talked often, but I didn't recognize her without the red lip. I never knew it was her until the last day when she was leaving. She came out all punked up with her top knot and red lip. She has such a calming nature that I'd never believe she is the same rock star on stage.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/24/gwen-stefani-brings-her-hot-pink-style-to-mtv-vmas-2014/

Gwen Stefani is super edgy in a hot pink outfit at the 2014 MTV Video Music Awards held at The Forum on Sunday (August 24) in Inglewood, Calif.

Get ready! &#8234;#&#8206;TheVoice&#8236;, the 44-year-old entertainer wrote on Facebook after a new sneak peek of the seventh season of The Voice was released. Check out the preview below!

In case you didnt know, The Voice is set to return for its seventh season on Monday (September 22) with judges Adam Levine, Blake Shelton, Pharrell Williams, and Gwen.


----------



## .pursefiend.

She looked beautiful. She is so unreal lol


----------



## krissa

I can't believe she's in her 40s. She looks awesome. I'm looking forward to seeing her on the voice this season.


----------



## Stepforded

Love her.  She looked amazing, as always, at the VMAs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gorgeous. Always bringing it, yet never looking like she's trying too hard. Fab.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm not a fan of that top, but I can oversee that when she looks so gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/25/gwen-stefani-shines-on-the-red-carpet-at-emmys-2014/

Gwen Stefani wears a shiny silver dress while getting ready to walk the red carpet at the 2014 Emmy Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Monday (August 25) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old The Voice judge is set to present at the show tonight  stay tuned to see her on stage!

On my way to emmys -#fancy gx Gwen tweeted en route to the big show.

FYI: Gwen is wearing Versace with Neil Lane jewels.

Make sure to tune in for the 2014 Emmy Awards, hosted by Seth Meyers, airing RIGHT NOW on NBC!


----------



## scarlet555

She looks better in the white dress  the pink outfit is less than ok and the makeup with the pink outfit ages her


----------



## purseprincess32

I've always been a fan of Gwen, her music and I own several cool LAMB bags, shoes etc.


----------



## Stepforded

Wow - she looks great in that silver dress!  I love her hair like that for a change, but wouldn't like to see her wear it that way everyday.


----------



## Lounorada

LOVE the Versace look at the Emmys, but hate that poker straight, centre part hair on her. The whole look would have been so much better if her hair was worn up.


----------



## Swanky

LOVE the look!  I love when she goes w/ a pink lip.
Up close you can see her lips have been plumped, but they look better further away.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great..


----------



## CeeJay

It looks like she has had work done; her face is looking way too smooth (forehead) and she has that weird "tight" look that happens right after a facelift.  My husband's cousin had one, and she looked just like this .. until a while after when her face finally "settled".


----------



## grazia

I think with the longer hair styled that way, she is looking older in the face


----------



## Jayne1

I thought it was Kesha.  But Kesha doesn't look like Kesha anymore they are all trading faces!

Brittany Snow?  Anne Heche?  If they didn't announce who this was, we wouldn't know.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ok. Her face looks different. What's up Lambikins?


----------



## simona7

Yup, she looks different. Still looks good, but definitely had something done.


----------



## Lena186

I couldn't tell that was her! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## CeeJay

These were the pictures that prompted my comment that she's had some work done; it doesn't even look like her ..


----------



## murt

I think it's just botox + fillers and she also looks different when she doesn't wear her usual red lipstick.


----------



## KristyDarling

I glanced at a photo of her at the Emmys in passing and immediately thought that she's had work done. Now that I'm stopping to take a closer look, there's no question. What a shame. She totally didn't need it!!


----------



## karo

*My baby miracle: Gwen Stefani reveals her eldest boy Kingston prayed for another sibling before her surprise third pregnancy*

Gwen Stefani thinks her baby son is a 'miracle.'
The  44-year-old singer was adamant she and her husband Gavin Rossdale  wouldn't have any more children but she was left stunned when she fell  pregnant with Apollo, six months, after her eldest son Kingston, eight,  asked God for another little sibling.
Gwen - who  also has Zuma, six, with Gavin - said on Late Night With Seth Meyers:  'He [Kingston] has a direct link to God, basically. He asked me, 'Mum,  are you gonna have a baby? I want you to have a baby.'
'I was like, 'It's over. We're not having any more. This is our family.' '
Imitating  her son, the blonde beauty said Kingston would clasp his hands  together, close his eyes and say out-loud: 'Dear God, please let my mum  have a baby. Please, God! Please let my mum have a baby!'
She added: 'And four weeks later, I was pregnant!'

The  Voice USA coach, who married Gavin in 2002, admits she's slightly  concerned about what Kingston will pray for next because his faith is so  strong.
She  explained: 'He prays for everything. [He's like], 'Please, God, please  let me have another cupcake... Yes!' He really believes.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sibling-surprise-pregnancy.html#ixzz3CQNP2258 
​​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fashion Queen. I love her style.


----------



## karo

*Over exposure! Gwen Stefani flashes her black bra in semi-sheer top on night out in New York *

Perhaps it was a case of the  flashbulbs catching her unawares, but Gwen Stefani ending up showing off  more than she bargained for during a night out in New York City on  Thursday.
The  44-year-old singer flashed her black bra through her semi-sheer vest  top as she made her way into the launch of the Refinery29 Country Club  Launch.

The star teamed her nearly see-through top with a black leather jacket, which she later zipped up as she arrived at the venue. 
Earlier Gwen posed with her youngest son Apollo at the US Open match 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-semi-sheer-night-New-York.html#ixzz3CQO0gchl 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I covet that leather jacket.


----------



## stylemepretty

She makes motherhood look easy. And fashionable.


----------



## Tivo

It's funny how the slightest alteration to your face can throw everything off. She looks totally different from the pics prior to the VMA's/Emmy's. and this new look is not better. She looks older.


----------



## Nathalya

Tivo said:


> It's funny how the slightest alteration to your face can throw everything off. She looks totally different from the pics prior to the VMA's/Emmy's. and this new look is not better. She looks older.



ita


----------



## Ladybug09

That story about the kids is too cute! and she looks HAWT in that red suit.

I have a little cousin who prayed for a sibling....his mom said the same thing, the shop is closed! LOL guess not.

So glad to see she (Gwen) got the family she wanted after going through some infertility issues.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her baby is freaking adorable..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she does look different in those pics...the baby is a cutie like his dad.


----------



## Lena186

How old was she when she had the third one?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kittenslingerie

Lena186 said:


> How old was she when she had the third one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



She was 44 I believe.


----------



## karo

*She's back! Gwen Stefani marks her return to NYFW with L.A.M.B. presentation in front of Rachel Zoe and other celebrity friends*

She hasn't shown her fashion designs in almost three years.

But  Gwen Stefani took over the stage at Lincoln Center on Friday when she  unveiled the spring/summer line for her L.A.M.B clothing brand.

After  a brief hiatus, the 44-year-old singer was among famous friends when  she returned to the New York City fashion tents following the birth of  her six-month-old baby boy Apollo. 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chel-Zoe-celebrity-friends.html#ixzz3CXnxs2Bm 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## labelwhore04

Omg Rachel Zoe looks 10 years older than Gwen in that pic and they're the same age. I have to say that Gwen is finally starting to show her age a bit in the last few sets of pics. I was starting to think she was a vampire


----------



## Lena186

kittenslingerie said:


> She was 44 I believe.



Thank you! She looks good 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lounorada

Not a fan of the pink lip on her


----------



## Tivo

Why does Rachel look so old? Could that really all be sun damage?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Tivo said:


> Why does Rachel look so old? Could that really all be sun damage?



The smoking and malnutrition too.


----------



## Stepforded

I absolutely adore Gwen, but ... she needs to stop with the plastic surgery because she is becoming DangerouslyClose to resembling Tori Spelling


----------



## nastasja

I agree. Whatever she recently did was unnecessary and it ages her. I don't want her to turn into Madonna with the freaky pulled & filler face.


----------



## schadenfreude

labelwhore04 said:


> Omg Rachel Zoe looks 10 years older than Gwen in that pic and they're the same age. I have to say that Gwen is finally starting to show her age a bit in the last few sets of pics. I was starting to think she was a vampire




Yesssssssss. She is human after all. Phew


----------



## Junkenpo

Stepforded said:


> I absolutely adore Gwen, but ... she needs to stop with the plastic surgery because she is becoming DangerouslyClose to resembling Tori Spelling



I randomly pop into this thread every so often because I was a No Doubt fan in the 90s, and that was my first thought about her in those last set of pics, along with "Why would she do that??"


----------



## schadenfreude

Whatever she did to her face must have happened recently. Like since the last kid was born.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Gwen still looks pretty great.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Why does she look so toothy? 

I don't remember her having such a toothy, splayed smile before?!


----------



## knics33

Stepforded said:


> I absolutely adore Gwen, but ... she needs to stop with the plastic surgery because she is becoming DangerouslyClose to resembling Tori Spelling



I agree. I hope she doesn't keep going with the plastic surgery as she gets older, but I have a feeling she will take it pretty far.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She used to have a very gummy smile.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

D@mn!!!

Also, she looks older here in this pic than she does now!


----------



## Lounorada

schadenfreude said:


> Whatever she did to her face must have happened recently. Like since the last kid was born.






Thingofbeauty said:


> Why does she look so toothy?
> 
> I don't remember her having such a toothy, splayed smile before?!




Yep, its definitely something she has had done in the last few weeks that looks like a procedure or two too far. I was also wondering the same thing about her teeth, they never seemed that big looking before, looks like she got bigger, whiter veneers.


----------



## Sasha2012

She turned 45 on Friday and it went down with a bang.

Gwen Stefani celebrated the big birthday by paying a visit to the acupuncture clinic with her baby boy Apollo in tow AND THEN going out for a romantic dinner with her husband Gavin Rossdale.

The No Doubt singer donned her signature slick of ruby red lipstick as she stepped out for her first fun outing in LA with her little one in her arms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Apollo-acupuncture-clinic.html#ixzz3FEQ9PBw6


----------



## schadenfreude

Good God Gavin.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Does he have a mullet and MC Hammer pants on?


----------



## chocolatechippy

Apollo is a cutie! I think he resembles Gavin.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What does Gavin DO?!?!


----------



## Bandwagons

Apparently he's releasing a new album. I'm sure it'll do well............


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gwen looks good! Damn, girl.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles 10-13-14


----------



## Lounorada

Apollo!


----------



## schadenfreude

I love her and I am all about breaking age-related fashion rules.... But that two toned hair is ridiculous. That plus the silly outfit... Once you're over 21 you sorta have to pick, do I want crazy hair/makeup or a crazy outfit? Not both. You know it's off the rails when even High Priestess Gwen looks goofy.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i don't like her hair either


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Tivo

I've been trying to size up at what age hot pink becomes a no-no (because I love that color) and I think Gwen has passed it.


----------



## Artica

Tivo said:


> I've been trying to size up at what age hot pink becomes a no-no (because I love that color) and I think Gwen has passed it.



I disagree. I think you can wear any color as long as it matches your complexion. That shirt showing off her bra does seem a bit odd on a woman in her mid-40s. She's still my style queen, tho!


----------



## Lounorada

I think she looks great and I like the black ends on her hair, I will say it would look better if it was styled in a better way. I also think she is one of those few women who can get away with daring fashion choices as she gets older because one, she looks incredible for her age and two, she is able to pull off those daring/eccentric styles effortlessly and has done for a long time now.


----------



## nastasja

I love her funky style...I think she looks fab!


----------



## labelwhore04

Since she doesn't look her age at all or seem like someone in their 40's, her outfits don't bother me. They suit her and she rocks them well. I can't believe she's 45, that's almost 50 and she still looks like she's 35. It's crazy


----------



## Tivo

Artica said:


> I disagree. I think you can wear any color as long as it matches your complexion. That shirt showing off her bra does seem a bit odd on a woman in her mid-40s. She's still my style queen, tho!


Hot pink is an extremely difficult color to pull off on older women. It highlights the age in the face and looks very mutton as lamb.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think Gwen looks good, but she does look older than 35 to me..


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I think she looks good. Gwen has looked a LOT worse in my opinion. Even though I love her I have to be honest. But I think this looks good and the lipstick looks really good on her


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love her. I truly do. She's one of those "stylish down to the DNA" gals. Never too try hard even if most of us couldn't pull off her style. I am NOT loving that hair though. I like classic Gwen. Blonde with that Ruby Woo lipstick.


----------



## nastasja

It's not the first time she's done this hair.






(Images: Pinterest)


----------



## Tivo

killerlife said:


> It's not the first time she's done this hair.
> 
> View attachment 2780466
> 
> View attachment 2780467
> 
> 
> (Images: Pinterest)


She is so cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

killerlife said:


> I love her funky style...I think she looks fab!





I agree...she looks great!


----------



## Swanky

I do agree that she can pull off nearly any look!  I just don't love this one


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/16/gwen-stefani-is-getting-pumped-up-for-knockouts-on-the-voice/

Gwen Stefani cant stop smiling while enjoying the weather on Tuesday afternoon (October 14) in Burbank, Calif.

The 45-year-old singer and The Voice coach headed to set in cargo pants, a polka-dotted blouse and black booties.

The day before, Gwen teased that she had a big plan for the upcoming knockout rounds of the singing competition.

Wait until you guys see what Craig and I have planned for knockouts Cant wait to work with him! #BattlesBegin, she tweeted.


----------



## Tivo

The harsh light of day doesn't play! Wow! Where did those crows feet come from? Is that a wig?


----------



## tulipfield

Tivo said:


> The harsh light of day doesn't play! Wow! Where did those crows feet come from? Is that a wig?




Well, she is smiling, and everyone has crow's feet when they smile.  Not that there is anything weird about being 45 and having crow's feet anyway!

I do think she'd look better with lighter makeup though.


----------



## AEGIS

I'm going to politely pretend I didn't see that outfit or hair.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tulipfield said:


> Well, she is smiling, and everyone has crow's feet when they smile.  Not that there is anything weird about being 45 and having crow's feet anyway!
> 
> I do think she'd look better with lighter makeup though.



I think she looks damn good for 45. I think we get too used to (even subliminally) seeing tweeked faces. 

A lot of Hollywood has had _really_ subtle work (ie Susan Sarandon, Meryl Streep) and look great but it does change perception of what a person of "xx" age might look like without it, IMO (even if that person on the street has a great skin care, anti-aging routine).


----------



## Swanky

I'm almost 40 and don't have any crows feet, not even when I'm smiling big, we don't all have them.  Sunlight is VERY harsh and will point out every imperfection on anyone's face though, especially layered with makeup like hers.  We usually see touched up photos. . .
I think she looks great despite this terrible pic.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm almost 40 and don't have any crows feet, not even when I'm smiling big, we don't all have them.  Sunlight is VERY harsh and will point out every imperfection on anyone's face though, especially layered with makeup like hers.  We usually see touched up photos. . .
> I think she looks great despite this terrible pic.



You're lucky!  I definitely have them when I smile.


----------



## Swanky

I don't mind them, they're like smile lines to me - lends a kindness to the face!
I have a line at the tip of my forehead and noticeable, to me, softening. I'm sure jowls are in my future, lol!!


----------



## Lounorada

The thick, heavy make-up is aging her face in those pictures above, it's highlighting her features rather than masking them. I don't know how these women can wear that thick, cakey foundation, I just couldn't  Just shows that she is human, harsh sunlight doesn't do favours for anyone!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Agree..harsh sunlight is the great revealer - you can't hide anything. 

I just try and make sure most of my lines are from smiling.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I rather see this than some poison freezing her face beyond recognition.


----------



## Swanky

She does freeze her face, lol


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> The thick, heavy make-up is aging her face in those pictures above, it's highlighting her features rather than masking them. I don't know how these women can wear that thick, cakey foundation, I just couldn't  Just shows that she is human, harsh sunlight doesn't do favours for anyone!


Ding ding ding!


----------



## MCF

Her new song.  I think I kinda like it...


----------



## Artica

MCF said:


> Her new song.  I think I kinda like it...




It sounds like a Lady Gaga song. What a bloody waste. Queen Gwen is too good for this.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm obsessed with Gwen, I think she's flawless .. but that heavy make-up is doing her no favors.


----------



## veyda

Artica said:


> It sounds like a Lady Gaga song. What a bloody waste. Queen Gwen is too good for this.



I agree. And this is coming from a long time fan. Really disappointing


----------



## simona7

Wow, don't like the new song either. Also, sounds like she's talking about Gavin and his lies.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm disappointed. Expected something much better than this ish from Gwen


----------



## lelgin

The new song sounds like something someone in middle school would write.


----------



## MCF

Here's the music video


----------



## Artica

MCF said:


> Here's the music video




The video sucks as much as the song. It is clearly aimed at young teenagers, but how will they relate to a 45-year old woman? Hopefully the rest of the album is better than this.


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> What does Gavin DO?!?!



Lol really?? Well other than being fine, he is still heavy into music. Bush is still together and touring, releasing music. They just booked a show in my city for December. I saw them several years back at a big Halloween show, beer fest thing and they _killed _it. Gavin was amazing live. His stage presence is unreal. 

I am just loving Gwen and Pharrell on The Voice. This is the first season I have gotten into in  a while. Shakira and Usher were a total snooze fest to me, and I was _beyond _over Christina and her ego. Gwen and Pharrell are just so humble and seem so likable. I heard Christina is coming back for a season and people are raising hell lol.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

knics33 said:


> Lol really?? Well other than being fine, he is still heavy into music. Bush is still together and touring, releasing music. They just booked a show in my city for December. I saw them several years back at a big Halloween show, beer fest thing and they _killed _it. Gavin was amazing live. His stage presence is unreal.
> 
> I am just loving Gwen and Pharrell on The Voice. This is the first season I have gotten into in  a while. Shakira and Usher were a total snooze fest to me, and I was _beyond _over Christina and her ego. Gwen and Pharrell are just so humble and seem so likable. I heard Christina is coming back for a season and people are raising hell lol.


Seriously!??!

Thanks for answering. I didn't know that at all.


----------



## ByeKitty

The song isn't horrible, but it's very bland...


----------



## kcf68

The video makes the song better!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I feel like this will make it's way to my store's playlist real soon.. smh


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/25...i-close-out-we-can-survive-concert-watch-now/

Gwen Stefani keeps it fierce in black while striking a pose backstage during the 2014 We Can Survive held at the Hollywood Bowl on Friday (October 24) in Los Angeles.

Later in the evening, the 45-year-old entertainer made a surprise appearance during Pharrell Williams closing set at the cancer benefit concert.

Pharrell and Gwen wowed the crowd while performing their smash hit Hollaback Girl. Pharrell also performed his hits, such as Happy, Get Lucky, Come Get It Bae, Beautiful, and Blurred Lines. Watch the video below!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks like a crow.

That hurt me to say Gwen


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks like a crow.
> 
> That hurt me to say Gwen


A dominatrix crow


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> A dominatrix crow




:cry:

Yes


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> :cry:
> 
> Yes


----------



## Sweetpea83

At a pumpkin patch-Moorpark, CA. 10-26-14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Gwen.

Gwen.

I expected you to be above this pumpkin patch fame wh0ring


----------



## MCF

I think she's always been going to that pumpkin patch in Moorpark.  Even before it got celeb crazy.  That's the pumpkin patch my parents took me to when I was little. I have no idea why it's so celeb crazy there now.  It's kinda out of the way from LA.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Phew. Ok! Thanks.

I really like Gwen and don't want to have to write her off


----------



## Sweetpea83

10-30-14


----------



## nastasja

Those poses...you can tell she never took ballet lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lack of ballet training aside - her and the band looking amazing! Great costumes.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks incredible, beautiful costume!


----------



## ByeKitty

Her style game has been really off lately


----------



## Sweetpea83

11-2-14


----------



## lovemysavior

I like the look of the crotch sagging pants from the front view,  but I bet  they look aweful from the back view.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

How how HOW is it possible that she never has dark roots?!


----------



## Lena186

Thingofbeauty said:


> How how HOW is it possible that she never has dark roots?!



I would also like to know


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pink1

^Excellent question!


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> How how HOW is it possible that she never has dark roots?!


Wigs, maybe?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nope. She dyes it a LOT and uses hats. She gave an interview once when she was the L'oreal Preference spokeswoman. It was in Harper's Bazaar in 2012. She said;

"Roots and hair dye: Do you think Marilyn Monroe had to talk about this? she asks, smiling. Well, I heard she did hers with a Q-tip every 10 days, so I try to follow Marilyns rule. I mention that shes never been photographed with dark roots, and she points to the houndstooth fedora she is wearing. And youll never see me with roots either.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, bleaching every 10 days must be terrible for her hair. Wonder why her hair looks healthy despite all that, though.


----------



## ByeKitty

SMDH, all this effort into something so trivial.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Yep!


----------



## simona7

Odd, that she is so strict about it. It's not the end of the world if someone sees your roots. It's not like her hair color looks natural either.


----------



## berrydiva

Well if I was making millions off of my look, it's just part of the job. Hardly seems trivial when my coins depends on it.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Well if I was making millions off of my look, it's just part of the job. Hardly seems trivial when my coins depends on it.


Good point. I certainly couldn't do it but it's such an intrinsic part of her image that I can definitely see your point.


----------



## dr.pepper

ByeKitty said:


> SMDH, all this effort into something so trivial.




I think after a decade+ of practicing something it doesn't feel like effort, it's just part of your routine and not a big deal.


----------



## Lounorada

dr.pepper said:


> I think after a decade+ of practicing something it doesn't feel like effort, it's just part of your routine and not a big deal.


Exactly.


----------



## seasun

C


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Good point. I certainly couldn't do it but it's such an intrinsic part of her image that I can definitely see your point.


Can't play when it comes to collecting the coins. LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

She's set to be performing a live rendition of her new song Baby Don't Lie on Monday's episode of The Voice.

And Gwen Stefani looked more than ready for the single's first prime-time spot, as she left her regular acupuncture appointment in Koreatown, Los Angeles that morning.

The 45-year-old singer was seen grinning wide while showing off her stylish strut in chic black peep-toe booties.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rformance-new-single-Voice.html#ixzz3ImsQls8B


----------



## Lounorada

Aside from that fugly jacket, Gwen looks incredible, she has a great body.


----------



## Lena186

I love the jacket and the MMM boots are just fabulous!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hate the boots and the beanie but Gwen can work almost anything


----------



## sabrunka

Gwens face on the voice tonight does NOT look ok... What has she done!


----------



## randr21

If u squint, some angles tonight reminds me of pete burns from dead or alive..


----------



## meluvs2shop

sabrunka said:


> Gwens face on the voice tonight does NOT look ok... What has she done!



Do you think it was the missing signature red lipstick that made her PS or fillers or whatever she does more noticeable?


----------



## LavenderIce

sabrunka said:


> Gwens face on the voice tonight does NOT look ok... What has she done!





meluvs2shop said:


> Do you think it was the missing signature red lipstick that made her PS or fillers or whatever she does more noticeable?



 I didn't even notice she wasn't wearing red lipstick.  I couldn't put my finger on it.  Something was off...


----------



## Swanky

justjared.com


----------



## Lounorada

Los Angeles, Nov 15th


Gwen looks great, cute outfit.
Apollo is adorable 


























Dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

How often does she dye Kingston's hair though? That's him in the pics, right? I know she got flack years ago when she first did it but it seems like it's done regularly


----------



## Lounorada

Gwen's instagram


----------



## Sweetpea83

So cute..


----------



## Sweetpea83

What the heck is she wearing..?


Los Angeles (11-17-14)


----------



## Lounorada

Sweetpea83 said:


> What the heck is she wearing..?
> 
> 
> Los Angeles (11-17-14)




 Oh dear...
I like the sweater and the sunglasses... and _maybe_ the scarf. Everything else is a big no.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe she had roots??!! 

She's been looking so pretty on The Voice.


----------



## EmmieMc

I like her style. She is a rock star!


----------



## AEGIS

Sweetpea83 said:


> What the heck is she wearing..?
> 
> 
> Los Angeles (11-17-14)



Sometimes you just roll outta bed and say f-it


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## kcf68

AEGIS said:


> Sometimes you just roll outta bed and say f-it


:giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (11-21-14)


----------



## Lounorada

West Hollywood, Nov 26th



















Dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jesus be a pair of flip flops


----------



## ByeKitty

Her hair looks really fried in the above pictures... That baby is adorable


----------



## stylemepretty

The baby is cute but those ears &#128563;


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Lounorada

Those shoes look like they would be painful and difficult to walk in. Yikes


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jesus be a pair of flip flops


For real.


----------



## Tivo

That baby is making me want one some kinda bad.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> That baby is making me want one some kinda bad.


Well...good luck with that...


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Watch Gwen Stefani Burn Up Wildly Animated 'Spark the Fire' Video*


Gwen Stefani strikes  a chord and a match in the half-live action, half-animated new video  for "Spark the Fire," the latest track from the singer's forthcoming  third solo album.
While the video opens with Stefani floating atop a cloud over a  vibrant cartoon city, the clip quickly jumps to a club setting, where  the No Doubt singer is joined by a horde of revelers. Amidst the  non-stop dancing, Stefani's energetic, feel-good lyrics are brought to  life by animated speech bubbles and quirky cartoon doodles. The song's  producer Pharrell even makes a trippy cameo towards the end of the  video, his disembodied head  sporting a dope-as-usual hat  floating  around a dancing Stefani.
 Stefani also got an assist from Pharrell when she premiered "Spark the Fire" during _The Voice _on Monday (both artists are currently serving as judges on the show) . Their live rendition, available to watch on NBC,  also boasted plenty of outrageous animation, while Stefani busted out  the same cloud-covered outfit she wore in the video as well. "Spark the  Fire" isn't the first time Stefani and Pharrell have worked together,  with the latter and his production partner Chad Hugo producing the No  Doubt singer's 2004 smash, "Hollaback Girl."
 "Spark the Fire" follows Stefani's synth-driven single, "Baby Don't Lie," which  dropped in October and marked the singer's first new solo song in eight  years. "Baby Don't Lie" was co-written with producers Benny Blanco,  Ryan Tedder and Noel Zancanella and is also set to appear on Stefani's  upcoming LP.
 That album, however, still has neither a release date nor a title. It will be Stefani's first solo album since 2006's _The Sweet Escape_, but follows her 2012 reunion album with No Doubt, _Push and Shove_.


VIDEO in link


Source: https://www.rollingstone.com/music/videos/gwen-stefani-burns-spark-fire-video-20141202


----------



## Lounorada

KISS FMs Jingle Ball 2014 in LA, Dec 5th



























Dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Uhhhmmm...


----------



## meluvs2shop

EmmieMc said:


> I like her style. She is a rock star!



Exactly! I love her style for HER. I don't look at Gwen's style for inspiration or anything like that. She rocks her looks like no one else can.


----------



## Nathalya

meluvs2shop said:


> Exactly! I love her style for HER. I don't look at Gwen's style for inspiration or anything like that. She rocks her looks like no one else can.



Agreed.


----------



## Lounorada

The Voice, Dec 8th







At The Voice Top 5 party in Hollywood, California, Dec 8th



















Dailymail


----------



## Tivo

Those CL's are so pretty! Any I.D.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Those CL's are so pretty! Any I.D.




They're the 'Cora' pump


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The Voice Season 7 Red Carpet Event held at HYDE Sunset: Kitchen + Cocktails on Monday (December 8) in West Hollywood, Calif.


----------



## guccimamma

wow, closeups aren't her best look.


----------



## lanasyogamama

guccimamma said:


> wow, closeups aren't her best look.



No, it isn't, but the other pics look so great.


----------



## Tivo

Gwen is so cute!


----------



## Barbora

Her outfit is cute but that hairstyle makes her look like an old lady


----------



## guccimamma

lanasyogamama said:


> No, it isn't, but the other pics look so great.



nice to know she has flaws like the rest of us!


----------



## Tivo

guccimamma said:


> wow, closeups aren't her best look.


It's the heavy makeup. I bet she'd look softer and younger without all the war paint.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Agreed..


----------



## Freckles1

Tivo said:


> It's the heavy makeup. I bet she'd look softer and younger without all the war paint.




Absolutely


----------



## Lena186

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> The Voice Season 7 Red Carpet Event held at HYDE Sunset: Kitchen + Cocktails on Monday (December 8) in West Hollywood, Calif.



Such a cute top !


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lounorada

Los Angeles, Dec 10th











Zimbio


----------



## Thingofbeauty

It's the first time I've seen a closeup of her and her skin looked bad under the makeup. Wearing all that makeup everyday can't be good for the skin.


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

Gwen Stefani with son Apollo at NYC Jingle Ball on 12/12.


----------



## Lounorada

The Voice, Dec 15th






Dailymail


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

guccimamma said:


> wow, closeups aren't her best look.





guccimamma said:


> nice to know she has flaws like the rest of us!



I don't see flaws I see caked on MU


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks pretty in that recent photo..


----------



## Lounorada

Craig's restaurant in Beverly Hills, Dec 18th

















Dailymail


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Glad she chopped the black off her hair.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Her make up is really lovely. That softer beery pink lipstick is a lot nicer than the red she wears. The blonde seems to be a softer blonde than the harsh platinum. 

No comment in the hair style. Just, no comment.


----------



## sdkitty

I thought her performance on the people magazine awards was ridiculous
This isn't my kind of music so maybe I'm wrong but that's how it looked to me


----------



## Tivo

Is she wearing tracks/weave?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Uhhhmmm&#8230;

WHAT is that hairstyle?


----------



## amoxie92

> Is she wearing tracks/weave?



She has to be.  No 40 something has hair that can do that and look so full and thick.


----------



## Lounorada

Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, Dec 17th













PEOPLE Magazine Awards in Beverly Hills, California, Dec 18th
















Zimbio


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, Dec 17th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE Magazine Awards in Beverly Hills, California, Dec 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio



Maybe it's the make-up but she looks so botoxed in the last three pictures.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love those first two photos. Harking back to the "Don't Speak" era hair and makeup.


----------



## Lounorada

Los Angeles, Dec 21st










Dailymail


----------



## ChanelMommy

I think she looks great for someone with 3 kids and in her 40s. Go Gwen rock it out sista.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Where are all of those people that swore she was messing with her face. She looks the same to me.


----------



## Bandwagons

I love Gwen, but I will never understand her love of MC Hammer pants.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (12-22-14)


----------



## AEGIS

are her teeth natural?


----------



## labelwhore04

I still can't believe she's 45, she looks late 30's to me.


----------



## mundodabolsa

AEGIS said:


> are her teeth natural?



based on this post I'd say the answer is no. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27366857&postcount=1431


----------



## Tivo

This thead has taught me a good lesson: no matter what ladies never forego eyeliner. It makes the biggest difference! Gwen's natural look works best with eyeliner.


----------



## Freckles1

Bandwagons said:


> I love Gwen, but I will never understand her love of MC Hammer pants.




Ha!! Hilarious! She is darling


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bandwagons said:


> I love Gwen, but I will never understand her love of MC Hammer pants.



Its her signature style..from the days No Doubt were purely a ska band.


----------



## Nathalya

Tivo said:


> This thead has taught me a good lesson: no matter what ladies never forego eyeliner. It makes the biggest difference! Gwen's natural look works best with eyeliner.



Ita!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mammoth Lakes, CA


----------



## Sweetpea83

Beverly Hills (1-4-14)


----------



## Lounorada

Love that last look, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her face is so beautiful


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (1-8-15)


----------



## Lounorada

Los Angeles, Dec 9th


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's nice to see her in some flats.  Heels 24x7 is a bit much imo.


----------



## Lounorada

Gwen features on Calvin Harris' new album.
I'm liking the song, it has a nice Summer vibe to it and Gwen sounds great on it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (1-12-15)


----------



## Lounorada

Los Angeles, Jan 17th














Dailymail


----------



## myown

^looking so different here


----------



## Freckles1

Good grief Gwen. I am your age and I understand not taking a shower and running around, but come on.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (1-18-15)


----------



## pink1

I know this has been discussed before but I am still always amazed she doesn't have roots showing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (1-19-15)


----------



## Artica

Sweetpea83 said:


> Los Angeles (1-19-15)



I love both rasta colours and camo print, but mixed together it looks like a hot mess!


----------



## poopsie

Gwen can carry that look off. I am more bothered by those ruffles on the shirt than anything ush:


----------



## Sweetpea83

LAX airport (1-21-15)


----------



## Tivo

I couldn't wear that thick red lipstick while carrying that adorable baby. His face would be full of red lip smooches.


----------



## ByeKitty

Awww look at him


----------



## Lounorada

Apollo is the cutest, he always looks so unimpressed with the paps!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani Embraces Lifes Unplanned Events (Including Pregnancy!)*

*Gwen Stefani*s children have learned a lot from their fashionable mama  including how to put together the perfect everyday ensemble.
 The blonde bombshell  who most recently won the Style Icon award at the PEOPLE Magazine Awards last month  has herself to thank for the creative outfits that her older boys, *Kingston*, 8½, and *Zuma*, 6, pull out of their closets.
The first one loves [to style himself] and the second one is really happy to wear sports outfits, Stefani, 45, told PEOPLE Tuesday afternoon at SoHo House West Hollywood, where she announced that her MasterCard Priceless Surprises concert will take place on Feb. 7 at the Orpheum in Los Angeles.
 And as most young kids go through their minute-long obsessions,  Stefani was particularly upset to see one of Zumas favorite alter-egos  go.
                                                                                                              [Zuma] used to be really into costumes, but hes out of that now,  which is sad because we dont have a superhero in the house anymore,  Stefani says.

 The woman of limitless talents  from singing to fashion designing to being a hands-on mother and wife  loves the constant element of surprise that has become a prominent trend in her life lately.
I think thats a theme for me right now because everything that  seems to be happening are always things that Im not planning on, like getting pregnant or doing _The Voice_ and doing new music, explains Stefani, whose new single Spark the Fire, was released in December.
 She continues, I like that I dont know whats going to happen.
 But when her focus shifts to solely being a mom, Stefani says that she and husband *Gavin Rossdale*, 49, love to do normal stuff like go to the park.
 We like to do things that are not super structured and not have a  super plan about it  just hang out together and let the day be slower  because everything goes by so fast, says Stefani.
 While Stefani carts her kindergartener and third grader off to  school, there is one person that she can be sure will be by her side   at least for now!
[The boys are] in school all day, so I try to run around and get it all done while theyre all gone, but I have the baby with me all the time, Stefani says of her 11-month-old son *Apollo*.
 I feel really blessed to have all three of them, Stefani says. Theyre just incredible.


Source: http://celebritybabies.people.com/2...style-mastercard-priceless-surprises-concert/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Recent photos:


----------



## Morgan R

Gwen Stefani in Doha,Qatar. She performed there during Qatar's 24th Mens Handball World Championship.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (2-1-15)


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her husband is so delicious


----------



## Sweetpea83

From her Instagram:


----------



## shaurin

I think she is on to something.  Her style is very messy and little kids and babies are very messy and they inevitably make you messy.  So maybe I should adopt her approach and just give in to the messy look then when my kids dirty me up no one will be the wiser.  I did a double take on the lumberjack shirt above.  At first it looked like little muddy handprints, but then I thought maybe it is part of the shirt.  She looks really cute in the Qatar pics.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani: 'It's a Miracle' That Gavin Rossdale and I Are Still Together*

Not too many rock 'n' roll marriages stand the test of time. And Gwen Stefani couldn't be more grateful that she's among the lucky ones.  

"We go through so much together  it's a miracle that we could stay together this long," the No Doubt singer, 45  who married Bush frontman Gavin Rossdale in 2002 after six years of dating  tells _Cosmopolitan_ in their March issue, on newsstands Feb. 10. 

So, what's the secret? Stefani says it's about finding the balance between being together (Rossdale joined his wife on _The Voice_ recently) and having time for yourself.  

"[Gavin's] on a short tour right now, and he wrote me the  sweetest note this morning," she says. "It's good to have those days  when we both do our own things. I think that's what keeps relationships  going, when both people can be themselves and have their own  individuality. That's especially important for women  it's hard to find  time for yourself." 

It doesn't hurt, of course, that Rossdale, 49, is a pretty attractive guy.  

"I never really saw myself landing a guy that hot," Stefani  admits. "I don't know if I was a nerd in high school, but I definitely  wasn't the super-cute cheerleader so I never saw myself getting somebody  like that. But I do think he's quite handsome. It's not the most  important thing about him, but it is nice  and he makes really cute babies!" 

Indeed, life is good for Stefani, Rossdale and their three sons   personally and professionally. And on the latter score, Stefani   who's preparing for a solo concert on Saturday in Los Angeles  doesn't  take anything for granted.  

"My parents taught us, '[Music] is your hobby. People don't make  it. It just doesn't happen,' " she says. "It still shocks me that  people care about me. I trip out about it all the time. It's  mind-blowing!" 

She adds: "For me, I've never gotten to a point where I felt, 'Okay,  I've made it, I'm number one!' It's an amazing feeling to hit number  one, but it's not that different a feeling from not being number one.  It's really about the journey  that's where the joy comes. It's not  about the end result, because there isn't really ever an end." 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-marriage-cosmo-cover


----------



## uhpharm01

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Gwen Stefani: 'It's a Miracle' That Gavin Rossdale and I Are Still Together*
> 
> Not too many rock 'n' roll marriages stand the test of time. And Gwen Stefani couldn't be more grateful that she's among the lucky ones.
> 
> "We go through so much together  it's a miracle that we could stay together this long," the No Doubt singer, 45  who married Bush frontman Gavin Rossdale in 2002 after six years of dating  tells _Cosmopolitan_ in their March issue, on newsstands Feb. 10.
> 
> So, what's the secret? Stefani says it's about finding the balance between being together (Rossdale joined his wife on _The Voice_ recently) and having time for yourself.
> 
> "[Gavin's] on a short tour right now, and he wrote me the  sweetest note this morning," she says. "It's good to have those days  when we both do our own things. I think that's what keeps relationships  going, when both people can be themselves and have their own  individuality. That's especially important for women  it's hard to find  time for yourself."
> 
> It doesn't hurt, of course, that Rossdale, 49, is a pretty attractive guy.
> 
> "I never really saw myself landing a guy that hot," Stefani  admits. "I don't know if I was a nerd in high school, but I definitely  wasn't the super-cute cheerleader so I never saw myself getting somebody  like that. But I do think he's quite handsome. It's not the most  important thing about him, but it is nice  and he makes really cute babies!"
> 
> Indeed, life is good for Stefani, Rossdale and their three sons   personally and professionally. And on the latter score, Stefani   who's preparing for a solo concert on Saturday in Los Angeles  doesn't  take anything for granted.
> 
> "My parents taught us, '[Music] is your hobby. People don't make  it. It just doesn't happen,' " she says. "It still shocks me that  people care about me. I trip out about it all the time. It's  mind-blowing!"
> 
> She adds: "For me, I've never gotten to a point where I felt, 'Okay,  I've made it, I'm number one!' It's an amazing feeling to hit number  one, but it's not that different a feeling from not being number one.  It's really about the journey  that's where the joy comes. It's not  about the end result, because there isn't really ever an end."
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.people.com/article/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-marriage-cosmo-cover



Yes it really is a miracle that her and Gavin are still together. .


----------



## kcf68

Good for them!  Hey there may of been infidelity but they have a united front for their boys!


----------



## schadenfreude

She's one of the few that can pull off the humble act and seem genuine. Good for her!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pop Magazine.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/08...d-carpet-after-debuting-new-song-start-a-war/

Gwen Stefani looks smokin in her interesting jumpsuit on the red carpet at the 2015 Grammy Awards held at the Staples Center on Sunday (February 8) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old entertainer will be performing on stage this evening alongside her The Voice co-mentor Adam Levine! Be sure to stay tuned to JustJared.com for all of the performance videos throughout the night.

The evening before, Gwen debuted a brand new ballad, Start a War at her solo show. See pics from the show below and listen to the song!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love that black jumpsuit and her makeup is beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great..


----------



## tabasc0

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes it really is a miracle that her and Gavin are still together. .





kcf68 said:


> Good for them!  Hey there may of been infidelity but they have a united front for their boys!



I'd like to know more about this!


----------



## uhpharm01

tabasc0 said:


> I'd like to know more about this!


Here's a link.  But when this story first came out, it was the nanny that he had has hand on her butt.  But this story is saying that it was his sister. I don't that was his sister. 
http://www.thesuperficial.com/gavin-rossdale-cheating-gwen-stefani-nanny-11-2012


----------



## tabasc0

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's a link.  But when this story first came out, it was the nanny that he had has hand on her butt.  But this story is saying that it was his sister. I don't that was his sister.
> http://www.thesuperficial.com/gavin-rossdale-cheating-gwen-stefani-nanny-11-2012



Wow! I always loved her with Tony Kanal more, but each has their own families now.


----------



## sdkitty

I thought she looked beautiful singing on the Grammys but there  was zero chemistry with Adam Levine.
They never even looked at eachother.  
Sam Smith (a gay man) seemed to have much more chemistry with Mary K Blige.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yeah, I adore Gwen, but that performance / song didn't work for me.


----------



## Swanky

I thought she looked stunning in her red gown, but I didn't think she sounded very good.

*Adam Levine & Gwen Stefani Perform 'My Heart Is Open' Duet at Grammys 2015 (Video) *



 
*Adam Levine* slicks his hair back for a performance of *Maroon 5*&#8216;s song &#8220;My Heart Is Open&#8221; at the _*2015 Grammy Awards*_ held at the Staples Center on Sunday (February 8) in Los Angeles.
 The 35-year-old singer was joined on stage by former _The Voice_ judge *Gwen Stefani*, who was absolutely stunning in a red dress.

If you weren&#8217;t aware, &#8220;My Heart is Open&#8221; is a track from *Maroon 5*&#8216;s latest album _V_.
 FYI: *Gwen* is wearing _Atelier Versace_, _Christian Louboutin_ shoes, and _Norman Silverman Diamonds_ jewelry.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She never sounds good. I still love her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

March issue of Fashion magazine:


----------



## dalinda

this woman doesn't age


----------



## lh211

Saw a story about her in past few days about how she never felt the need to strip off in the press. Totally think this is one of the reasons I respect her. 

Her style isn't my cup of tea, but I think she is so pretty and always has perfect hair and make up.


----------



## Ladybug09

love that pantsuit.


----------



## TC1

The fact that Gavin is almost 50 blows my mind...


----------



## Ladybug09

TC1 said:


> The fact that Gavin is almost 50 blows my mind...



He's the white Pharrell. Forever freakin young.


----------



## myown

i needed to look that up. it´s unbelievable she is almost 20 years older than me! born in 69! and he is born in 65! that´s crazy!


----------



## Lounorada

Out in Los Angeles, Feb. 11th











Dailymail


----------



## Artica

Lounorada said:


> Out in Los Angeles, Feb. 11th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dailymail



This woman is my style spirit animal. I love this entire outfit. So effortless.


----------



## arnott

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought she looked stunning in her red gown, but I didn't think she sounded very good.
> 
> *Adam Levine & Gwen Stefani Perform 'My Heart Is Open' Duet at Grammys 2015 (Video) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adam Levine* slicks his hair back for a performance of *Maroon 5*s song My Heart Is Open at the _*2015 Grammy Awards*_ held at the Staples Center on Sunday (February 8) in Los Angeles.
> The 35-year-old singer was joined on stage by former _The Voice_ judge *Gwen Stefani*, who was absolutely stunning in a red dress.
> 
> If you werent aware, My Heart is Open is a track from *Maroon 5*s latest album _V_.
> FYI: *Gwen* is wearing _Atelier Versace_, _Christian Louboutin_ shoes, and _Norman Silverman Diamonds_ jewelry.



She looks good in the red dress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ventura, CA (2-17-15).


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> He's the white Pharrell. Forever freakin young.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love her style BUT on HER. I couldn't get away with half of her outfit choices but that's part of the appeal for me. Plus 3 kids! 
Why isn't she back on the voice for this coming up season? Schedule conflicts? I only started watching bc of HER.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (2-18-15)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (2-22-15)


----------



## Sweetpea83

2-25-15


----------



## Bandwagons

I'm really not feeling the "Painting Your House" fashion.


----------



## Ladybug09

she looks good though. whose shades are those?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I tried to check..with no luck..


----------



## Lounorada

Ladybug09 said:


> she looks good though. whose shades are those?






Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I tried to check..with no luck..




Looks to me like she's wearing these ones ladies
http://www.unique-vintage.com/red-thick-kitti-cat-eye-sunglasses-sku-80099.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!!


----------



## Ladybug09

thank you!


----------



## Lounorada

Ladybug09 said:


> thank you!






Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Thanks!!




You're welcome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Studio City, CA (3-1-15)


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> He's the white Pharrell. Forever freakin young.



Haha!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (3-4-15)


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks awesome.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..


----------



## Ladybug09

Love this look and makeup.


----------



## Sweetpea83

3-5-15


----------



## KristyDarling

I really like her hair in this Marilyn Monroe-esque retro bob, especially the elegant way it was styled with the black turtleneck above. It's different and so feminine, but man the amount of work it must take!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Disneyland (3-8-15)


----------



## karo

*Hey Baby! Gwen Stefani looks stylish as she brings youngest son Apollo out for a day of running errands in LA*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llo-day-running-errands-LA.html#ixzz3Ty9XmOrG 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Looking fabulous!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks gorgeous, love the shorter hair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So do I..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani Shares Her Best Marriage Advice*

*Best Moment With No Doubt*
 Early in our career we performed in a pub in Munich where everyone knew all the words to "Don't Speak." It was incredible. And what's really insane is that I recently worked with a photographer who was at that same show as a 13-year-old, and he had tried to take off my shoe!
*Best Relationship Advice*
 You get what you put in. I've learned that from my parents, who have been married for almost 49 years -- proof that the more you work at marriage, the more amazing the rewards.
*Best Guilty Pleasure*
 A deliciously simple Margherita pizza, all to myself.
*Best Style Inspiration*
 My eighth-grade self. In 1982, I was into ska music, James Dean, and the Latino culture in my Southern California neighborhood. As a result, I tried to dress outside the box, different from what the other kids were wearing, with a laid-back vibe -- and big accessories. More than 30 years later, that's still my look!
*Best Family Tradition*
 When I was growing up, Santa Claus would cover the living room doorway in wrapping paper so we kids couldn't peek at what was under the tree. Our parents would count to three, and then we'd crash through the paper to get our presents. It's the craziest thing because now Santa does the same thing for my kids. Weird, huh?
*Best Collection*
 My three children. Anything more than two qualifies as a full-blown collection, right?


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/09/gwen-stefani-advice-marriage_n_6786976.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (3-11-15)


----------



## d-girl1011

I love the bob as well - I wish I had the time in the morning to style my hair like that!!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Love the zipper jeans! ID?


----------



## Ladybug09

cute look!


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> Love the zipper jeans! ID?




PAIGE 'Edgemont' Ultra-Skinny Jean
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GTGQ9MC...e=df0&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B00GTGQ9MC


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love that whole look. Fab.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oh Gwen, you look stunning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Barely Famous premiere, West Hollywood (3-12-15).


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Now THAT hair is perfect. It makes her look so much younger than that over-styled Marilyn look.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Is that Demi with her? Demi's not looking too good..Gwen looks fab in the latest photos.


----------



## Bentley1

Gwen is looking good! Her skin is fab and i really love her hair like that!


----------



## karo

Out for a dinner
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...okers-steps-eye-catching-petal-pink-suit.html


----------



## karo

*Soccer mom Gwen Stefani cheers on her boys at the park as son Kingston plays big brother to baby Apollo *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-big-brother-baby-Apollo.html#ixzz3USYpqpg4 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## ChanelMommy

So pretty


----------



## shaurin

Love her outfit with the grey jeans and checked shirt.  I wonder if her baby is walking yet.  I feel like he is at about that age to start.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (3-16-15)


----------



## mbaldino

She looks amazing!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks fabulous! Love those sunglasses


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep. Love it. Fab


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Cops Scramble ...*

*After Obsessed Fan's Creepy Threat*


*Gwen Stefani* was literally on pins and needles after an obsessed fan threatened to meet her at a Korea Town acupuncture clinic ... forcing her to call in cops.  
Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... the singer's been dealing with this fan for awhile, but things took a terrifying turn Tuesday when he sent her a slew of messages which said he'd be waiting at the clinic, waving from a nearby spot. 
A rattled Stefani -- who had her 1-year-old son Apollo with her -- called police who spotted a suspicious man and questioned him. Turns out, it was just some random guy who happened to get some fresh air at the wrong time. 
We're told investigators are still trying to track down whoever's sending the messages.


Source:  http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/18/gwen-stefani-cops-photo-obsessed-fan-threat/


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Gwen is perfection. She always looks so good. And her little family is adorable.


----------



## Lounorada

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Cops Scramble ...*
> 
> *After Obsessed Fan's Creepy Threat*
> 
> 
> *Gwen Stefani* was literally on pins and needles after an obsessed fan threatened to meet her at a Korea Town acupuncture clinic ... forcing her to call in cops.
> Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... the singer's been dealing with this fan for awhile, but things took a terrifying turn Tuesday when he sent her a slew of messages which said he'd be waiting at the clinic, waving from a nearby spot.
> A rattled Stefani -- who had her 1-year-old son Apollo with her -- called police who spotted a suspicious man and questioned him. Turns out, it was just some random guy who happened to get some fresh air at the wrong time.
> We're told investigators are still trying to track down whoever's sending the messages.
> 
> 
> Source:  http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/18/gwen-stefani-cops-photo-obsessed-fan-threat/


 

That's creepy. A bad side to fame... 
Must have been scary having Apollo with her.


----------



## knasarae

Sweetpea83 said:


> Los Angeles (3-16-15)



3 kids... ugh I need to know her secret.  How tall is she btw?


----------



## Sweetpea83

knasarae said:


> 3 kids... ugh I need to know her secret.  How tall is she btw?



5'6''...according to google, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

It seems not everyone is throwing their Dolce & Gabbana clothes in the trash.
Gwen  Stefani showed her support for the designing duo after they came under  fire for branding gay adoptions and children born through IVF  'synthetic.'
The  No Doubt songstress, 45, who was attending The Hollywood Reporter's  fourth annual Stars & Stylists luncheon at Soho House in Los  Angeles, dazzled the eyes in a Dolce & Gabbana black-and-white polka  dot dress that fit her figure like a second skin.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...G-polka-dot-dress-luncheon.html#ixzz3Ut9INFJa 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Tivo

I love that polka dot dress. If only the ruffled part were cut off.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Beverly Hills (3-25-15)


----------



## Ladybug09

I actually like this.

I like her style. It's usually consistent and uniquely her.


----------



## Tivo

I really like that polka dot dress. I think I may have one made.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yes, that polka dot dress has a great silhouette - and you could wear it a lot of places. I agree, skip the frill though.


----------



## karo

*Mummy duties: Gwen Stefani still manages to ooze Hollywood glamour despite casual outift on family day out with her three sons  *

She may be an international superstar.
But  when she's not on stage, Gwen Stefani is a doting mum to her three  gorgeous sons Kingston, nine, Zuma, six, and of course one-year-old  Apollo.
Proving  what a devoted parent she is, the No Doubt singer was spotted enjoying a  family day out with her boys on Saturday afternoon.

​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tift-family-day-three-sons.html#ixzz3Vo2zeEde 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*Gwen Stefani focuses on her kids with a day out at a theme park
*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-order-obsessed-fan-away.html#ixzz3Vo3VkHcE 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*Gwen Stefani opts for glamorous grunge in an orange  and black outfit as she heads on lunch date with husband Gavin Rossdale  and youngest son Apollo*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Gavin-Rossdale-son-Apollo.html#ixzz3Vo3qAIjl 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*Game, set, mum! Gwen Stefani can't contain her excitement as she attends tennis match with sons Kingston and Zuma*

It's no secret that she is passionate about parenthood, music and fashion.
But  proving to be an avid tennis fan, Gwen Stefani couldn't contain her  excitement on Sunday as she attended a match as part of the BNP Paribas  Open tournament in California.
Joined  by her two sons, Kingston, eight, and Zuma, six, the 45-year-old was  seen putting her vocal skills to good use as she yelled words of  encouragement to the court.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-match-sons-Kingston-Zuma.html#ixzz3Vo44BHqc 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great pics @Karo. Thanks for posting. Love the orange/black outfit.


----------



## Bandwagons

I legitimately thought that the cardigan pic was from 1998 or so when I first saw it. She amazes me.


----------



## Tivo

Gwen must have really amazing hair.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I want that orange cardi


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (3-30-15)


----------



## berrydiva

He's such a cutie!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (4-1-15)


----------



## Bentley1

Her face looks so fresh and pretty. I love how well she's "aging" (hate that word).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Recent photos:


----------



## Lounorada

Aww, looks like Apollo is not a fan of the Easter Bunny!


----------



## stylemepretty

Gavin's got some strong genes!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love that black sort of see through top


----------



## Meghann

californiaCRUSH said:


> I love that black sort of see through top



Me too


----------



## HavPlenty

That can't be the baby she just had! Where does the time go?


----------



## ChanelMommy

HavPlenty said:


> That can't be the baby she just had! Where does the time go?



I know, right?


----------



## Sassys

Sweetpea83 said:


> Recent photos:



Its interesting that she dresses the baby, the way my mom dressed my brothers in the 80's (Knickerbocker jumper, knee high socks) . I would think as much as she is into fashion, she would have him dressed more trendy.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Its interesting that she dresses the baby, the way my mom dressed my brothers in the 80's (Knickerbocker jumper, knee high socks) . I would think as much as she is into fashion, she would have him dressed more trendy.


Yeah, I was wondering that too, like a 50s, 60s kid...instead of the 'big boy' contemporary kids.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Its interesting that she dresses the baby, the way my mom dressed my brothers in the 80's (Knickerbocker jumper, knee high socks) . I would think as much as she is into fashion, she would have him dressed more trendy.




Usually Apollo is dressed quite trendy, but recently she's been dressing him in really old-school clothes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (4-8-15)


----------



## Artica

Sweetpea83 said:


> Los Angeles (4-8-15)



I'm gonna say no to this outfit. This looks like 1 hot mess.


----------



## arnott

Sweetpea83 said:


> Recent photos:



Her look with the Easter bunny is giving me 90s vibes but I like it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*
*

*Gwen Stefani Gets Protection From Rich Obsessed Fan Who Threatened Suicide*



*Gwen Stefani* has a fan so obsessed, he threatened to kill himself because he couldn't bear looking at photos showing her tripping.


Gwen just snagged a 3-year restraining order against Richard Portnoy -- the guy who showed up recently at her acupuncturist's office to catch her walking in.


But according to Gwen, Portnoy's done a lot more to scare and annoy her. He's shown up at her home on numerous occasions with flowers, candy, cards and letters.


According to the testimony, Portnoy wrote her a letter saying he had concluded she wasn't happy in her present life and he felt he could change that.


Portnoy is rich ... he lives in a gated community and drives expensive cars, including a Porsche and a Mercedes.


As for the tripping incident, Portnoy showed up at Gwen's doorstep, *saw her dad* and told him he had seen photos of her tripping, adding, if she was hurt, he didn't know if he could go on living. 



Source: http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/09/gwen-stefani-restraining-order-obsessed-fan-suicide-threat-trip/

*

*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Beverly Hills (4-11-15)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow how can she wear those leather leggings... it's like 90's in LA.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gwen Stefani reunites with No Doubt for pumped up show at Global Citizen Earth Day in Washington D.C.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-2015-Earth-Day-Washington.html#ixzz3XsF16Ska 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Artica

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gwen Stefani reunites with No Doubt for pumped up show at Global Citizen Earth Day in Washington D.C.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-2015-Earth-Day-Washington.html#ixzz3XsF16Ska
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



She looks great, but her face is botoxed to the max. No facial expressions at all.


----------



## Sweetpea83

CeeLo Green, *Gwen Stefani*, and Usher are returning to _The Voice_

_The Voice _is throwing its biggest reunion yet.
Former coaches CeeLo Green (seasons 1, 2, 3, and 5), Gwen Stefani (season 7), and Usher (seasons 4 and 6) will return to the show on Monday, April 27but dont expect a knockout battle for the big red chairs. Theyll be serving as advisors to the eight remaining singers in season 8, working with current coaches Adam Levine, Christina Aguilera, Pharrell Williams, and Blake Shelton.
This means that aside from Shakira (seasons 4 and 6), every past and present Voice coach will appear in next weeks episode. Levine, Aguilera, Shelton, and Green were the firs four to sit in those trademark red chairs.
Stefani shared the news on Twitter. 

​ 
​So excited! Back on #TheVoice next week to work with @Pharrells & @Xtinas teams! Cant wait 2 C everyone! &#10084;&#65039; my #VoiceFamily 
 Gwen Stefani (@gwenstefani) April 22, 2015​No word yet on which teams the other advisers will mentor.


Source: http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/23/ceelo-green-gwen-stefani-and-usher-are-returning-voice


----------



## Sweetpea83

Encino, CA (4-25-15)


----------



## csre

Exactly my thoughts about the leather leggings!! 
And that sweater!!
I got hot just by looking at her


----------



## csre

Bentley1 said:


> Her face looks so fresh and pretty. I love how well she's "aging" (hate that word).



I dunno, I would like to see her like out of the shower or at the beach


----------



## Bentley1

csre said:


> I dunno, I would like to see her like out of the shower or at the beach




Lol, well, that may possibly be a different story. [emoji16]
But, in general, she looks pretty good.


----------



## karo

*Gwen Stefani works off-duty style in grey top and  paint splatter jeans... before donning her trademark Adidas tracksuit  jacket while out in California*

She has already shown time and time again that she can switch from high glamour to casual chic with ease.
And  Gwen Stefani once again proved she can make any look work as she  stepped out in two off-duty outfits in California on Tuesday afternoon.
The  singer was seen out and about in the Sherman Oaks area and she drew  attention thanks to her eye-catching paint splatter effect jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uit-jacket-running-errands.html#ixzz3YhXqYtKM 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Looking cute!


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks like she raided some Russian Gopnik's closet in the last picture.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks good without little makeup, but you definitely see the lip plumper/filler stuff.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sherman Oaks, CA...4-29-15


----------



## Sweetpea83

West Hollywood, 5-7-15.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles, 5-10-15.


----------



## MCF

She looks thinner.


----------



## Freckles1

Look how dapper her boys are!!


----------



## Chanel522

She's just a pretty woman. Edgy but still classy.


----------



## Lounorada

What a gorgeous family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gwen Stefani became known to the world as the boisterous blonde frontwoman of No Doubt.
The 45-year-old singer remembered who her friends were as she and her band mates attended the An Evening With Women benefit in Los Angeles on Saturday.
Gwen was her usual rock girl chic in a pair of beige cargo shorts matched with a black satiny and black fishnet tights.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Doubt-Evening-Women-event.html#ixzz3aVSwj6tO 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## mcb100

I think she's gorgeous and she wears clothing really well, but I don't like her style personally for me. I just don't really like the outfits that she puts together but she seems really great otherwise.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Beverly Hills, 5-21-15.


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> West Hollywood, 5-7-15.




Is that nail polish the kids got on there?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Chanel522 said:


> She's just a pretty woman. Edgy but still classy.



Summed it up perfectly. +1


----------



## skarsbabe

tweegy said:


> Is that nail polish the kids got on there?



Sure is. Zuma probably gets to do what he wants after seeing how mom uses it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Recent photos:


----------



## Sweetpea83

5-30-15


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued:


----------



## lh211

mcb100 said:


> I think she's gorgeous and she wears clothing really well, but I don't like her style personally for me. I just don't really like the outfits that she puts together but she seems really great otherwise.



This exactly. 

I find her to be so pretty, and classically beautiful BUT her style is so horrible. Even how she dresses those kids.


----------



## Sweetpea83

6-7-15


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pasadena, CA (6-14-15).


----------



## Sweetpea83

6-21-15, Los Angeles.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

I love Gwen! Whatever happened to Gavin though? What's he up to these days? I wasn't really a Bush fan, but I liked him in Constantine a lot. I thought he'd do more acting after that, but then he didn't. I guess he's happy being Mr. Stefani, the family man? Good for him if so, I was just curious.


----------



## nillacobain

What the heck is that baby wearing?


----------



## BPC

She's a beautiful woman and all, but if I were a guy, I wouldn't be attracted to her at. She just doesn't have any sex appeal.


----------



## Ladybug09

interesting, I think she has lots of sex appeal for the Right man...*HER *Man! LOL..


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think she's super sexy.

The little guy's romper is too cute.


----------



## BPC

Ladybug09 said:


> interesting, I think she has lots of sex appeal for the Right man...*HER *Man! LOL..



Her man has been with a lot of women while he was HER man. No idea why she stayed with him but to each their own.


----------



## Ladybug09

BPC said:


> Her man has been with a lot of women while he was HER man. No idea why she stayed with him but to each their own.



Some people are in to that....kanye shrug...


----------



## dalinda

she paints her son's nails and toenails?


----------



## myown

^what´s the big deal?


----------



## Sweetpea83

_Not understanding the hair..lol._

There's No Doubt that she's known for her keen sense of style.
And Gwen Stefani appears to have imparted that fashion-forward mentality upon her children.
The 45-year-old songstress was spotted with her boys on Sunday as the family donned chic outfits to a Sunday church service.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nable-attire-attend-Church.html#ixzz3eQ4QLiwB 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles, 7-10-15.


----------



## Lounorada

Burbank, July 28th.











DailyMail


----------



## lallybelle

Gwen Stefani has filed for divorce from her husband Gavin Rossdale, TMZ has learned.
Gwen cites irreconcilable differences in her divorce petition, which seeks to end their 13-year-marriage.
Gwen, who's repped by attorney Scott Weston, is asking for joint custody of the couple's 3 kids -- 9-year-old Kingston, 6-year-old Zuma and 1-year-old Apollo.
Gavin, who's repped by disso-queen Laura Wasser, filed his response at the same time, and he's also asking for joint custody. It's clear the petition and response were orchestrated to be filed simultaneously.
Sources tell TMZ there is no prenup, so the 50/50 California community property laws kick in. 45-year-old Gwen is worth a reported $80 million, and 49-year-old Gavin's worth an estimated $35 million. Given the length of the marriage, that will probably all go into one pot before it's divided.
Gwen checked the box on the form to deny Gavin spousal support.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3hnUvLg2n


----------



## AshTx.1

lallybelle said:


> Gwen Stefani has filed for divorce from her husband Gavin Rossdale, TMZ has learned.
> Gwen cites irreconcilable differences in her divorce petition, which seeks to end their 13-year-marriage.
> Gwen, who's repped by attorney Scott Weston, is asking for joint custody of the couple's 3 kids -- 9-year-old Kingston, 6-year-old Zuma and 1-year-old Apollo.
> Gavin, who's repped by disso-queen Laura Wasser, filed his response at the same time, and he's also asking for joint custody. It's clear the petition and response were orchestrated to be filed simultaneously.
> Sources tell TMZ there is no prenup, so the 50/50 California community property laws kick in. 45-year-old Gwen is worth a reported $80 million, and 49-year-old Gavin's worth an estimated $35 million. Given the length of the marriage, that will probably all go into one pot before it's divided.
> Gwen checked the box on the form to deny Gavin spousal support.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3hnUvLg2n



Wow...


----------



## YSoLovely

This is as surprising as it's absolutely not surprising, iykwim.

2015 has not been kind to long-term (celeb) relationships so far...


----------



## megs0927

I was not expecting this one!


----------



## Freckles1

At least they are showing respect for themselves and their children.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Didn't expect this but that's one fine man on the market now lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm a huge fan and she got married and had her first baby within months of my marriage / baby.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What a shame. And yes, surprised and yet....not. Rumours reached their peak with them years ago about a possible split but I thought it had all subsided.


----------



## Lounorada

That's sad, they _seemed_ like such a solid couple. 
I'm surprised and not surprised at the same time.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sad. I liked Gwen and him together.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

They made really cute babies. I remember when the Internet was obsessed with Kingston.


----------



## uhpharm01

lallybelle said:


> Gwen Stefani has filed for divorce from her husband Gavin Rossdale, TMZ has learned.
> Gwen cites irreconcilable differences in her divorce petition, which seeks to end their 13-year-marriage.
> Gwen, who's repped by attorney Scott Weston, is asking for joint custody of the couple's 3 kids -- 9-year-old Kingston, 6-year-old Zuma and 1-year-old Apollo.
> Gavin, who's repped by disso-queen Laura Wasser, filed his response at the same time, and he's also asking for joint custody. It's clear the petition and response were orchestrated to be filed simultaneously.
> Sources tell TMZ there is no prenup, so the 50/50 California community property laws kick in. 45-year-old Gwen is worth a reported $80 million, and 49-year-old Gavin's worth an estimated $35 million. Given the length of the marriage, that will probably all go into one pot before it's divided.
> Gwen checked the box on the form to deny Gavin spousal support.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3hnUvLg2n



Wow


----------



## theDuchess26

How sad. Did not see that one coming!


----------



## sdkitty

surprised and not surprised
it seems - esp in the celeb world - that marriage isn't a permanent commitment 
so, my question is why do it?  
or at least why do it multiple times?  not that this question applies to them (as far as I know) but I'm pretty sure it will apply in due time


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> surprised and not surprised
> it seems - esp in the celeb world - that marriage isn't a permanent commitment
> so, my question is why do it?
> or at least why do it multiple times?  not that this question applies to them (as far as I know) but I'm pretty sure it will apply in due time



I won't put Gwen and Gavin in this category, since they were together for years before they got married and then stayed married a long time, but for some celebs they seem to treat marriage the same way non celebs would treat the term bf/gf, or maybe the level of commitment of living together.


----------



## Staci_W

Count me suprised. 


Wonder if the baby was an attempt to stay together.


----------



## Sweetpea83

MarvelGirl said:


> Sad. I liked Gwen and him together.




Me too! [emoji53]


----------



## lanasyogamama

Staci_W said:


> Count me suprised.
> 
> 
> Wonder if the baby was an attempt to stay together.



I was thinking that about them as well as Jen and Ben.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I won't put Gwen and Gavin in this category, since they were together for years before they got married and then stayed married a long time, but for some celebs they seem to treat marriage the same way non celebs would treat the term bf/gf, or maybe the level of commitment of living together.


I'm not saying they didn't try but when virtually everyone gets divorced eventually, why marry multiple times?
Why not be like Goldie Hawn.  I think she married once, divorced then decided to just live in a committed relationship.  Fingers crossed she and Kurt stay together.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm actually surprised by a celeb divorce for once.


----------



## bisousx

Not surprised. He's a cheater.


----------



## usmcwifey

Didn't he hide the fact that he had a child previous to this marriage? Or was that just a rumor?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

usmcwifey said:


> Didn't he hide the fact that he had a child previous to this marriage? Or was that just a rumor?



Yes, Daisy Lowe is his daughter. The paternity test was done when Daisy was about 14. It's believed Gavin hid the information from Gwen.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Gwen should've had a prenup, now she's 25% poorer.


----------



## morgan20

Oh damn I don't know why but I am a bit sad.....well actually I do maybe because I am going through a separation at the moment (eighteen years)


----------



## uhpharm01

bisousx said:


> Not surprised. He's a cheater.



That's true


----------



## uhpharm01

freespirit71 said:


> yes, daisy lowe is his daughter. The paternity test was done when daisy was about 14. It's believed gavin hid the information from gwen.


smh


----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> Oh damn I don't know why but I am a bit sad.....well actually I do maybe because I am going through a separation at the moment (eighteen years)




I'm sorry to hear that (hugs).


----------



## lanasyogamama

morgan20 said:


> Oh damn I don't know why but I am a bit sad.....well actually I do maybe because I am going through a separation at the moment (eighteen years)



I'm sorry.  Lots of hugs and support.


----------



## usmcwifey

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, Daisy Lowe is his daughter. The paternity test was done when Daisy was about 14. It's believed Gavin hid the information from Gwen.




Yeah see that's awful ....


----------



## SpeedyJC

Wow I was surprised by this also. Cute couple and cute kids.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, Daisy Lowe is his daughter. The paternity test was done when Daisy was about 14. It's believed Gavin hid the information from Gwen.


I don't think he knew. Another man was named the father and Gavin was Daisy's godfather. Shortly after he married Gwen the mother confessed he was the father, the result of a brief affair he had long before he meet Gwen. 

I do think he kept things from her though. The fact that he had been in a long term relationship with a man (Marilyn) is definitely one he lied about for years and asked for it not to be reported when he confirmed it by accident during an interview.

It's my guess that those were two massive blows to the marriage, especially the fact that he denied for years he was with Marilyn. I think Gwen could have dealt with the fact that he'd had the relationship but the lying about it must have been devastating.

This divorce came as a shock though. Poor Gweny Gwen Gwen.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani's 'Top Priority Is Making Sure Her Kids Feel Secure' in 'Amicable' Gavin Rossdale Split: Source*

While they're calling it quits on their marriage, Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale's main focus will continue to be on their kids. 

"Their priority is making sure they maintain a safe and secure home for their children regardless of what's happening," a source close to Stefani tells PEOPLE. "When you're separated and have kids, you're much more emotionally invested." 

The pair are parents to sons Kingston, 9; Zuma, who turns 7 this month; and Apollo, 17 months. 

Adds the source: "Knowing how she is as a mom, her top priority is making sure her kids feel secure and comforted during the process." 

PEOPLE confirmed Monday night that _The Voice_ star, 45, and Rossdale, 49, had split, and "it's an amicable parting," says the source. 

​ 

​

Another source tells PEOPLE that even though both stars have busy careers, "the kids always come first." 

"This is not a family that mostly relies on nannies," the source says. "Gwen and Gavin are great parents and mostly handle school drop-offs and pick-ups themselves. Gavin is a jokester and often has the boys doubled over with laughter and Gwen is very nurturing. She often shows up to afternoon business meetings with Apollo napping in a baby carrier." 



The couple met 20 years ago when their bands, No Doubt and Bush, toured together, then said "I do" in 2002. They would have celebrated their 13th wedding anniversary next month. 

"While the two of us have come to the mutual decision that we will no longer be partners in marriage, we remain partners in parenthood and are committed to jointly raising our three sons in a happy and healthy environment," the pair told PEOPLE in a statement. 




Source: http://www.people.com/article/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-divorce-amicable-kids-top-priority


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I've never heard any rumours of him being a cheater though. Have there been?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Thingofbeauty said:


> I don't think he knew. Another man was named the father and Gavin was Daisy's godfather. Shortly after he married Gwen the mother confessed he was the father, the result of a brief affair he had long before he meet Gwen.
> 
> I do think he kept things from her though. *The fact that he had been in a long term relationship with a man (Marilyn)* is definitely one he lied about for years and asked for it not to be reported when he confirmed it by accident during an interview.
> 
> It's my guess that those were two massive blows to the marriage, especially the fact that he denied for years he was with Marilyn. I think Gwen could have dealt with the fact that he'd had the relationship but the lying about it must have been devastating.
> 
> This divorce came as a shock though. Poor Gweny Gwen Gwen.



what the what?!?!?!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

.pursefiend. said:


> what the what?!?!?!


You didn't hear about this?

Sorry to be the one:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-gay-confession-years-late-says-Marilyn.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Well, dang..


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sweetpea83 said:


> Well, dang..


I think he came out and admitted he was when the story first came out but he denied it for years. He also said it was a very brief fling because he was experimenting but Marilyn, Boy George and several others said they were together for years and were in love.

I think that must have rocked Gwen to her very core because he blatantly lied for many years and professed they were never together. The fact that they were together is one thing - arguably it was a relationship that pre-dated her and had ended long before they got together. But the fact that he lied and covered it up and  then asked the reporter not to print it because Gwen didn't know.


----------



## NYC Chicky

I loved her wedding dress with the pink dip dye!! 
I saw radar is saying it was another nanny affair ...agh
Sad!! Liked them together (although I'd approve if she ever got bk with tony)!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NYC Chicky said:


> I loved her wedding dress with the pink dip dye!!
> I saw radar is saying it was another nanny affair ...agh
> Sad!! Liked them together (although I'd approve if she ever got bk with tony)!!


I just want to see her with dark roots and Chap Stick on her lips


----------



## LVjudy

.pursefiend. said:


> what the what?!?!?!



RIGHT!!! i had to read that three times LOL


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LVjudy said:


> RIGHT!!! i had to read that three times LOL


Man. I feel like such the bearer of bad news here


----------



## .pursefiend.

Thingofbeauty said:


> You didn't hear about this?
> 
> Sorry to be the one:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-gay-confession-years-late-says-Marilyn.html



Nooooooooooooo!!! This is new to me. 



LVjudy said:


> RIGHT!!! i had to read that three times LOL



Girl.. i kept reading that sentence like WTF?!


----------



## Coco Belle

Yeah this is the least surprising thing ever. He is well known for being an enthusiastic shagger, and for lying about his relationships. He was with Marilyn for five years, but keeps saying it was just "experimentation". Um... no. You were in a relationship. How incredibly hurtful to his ex, to say something like that.

When your husband is bisexual, that's no problem in itself. When he is bisexual AND promiscuous, that's got to be extremely stressful - every person he meets, you might worry what is going on. When he's bisexual, promiscuous, AND can't be honest about it... jeez that is a long hard road. Even if they had an open marriage, where other partners are fine, the lying is going to chip away at things in the long term.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Was he cheating with men, women, transgender or all of the above?

Do you think she ever got over Tony?

I'm just asking.


----------



## uhpharm01

Coco Belle said:


> Yeah this is the least surprising thing ever. He is well known for being an enthusiastic shagger, and for lying about his relationships. He was with Marilyn for five years, but keeps saying it was just "experimentation". Um... no. You were in a relationship. How incredibly hurtful to his ex, to say something like that.
> 
> When your husband is bisexual, that's no problem in itself. When he is bisexual AND promiscuous, that's got to be extremely stressful - every person he meets, you might worry what is going on. When he's bisexual, promiscuous, AND can't be honest about it... jeez that is a long hard road. Even if they had an open marriage, where other partners are fine, the lying is going to chip away at things in the long term.



Her husband is a hot mess


----------



## skarsbabe

Had to re-read that link. I kept expecting you were all talking about Marilyn Manson! Hahaha! Never heard of just 'Marilyn'


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

"When your husband is bisexual, that's no problem in itself." 

The hell it ain't. At least for me anyway lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well, with her songwriting style, the next album should be epic.


----------



## bisousx

I've always felt sorry for Gwen. I didn't know the extent of her husband's cheating, but I thought it was common knowledge that he cheated on her a few times. I never want to see a woman so desperate for love that she would put up with all that, but I think most of us have been there at some point in our lives. She's still gorgeous and highly successful, I hope she moves on and is happier without him.


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> "When your husband is bisexual, that's no problem in itself."
> 
> The hell it ain't. At least for me anyway lol


----------



## BPC

I'm so glad she finally came to her senses and left his cheating ***. 

Appearances are deceiving, Gavin is the epitome of a cheating low-life.


----------



## Ladybug09

lallybelle said:


> Gwen Stefani has filed for divorce from her husband Gavin Rossdale, TMZ has learned.
> Gwen cites irreconcilable differences in her divorce petition, which seeks to end their 13-year-marriage.
> Gwen, who's repped by attorney Scott Weston, is asking for joint custody of the couple's 3 kids -- 9-year-old Kingston, 6-year-old Zuma and 1-year-old Apollo.
> Gavin, who's repped by disso-queen Laura Wasser, filed his response at the same time, and he's also asking for joint custody. It's clear the petition and response were orchestrated to be filed simultaneously.
> Sources tell TMZ there is no prenup, so the 50/50 California community property laws kick in. 45-year-old Gwen is worth a reported $80 million, and 49-year-old Gavin's worth an estimated $35 million. Given the length of the marriage, that will probably all go into one pot before it's divided.
> Gwen checked the box on the form to deny Gavin spousal support.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3hnUvLg2n



heard this earlier...



jimmyshoogirl said:


> "When your husband is bisexual, that's no problem in itself."
> 
> The hell it ain't. At least for me anyway lol


Who you tellin'!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


>


+ one

I like going into battle knowing my competitors have the same weapon


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> + one
> 
> I like going into battle knowing my competitors have the same weapon


Stopppp!!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lanasyogamama said:


> Well, with her songwriting style, the next album should be epic.


I know! 

Her poor exes though. She's like Taylor Swift, Ed Sheeran and John Mayer thrown into a vat of peroxide, Ruby Woo lipstick and SPF80 sunblock.

Don't get me wrong, I have always liked Gwen, even as she became a bit insufferable over the years. But some of those songs were awkward and uncomfortable. 

"I kinda always knew I'd end up your ex-girlfriend
I hope I hold a special place with the rest of them
And you know it makes me sick to be on that list
But I should have thought of that before we kissed"


----------



## Coco Belle

lol.

I've assumed that she knew he was bisexual when she married him - and hopefully she didn't marry him in spite of that, if that makes sense.

I wouldn't have a problem with my husband being bi. As long as he is faithful, it doesn't matter if he's straight or bi, kwim? The problem only comes in when one partner, regardless of orientation, decides to step out.

And again, maybe they had an "arrangement" but even if you're ok with that, the lying about it really sucks.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> + one
> 
> I like going into battle knowing my competitors have the same weapon


 
Agreed!


----------



## usmcwifey

Thingofbeauty said:


> + one
> 
> I like going into battle knowing my competitors have the same weapon




Not only that but now there's twice the competition! No thanks!


----------



## LVjudy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> "When your husband is bisexual, that's no problem in itself."
> 
> The hell it ain't. At least for me anyway lol




I literally hollered!!! [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## Staci_W

I wouldn't want a bi partner. I'd be worried that he would get sexually unsatisfied because I couldn't do things that another man could do iykwim.


----------



## Sasha2012

Fans have been left devastated by the news that Gavin Rossdale and Gwen Stefani have called time on their marriage.

And the singer was pictured for the first time since the news was revealed, cutting a slightly sombre figure while out and about in Los Angeles. 

The star was seen walking his dog whilst talking to a friend as they strolled through the streets in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Stefani-13-years-marriage.html#ixzz3htJeeupN


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Is this the nanny?

:lolots:


----------



## guccimamma

Thingofbeauty said:


> Man. I feel like such the bearer of bad news here



wow. 5 years is not experimenting.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

guccimamma said:


> wow. 5 years is not experimenting.


Like h3ll it is!

I would have ripped him to shreds! The entire world knew he had lied to her for YEARS!


----------



## Sasha2012

This is from In Touch in 2009.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

They ain't right for saying Gwen and Marilyn look alike


----------



## Sasha2012

Thingofbeauty said:


> They ain't right for saying Gwen and Marilyn look alike


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


>


Gavin looks like a baby in those pics though. I wonder how old he was


----------



## bisousx

Thingofbeauty said:


> Gavin looks like a baby in those pics though. I wonder how old he was



Gavin said he was 17 at the time.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bisousx said:


> Gavin said he was 17 at the time.


Damn. That's young. I think the media made too much of this revelation BUT he helped create the monster because he denied it for years. He made what should have been a small or even non-issue so much bigger than it needed to be.


----------



## Sasha2012

Thingofbeauty said:


> Gavin looks like a baby in those pics though. I wonder how old he was



I know Gavin is 17 in the picture where he's wearing all white. I'm guessing they met circa 1982. Marilyn is 3 years older than him. 

BTW I didn't realize Gavin was turning 50 this year, he has aged well.



Thingofbeauty said:


> Damn. That's young. I think the media made too much of this revelation BUT he helped create the monster because he denied it for years. He made what should have been a small or even non-issue so much bigger than it needed to be.



It doesn't help that marilyn calls Gavin the love of his life and revealed that they were in a relationship for years. Just last year Marilyn said he hasn't kissed anyone since Gavin...But yeah denying something usually makes it a bigger issue.



Gavin Rossdale admitted to 'a one-time experimentation' with Boy George's best pal Marilyn, but the former Eighties star claims they were in love.

In a heartfelt interview about his traumatic descent into a 20-year drug habit, Marilyn - who now goes by his real name Peter Robinson - says he was so devastated after the 'break-up' with the Bush frontman, that he hasn't been romantically involved with another in 28 years.

'I cried every day for 10 years,' the Band Aid star, 52, told the Daily Mirror, 'I've not even kissed anyone else since.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sn-t-kissed-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz3htkXD0Hn


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yeeeeeaaah. He doesn't sound unstable at all...


----------



## guccimamma

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yeeeeeaaah. He doesn't sound unstable at all...



no, not at all. just slowly lock the doors and don't make eye contact.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

How are you crying longer than you were in the "experiment"? I don't get it. 

And no one else in 28 years? Fool.


----------



## Freckles1

morgan20 said:


> Oh damn I don't know why but I am a bit sad.....well actually I do maybe because I am going through a separation at the moment (eighteen years)




I'm so sorry. DH and I have been married for 20 - it is NOT easy. Thinking of you


----------



## ByeKitty

I think he's exaggerating.


----------



## uhpharm01

byekitty said:


> i think he's exaggerating.



+1


----------



## Thingofbeauty

guccimamma said:


> no, not at all. just slowly lock the doors and don't make eye contact.


D@mn right


----------



## schadenfreude

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is this the nanny?
> 
> :lolots:



:giggles: 

I thought the little Pomeranian was Gwen's dog... Chewy is its name I think....


----------



## creighbaby

Sasha2012 said:


> This is from In Touch in 2009.




Separated at birth? The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## rubysoma

Is anyone going on a No Doubt tear?  I'm listening to all their old stuff again, specifically Return of Saturn (which I think she wrote around one of her break ups with Gavin).  I love 90s music!!

I always thought it was interesting that Gwen seemed really into marriage and babies, but all of her interviews about her marriage seemed ... less than enthused.

I never cared too much about their relationship, but I assumed it was pretty strong even with the revelation about Daisy and Marilyn.  Now I'm hearing that he cheated all the time.  I hope he didn't cheat with the nanny.  She's Gwen's sister!  I can see how that would be the final nail in the coffin.

I ran into Gwen and Tony once and they seemed just like really really really super duper close friends.  He has a wife and a kid, so I don't think she's actively pining for him.


----------



## bisousx

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yeeeeeaaah. He doesn't sound unstable at all...





guccimamma said:


> no, not at all. just slowly lock the doors and don't make eye contact.





jimmyshoogirl said:


> How are you crying longer than you were in the "experiment"? I don't get it.
> 
> And no one else in 28 years? Fool.



You guys are going to think this is really crazy, but I actually know two older men (one must be in his 60s, the other is 90) who waited their entire lives for a woman. Or so they claim, but I don't know why they would make up something like that.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Shocked...


----------



## veyda

There was always rumors about Gavin cheating on Gwen. Courtney Love told Howard Stern that she slept with Gavin after he and Gwen were married. Not sure if it was true. But why would CL say that live on air on the Howard Stern show knowing it could be refuted if she wasn't telling the truth?  

A few blind items here and there about him too. I just started thinking Gwen either turned a blind eye to it or they had an open marriage 

I feel bad for them though.  My marriage imploded in year 13 also. Really knocks you off your feet for a long time.


----------



## Bentley1

Dang, everything in the last few pages of this thread is news to
Me.
I don't follow these two much, but I had no clue he was Bi, a serial cheater or that there was any trouble in their marriage big enough for a divorce. They presented well, imo.


----------



## uhpharm01

veyda said:


> There was always rumors about Gavin cheating on Gwen. Courtney Love told Howard Stern that she slept with Gavin after he and Gwen were married. Not sure if it was true. But why would CL say that live on air on the Howard Stern show knowing it could be refuted if she wasn't telling the truth?
> 
> A few blind items here and there about him too. I just started thinking Gwen either turned a blind eye to it or they had an open marriage
> 
> I feel bad for them though.  My marriage imploded in year 13 also. Really knocks you off your feet for a long time.



Courtney love &#128586;


----------



## ByeKitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Courtney love &#128586;



Oh my, Gwen go see a doctor!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

creighbaby said:


> Separated at birth? The resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> View attachment 3088579



All these English boys look the same anyways


----------



## uhpharm01

ByeKitty said:


> Oh my, Gwen go see a doctor!!!



Yep!!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

veyda said:


> There was always rumors about Gavin cheating on Gwen. Courtney Love told Howard Stern that she slept with Gavin after he and Gwen were married. Not sure if it was true. But why would CL say that live on air on the Howard Stern show knowing it could be refuted if she wasn't telling the truth?
> 
> A few blind items here and there about him too. I just started thinking Gwen either turned a blind eye to it or they had an open marriage
> 
> I feel bad for them though.  My marriage imploded in year 13 also. Really knocks you off your feet for a long time.



I think the rumor was that Hollaback Girl is about Courtney


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Now it's MY turn to be shocked.

Courtney Love?!


----------



## sdkitty

I'd have trouble with my husband being bi, seeing photos of him dressing like a girl, etc.
But I guess these people live in a much different world than I do.
I also don't think Gavin is all that attractive.  Gwen is more beautiful and more successful.  Sad to see a family break up but she'll be OK.


----------



## nastasja

Thingofbeauty said:


> Now it's MY turn to be shocked.
> 
> Courtney Love?!




She's probably lying. Courtney and Gwen have a long-standing feud. Gwen wrote 'Hollaback Girl' about her.


----------



## guccimamma

pretty men are just too much work.


----------



## Sweetpea83

veyda said:


> There was always rumors about Gavin cheating on Gwen. Courtney Love told Howard Stern that she slept with Gavin after he and Gwen were married. Not sure if it was true. But why would CL say that live on air on the Howard Stern show knowing it could be refuted if she wasn't telling the truth?
> 
> A few blind items here and there about him too. I just started thinking Gwen either turned a blind eye to it or they had an open marriage
> 
> I feel bad for them though.  My marriage imploded in year 13 also. Really knocks you off your feet for a long time.


 
Gross..who would want to bed Courtney Love..lol..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> This is from In Touch in 2009.


they are wrong for those pics....I wonder if Gavin is a top or bottom....


Thingofbeauty said:


> They ain't right for saying Gwen and Marilyn look alike


For real right!


bisousx said:


> Gavin said he was 17 at the time.


That Marilyn guy looks a lot older in age AND experience....her probably turned Gavin inside out.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> they are wrong for those pics....I wonder if Gavin is a top or bottom....
> 
> For real right!
> 
> That Marilyn guy looks a lot older in age AND experience....her probably turned Gavin inside out.


He definitely does look much older and experienced


----------



## Deco

The biggest shocker in this thread is that Marilyn isn't gay and has dated more women than men.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Decophile said:


> The biggest shocker in this thread is that Marilyn isn't gay and has dated more women than men.



Dear Marilyn:


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thingofbeauty said:


> Dear Marilyn:






*dead*


----------



## Sasha2012

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...er-marilyn-secret-phone-call-the-voice-judge/

*Gavin Rossdales Gay Lover Reveals Secret Phone Call That Sparked The Divorce  Gwen Stefani Heartbroken*

Gwen Stefani could never shake her fears that Gavin Rossdale cheated. But were her suspicions justified? RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal that Rossdale did reach out to a former lover in the weeks before their divorce: cross-dressing pop singer Marilyn!

I spoke to him a couple weeks ago,  Marilyn, born Peter Robinson, told Radar in an exclusive interview. He called me.

According to Marilyn, Rossdale unleashed an emotional hour-long monologue about how his former lover was responsible for the breakdown of his marriage to Stefani.

Marilyn claimed he ranted about, the way everything is my fault in an conversation that quickly became heated. Because I did an interview [about the affair]  and everything from then on is all my fault.

And Im listening to all this. He said Youre getting all worked up, and I said Out of two of us, whos the one screaming? He went on and on.

But eventually, He did calm down and caught himself, Marilyn said.

Rossdale initially denied his affair with Marilyn when he first came forward in 2009, but the Bush frontman admitted two years later that the couple had shared a sexual relationship in the early 1980s. That inability to accept his past, according to the pop star, doomed his marriage to Stefani.

Gwen wants him to be something hes not, and he wants to be something hes not, said Marilyn. Thats my interpretation.

Im very sad for all parties involved, mostly the children.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Why does everyone that gives an interview to Radar sound crazy and desperate? <--- that might be a rhetorical question


----------



## purseprincess32

Poor Gwen... I remember hearing in the media and magazines about the cheating rumors regarding Gavin. But I thought they had worked things out and their marriage. It's too bad especially for their kids. And with Gwen having no pre-nup that's gotta sting.


----------



## cali1218

He´s a cheater, a person can only take so much.


----------



## Freckles1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Dear Marilyn:




I die


----------



## veyda

Oh boy now I feel really bad for Gwen. She must be mortified. 

All of us old LAMBIES still love ya girl!


----------



## Sasha2012

Thingofbeauty said:


> He definitely does look much older and experienced



Marilyn said Gavin was a fan and he is the one who approached him in an interview last year.... He also said he had been celibate after the split but idk about theat since he was also a heroin addict for 20 years.

_And in an exclusive interview, the once-world-famous star reveals how after partying with the biggest names he lost a million and ended up on benefits.

After Band Aid lots of things went wrong in my life and I had a nervous breakdown, he says.

I started smoking heroin and taking shedloads of prescription drugs. I moved into my mums house and basically spent 20 years on heroin.

But little remains of the fame and fortune that Peter once enjoyed in abundance. His decline started with his arrest for heroin possession in 1986 at his pal Boy Georges flat.

Although he was found not guilty, unlike George, the case still did major damage to his career.

Attempts at a comeback all failed and in the early nineties a series of massive events sent him into a nervous breakdown.

He says: The court case was a horrible part of my life. If it had been one or two things that would have been OK but it was everything at once. Nearly £1million was stolen from me.

"I lost my flat because of bad advice from people who were supposed to be looking out for me and I was betrayed by people close to me.

I had a nervous breakdown. I just thought, f*** this, f*** everyone. I didnt want to speak to anyone, I didnt answer the phone, reply to letters, nothing.

Occasional forays into the public eye included a stint on Channel 4s hairdressing reality show The Salon in 2003.

*But his career still stubbornly flatlined. Through it all, Peter battled his demons alone, single and celibate following the end of a relationship with Bush singer Gavin Rossdale.

Rossdale, now long-married to No Doubts Gwen Stefani, at first denied the relationship when Boy George revealed it in his 1995 autobiography.

He later admitted only a one-time experimentation. Peter, however, remembers it as much more.

He was a fan of mine, he recalls. Hed follow me around the clubs everywhere and I was vile to him so he would stop. But he never did.

One day I saw him in a club and told him it had to stop. He had his car outside and asked to speak to me somewhere quiet.

He told me he loved me, which I said was ridiculous because he didnt know me. But after about an hour-and-a-half we were both crying and ended up in each others arms. And that was it. We were a couple.

Gavin continues to insist it was just a one-off, but Peter says the rock star was the love of his life and when they split in 1986 he was devastated.

I cried every day for 10 years, he says. Ive not even kissed anyone else since.* _ 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/band-aid-star-marilyn-spent-4611526


----------



## bisousx

I'm not a fan of this Marilyn character. I think it's really tacky of him to blab about Gavin and instigate, regardless of whether the affair was true or not.


----------



## Sasha2012

bisousx said:


> I'm not a fan of this Marilyn character. I think it's really tacky of him to blab about Gavin and instigate, regardless of whether the affair was true or not.



Marilyn may be a former cross dressing drug addict with loose lips but he makes sense on his assessment of Gavin. He hadn't been honest with himself nor Gwen but I also feel like she knew he was bisexual and wanted that rocker image family. She's the one who chased him down after she was dumped by Tony. Also she must feel some type of way about his love child, who is now an adult. 

That being said this isn't Marilyn's marriage and he really shouldn' give the media any input on this mess but it makes for great gossip.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Marilyn is amplifying his own grief I think. Having said that I think the story about Courtney Love is true. They used to run in the same circles.

Now I can't get Marilyn's song "Calling Your Name" out of my damn head - earworm!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bisousx said:


> I'm not a fan of this Marilyn character. I think it's really tacky of him to blab about Gavin and instigate, regardless of whether the affair was true or not.


Agreed


----------



## tomz_grl

This is JUICY! And, I find it hard to believe she or her record company wasn't privy to this info.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

doesnt he have a daughter?!? i'm pretty sure there was a scandal a few years back


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I know a chick that banged him for awhile


----------



## guccimamma

wow, this guy sounds like a winner...wonder why he ended up alone.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...dale-divorce-gay-lover-marilyn-secrets-split/

*Kiss & Tell All! Gavin Rossdale&#8217;s Gay Lover Marillyn Reveals Why Rocker Struggled &#8216;For Years&#8217; With Gwen Stefani*

Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale&#8216;s split after 20 years together stunned fans, but not Rossdale&#8217;s gay lover! Cross-dressing pop star Marilyn told RadarOnline.com in an exclusive interview that the couple had struggled &#8220;for years&#8221; and Rossdale openly confessed their &#8220;issues&#8221; to his former boyfriend.

According to Marilyn, Rossdale opened up about his marriage to Stefani in an hour-long intimate phone call shortly before they announced their split. But he says tensions were bubbling for much longer.

&#8220;It really isn&#8217;t that surprising,&#8221; Marilyn told Radar. &#8220;This has been going on for years. Well done to them for trying so long!&#8221;

The problem? Marilyn, born Peter Robinson, claims Rossdale has many &#8220;issues&#8221; surrounding his sexuality and the history of their affair. After a passionate gay relationship in the early 1980s, Rossdale dated women after finding fame. When Marilyn revealed their relationship in 2009, the Bush frontman denied the relationship, before admitting he had lied in 2010.

&#8220;He called our relationship an experimentation, indiscretion of youth,&#8221; Marilyn sniffed. &#8220;Our experiment went on for five years! If you don&#8217;t live in your own truth, whatever it may be, how can you be happy? You&#8217;re not at peace with yourself.&#8221;

Marilyn also alleges that Rossdale&#8217;s wife Stefani was uncomfortable with the dirty details of his past becoming public.

&#8220;She didn&#8217;t want to know or acknowledge certain things about him,&#8221; he claims. &#8220;She wanted to edit his past and he wanted to as well.&#8221;

&#8220;But how do you go into a relationship and not be 100 percent honest?&#8221; he asked. &#8220;You can&#8217;t have an ongoing stable relationship being untruthful or unaccepting. I just don&#8217;t get it.&#8221;

In addition to the story of the Marilyn affair, Rossdale and Stefani&#8217;s relationship was rocked by the revelation in 2004 that he had fathered a love child, Daisy Lowe, with ex-girlfriend Pearl Lowe. Stefani was reportedly devastated at the time.

&#8220;If you&#8217;re not honest, and especially if you&#8217;re with someone who is extremely successful and in the public eye, it&#8217;ll come out of the woodwork,&#8221; Marilyn explained.

&#8220;And I think the fact that Gavin couldn&#8217;t be upfront about certain things was the problem,&#8221; he claimed. &#8220;I can imagine, if it were me [being blindsided by such revelations] I would go into over-snoop mode. I want to know where you&#8217;re going, how long you&#8217;re going, who&#8217;s the text from. I would be suspicious that the person wasn&#8217;t being honest with me. I can imagine Gwen would have a similar problem.&#8221;

Indeed, as Radar reported, Stefani&#8217;s suspicions that Rossdale cheated on her with one of the couple&#8217;s nannies ultimately torpedoed their relationship. While he denied any wrongdoing, she could not vanquish her concerns, insiders said.


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> I know a chick that banged him for awhile



This thread is just filled with revelations!


----------



## guccimamma

Sasha2012 said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...dale-divorce-gay-lover-marilyn-secrets-split/
> 
> *Kiss & Tell All! Gavin Rossdales Gay Lover Marillyn Reveals Why Rocker Struggled For Years With Gwen Stefani*



gavin should have paid this guy off long ago. 

i have a feeling their issues are more current than this guy's 30 year old story.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ladybug09 said:


> This thread is just filled with revelations!




Yeah after a month he made her sign a confidentiality agreement. He pays her rent still


----------



## schadenfreude

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yeah after a month he made her sign a confidentiality agreement. He pays her rent still



Geez. Classy guy


----------



## ByeKitty

Between all the revelations, this thread is... hilarious. Especially how this Marilyn can't keep his mouth shut 
Tragic for Gwen though, but I suppose she should be happy she's out of this marriage.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Marilyn is selling stories to get $$ he himself said he's broke


----------



## Sweetpea83

NYC Chicky said:


> Marilyn is selling stories to get *$$* he himself said he's broke



Sounds like it..


----------



## Sasha2012

Gavin was pretty.












via tumblr


----------



## ChanelMommy

Never heard of Marilyn before..I actually had to look him up..the whole thing is insane. Poor Gwen.


----------



## Sasha2012

ChanelMommy said:


> Never heard of Marilyn before..I actually had to look him up..the whole thing is insane. Poor Gwen.



I mean what do you expect when you marry someone who is bisexual, cheated on you during your courtship, and then 2 years after the marriage you find out he has a teenage daughter. The strange thing is that Marilyn was invited to the wedding and has been in contact with Gavin recently.


https://uk.celebrity.yahoo.com/post/126053849424/gavin-rossdales-former-gay-lover-on-gwen-stefani
*Gavin Rossdales Former Gay Lover on Gwen Stefani Split: People Want to Blame Me*

Marilyn Robinson, a London-based pop singer, sat down with The Insider to detail his history with Rossdale and what the two discussed when they recently spoke on the phone.

Im getting kind of the gist that people want me to be somehow to blame for the marriage split and thats just not true, Robinson, who said he wasnt surprised by the divorce announcement, clarified up front. I love Gavin. Ive always loved Gavin. I want him to be happy and Gwen to be happy and the kids to be happy.

Robinson met Rossdale in the early 80s, when the two were both up-and-coming musicians in the London club scene. The pop singer says he and the Bush frontman had a romantic relationship and have stayed in touch over the years.

We were very close for a very long time, Robinson revealed. How do I say this without saying it  we were very, very close.

*After their romantic relationship ended, Robinson even attended Stefani and Rossdales 2002 wedding in London.

It was just a weird atmosphere, he said of the nuptials. London is very small and we know all the same people, and when I walked into the reception, I knew everyone but Gwen. I wanted to talk to her and say, Hi Im really happy youre marrying - just to cut any nonsense that may have been in existence, but the only person I didnt talk to was Gwen and every time I looked around she was looking at me. I do kind of regret not breaking away from what was going on around me and saying that to her.

Robinson has no doubt that Rossdales wife of 13 years knew about their history together.

She might be blonde, but I dont think shes that blonde, if you know what I mean, he pointed out. told The Insider. Im sure she did [know].*

As for their recent phone call, Robinson said the two spoke just a few weeks ago, but did not discuss the divorce.

We discussed lot of different things, Robinson explained. He was frustrated and kind of upset. Which makes absolute sense, really. Due to the recent revelations from the divorce and everything, it all makes sense now.

But while Robinson has been involved with Rossdale in the past, and has his own theories about the split, he cautions against believing recent rumors of infidelity.

What goes on in their house and in their marriage is between them, he said. At the end of the day its speculation.

For his part, Robinson wishes his former flame the best.

They lasted a long time, 13 years and 3 children, Robinson said of the rock star couple. I dont know that two people couldnt have tried any more.


----------



## ByeKitty

Hilarious! I love when these forgotten 1980s stars see an opportunity to rear their heads


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Gwen is wishing she'd married her bandmate instead...


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if Gwen is wishing she'd married her bandmate instead...


 
There is NO WAY she or her people didn't already know about this! She was at her 'prime' when they were married. Someone from her camp had to have had a background check done on Gavin before she married him. I'm just surprised she stayed as long as she did. He seems to have been disrespectful to her on several occasions and she always comes across as a strong woman.


----------



## guccimamma

tomz_grl said:


> There is NO WAY she or her people didn't already know about this! She was at her 'prime' when they were married. Someone from her camp had to have had a background check done on Gavin before she married him. I'm just surprised she stayed as long as she did. He seems to have been disrespectful to her on several occasions and she always comes across as a strong woman.



maybe she wanted pretty babies, and now she is done with him.


----------



## Ladybug09

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yeah after a month he made her sign a confidentiality agreement. He pays her rent still


I can't stand when women mess with other women's men, and in particular another woman's husband..He and Gwen are KNOWN celebrities,  so this friend had to know he was Married....probably now that all the cheating is public and his marriage over, the kept may no longer be kept.


Sasha2012 said:


> Gavin was pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via tumblr


WTH kind of pose is that with the girl's head at Marilyn's crotch...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> There is NO WAY she or her people didn't already know about this! She was at her 'prime' when they were married. Someone from her camp had to have had a background check done on Gavin before she married him. I'm just surprised she stayed as long as she did. He seems to have been disrespectful to her on several occasions and she always comes across as a strong woman.


 
I think she knew.  Like you said the amount of disrespect was just unreal...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> I can't stand when women mess with other women's men, and in particular another woman's husband..He and Gwen are KNOWN celebrities,  so this friend had to know he was Married....probably now that all the cheating is public and his marriage over, the kept may no longer be kept.


 
but uh, Gavin was messing with another woman during their relationship.  HE wasn't exactly a saint, either. So all around it's a bad situation


----------



## lanasyogamama

This all makes me wonder if deep down, she still sees herself as that chubby teenager she talks about.


----------



## buzzytoes

The things you learn on the interwebz....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if Gwen is wishing she'd married her bandmate instead...



I asked a similar question earlier.

I don't know the backstory of Gwen other than Don't Speak.

Any Gwen stans out there? Was she still in love with Tony and settled for this guy?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I thought Tony broke up with her, just based on some of the songs.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> I mean what do you expect when you marry someone who is bisexual, cheated on you during your courtship, and then 2 years after the marriage you find out he has a teenage daughter. The strange thing is that Marilyn was invited to the wedding and has been in contact with Gavin recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uk.celebrity.yahoo.com/post/126053849424/gavin-rossdales-former-gay-lover-on-gwen-stefani
> 
> *Gavin Rossdales Former Gay Lover on Gwen Stefani Split: People Want to Blame Me*
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Robinson, a London-based pop singer, sat down with The Insider to detail his history with Rossdale and what the two discussed when they recently spoke on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting kind of the gist that people want me to be somehow to blame for the marriage split and thats just not true, Robinson, who said he wasnt surprised by the divorce announcement, clarified up front. I love Gavin. Ive always loved Gavin. I want him to be happy and Gwen to be happy and the kids to be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Robinson met Rossdale in the early 80s, when the two were both up-and-coming musicians in the London club scene. The pop singer says he and the Bush frontman had a romantic relationship and have stayed in touch over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> We were very close for a very long time, Robinson revealed. How do I say this without saying it  we were very, very close.
> 
> 
> 
> *After their romantic relationship ended, Robinson even attended Stefani and Rossdales 2002 wedding in London.
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a weird atmosphere, he said of the nuptials. London is very small and we know all the same people, and when I walked into the reception, I knew everyone but Gwen. I wanted to talk to her and say, Hi Im really happy youre marrying - just to cut any nonsense that may have been in existence, but the only person I didnt talk to was Gwen and every time I looked around she was looking at me. I do kind of regret not breaking away from what was going on around me and saying that to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Robinson has no doubt that Rossdales wife of 13 years knew about their history together.
> 
> 
> 
> She might be blonde, but I dont think shes that blonde, if you know what I mean, he pointed out. told The Insider. Im sure she did [know].*
> 
> 
> 
> As for their recent phone call, Robinson said the two spoke just a few weeks ago, but did not discuss the divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> We discussed lot of different things, Robinson explained. He was frustrated and kind of upset. Which makes absolute sense, really. Due to the recent revelations from the divorce and everything, it all makes sense now.
> 
> 
> 
> But while Robinson has been involved with Rossdale in the past, and has his own theories about the split, he cautions against believing recent rumors of infidelity.
> 
> 
> 
> What goes on in their house and in their marriage is between them, he said. At the end of the day its speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> For his part, Robinson wishes his former flame the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They lasted a long time, 13 years and 3 children, Robinson said of the rock star couple. I dont know that two people couldnt have tried any more.




I know, right? She saw it coming!


----------



## Sasha2012

QU33NR3MI said:


> doesnt he have a daughter?!? i'm pretty sure there was a scandal a few years back



Yes...Daisy Lowe, she's 25 now. her mom is Pearl Lowe. That should have been another red flag for Gwen. Pearl slept around so much she didn't even know who her baby's father was and she was a junkie for years. Apparently Gavin was a jerk during the whole paternity issue.



Glitterandstuds said:


> I know a chick that banged him for awhile



Before or after he began dating Gwen?



DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if Gwen is wishing she'd married her bandmate instead...



I'm sure she did/does but Tony didn't want to be involved romatically with her anymore that's how she ended up with Gavin.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes...Daisy Lowe, she's 25 now. her mom is Pearl Lowe. That should have been another red flag for Gwen. Pearl slept around so much she didn't even know who her baby's father was and she was a junkie for years. Apparently Gavin was a jerk during the whole paternity issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Before or after he began dating Gwen?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she did/does but Tony didn't want to be involved romatically with her anymore that's how she ended up with Gavin.


 
didn't Tony get married?


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> but uh, Gavin was messing with another woman during their relationship.  HE wasn't exactly a saint, either. So all around it's a bad situation


*Where did I say I excused him? No where.*

He is most DEFINITELY at fault for any affairs he engaged in.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> This all makes me wonder if deep down, *she still sees herself as that chubby* teenager she talks about.


I can totally see this.

Low self esteem is a mother...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> *Where did I say I excused him? No where.*
> 
> He is most DEFINITELY at fault for any affairs he engaged in.


 
and no where did I say you were excusing him...


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> didn't Tony get married?




Yes, he is married with two daughters.


----------



## BPC

BagOuttaHell said:


> I asked a similar question earlier.
> 
> I don't know the backstory of Gwen other than Don't Speak.
> 
> Any Gwen stans out there? Was she still in love with Tony and settled for this guy?



From what I remember back in the day- Don't Speak with written about Gavin, not Tony? Or maybe that's just what we all assumed since her and Gavin were already broken up around the time the song came out. 

Either way, they were breaking up and getting back all the time back in the 90's. I heard one of their problems was she was too clingy. Don't know how true it is but I do know he cheated on her.. over and over and over.. it was common knowledge back then.


----------



## Sasha2012

DC-Cutie said:


> didn't Tony get married?



Yes he's married and has a children. He saw Gwen as a friend/sister he wasn't into her like that. She clung onto Gavin out of desparation probably thinking she could change him, she had to know he was bisexual, everyone else did and he was sleeping around even then.


----------



## ByeKitty

I never really thought of Gwen as a particularly "strong woman" per se... Smart, yes. And determined.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been just four days since the shock announcement that she is divorcing her husband of nearly 13 years, Gavin Rossdale.

And Gwen Stefani, pictured for the first time since the split, was no doubt trying to get back to some  kind of normality on Friday when she stepped out in Beverly Hills to run errands.

The 45-year-old No Doubt rocker appeared downcast but flashed her wedding ring - still firmly on her left hand amid reports she suspects her husband of cheating.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-divorce-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz3iATZQeVx


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Sad situation.. Why do celebs continue wearing their rings after a divorce announcement?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think it's suppose to send the message that they were committed to the marriage / not ready to let go.


----------



## labelwhore04

I didn't know that he was so wild. I always thought they were just a really normal, low key couple


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes he's married and has a children. He saw Gwen as a friend/sister he wasn't into her like that. She clung onto Gavin out of desparation probably thinking she could change him, she had to know he was bisexual, everyone else did and he was sleeping around even then.


 
what do you mean he wasn't into her like that?  They dated for years


----------



## Thingofbeauty

labelwhore04 said:


> I didn't know that he was so wild. I always thought they were just a really normal, low key couple


Me neither


----------



## Sasha2012

DC-Cutie said:


> what do you mean he wasn't into her like that?  They dated for years



Yes they dated for years and he still broke up with her because he didn't want to be romantically involved with her anymore. Gwen said he was feeling &#8220;claustrophobic in the relationship and took ages to break up with her because they were close friends and he didn't want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

BPC said:


> From what I remember back in the day- Don't Speak with written about Gavin, not Tony? Or maybe that's just what we all assumed since her and Gavin were already broken up around the time the song came out.
> 
> Either way, they were breaking up and getting back all the time back in the 90's. I heard one of their problems was she was too clingy. Don't know how true it is but I do know he cheated on her.. over and over and over.. it was common knowledge back then.



Don't Speak was about Tony. I remember Tony talking about how things were awkward between them but they didn't want to break up the band over it on VH1 Behind the Music. Cool is also about him. Running, Simple Kind of Life and Ex Girlfriend are about Gavin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love _Simple Kind of Life_, song..


----------



## Sasha2012

The full article from Intouch a few years ago in bigger text.


----------



## Ladybug09

RedSoleAddict said:


> Sad situation.. Why do celebs continue wearing their rings after a divorce announcement?



I don't see anything wrong with it. An announcement is not a divorce.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I really really REALLY dislike this Marilyn guy.

All this was before he was with Gwen and its significance is that he lied about it. I agree with the other posters that said Gwen must have known he was bi from before this story broke. 

I hate how the media have chosen to focus on THIS to hinge their stories on. For the love of God, I really don't care. There are kids involved who are old enough to understand what these magazines covers are screaming at them.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> I really really REALLY dislike this Marilyn guy.
> 
> All this was before he was with Gwen and it's significance is that he lied about it. I agree with the other posters that said Gwen must have known he was bi from before this story broke.
> 
> I hate how the media have chosen to focus on THIS to hinge their stories on. For the love of God, I really don't care. There are kids involved who are old enough to understand what these magazines covers are screaming at them.



+1 
I completely agree Thingofbeauty, you've said everything I've been thinking.


----------



## csre

RedSoleAddict said:


> Sad situation.. Why do celebs continue wearing their rings after a divorce announcement?



I don't get it either 
I know that if I went public about getting a divorce I would be ready to take the ring off. But I rarely wear mine anyway


----------



## bisousx

Thingofbeauty said:


> I really really REALLY dislike this Marilyn guy.
> 
> All this was before he was with Gwen and its significance is that he lied about it. I agree with the other posters that said Gwen must have known he was bi from before this story broke.
> 
> I hate how the media have chosen to focus on THIS to hinge their stories on. For the love of God, I really don't care. There are kids involved who are old enough to understand what these magazines covers are screaming at them.



Right?! Gay, bi or straight, why is he instigating and causing problems for a married couple. Who GAF if Gavin denied this relationship, I think plenty of people downplay their past to make their partners happy. Smh. Gwen had enough of her own issues with Gavin cheating with other women.


----------



## Sasha2012

bisousx said:


> Right?! Gay, bi or straight, why is he instigating and causing problems for a married couple. Who GAF if Gavin denied this relationship, I think plenty of people downplay their past to make their partners happy. Smh. Gwen had enough of her own issues with Gavin cheating with other women.



Downplaying something and lying are two different things, whether he lied to Gwen for years or just the public is also another thing. Gavin made it seem like Boy George and Marilyn were lying for years before finally admitting it was true. Should Boy George have outed him? No, but I could see why Marilyn felt some type of way for Gavin brushing off a 5 year relationship as an experiment and making him feel used. I don't think Marilyn was the cause of the divorce,  he may have been a factor from years past that led up to it just like secret child Daisy Lowe but in the end I think it was his infidelities. There have been rumors of Gavin cheating on Gwen with other women and men before they even got married. But it's telling that throughout his other relationships Gavin has kept in touch with Marilyn... even inviting him to his wedding and recently speaking to him.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has probably never needed her faith more than now. 

Gwen Stefani - not wearing her wedding ring - headed to church in Los Angeles on Sunday with her three sons just six days after announcing her divorce from Gavin Rossdale.

The 45-year-old No Doubt rocker was probably trying to keep up the family's normal routine in the aftermath of her split from her husband of 13 years.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ion-divorce-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz3iNYZgPvj


----------



## bisousx

Their sons are very cute.


----------



## ChanelMommy

bisousx said:


> Their sons are very cute.



agree.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Those jeans are doing nothing for her body. I am still processing the fact that they are divorcing!


----------



## nastasja

She's looking a little gaunt. I hope she doesn't lose anymore weight over this.


----------



## christy1983

Can't believe they are divorcing...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

killerlife said:


> She's looking a little gaunt. I hope she doesn't lose anymore weight over this.


Yes. I thought she looked very gaunt as well.

Also, is THIS what people wear to church now?!

Thirdly, I don't have kids but is it considered safe to colour kids' hair? I've seen people spray on colour or dye the ends but never a full dye job and never this consistently. These kids have been colouring their hair for years!


----------



## zen1965

"Marilyn" is full of cr*p and a fameho to boot.
I lived in London in the 1980s and partied (hard) among others at Phil Sallon's Mud Club and later at Leigh Bowery's Taboo. That whole scene - Leigh, Trojan, Mark Vaultier, Boy George, Marilyn, John Galliano, Michael Clark etc etc - was incredibly promiscous. AIDS was in its infancy, and life for these guys was one big shagathon (pardon my French!).  
"Marilyn" now coming out of the woodworks and claiming not having kissed anybody for decades is not only completely besides the point (of Gwen's & Gavin's divorce), it is simply a bunch of (insert rude word here). 
In a nutshell: Selfish attention seeking at its best. Even back in the day he was struggling for recognition but mainly regarded as a one-hit-wonder and a hanger on in George's crowd.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

zen1965 said:


> "Marilyn" is full of cr*p and a fameho to boot.
> I lived in London in the 1980s and partied (hard) among others at Phil Sallon's Mud Club and later at Leigh Bowery's Taboo. That whole scene - Leigh, Trojan, Mark Vaultier, Boy George, Marilyn, John Galliano, Michael Clark etc etc - was incredibly promiscous. AIDS was in its infancy, and life for these guys was one big shagathon (pardon my French!).
> "Marilyn" now coming out of the woodworks and claiming not having kissed anybody for decades is not only completely besides the point (of Gwen's & Gavin's divorce), it is simply a bunch of (insert rude word here).
> In a nutshell: Selfish attention seeking at its best. Even back in the day he was struggling for recognition but mainly regarded as a one-hit-wonder and a hanger on in George's crowd.


Bravo! And the media mops it up like biscuit and gravy


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale Divorce: What's at Stake?*

After nearly 13 years of marriage, Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale are divorcing. Now the couple of 20 years face the task of divvying up their assets and custody of their children. 

Stefani and Rossdale  who share three sons together  Kingston, 9, Zuma, 7 this month, and Apollo, 17 months  told PEOPLE in a statement that they "are committed to jointly raising our three sons in a happy and healthy environment." 

A source close to the No Doubt singer told PEOPLE, "Their priority is making sure they maintain a safe and secure home for their children regardless of what's happening." 


While multiple sources report that Stefani, 45, and Rossdale, 49, are seeking joint custody, the division of the couple's assets remain to be split. The pair reportedly does not have a prenup, which means California law will come into play in the divorce proceedings. Under California's Family Code, assets of divorcing spouses are divided equally.  


Stefani is estimated to be worth $100 million dollars with a combination of earnings from her music, judging on  _The Voice_, as well as her L.A.M.B. clothing line and her company, Harajuku Lovers. Meanwhile Bush frontman Rossdale is presumed to be worth $35 million.  

Despite the fact that Stefani has reportedly denied Rossdale spousal support, a source says the couple's split is "an amicable parting." 


Source: http://www.people.com/article/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-divorce-assets-no-prenup


----------



## Sasha2012

No prenup? Oh Gwen girl you gonna learn. BTW what has Gavin down to be worth $35 million no amount of Bush sales would amount to that... I'm gonna assume that presumption is off.


----------



## ByeKitty

This is going to be one expensive divorce...


----------



## Ladybug09

Wasn't he worth more than her when they met though? She may not have known she would have had so much success.


----------



## Sasha2012

Ladybug09 said:


> Wasn't he worth more than her when they met though? She may not have known she would have had so much success.



Maybe when they met in 1995, I'm sure not when they got married in 2002. With his infidelities and their on and off relationship leading up to the marriage you'd think she'd protect her assets.


----------



## GlamazonD

Sasha2012 said:


> The full article from Intouch a few years ago in bigger text.



That was a long stretch to say there's even a slight resemblance btwn Gwen and this Marilyn guy (at first I thought it was Marilyn Manson  ) They are nothing alike IMO.

It's such a pity to split up, especially for kids but Gavin didn't look happy in a long time.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Maybe when they met in 1995, I'm sure not when they got married in 2002. With his infidelities and their on and off relationship leading up to the marriage *you'd think she'd protect her assets*.


Totally agree!


----------



## Sasha2012

GlamazonD said:


> That was a long stretch to say there's even a slight resemblance btwn Gwen and this Marilyn guy (at first I thought it was Marilyn Manson  ) They are nothing alike IMO.
> 
> It's such a pity to split up, especially for kids but Gavin didn't look happy in a long time.



At first I believed they hey stretched it with the similiarites, both bottled blondes who wear a lot of make up. Then I remember hearing rumors that Gavin prefers Gwen with a _certain _look, then a few years ago Gwen told Harper's Bazaar that Gavin likes her with more make up so she wears it all the time and applies it multiple times a day. She sounded really insecure actually.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...vin-rossdale-likes-me-more-with-makeup-201278

Marilyn is much prettier than Marilyn Manson.

Gavin sure has a type...


----------



## bisousx

Uhh if that's true - Gavin preferred Gwen with a lot of makeup - then the comparisons are not much of a stretch. 

And yes, Gwen is terribly insecure. It's too bad, she seems so sweet.


----------



## Staci_W

I love Gwen's makeup style.


----------



## guccimamma

zen1965 said:


> "Marilyn" is full of cr*p and a fameho to boot.
> *I lived in London in the 1980s and partied (hard) *among others at Phil Sallon's Mud Club and later at Leigh Bowery's Taboo. That whole scene - Leigh, Trojan, Mark Vaultier, Boy George, Marilyn, John Galliano, Michael Clark etc etc - was incredibly promiscous. AIDS was in its infancy, and life for these guys was one big shagathon (pardon my French!).
> "Marilyn" now coming out of the woodworks and claiming not having kissed anybody for decades is not only completely besides the point (of Gwen's & Gavin's divorce), it is simply a bunch of (insert rude word here).
> In a nutshell: Selfish attention seeking at its best. Even back in the day he was struggling for recognition but mainly regarded as a one-hit-wonder and a hanger on in George's crowd.



wow.  you were in the epicenter.


----------



## GlamazonD

Sasha2012 said:


> At first I believed they hey stretched it with the similiarites, both bottled blondes who wear a lot of make up. Then I remember hearing rumors that Gavin prefers Gwen with a _certain _look, then a few years ago Gwen told Harper's Bazaar that Gavin likes her with more make up so she wears it all the time and applies it multiple times a day. She sounded really insecure actually.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...vin-rossdale-likes-me-more-with-makeup-201278
> 
> Marilyn is much prettier than Marilyn Manson.
> 
> Gavin sure has a type...



Thank you, I can see it now and I understand better the comparisons


----------



## shaurin

Sasha2012 said:


> At first I believed they hey stretched it with the similiarites, both bottled blondes who wear a lot of make up. T*hen I remember hearing rumors that Gavin prefers Gwen with a certain look,* then a few years ago Gwen told Harper's Bazaar that Gavin likes her with more make up so she wears it all the time and applies it multiple times a day. She sounded really insecure actually.



I remember reading something about this too.  I think what I read said that she wanted to dress in bright colors or something like that and Gavin kept telling her to tone it down and wear lots of black because that is classier or something like that.


----------



## janie2002

I've always heard those rumors too, that is the reason Gwen hasn't updated her look in the last decade.

Im curious to see if with Gavin out of the pic she might change it up a bit.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I remember reading that interview as well. She said he preferred her with make-up and liked her dressed a particular way so she did it to please him. I remember thinking that was a major red flag when I read it. I don't know any men that say they prefer their wives wear full, obvious make-up at all times. I love make-up and hope this doesn't sound judgmental as it's not my intention, but it sounded to me like Gavin didn't really accept her as she was but wanted her as a persona.

It also struck me because it sounded like Gwen never got to switch off so to speak. She was always "on" and did so to please him. Honestly, when I heard about this divorce my first reaction was now she could finally relax. Her looks and image with Gavin and especially in their marriage just seemed so exhausting.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...mansion-shocking-details-of-sexual-encounter/

*Alleged Mistress: Gavin Rossdale Cheated On Gwen Stefani At Playboy Mansion! Shocking Details Of Sexual Encounter*

Just over a week after Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale filed for divorce, an anonymous woman is claiming that Rossdale had cheated on Gwen Stefani during their engagement

Stefani and Rossdale dated for seven years prior to the start of their 13 year marriage, but as RadarOnline.com has reported, Stefani has long been weary about Rossdales cheating ways. Now, a mistress has spoken out regarding an alleged 2002 sexual encounter with Rossdale.

He was beautiful and charming, the woman told In Touch. He was with Gwen, but that didnt stop him from hooking up with me. Citing an instant attraction, the woman recalls that she was wearing nothing but lingerie and body glitter when she was introduced to Rossdale by mutual friends.

The woman, a Hollywood insider, says that they spent a lot of time flirting, and that Rossdale had said that he and Stefani were having relationship problems. I thought they were breaking up and that I had a chance, she admitted.

The pair then headed to a room with padded floors inside the mansion. We started fooling around, she revealed, claiming that the two had oral sex. Gavin was so gentle and kind.

After the alleged sexcapade, the woman says that she and Rossdale exchanged regular text messages. I was head over heels in love with him, she said, adding that she was shocked when he married Stefani a year later  but that he continued to text her for a month after that. I do feel bad for Gwen, she said. Hes just a cheater.

But this woman is not the first to claim that Rossdale had engaged in an affair. In 2010, Courtney Love revealed that Stefani knew about the 8 month affair that shed had with Rossdale, whom shed said she wanted to marry.

Indeed, Radar has revealed exclusive details on the extent of Rossdales cheating, as well as his and Stefanis struggle with his bisexual identity, as told by Rossdales former lover Marilyn, born Peter Robinson, who admitted to speaking with Rossdale shortly before the divorce announcement. [Stefani] didnt want to know or acknowledge certain things about him She wanted to edit his past and he wanted to as well.


----------



## usmcwifey

I want to say I feel bad for Gwen because this all genuinely sucks but it seems like she wasn't in the dark about everything that was happening she just chose to ignore it hoping it would go away? I might be wrong since only she would know the real truth but that's the vibe I'm getting....I can't feel bad for anyone who tolerates this knowingly ...


----------



## GlamazonD

Sasha2012 said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...mansion-shocking-details-of-sexual-encounter/
> 
> *Alleged Mistress: Gavin Rossdale Cheated On Gwen Stefani At Playboy Mansion! Shocking Details Of Sexual Encounter*
> 
> Just over a week after Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale filed for divorce, an anonymous woman is claiming that Rossdale had cheated on Gwen Stefani during their engagement
> 
> Stefani and Rossdale dated for seven years prior to the start of their 13 year marriage, but as RadarOnline.com has reported, Stefani has long been weary about Rossdale&#8217;s cheating ways. Now, a mistress has spoken out regarding an alleged 2002 sexual encounter with Rossdale.
> 
> &#8220;He was beautiful and charming,&#8221; the woman told In Touch. &#8220;He was with Gwen, but that didn&#8217;t stop him from hooking up with me.&#8221; Citing an &#8220;instant attraction,&#8221; the woman recalls that she was wearing nothing but lingerie and body glitter when she was introduced to Rossdale by mutual friends.
> 
> The woman, a Hollywood insider, says that they &#8220;spent a lot of time flirting,&#8221; and that Rossdale had said that he and Stefani were having relationship problems. &#8220;I thought they were breaking up and that I had a chance,&#8221; she admitted.
> 
> The pair then headed to a room with padded floors inside the mansion. &#8220;We started fooling around,&#8221; she revealed, claiming that the two had oral sex. &#8220;Gavin was so gentle and kind.&#8221;
> 
> After the alleged sexcapade, the woman says that she and Rossdale exchanged regular text messages. &#8220;I was head over heels in love with him,&#8221; she said, adding that she was shocked when he married Stefani a year later &#8211; but that he continued to text her for a month after that. &#8220;I do feel bad for Gwen,&#8221; she said. &#8220;He&#8217;s just a cheater.&#8221;
> 
> But this woman is not the first to claim that Rossdale had engaged in an affair. In 2010, Courtney Love revealed that Stefani knew about the 8 month affair that she&#8217;d had with Rossdale, whom she&#8217;d said she wanted to marry.
> 
> Indeed, Radar has revealed exclusive details on the extent of Rossdale&#8217;s cheating, as well as his and Stefani&#8217;s struggle with his bisexual identity, as told by Rossdale&#8217;s former lover Marilyn, born Peter Robinson, who admitted to speaking with Rossdale shortly before the divorce announcement. &#8220;[Stefani] didn&#8217;t want to know or acknowledge certain things about him&#8230; She wanted to edit his past and he wanted to as well.&#8221;



Ewwwww... I didn't know he cheated on with CL. He really has a type and I don't mean Gwen. I think that marilyn guy and CL have more common than Gwen and Marilyn whateverhisrealnameis ever 



usmcwifey said:


> I want to say I feel bad for Gwen because this all genuinely sucks but it seems like she wasn't in the dark about everything that was happening she just chose to ignore it hoping it would go away? I might be wrong since only she would know the real truth but that's the vibe I'm getting....I can't feel bad for anyone who tolerates this knowingly ...



We don't know everything. Maybe he is great with kids or she tries to keep appearance for kid's sake


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani, has had a difficult few weeks with the star announcing her divorce from husband of 13 years Gavin Rossdale earlier this month.

Luckily, the 45-year-old's children remain a ray of light in her life, as evident by a smile-filled trip to the park on Sunday in Los Angeles.

Gwen seemed to be having a blast as she was spotted playing on the swings while cuddling her giggling youngest son, 17-month-old Apollo. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-split-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz3jhIABgBW


----------



## stylemepretty

Her baby boy is adorable!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles. (August 21)


----------



## csre

The older kid looks a lot like his father 
She does look pretty young in that last pic, didn't remember her without sunglasses at daylight.
I wonder if it is makeup or if she does something to her skin...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks lovely.

Those boys have some&#8230;interesting footwear...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think Gwen's mistake was hanging on to a relationship with a guy she probably knew over a decade ago wasn't going to be monogamous. And for so long. I feel really bad for the kids, but I do think Gwen had a choice in the manner and she made a bad one despite knowing what kind of guy he was. Unfortunately, very few men change their stripes. And if they do change, it's on their own, not because they're forced to :/


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks lovely.
> 
> Those boys have someinteresting footwear...


I was thinking, they really like cowboys!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> I was thinking, they really like cowboys!


Yes but they look like no cowboys I've ever seen!


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yes but they look like no cowboys I've ever seen!


This made me LOL!


----------



## Sasha2012

They made a commitment to be there for their three boys, despite calling time on their 13 year long marriage.

And while Gwen Stefani spent some time with her three sons on Sunday, it was Gavin Rossdale's turn to take on daddy duty on Friday.

The 49-year-old Bush front man was seen out with his second oldest child Zuma, six, having a lunch date with the mini rocker at a cafe n Studio City. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ix-wake-split-Gwen-Stefani.html#ixzz3jmXdQcpw


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ok. Somebody PLEASE tell me. Is it considered safe to dye kids' hair and so regularly? This really bothers me for some reason.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Gavin used to be so hot. Clearly Gwen is draining every last ounce of his youth and life from him, before she kicks him to the curb.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good..her youngest is such a cutie!


----------



## GlamazonD

Code:
	






WhitleyGilbert said:


> Gavin used to be so hot. Clearly Gwen is draining every last ounce of his youth and life from him, before she kicks him to the curb.



Well, he's turning 50 soon isn't he. There's a very few men who still look hot at 50 and these androgynous men lose their appeal even earlier. Gwen looks stunning as always but I feel bad for their kids, for the divorce obviously but also for being papped like that almost on a daily basis.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

GlamazonD said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's turning 50 soon isn't he. There's a very few men who still look hot at 50 and these androgynous men lose their appeal even earlier. Gwen looks stunning as always but I feel bad for their kids, for the divorce obviously but also for being papped like that almost on a daily basis.



Yea, I thought about his age too.  But considering that Gwen seems to never age, I still think she's stealing his life force.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Yea, I thought about his age too.  But considering that Gwen seems to never age, I still think she's stealing his life force.


He'll be stealing her money so even stevens


----------



## BRMarcy697

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Gavin used to be so hot. Clearly Gwen is draining every last ounce of his youth and life from him, before she kicks him to the curb.




He is still sexy IMO


----------



## labelwhore04

He looks GREAT for being 50, honestly. He looks at least 10 yrs younger IMO. I dont know any 50 yr old men who look that young. Same with Gwen, i swear they're both vampires.


----------



## Bcabo

Gavin is still hot.  Period.


----------



## labelwhore04

I dont think hes attractive in any way(not my type),  but he looks great for his age, i'll give him that.


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been less than a month since The Voice coach and husband of 13 years Gavin Rossdale called it quits.

And already Gwen Stefani has found a replacement... well, a replacement ring at least.
The 45-year-old fronted a press conference for the new season of The Voice at Universal Studios in Los Angeles, California, on Wednesday night with some new bling on her wedding finger.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ement-ring-bit-fashionable.html#ixzz3jzRO5Vj0


----------



## kirsten

She looks great as usual.


----------



## bonjourErin

Gwen is a queen. She hasn't aged at all and always looks beautiful. I'm a huge fan!!


----------



## Livia1

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Yea, I thought about his age too.  But considering that Gwen seems to never age, I still think she's stealing his life force.





Thingofbeauty said:


> He'll be stealing her money so even stevens




She can always earn more


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks rough to me...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> She looks rough to me...


I was wondering if I was the only one that thought so.

Her eyes have  that Cindy Crawford pulled too tight look


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> He'll be stealing her money so even stevens



Good point


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> She looks rough to me...



yeah, i see it in the eyes, something happening to the lips and I never noticed how pronounced her cheek bones look


----------



## shaurin

Sasha2012 said:


> It has been less than a month since The Voice coach and husband of 13 years Gavin Rossdale called it quits.
> 
> And already Gwen Stefani has found a replacement... well, a replacement ring at least.
> The 45-year-old fronted a press conference for the new season of The Voice at Universal Studios in Los Angeles, California, on Wednesday night with some new bling on her wedding finger.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ement-ring-bit-fashionable.html#ixzz3jzRO5Vj0



Love this entire outfit.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great!


----------



## Lounorada

All I can see is her skin looks really bad atm and she is wearing A LOT of makeup, it's caked on (those heavy false eye lashes are atrocious) and it's only high-lighting her bad skin. Not to mention, the heavy makeup is aging her.
Besides all that, she looks really good.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> It has been less than a month since The Voice coach and husband of 13 years Gavin Rossdale called it quits.
> 
> And already Gwen Stefani has found a replacement... well, a replacement ring at least.
> The 45-year-old fronted a press conference for the new season of The Voice at Universal Studios in Los Angeles, California, on Wednesday night with some new bling on her wedding finger.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ement-ring-bit-fashionable.html#ixzz3jzRO5Vj0


I like that outfit and that skirt!

Who is the skirt by?



ByeKitty said:


> She looks rough to me...


She's looking thin....maybe stressed.


----------



## Lounorada

Ladybug09 said:


> I like that outfit and that skirt!
> 
> *Who is the skirt by?*


 
Dolce & Gabbana
http://store.dolcegabbana.com/us/dolce-gabbana/leather-skirts_cod35244589nq.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani is keeping a sense of normalcy for her children amid her divorce from ex Gavin Rossdale.

And on Thursday, the No Doubt lead singer was spotted taking her sons Kingston and Apollo to a birthday party in Los Angeles.

The day before, the 45-year-old entertainer attended a photo call for the upcoming ninth season of The Voice, where she was pictured without her wedding ring for the first time.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arty-ditching-wedding-ring.html#ixzz3k5FDGnnu


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This is the most "dressed down" she's looked in years and she's still heavily done up. That make-up is really ageing her.


----------



## Ladybug09

lounorada said:


> dolce & gabbana
> http://store.dolcegabbana.com/us/dolce-gabbana/leather-skirts_cod35244589nq.html



ty!


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks sad


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the latest look..


----------



## Sasha2012

Flashback, Gavin was a pretty twink.

















via tumblr


----------



## pittcat

He looks like Ziva from NCIS in those first two!


----------



## uhpharm01

pittcat said:


> he looks like ziva from ncis in those first two!



+1


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I like Gwen's pants in the last set of pics.


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> +1




+2!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

How has her hair stayed healthy after years of dying it that blonde. I have to do mine every 6 wks since red fades fast and the effects are starting to show.


----------



## Crystalina

I think she's a very striking lady and love her style, but she needs to gain 20 pounds and lighten up the makeup.


----------



## Crystalina

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How has her hair stayed healthy after years of dying it that blonde. I have to do mine every 6 wks since red fades fast and the effects are starting to show.




I have often wondered the same thing!


----------



## AEGIS

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How has her hair stayed healthy after years of dying it that blonde. I have to do mine every 6 wks since red fades fast and the effects are starting to show.



her hair doesn't look very healthy and it's short. probably from the damage


----------



## Sasha2012

She took a very public stance and ditched her wedding ring just three days ago.

But it seems there's no going for back for Gwen Stefani, who was seen without her fourth finger band again on Friday, following her split from husband Gavin Rossdale.

Gwen, 45, shopped with her young son Apollo in Studio City, California and despite layering on her other costume pieces and sunglasses, the ring was nowhere to be seen.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ding-band-shops-son-Apollo.html#ixzz3kAn3TgTK


----------



## Freckles1

Those pants..... Hmmmmm


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She's loves a drop crotch


----------



## Sasha2012

It's not been the easiest of times for Gwen Stefani after she announced her divorce to her husband of 13 years, Gavin Rossdale, at the beginning of the month. But the star is keeping herself busy with motherhood and work.

The No Doubt singer looked happy and relaxed as she walked with her 18-month-old son with Gavin, Apollo Bowie Flynn, who sat comfortably in a baby carrier.

Sporting her trademark bun and rocking her famous red lipstick pout, blonde beauty Gwen, 45, looked radiant as she was pictured in Encino, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pollo-moves-marriage-split.html#ixzz3kJx2a9qs


----------



## Freckles1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She's loves a drop crotch




Yes yes she does


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Ewwwwww hate the pants lol


----------



## Sasha2012

They shocked the world when they announced their divorce after 13 years of marriage. 

And it looks like there is no chance of a reconciliation between Gwen Stefani and her ex Gavin Rossdale as the former flames continue to grow further apart. 

Enjoying a night out with her pals at Italian restaurant Giorgio Baldi in Los Angeles on Sunday night, the No Doubt singer was seen without her wedding ring, while across town the Bush frontman was on the hunt for furnishings for his new bachelor pad.

Earlier in the day, Gwen spent some quality time with her eldest son Kingston, nine.  

Gripping her boy's hand as they sauntered through a car park, the Voice US judge cut a casual figure in a striped vest top, which she teamed with black sweatpants and flip flops.

She once again wore her platinum blonde locks tied in a neat top knot, and painted her lips in her signature red tone as she and her son enjoyed some downtime. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-shops-bachelor-pad-town.html#ixzz3kQPchBoW


----------



## Sasha2012

She was the one to call time on her relationship with Gavin Rossdale, filing for divorce after 13 years of marriage and three children.

But it seems that Gwen Stefani is still feeling the strain of adjusting to life after the shocking split.

The 45-year-old looked noticeably thinner when she was spotted in Los Angeles on Thursday, visiting Circus Gallery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dale-gets-kiss-male-friend.html#ixzz3knup51bQ


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani brought her three sons - Kingston, 9, Zuma, 7, and Apollo, 18 months - to her No Doubt concert at Jazz Aspen Snowmass on Saturday.

The red-lipped frontwoman - who turns 46 next month - sported long false lashes, sideswept hair extensions, and a ponytail extension to fill out her platinum updo.

Spirits were high as the three-time Grammy winner and her bandmates enjoyed the backstage revelry before performing at the Colorado music festival.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...age-No-Doubt-concert-Aspen.html#ixzz3kylbz7Yc


----------



## summer2815

This may be a weird comment, but I love her bra.  I have been looking for one where the side straps are thing so it doesn't show in my side cut out tank.


----------



## mcb100

I like the topknot/bun on her, but she really seems to wear her hair like that 24/7. Glad to see her hair down and to the side for a change.


----------



## veyda

No Doubt puts on such a great show. I see them every time they come through here. Gwen is an amazing front woman, you simply cannot stop dancing at the shows. I learned a long time ago not to carry anything to a No Doubt show /get your merch after the performance.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have recently suffered a separation from her partner, Gavin Rossdale.

But Gwen Stefani isn't letting that get in the way of her maternal duties - as she proved when she landed at by private jet at Van Nuys Airport on Sunday.

The blonde beauty was seen with her three sons - Kingston, 9, Zuma, 7, and Apollo, 18 months - for a skiing jaunt in Colorado, although only Apollo was pictured.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vate-jet-ski-holiday-Aspen.html#ixzz3l5BqGhlU


----------



## Sweetpea83

*'The chemistry between them is off the charts': The Voice's Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani are enjoying a 'hot new romance'*


Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani became single at around the same time after divorcing their spouses.
Now the word on the set of The Voice is that the 39-year-old country singer and the 45-year-old rock goddess have set their caps for each other and taken their friendship into romance territory.
Blake and Gwen are said to be in the early stages of a blossoming romance and, despite their attempts to keep it 'on the down-low,' their flirtatious behavior at work has people 'buzzing,' according to Life & Style.
An insider told Life & Style: 'They're trying to keep it on the down-low, but it's not happening partly because they're all over each other.
'The chemistry between them is off the charts. Everyone on set sees that Blake and Gwen are falling for one another.'
They both just ended their respective marriages, and 'the pain they've endured' from rumours of their spouses cheating has provided Blake and Gwen something to commiserate over.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-Gwen-Stefani-enjoying-hot-new-romance.html


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Hmmmm I don't know if I believe that. That would be awfully fast.... Not saying it's impossible or anything but it just seems unlikely


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sounds like a great way to promote the show.


----------



## chowlover2

lanasyogamama said:


> Sounds like a great way to promote the show.




Exactly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lanasyogamama said:


> Sounds like a great way to promote the show.


 
Perhaps...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's only been single for around a month.

And Gwen Stefani has been proving it's out with the old, after she called time on her 13-year marriage to Gavin Rossdale, as she flaunted her brand new punky hair do while out shopping with her son on Saturday, at The Grove in West Hollywood, California.

The No Doubt singer looked pleased with herself as she showed off her cropped locks, which she'd had dip-dyed on one side only, in a vibrant purple and black colourway.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-divorce-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz3lfdJsKCc


----------



## Sasha2012

She announced her split from husband Gavin Rossdale just over a month ago.

But Gwen Stefani certainly isn't lacking male company as she spent yet another day bonding with her three sons whilst out in Koreatown in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The 45-year-old star treated her brood, which consists of Kingston, nine, Zuma, seven, and Apollo, one, to some sweet treats during a cute family day out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dulge-Korean-candy-day-out.html#ixzz3ljqQSVpw


----------



## Lounorada

I like her hair like that.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> I like her hair like that.




I do too!


----------



## Sasha2012

No Doubt it left her feeling like a new woman.

\For Gwen Stefani was certainly looking like a million dollars as she left a Los Angeles nail salon following a pamper session on Monday.

The singer seemed in high spirits after having her talons painted at the posh spa, perhaps as she was looking forward to showing them off to rumoured new love interest Blake Shelton.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ours-romance-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz3loUUovuO


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's back on the market, but there's no question that there are countless men out there hoping to catch Gwen Stefani's eye.
And the 45-year-old knew how to set pulses racing when she arrived for an exclusive MasterCard concert performance at the Hammerstein Ballroom in New York City.
Gwen looked smoking hot in a pair of tiny high-waisted shorts and fishnet stockings, along with a colourful low-cut printed blouse which revealed her black bra underneath.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-arrives-special-concert.html#ixzz3luIPpNnW 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Swanky

Her face is starting to look plastic again.


----------



## tweegy

I noticed a few pics ago. It's her eyes. It looks Botox-ish


----------



## hobogirl77

love her!


----------



## Ladybug09

She's looking anorexic.


----------



## Ladybug09

hobogirl77 said:


> love her!


is that Misty Copeland in your avatar?


----------



## hobogirl77

Yes!  Love her too :]


----------



## Ladybug09

hobogirl77 said:


> Yes!  Love her too :]



did you see that close up video where she goes from flat foot to en pointe?! Fascinating! Seeing all the muscles needed in her legs and feet.


----------



## knasarae

I need her to take that little skunk patch out of her hair.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ladybug09 said:


> did you see that close up video where she goes from flat foot to en pointe?! Fascinating! Seeing all the muscles needed in her legs and feet.



I thought you were saying Gwen could do that!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> I thought you were saying Gwen could do that!!!



Lol!


----------



## Tivo

After a certain age we just can't do the super skinny look anymore. It stops looking thin and starts looking...old.
What's the point of being size 0 when your neck looks like that?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Tivo said:


> After a certain age we just can't do the super skinny look anymore. It stops looking thin and starts looking...old.
> What's the point of being size 0 when your neck looks like that?




Yes!!!!! I completely agree!!


----------



## berrydiva

She's going through a divorce so I'm going to let her slide but stress might be showing.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think she looks phenomenal! !!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think so much of her identity is tied up in being thin...


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> I think so much of her identity is tied up in being thin...




That's sad, to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently split from long-term husband Gavin Rossdale.

But Gwen Stefani's stage presence certainly hasn't faltered as the 45-year-old star was every inch the entertainer as she performed at day one of the Kaaboo music festival in Del Mar, California, on Friday. 

Singing alongside her band No Doubt, the star wasn't afraid to flash the flesh as she rocked a tummy-flashing crop top.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gside-band-No-Doubt-Kaaboo.html#ixzz3mEu83dU7


----------



## AEGIS

lanasyogamama said:


> I think so much of her identity is tied up in being thin...



She's always said that about herself when she was young.  But that's not surprising.  I gather that to be true for most women in Hollywood.


----------



## AEGIS

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Hmmmm I don't know if I believe that. That would be awfully fast.... Not saying it's impossible or anything but it just seems unlikely





lanasyogamama said:


> Sounds like a great way to promote the show.



Sounds like two needy people who just got out of their marriages too.  Isn't Blake a cheater though?


----------



## Staci_W

I hate the crotch in those green pants. It looks awful.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently split from long-term husband Gavin Rossdale.
> 
> 
> 
> But Gwen Stefani's stage presence certainly hasn't faltered as the 45-year-old star was every inch the entertainer as she performed at day one of the Kaaboo music festival in Del Mar, California, on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Singing alongside her band No Doubt, the star wasn't afraid to flash the flesh as she rocked a tummy-flashing crop top.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gside-band-No-Doubt-Kaaboo.html#ixzz3mEu83dU7




Looks like she can't move her face.


----------



## Prettyn

She looks fantastic, she has great skin and looks 30.


----------



## stylemepretty

My god these pants are unflattering! It looks like she's wearing a dirty diaper. Not a good look.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently split from long-term husband Gavin Rossdale.
> 
> But Gwen Stefani's stage presence certainly hasn't faltered as the 45-year-old star was every inch the entertainer as she performed at day one of the Kaaboo music festival in Del Mar, California, on Friday.
> 
> Singing alongside her band No Doubt, the star wasn't afraid to flash the flesh as she rocked a tummy-flashing crop top.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gside-band-No-Doubt-Kaaboo.html#ixzz3mEu83dU7


those pants are awful


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She still looks like 1997 and it looks good.


----------



## Crystalina

I agree she looks younger than her age, but she still looks rough and hard. 

A little more weight would soften up her look.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love it, she looks great.

And if it's true about Blake, I'm not mad, get some Gwen!


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani bared her belly in a translucent plastic top and leather leggings at her Harajuku Lovers event in West Hollywood Thursday.

The newly single singer - who turns 46 next week - accessorised her see-through ensemble with a black clutch, open-toe booties, and two wristwatches.

The Voice judge sported lots of make-up, false lashes, and scraped her extension-free platinum locks into a messy updo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Harajuku-Lovers-event-LA.html#ixzz3mlbdUDkf


----------



## tomz_grl

Geez, she's shellacked with makeup. It makes her complexion look rough.


----------



## Lounorada

^ I agree. She needs to fire her makeup artist.


----------



## sdkitty

tomz_grl said:


> Geez, she's shellacked with makeup. It makes her complexion look rough.


yes, and those false eyelashes are too much
and leather pants for a kids event?


----------



## Wildflower22

Whew she looks rough. I assume she has some self esteem issues to feel the need to cake on that much makeup when she's naturally beautiful.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the pink lippe on her.


----------



## tweegy




----------



## chowlover2

tomz_grl said:


> Geez, she's shellacked with makeup. It makes her complexion look rough.




Especially her cheeks, just awful!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm younger than Gwen, though not by much and my skin is good BUT shimmer is something you need to be careful with as you get older. That makeup is NOT flattering on her.


----------



## kcf68

Ladybug09 said:


> I love the pink lippe on her.


Yes in a interview,  she said she did it for the fans who asked her for lighter lip stick color!


----------



## Lookin@bags

She is probably  stressed out and a little  too thin, but still amazeballs  in my book!


----------



## AEGIS

aww she has a mommy tummy
i like that


----------



## karo

*'Modern motherhood': Newly single Gwen Stefani makes a  statement with her sunglasses as she seeks spirituality by bringing her  sons to Sunday Services*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-sons-Sunday-Services.html#ixzz3n0xf0HVe 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*No Doubt they're friends! Gwen Stefani and Demi Moore catch up as they attend star-studded bash at Tobey Maguire's house*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bash-Tobey-Maguire-s-house.html#ixzz3n0y7dcVO 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## tomz_grl

Why are Demi's legs so swollen looking?


----------



## uhpharm01

tomz_grl said:


> Why are Demi's legs so swollen looking?


Good question


----------



## Lounorada

Gwen looks great!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Demi's no spring chicken.  Maybe she was on a flight recently and they swelled up?


----------



## tweegy

tomz_grl said:


> Why are Demi's legs so swollen looking?


I had to double glance when I saw that.. What's going on there?


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow! Demi's ankles and legs look really swollen. Gwen looks happy and ready to move on with her life.


----------



## Star1231

Wow, she really doesn't age.  What's her secret besides staying out of the sun.


----------



## Artica

karo said:


> *'Modern motherhood': Newly single Gwen Stefani makes a  statement with her sunglasses as she seeks spirituality by bringing her  sons to Sunday Services*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-sons-Sunday-Services.html#ixzz3n0xf0HVe
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



I love this outfit!! That shirt, the sunnies, the boots. Can anyone ID the shirt with the heart?


----------



## Lounorada

Artica said:


> I love this outfit!! That shirt, the sunnies, the boots. Can anyone ID the shirt with the heart?


 
Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
http://couture.zappos.com/vivienne-...hlfid=208&utm_medium=affiliate&zpch=affiliate


----------



## Artica

Lounorada said:


> Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> http://couture.zappos.com/vivienne-...hlfid=208&utm_medium=affiliate&zpch=affiliate



Many thanks!


----------



## Lounorada

Artica said:


> Many thanks!


 
You're welcome!


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale recently announced their plans to divorce after 13 years of marriage, and their sons are now reportedly splitting time between their respective houses.

But the star - who turned 46 on Saturday - seems to be doing her best to keep things in their lives running business as usual.

She was spotted attending church services on Sunday along with sons nine-year-old Kingston, seven-year-old Zuma, and one-year-old Apollo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lit-husband-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz3nekLe73l


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani "Are Nothing More than Friends": Source*

_Country star Blake Shelton is navigating life as a single man for the first time in a decade  and is looking better than ever! __Subscribe now__ for an inside look into how he's moving on after his divorce, only in PEOPLE.

_Blake Shelton is now one of country's most eligible men, but one thing's for certain: contrary to reports, the star is _not_ dating Gwen Stefani. 

"It's total bulls---," says a source of Shelton. "There's nothing there. They're nothing more than friends." 

But the two do have a fun rapport on _The Voice_ (airing Mondays and Tuesdays at 8 p.m. EST) and have bonded on set with the rest of the cast.


"I don't think anybody's more covered up than Gwen, from just raising three boys and balancing a TV show and a solo record or a No Doubt record and touring and her clothing line," Shelton, 39, told PEOPLE earlier this summer. "Every day in the compound, you see her having a meeting with people you've never seen her having a meeting with before. It's crazy." 

Says Stefani, 46, (who announced her split from Gavin Rossdale in August; Shelton and Miranda Lambert announced their divorce in July) of becoming fast friends with Shelton: "He's such a fun, funny guy. He just seems like such a good person. I love being around him." 


For now, the country singer is not quite ready to date and is "focusing on himself," says the source. "He's open to another relationship in the future, but just not now." 

Source: http://www.people.com/article/blake-shelton-not-dating-gwen-stefani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Santa Monica, 10-8-15.


----------



## Sasha2012

As divorce proceedings rumble on between Gwen Stefani and her husband Gavin Rossdale, the singer spent some quality time with the couple's three sons on Saturday.

The 46-year-old TV personality stepped out in Sherman Oaks toting her youngest son Apollo close to her chest as the family headed to the movies.

Gwen wore her dip-dye locks in a half up'do, swept into a bun and covered her eyes with trendy angular shades. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...akes-three-boys-movies-Pan.html#ixzz3oDyAfsYh


----------



## labelwhore04

Just no to that skunk hair


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is her thin-ness starting to border on frailty?


----------



## csre

I don't find her too skinny
The hair is horrible IMO


----------



## ChanelMommy

What did she do to her hair


----------



## Sasha2012

She's famed for her experimental dress sense as much as she is her musical prowess.

And Gwen Stefani combined the two seamlessly as she slipped into an effortlessly chic ensemble for her latest round of concert rehearsals in New York City on Friday.

The mother-of-three looked youthful below her years as she was pictured leaving the Hammerstein Ballroom dressed in two must-have autumnal items - culottes and a bomber jacket. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ottes-silk-bomber-New-York.html#ixzz3otI87Twi


----------



## Sasha2012

She's poured her heart into new music in the wake of her split from her husband Gavin Rossdale.

And now Gwen Stefani has shown the fruits of her hard work - with the emotional debut of new track I Used To Love You.

Obviously drawing on her 20 years with Rossdale, it features lyrics such as 'I don't know why I cried, but I think it's because I remembered for the first time since I hates you, that I used to love you.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-wake-split-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz3owNatwkS


----------



## Sasha2012

Less than 24 hours before she had debuted an emotional lament about estranged husband Gavin Rossdale on stage in New York.

But Gwen Stefani seemed full of maternal joy as she got ready to jet out of the Big Apple with her entourage in tow on Sunday.

The California native grinned with glee as she chatted with her nanny, who was carrying her one-year-old son Apollo, as they waited in line at John F Kennedy International Airport.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-Gavin-Rossdale-split.html#ixzz3oyiq4y2N


----------



## ChanelMommy

That hair just ...no


----------



## Sasha2012

Her split with Gavin Rossdale may get worse before it gets better, but it doesn't mean it'll dampen the 46-year-old's spirits.

Gwen Stefani decided to bring her kids out to Shawn's Pumpkin Patch in Los Angeles on Saturday for a day of seasonal fun.

Nine-year-old Kingston, seven-year-old Zuma, and Apollo, 19 months, all looked like they had a blast as a cheerful Gwen looked on.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...avin-Rossdale-turns-bitter.html#ixzz3pdDhr4Qu


----------



## AEGIS

well that hair is godawful


----------



## lulu212121

That baby has a thing with ears.


----------



## Ladybug09

lulu212121 said:


> That baby has a thing with ears.


I know and I love it!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She needs to stop trying to make the solo career happen and just stick to No Doubt. Her new song is really bad. The only song of hers I like is Cool


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani looked stunning on Monday as she stepped out in a sexy patent-leather dress.

The singer, 46, flashed some flesh in the black dress' cut-out midriff while heading into The Late Show studios in New York.

The Voice judge appeared to be in high spirits, after allegedly finalizing the terms of her divorce from estranged husband Gavin Rossdale, 49, relatively quickly over the weekend.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-settlement-Gavin-Rossdale.html#ixzz3pjQ34sMR


----------



## Tivo

Omg the Louboutin's are so hot on her.


----------



## starsandbucks

^Agreed! 

I think she looks really cool in that outfit and is one of the few women who can pull that off and it doesn't look sleazy or weird (to me at least). I'd love to see that jacket from more angles.


----------



## arnott

Anyone see her performance on Ellen today?


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great in that dress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani Says the Emotions in Her Heart-wrenching 'Used to Love You' Video Were 'All Very Real'*

Gwen Stefani is opening up about the meaning behind her new single, "Used to Love You," for the first time. 

_The Voice_ star joined her fellow coaches  Blake Shelton, Adam Levine and Pharrell Williams  on the _Today_ show Tuesday, where Matt Lauer asked her about the meaning behind her heart-wrenching music video for the track. 

"Your personal life has also been in the headlines. Fans are  looking at this, and are they misinterpreting something here, or is it  all right there in front of us, in terms of the meaning of the song?"  Lauer asked, alluding to her recent split from husband Gavin Rossdale. 

While Stefani, 46, didn't confirm her divorce was the  inspiration behind the song, she did explain the creative process going  into the song and video. 



"What I'll say about that is that I've never put a record out where I'm  actually going through things in real time. Like, [1995 No Doubt album] _Tragic Kingdom_?  I wrote that record over a three-year period, and then it came out, and  it was like, two years on tour; it was like this long, drawn-out  thing," Stefani said, adding "Used to Love You" came together very  quickly. "I wrote that song a couple weeks ago." 

As for that tearjerker of a music video? All the emotion was real, Stefani explained. 



"I sat in front of a camera in a dressing room, randomly  not making a  video  just to do some video for the screens behind me [at the New York City show]. And it went out, and it was the video. The video, it was all very real," she said. 

The singer added she appreciates the encouraging reactions she's received from fans since the clip dropped.  

"It's nice to do music and have that support from everybody,"  she added. "I don't know these people, but ... I feel their energy and  love coming back at me, and that's really comforting." 

Somewhere else the singer is seeking motivation: _The Voice_ set. 



"Oh my God, for me, it's given me so much inspiration. I think I  wouldn't even have my new record if it wasn't for the show," she told  Lauer. "It might be the funnest thing I've ever done."


Source: http://www.people.com/article/gwen-stefani-used-to-love-you-emotional-video-very-rea-inspiration


----------



## Lounorada

On _The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon_


----------



## Sasha2012

It might be all about the brains, but Gwen Stefani was certain to make a compelling argument for the body.

The gorgeous 46-year-old took the plunge in a revealing wrap dress at the UCLA Neurosurgery Visionary Ball in Beverly Hills on Thursday.

The newly single pop star posed seductively on the red carpet as she showed some skin in fishnet stockings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...versity-ball-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3q4ElCnVf


----------



## Ladybug09

that is a no.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> The gorgeous 46-year-old took the plunge in a revealing wrap dress at the UCLA Neurosurgery Visionary Ball in Beverly Hills on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...versity-ball-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3q4ElCnVf



WTF is this mess? 
The only positive thing I have to say is, she has great legs.


----------



## twinkle.tink

That slick backed hair looks good on....no one!


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> That slick backed hair looks good on....no one!


 
Truth.


----------



## karo

Oh my... she's getting thinner and thinner and it makes her look older...


----------



## B. Jara

Protruding chest bones are not attractive.


----------



## Sasha2012

Country  singer Blake Shelton has rubbed off on Gwen Stefani.

The Grammy award-winning songstress, 46, dressed up as a sexy cowgirl for George Clooney's Casamigos Tequila Halloween bash in Beverly Hills on Friday evening.

The mother-of-three took to Instagram to share a busty selfie of her costume with her 1.9million followers, appropriately captioned: 'Hi Halloween gx' [sic].

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-studded-Halloween-party.html#ixzz3qBCo2sJN


----------



## Jayne1

Her jaw is more slender and her lips were closer to her nose.  What else is new?

Vintage Gwen:


----------



## csre

I always wonder i.e. she doesn't go bold with all that she does to her hair (and has done for years)


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani Opens Up About Divorce: 'My Life Basically Blew Up in My Face'*

It's not hard to imagine where Gwen Stefani drew inspiration from for her emotional new single "Used to Love You," and now the star is opening up about how exactly she came to pen the song. 

"Things went down, I think it was February where my life just, 'Whoa!' It just changed," she told Carson Daly on his AMP Radio show. "Before that, I couldn't really write. I wanted to, but my life was just so  I don't even know how to describe it." 

Asked directly by Daly  who hosts and executive produces _The Voice_  if her divorce caused her creative juices to flow, Stefani said she doesn't "have anything to hide." 

"Everybody knows that I was married forever and now I'm not," said the _Voice_ coach. "Could you imagine what my life is like right now? It's crazy!" 


The chorus for "Used to Love You" came to her "the day after some crazy stuff had gone down, like, crazy stuff in my life," Stefani revealed. "I've been writing stuff randomly, like, instead of going online and looking at stupid stuff, but being like, 'I'm just going to write. This is how I'm going to heal. I need to write.' And I went back in and found that lyric and then it ended up being the chorus of the song." 


Aside from working on her new album, the mom of three boys (with ex Gavin Rossdale)  Kingston, 9, Zuma, 7, and Apollo, 20 months  is also learning to let loose. 

"My life feels so extreme right now," she said. "_The Voice_ is so fun  this season is crazier because I feel like I know everybody so well and also because my life is crazy. I mean, my life basically blew up in my face and so now I'm like, in this new life and it's pretty awesome, I have to say." 

Over Halloween weekend, the star partied with her fellow coaches Blake Shelton and Adam Levine. 

"I was literally that party girl that you hear about when their life blows up and you're like, 'Oh, I'm going out! Watch me!' We're just trying to have fun, you know?" she told Daly about being photographed with Shelton leaving a party. 


Source: http://www.people.com/article/gwen-stefani-talks-about-crazy-life-post-divorce


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Exclusive! Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton's PDA-Filled Weekend Prove They're More Than Friends*



As romance rumors continue to circulate around them, *Gwen Stefani* and *Blake Shelton* remain adamant about the fact that they're just friends.
However, E! News has obtained exclusive photos of the duo hanging out at *Adam Levine* and *Maroon 5*'s Halloween party in Studio City, Calif., over the weekend that seem to show otherwise.
In the photos we see Sheltonwearing a rocker wig and headbandholding Stefani close with his hands on her shoulders, eventually moving them down to her waist. At one point he evens ends up with one hand on her backside!
In another photo, Stefaniwearing her hair in a bun on the top of her headis spotted looking up adoringly at Shelton as they chat at the spooky shindig.
Sources confirm to E! News that _The Voice_ coaches spent a majority of the holiday weekend together.
First, they were spotted at *George Clooney*'s Casamigos party on Friday night. "Blake showed up at the Casamigos party right around the same time as Gwen. It was definitely strange for him to be there because he hadn't been in years past," our insider reveals. "They left right around the same time too. Although they were in separate cars when they left, they met up at the next party."


Though a second source tells us there was no PDA at Clooney's party, things changed as the night went on.  After leaving Clooney's bash separately, they reunited at *Jared Leto*'s party later in the evening. Our insider says they were holding hands and eventually ended up leaving his party late in the night together.
However, according to another source who works with them on _The Voice_, this isn't too far off for the duo, who have been spending more time together as of late.
"They are definitely flirty on the set and you can see they have fun together," the source explains. "There is something going on between them and they have spent time together off set. They don't want to label anything or define it, they just really like each other and happen to be going through similar things in their lives. Gwen has spent time at Blake's house in the Hollywood Hills recently. They want it to stay under the radar and not make it a big public thing because who knows what will happen."
Meanwhile, romance rumors began swirling around Shelton and Stefani after they both made headlines this summer for their respective divorces.
Shelton and *Miranda Lambert* announced their divorce in July after four years of marriage. Then, just a few weeks later, Stefani shocked the world with news that she and *Gavin Rossdale* had filed for divorce after 13 years together.
Reps for both Stefani and Shelton did not return requests for comment.


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/712391/...illed-weekend-prove-they-re-more-than-friends


----------



## Freckles1

Good for her. She needs to get out and have a good time!!!!


----------



## TC1

Her face looked a mess on Kelly & Michael this morning. IMO.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm happy for her.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Still a strange pairing to me.


----------



## Lounorada

Lounorada said:


> On _The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon_




I thought she looked pretty flirty and lust-struck with Blake in this video...


----------



## Flawn08

Good for herrr... go get some!


----------



## Livia1

She could do sooooo much better though!


----------



## veyda

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Still a strange pairing to me.



I can't wrap my head around it either. Rebound?


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> I thought she looked pretty flirty and lust-struck with Blake in this video...




I like it!! She was gettin' after it!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounorada said:


> I thought she looked pretty flirty and lust-struck with Blake in this video...



Just watched it and I completely agree..ha!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Their reps have officially confirmed it..

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/11/04/gwen-stefani-blake-shelton-dating


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> I thought she looked pretty flirty and lust-struck with Blake in this video...



Oooh, so much so! I wish she would stop touching her hair though, she looks so uncomfortable with the style and the whole outfit.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...e-shelton-are-dating-her-rep-confirms-2015411

*Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton are Dating, Her Rep Confirms*

Its official! Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani are dating, her rep confirms exclusively to Us Weekly. Gwen and Blake are longtime friends who have very recently started dating, Stefani's spokesperson, who would not comment further, tells Us.

As previously reported, the twosome have flirted on the set of The Voice and were spotted getting cozy with each other at multiple Halloween parties in L.A. over the weekend.

Country superstar Shelton, 39, is performing and up for numerous awards at tonights Country Music Awards in Nashville. He plans to take Stefani as his date to the evening's afterparties, a source tells Us.

Stefani previously remained coy about Shelton while doing press for her latest single Used to Love You. During an interview with Ryan Seacrest on Tuesday, Nov. 3, the No Doubt frontwoman, 46, joked Whos Blake? but gushed, I do think hes hot, dont you?

Both music stars are, of course, newly single. Shelton and Miranda Lambert, who will also be at the CMAs tonight, divorced suddenly in July after four years of marriage. The following month, Stefani and Gavin Rossdale pulled the plug after 13 years of marriage; they share three sons.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Livia1 said:


> She could do sooooo much better though!



Soooo much better!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blake is only 39! He looks a lot older!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Too close for comfort


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Publicity stunt?


----------



## sdkitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Publicity stunt?


that's what everyone's been saying - publicity for The Voice
I personally like Blake and like him better with Miranda


----------



## AshTx.1

Hmmm. Odd pairing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She was interviewed on The Project here for her new series, "Harakuju Girls". I shall now call her She Whose Face Cannot Move.  Seriously, the only moving parts were her eyeballs and lips.

She needs to back off the botox, immediately.


----------



## Lounorada

I find it odd that her rep confirmed they were dating. I mean, who cares enough that she had to make an official comment?


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> I find it odd that her rep confirmed they were dating. I mean, who cares enough that she had to make an official comment?



It's for the show.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> It's for the show.


 
Makes sense, but still weird to make an official comment for two people just 'dating'.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

It's also a blatant f-u to Miranda. They couldn't wait a day or two to announce it they had to do it a few hrs before the show?


----------



## Jayne1

All I know is, Gwen Stefani has a complete different face.  Nose, chin and lips.

I wonder how painful that chin shaving surgery is.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani Write a Country Ballad Together*



Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani have made sweet music together.  

_The Voice_ co-stars recently wrote a country song together, PEOPLE has learned exclusively.  

Not surprisingly, the resulting effort is impressive.  

"It's amazing how good she sounds on a pretty country song," says an industry insider. 



Shortly after the new season of _The Voice_ kicked off, the duo  got together to write the mid-tempo ballad. According to the insider,  the song has yet to be cut and is about telling a lover to leave the  relationship if that is what they truly want. (Reps for the singers did  not comment.) 

On Wednesday, the couple  who both went through divorces this year  confirmed that they officially are dating. 

"They've been supporting each other through a difficult time," a source told PEOPLE. " And they're really happy together."  

Earlier in the year, when asked if he had ever jammed with  Stefani, Shelton mused to PEOPLE, "I don't know musically what Gwen and I  would probably ever have in common [laughs]. Pharrell and I probably  have a lot musically in common... I don't ever see Gwen and I sitting  down and writing songs." However, he was clearly still open to the idea  when teased that they may just end up winning a Grammy together: "Maybe  so, maybe so!" he answered. 



Source:http://www.people.com/article/blake-shelton-gwen-stefani-country-song-together


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

veyda said:


> I can't wrap my head around it either. Rebound?




It has to be... It's so close to her divorce... Nothing wrong with it if it is rebound... They just seem to opposite. lol


----------



## Welovechristina

sdkitty said:


> that's what everyone's been saying - publicity for The Voice
> I personally like Blake and like him better with Miranda


 


Me too.  


And I think it was insensitive for him to bring Gwen to the CMAs especially since he knew Miranda would be there.


----------



## Jayne1

Me three.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> I find it odd that her rep confirmed they were dating. I mean, who cares enough that she had to make an official comment?



It was AALLLLLLL over GMA & even on Kelly & Michael. Even my local news and I was like who tf cares? It smells of desperation.

And didn't Blake cheat on Miranda? And he cheated on whoever he was with before to be with Miranda. So idk why anyone would date him.


----------



## sdkitty

AEGIS said:


> It was AALLLLLLL over GMA & even on Kelly & Michael. Even my local news and I was like who tf cares? It smells of desperation.
> 
> And didn't Blake cheat on Miranda? And he cheated on whoever he was with before to be with Miranda. So idk why anyone would date him.


I think there was a thread here on them and the word seemed to be it was Miranda who cheated toward the end.  He may have cheated with Miranda but apparently it was her who cheated on him when they were married.

http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=52846886&pp=25&page=3


----------



## ChanelMommy

AEGIS said:


> It was AALLLLLLL over GMA & even on Kelly & Michael. Even my local news and I was like who tf cares? It smells of desperation.
> 
> And didn't Blake cheat on Miranda? And he cheated on whoever he was with before to be with Miranda. So idk why anyone would date him.



I like some of his songs so not disrepecting him as a artist..but yes, he did cheat on his first wife and probaly on Miranda too.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She def. switched up her face whether be fillers, PS, something is up. I just looked at her older pictures and she doesn't look the same.


----------



## AirJewels

sdkitty said:


> I think there was a thread here on them and the word seemed to be it was Miranda who cheated toward the end.  He may have cheated with Miranda but apparently it was her who cheated on him when they were married.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=52846886&pp=25&page=3




This is true.  Miranda cheated on him which is why he divorced her.  Not saying it was right but they spent so much time apart due to their schedules.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> It was AALLLLLLL over GMA & even on Kelly & Michael. Even my local news and I was like who tf cares? It smells of desperation.
> 
> And didn't Blake cheat on Miranda? And he cheated on whoever he was with before to be with Miranda. So idk why anyone would date him.



All of this.


----------



## YSoLovely

Either this is a publicity stunt or they've been sneaking around while they were still married, imo.

TMZ has a story about Blake making Gwen feel good about herself again and how controlling Gavin was... It's never outright stated, but the insinuation is clear: According to Team Gwen, Gavin was verbally abusive, couldn't deal with her success and lashed out by criticizing her parenting skills... 

Great tactic to distract from Gwen possibly having an affair all along...


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Or maybe they're both just on the rebound. Lol they spend a lot of time together while doing the Voice... It's so soon after both of their divorces, but that doesn't mean that they cheated on their previous spouses to be with each other. 

I get it that Blake cheated on his first wife to be with Miranda... "Once a cheater always a cheater," I know, I know... But that doesn't mean that he cheated on Miranda to be with Gwen...


----------



## L etoile

This just reeks of publicity stunt.


----------



## guccimamma

i always liked her, but i think she's acting like a fool. hopefully its just for publicity.


----------



## Sweetpea83

mindy621_xoxo said:


> _*Or maybe they're both just on the rebound.*_ Lol they spend a lot of time together while doing the Voice... It's so soon after both of their divorces, but that doesn't mean that they cheated on their previous spouses to be with each other.
> 
> I get it that Blake cheated on his first wife to be with Miranda... "Once a cheater always a cheater," I know, I know... But that doesn't mean that he cheated on Miranda to be with Gwen...


 
I think so too...I don't think it's a publicity stunt..


----------



## nastasja

guccimamma said:


> i always liked her, but i think she's acting like a fool. hopefully its just for publicity.




agree!


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> i always liked her, but i think she's acting like a fool. Hopefully its just for publicity.




+1


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani Opens Up to InStyle About the 'Struggle' in the Years Leading Up to Her Divorce  and Why She's 'in a Really Positive Place Now'*


She's had a difficult few months since announcing her divorce in August. But Gwen Stefani is bouncing back with a


----------



## YSoLovely

Perfect timing...

Drop single
Confirm new relationship
Hold hands in public
Magazine cover


----------



## Sweetpea83

Boo..having issues posting article..here's the link:


http://www.people.com/article/gwen-...-good-place?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## Lounorada

Sweetpea83 said:


> Boo..having issues posting article..here's the link:
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/gwen-...-good-place?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag





*Gwen Stefani Opens Up to InStyle About the 'Struggle' in the Years Leading Up to Her Divorce &#8211; and Why She's 'in a Really Positive Place Now'*

 She's had a difficult few months since announcing her divorce in August. But Gwen Stefani is bouncing back with a hot new single and a hot new boyfriend. Now _The Voice_ judge is opening up about the years leading up to her split from Gavin Rossdale. 

Speaking to _InStyle_ for their December cover story (on stands Nov. 13), Stefani, 46, says she struggled balancing her family and creative lives the past few years. 

One particular difficulty: recording her 2012 album with No Doubt, _Push and Shove_.
"I didn't tour at all. But I did record the No Doubt album, which was super hard. I was torn the whole time. Every day I would take the kids to school, drive to Santa Monica, work on the album, and then I'd think, 'Oh my god, if I don't leave by 2:30, I'm not gonna get home in time for dinner.' And Gavin being on tour&#8230;" she tells the magazine.

"I'm not gonna say there weren't some incredible moments making that album. But it was a lot of knocking my head against the wall. A lot of struggle." 

And the "Used to Love You" singer says the struggles weren't just with the band's time in the studio: She also had a bit of an identity crisis when she first became a mother. 

"In the beginning, I didn't want to think of myself as a mother. I was like, 'Wait a minute! Ain't no hollaback girl is who I am!' I had to learn to accept it," she says. 

But the mom of Kingston, 9, Zuma, 7, and Apollo, 20 months, took to maternal life quickly. 
"Being a mother and having a career &#8211; those are just different roles you play," she says. "You're still the same person you were before, but now you're more because you're a mother, too, with a lot to do." 

As for how she got her groove back recently? The star (who PEOPLE exclusively confirmed is dating Blake Shelton) credits her gig on _The Voice_ &#8211; and her costar and pal Pharrell Williams. 

"He helped me with a lot of stuff. I was in a closed-off period before that &#8211; I couldn't write, and I didn't feel confident. There were hard times before the baby, personally, that were just not good. And then having Apollo, and being on the show, and being refreshed: It was just like, 'Whoa!'" 

Adds Stefani: "I'm in a really positive place now."


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Lounorada said:


> *Gwen Stefani Opens Up to InStyle About the 'Struggle' in the Years Leading Up to Her Divorce  and Why She's 'in a Really Positive Place Now'*
> 
> She's had a difficult few months since announcing her divorce in August. But Gwen Stefani is bouncing back with a hot new single and a hot new boyfriend. Now _The Voice_ judge is opening up about the years leading up to her split from Gavin Rossdale.
> 
> Speaking to _InStyle_ for their December cover story (on stands Nov. 13), Stefani, 46, says she struggled balancing her family and creative lives the past few years.
> 
> One particular difficulty: recording her 2012 album with No Doubt, _Push and Shove_.
> "I didn't tour at all. But I did record the No Doubt album, which was super hard. I was torn the whole time. Every day I would take the kids to school, drive to Santa Monica, work on the album, and then I'd think, 'Oh my god, if I don't leave by 2:30, I'm not gonna get home in time for dinner.' And Gavin being on tour" she tells the magazine.
> 
> "I'm not gonna say there weren't some incredible moments making that album. But it was a lot of knocking my head against the wall. A lot of struggle."
> 
> And the "Used to Love You" singer says the struggles weren't just with the band's time in the studio: She also had a bit of an identity crisis when she first became a mother.
> 
> "In the beginning, I didn't want to think of myself as a mother. I was like, 'Wait a minute! Ain't no hollaback girl is who I am!' I had to learn to accept it," she says.
> 
> But the mom of Kingston, 9, Zuma, 7, and Apollo, 20 months, took to maternal life quickly.
> "Being a mother and having a career  those are just different roles you play," she says. "You're still the same person you were before, but now you're more because you're a mother, too, with a lot to do."
> 
> As for how she got her groove back recently? The star (who PEOPLE exclusively confirmed is dating Blake Shelton) credits her gig on _The Voice_  and her costar and pal Pharrell Williams.
> 
> "He helped me with a lot of stuff. I was in a closed-off period before that  I couldn't write, and I didn't feel confident. There were hard times before the baby, personally, that were just not good. And then having Apollo, and being on the show, and being refreshed: It was just like, 'Whoa!'"
> 
> Adds Stefani: "I'm in a really positive place now."




Man... People can be pretty brutal in the comments sections... Saying she doesn't know what it's like to struggle with motherhood because she is rich and has nannies.... Well even if she does have nannies, I'm sure it can still be hard balancing her work and motherhood, especially is she still wants to be "hands on" and not let the nanny take care of the kids instead of her...


----------



## Freckles1

AirJewels said:


> This is true.  Miranda cheated on him which is why he divorced her.  Not saying it was right but they spent so much time apart due to their schedules.




I've decided they're all so insecure they ALL cheat!!! Haha


----------



## mcb100

Blake has cheated in the past before. If Miranda cheated too, then shame on her, she's in the same boat. I thought that Gwen would be secure enough within herself to see that if a guy cheated in the past before, he's probably not the best boyfriend material. (And I'm not saying that Blake is a bad person, but that's just how I feel with all relationships and how my friends feel as well. If someone cheated in the past, it's usually kind of a red flag.) And Gwen always appears like such a confident woman, that you would think she could say to herself "Yanno what, I only deserve the best." when it comes to relationships??


I'm not sure if it's a rebound or not. Seemed like they had a friendship on The Voice. Who knows?


----------



## Lounorada

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

mcb100 said:


> Blake has cheated in the past before. If Miranda cheated too, then shame on her, she's in the same boat. I thought that Gwen would be secure enough within herself to see that if a guy cheated in the past before, he's probably not the best boyfriend material. (And I'm not saying that Blake is a bad person, but that's just how I feel with all relationships and how my friends feel as well. If someone cheated in the past, it's usually kind of a red flag.) And Gwen always appears like such a confident woman, that you would think she could say to herself "Yanno what, I only deserve the best." when it comes to relationships??
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a rebound or not. Seemed like they had a friendship on The Voice. Who knows?


assuming they really are dating and it's not a publicity thing for the show, then I can see where she could be attracted to him and not think about it in a real analytical way

her husband was kind of androgynous and here comes this big masculine guy with a charm and sense of humor - nice contrast IMO.......and he's younger than her (even if she does look young for her age)


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> assuming they really are dating and it's not a publicity thing for the show, then i can see where she could be attracted to him and not think about it in a real analytical way
> *
> her husband was kind of androgynous and here comes this big masculine guy with a charm and sense of humor -* nice contrast imo.......and he's younger than her (even if she does look young for her age)




ita.


----------



## skarsbabe

Doesn't this all just seem really fast? She's just barely separated from her husband, jeez!


----------



## kcf68

skarsbabe said:


> Doesn't this all just seem really fast? She's just barely separated from her husband, jeez!


Yes it does! Man, I needed a bit of time after my divorce to get mysdlf together!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Blake is Country he was so perfect with Miranda...Gwen is so opposite of Blake! Are these rumurs confirmed? Is this true?


----------



## Sweetpea83

ChanelMommy said:


> Blake is Country he was so perfect with Miranda...Gwen is so opposite of Blake! Are these rumurs confirmed? Is this true?



Their reps confirmed it..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani Hold Hands: Inside Their Sweet Debut as a Couple

*Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani took their romance out on the town in Nashville on Wednesday.  

Following months of relationship speculation, Shelton, 39, and Stefani, 46, made their first appearance as a couple at a CMA Awards afterparty. 

"They were very comfortable with each other," says a source.  

The duo sported casual looks, with Stefani pairing jeans with a black  top and jacket and Shelton wearing a dark button-down shirt and jeans.  



While balancing drinks, Stefani and Shelton held hands and walked with pals outside.  

Hours earlier, a source confirmed to PEOPLE that the fellow _Voice_ coaches "have begun dating."

The insider added, "They've been supporting each other through a difficult time and they're really happy together." 

Prior to their outing, Shelton made a solo appearance at the CMAs. His ex-wife Miranda Lambert, 31, also stepped out for country music's big night, although the former spouses did not interact.  

Stefani and Shelton touched down in Tennessee Tuesday on the same flight, a source told PEOPLE. 

Romance rumors gained steam after they were spotted leaving Jared Leto's Halloween party in Los Angeles.

Source: http://www.people.com/article/blake-shelton-gwen-stefani-holding-hands-nashville


----------



## Crystalina

He drinks quite a lot....this is NOT going to be good.


----------



## karo

*'He's a pretty rad guy': Gwen Stefani speaks about  new beau Blake Shelton for first time before getting back to mommy duty  after couple's outing at the CMAs*

She  and Voice Co-host Blake Shelton, 39, just made their first appearance as a couple on Wednesday at a CMA Awards after party.
But before resuming her mom role, Gwen Stefani finally opened up about her new relationship to a Dallas radio station.
While  Gwen and soon to be ex-husband Gavin split back in August, she had  remained relatively quiet on the subject until she opened up to a  Dallas/Fort Worth radio station 103.7 KVIL about the separation,  according to ET. 
She went on to fawn over her new man, exclaiming 'He's a pretty rad guy, I have to say that.'
When  asked about her decision to go public with her new relationship, she  did turn a tad sour, stating 'We didn't! Like, somebody did. That's  what's so crazy like, who announces that? Why would I do that?'
'There's  been loads of people that have helped me with this tragedy, there's  definitely key people that have pointed me into the right direction.  Blake really helped me,' the pop icon revealed.
Gwen and Blake made their first public appearance as a couple at a CMA after party, holding hands as they walked. 
Upon arrival back in LA, the 46-year-old was immediately spotted out with sons Kingston, nine, and 20-month-old Apollo.
For the  outing, the Hollaback Girl donned a bit of a kooky outfit, featuring  bright orange high-top trainers, a pair of distressed, sagging slim fit  jeans, a grey shirt and a large green camouflage coat with a hood.
She  had her hair pulled up and back into a practical do, and hauled around a  heavy-looking black handbag with hollow metal rivets on either end. 
After  spending the day with Kingston, Gwen could be seen adorably see-sawing  with her youngest son Apollo at a neighborhood park. 

​​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ple-s-official-outing-CMAs.html#ixzz3qnVbsYAN 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Alexenjie

Is Gwen referring to her upcoming divorce as a tragedy? Sure divorce is difficult, can be devastating and heart breaking, etc. To me a tragedy is the death of your spouse or child or children. Her ex-husband will still be around to help raise their children.

My husband died in a car accident so this is just my opinion of course.


----------



## Lounorada

What's up with the last pic above??


----------



## lulu212121

That middle child is her mini me from her younger years. 

Blake is no California guy! His Oklahoma roots has got to be foreign to her. They don't seem to have anything in common other than music. Their music & personal lives seem so different. I guess we will see.


----------



## skarsbabe

Lounorada said:


> What's up with the last pic above??



looks like something they didn't mean to upload lol

As for Gwen, I feel bad for the kids. She's barely split from their Dad and is soon going to (if not already) going to be bringing a new man into their lives. She may not feel like she needs a break or time to heal, but I bet those kids sure do. Not cool IMHO.


----------



## Lounorada

skarsbabe said:


> *looks like something they didn't mean to upload lol*
> 
> As for Gwen, I feel bad for the kids. She's barely split from their Dad and is soon going to (if not already) going to be bringing a new man into their lives. She may not feel like she needs a break or time to heal, but I bet those kids sure do. Not cool IMHO.


 
 I was on my phone earlier, scrolling through without zooming in and thought... 'That doesn't look like Gwen...' On the ipad now and can see much clearer


----------



## SpeedyJC

ChanelMommy said:


> Blake is Country he was so perfect with Miranda...Gwen is so opposite of Blake! Are these rumurs confirmed? Is this true?



The saying opposites attract is  totally true. My fiancé is preppy as hell and I'm kind of punk.


----------



## SpeedyJC

karo said:


> *'He's a pretty rad guy': Gwen Stefani speaks about  new beau Blake Shelton for first time before getting back to mommy duty  after couple's outing at the CMAs*
> 
> She  and Voice Co-host Blake Shelton, 39, just made their first appearance as a couple on Wednesday at a CMA Awards after party.
> But before resuming her mom role, Gwen Stefani finally opened up about her new relationship to a Dallas radio station.
> While  Gwen and soon to be ex-husband Gavin split back in August, she had  remained relatively quiet on the subject until she opened up to a  Dallas/Fort Worth radio station 103.7 KVIL about the separation,  according to ET.
> She went on to fawn over her new man, exclaiming 'He's a pretty rad guy, I have to say that.'
> When  asked about her decision to go public with her new relationship, she  did turn a tad sour, stating 'We didn't! Like, somebody did. That's  what's so crazy like, who announces that? Why would I do that?'
> 'There's  been loads of people that have helped me with this tragedy, there's  definitely key people that have pointed me into the right direction.  Blake really helped me,' the pop icon revealed.
> Gwen and Blake made their first public appearance as a couple at a CMA after party, holding hands as they walked.
> Upon arrival back in LA, the 46-year-old was immediately spotted out with sons Kingston, nine, and 20-month-old Apollo.
> For the  outing, the Hollaback Girl donned a bit of a kooky outfit, featuring  bright orange high-top trainers, a pair of distressed, sagging slim fit  jeans, a grey shirt and a large green camouflage coat with a hood.
> She  had her hair pulled up and back into a practical do, and hauled around a  heavy-looking black handbag with hollow metal rivets on either end.
> After  spending the day with Kingston, Gwen could be seen adorably see-sawing  with her youngest son Apollo at a neighborhood park.
> 
> ​​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ple-s-official-outing-CMAs.html#ixzz3qnVbsYAN
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



If anyone knows what brand that jacket is it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> If anyone knows what brand that jacket is it would be much appreciated.




L.A.M.B. x Burton 'The OC Insulator Jacket'
http://www.burton.com/default/l.a.m.../W16-153501.html?cgid=womens-jackets&start=30


----------



## Lounorada

Blind Item:
_'__This musical TV guy LOVES all the fun rumors that are flying around about who hes dating!_
_Too bad one of them is definitely not real._
_[Its just a] PR stunt for the upcoming season of [his show]._
_You can expect those rumors about him and [costar] to stretch over the entire season. Theyll both play along._
_There will be flirting and denials and maybe a few dating photo ops._
_Its good for the show but its also good for them personally because itll distract fans from the ugly divorce stuff._
_Were looking forward to a fun season of romantic musical chairs!'_
BlindGossip


No surprise there then...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lounorada said:


> L.A.M.B. x Burton 'The OC Insulator Jacket'
> http://www.burton.com/default/l.a.m.../W16-153501.html?cgid=womens-jackets&start=30



Thank you so much, ordering it now


----------



## sdkitty

ChanelMommy said:


> Blake is Country he was so perfect with Miranda...Gwen is so opposite of Blake! Are these rumurs confirmed? Is this true?


I agree with you
Blake and Amanda seemed like such a good match
If there is any truth to the story about him and Gwen, it could just be a transitional relationship for both.  They will maybe date for a while and then move on.


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> Thank you so much, ordering it now



You're very welcome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani Buys a Pet Parrot For Sons Amid Blake Shelton Dating News: Photos*

New additions to the family! *Gwen Stefani* stepped out in Los Angeles on Saturday, Nov. 7, to find some feathered friends for her three sons. 
 The No Doubt rocker looked carefree and happy as she and *Kingston*, 9, *Zuma*, 7, and *Apollo*, 20 months, browsed a pet shop, playing with various birds throughout the afternoon.

At one point, Kingston even let one of the birds perch on his head. Two  weeks earlier, Stefanis brood added a parakeet to their home, as the  Used to Love You crooner shared on Instagram.
The 46-year-old singer kept things casual and chic for the outing,  wearing a black tank top, jeans, a furry jacket, orange high-tops, and  plenty of gold chains.
 Stefanis outing comes just one day after her ex-husband, Bush frontman *Gavin Rossdale*, was snapped in Studio City, Calif., with a band on his wedding finger.

That same day, Stefani opened up for the first time about her new love, *Blake Shelton*, to 103.7 KVILs _#Uncorked_ hosts *Leigh Ann* and *Courtney*.
 Hes a pretty rad guy, I have to say that, she said of the  39-year-old country singer, adding that Blake really helped her through  the tough times of her divorce.

The two _Voice_ coaches first stepped out together at an afterparty following the 2015 CMA Awards in Nashville, Tenn., on Wednesday, Nov. 5.
 Gwen and Blake are longtime friends who have recently started dating, a spokesperson told *Us Weekly* at the time.

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ake-shelton-dating-news-2015811#ixzz3quzeILhG 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
​
​
​
​

​​


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani rocked a denim jumpsuit as she headed to for church with her family on Sunday in Los Angeles.

The 46-year-old was spotted with her three children, nine-year-old Kingston James McGregor, seven-year-old Zuma Nesta Rock and 21-month-old Apollo Bowie Flynn Rossdale.

The family outing came as it was revealed on Sunday that Gwen had written a country song with her new beau Blake Shelton.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-boyfriend-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz3qxmcX8xk


----------



## lulu212121

OMG, a parrot? I hope she or someone has taken the time to research parrots as pets. They can be high maintenance & live longer than her!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Blind Item:
> _'__This musical TV guy LOVES all the fun rumors that are flying around about who hes dating!_
> _Too bad one of them is definitely not real._
> _[Its just a] PR stunt for the upcoming season of [his show]._
> _You can expect those rumors about him and [costar] to stretch over the entire season. Theyll both play along._
> _There will be flirting and denials and maybe a few dating photo ops._
> _Its good for the show but its also good for them personally because itll distract fans from the ugly divorce stuff._
> _Were looking forward to a fun season of romantic musical chairs!'_
> BlindGossip
> 
> 
> No surprise there then...



Interesting! Not surprised at the same time.


----------



## skarsbabe

These people's church clothes....


----------



## kirsten

lulu212121 said:


> OMG, a parrot? I hope she or someone has taken the time to research parrots as pets. They can be high maintenance & live longer than her!




Agreed plus not good with young children. Plus with a sleeping baby? Yikes. That parrot is a baby so it will be sweet and friendly until it matures, then they usually start bonding with one person and can be a huge handful. 

Looks like she was at Omar's Exotic Birds, so Omar's will take back their birds that don't work out and rehome them.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Blake's loving the attention. He's constantly whining about tabloids on Twitter ....he literally addresses every single rumor. Dude acts like he hates it but won't shut up about it


----------



## Jayne1

skarsbabe said:


> These people's church clothes....



Thinking that too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What is the rush to get involved so soon.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> What is the rush to get involved so soon.


I agree
esp with kids involved
then again we don't know if they're really that involved or maybe just having fun or promoting the voice


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think its a combo: a flirtation and promotion for The Voice, and taking the focus off both their divorces.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think its a combo: a flirtation and promotion for The Voice, and taking the focus off both their divorces.




Yep. I wish them well 
No one wants to be lonely....


----------



## guccimamma

am i the only one who is sick of them, already?


----------



## sdkitty

guccimamma said:


> am i the only one who is sick of them, already?


no
I'm a fan of Blake but this is taking away some of my love
I think while it may generate attention to the show it can be a negative.  Like when two characters on a TV series have chemistry but don't get together, it can be better than have them consummate it.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> am i the only one who is sick of them, already?


 
Nope, I'm feeling the same way. 
I've always liked Gwen, but all this fauxmance-tomfoolery is making me think less of her...


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


> Nope, I'm feeling the same way.
> I've always liked Gwen, but all this fauxmance-tomfoolery is making me think less of her...



yeah, watching her on jimmy fallon made me embarrassed for her.

i'm the same age,  acting all flirty and stupid isn't a good look. be cool, girl.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> yeah, watching her on jimmy fallon made me embarrassed for her.
> 
> i'm the same age,  acting all flirty and stupid isn't a good look. be cool, girl.


 
Exactly. She made me cringe a little watching her on Fallons show, I mean act like that if you want _off camera_, but while the tv cameras are rolling? Nope.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani Shares Stunning New Pic of Herself With Blake Shelton, Says New Album Is Breakup Record*

Moving on! *Gwen Stefani *shared a stunning pic of herself and new boyfriend *Blake Shelton* on Tuesday, Nov. 10, and she also discussed her upcoming new album.
Love [emoji] them @nbcvoice, the Used to Love You singer, 46, captioned the adorable pic with Shelton and *Pharrell Williams* on the set of their hit NBC show, _The Voice_.  In the snap, Stefani leans in close to the country hunk, 39 -- her arm  around his shoulder -- while Williams sits next to them, smiling.
 Earlier in the day, the No Doubt frontwoman opened up about her highly anticipated upcoming album, which is due out next year.

I would consider it a breakup record, the Voice coach told San Diegos  93.3 radio station. My cross to bear was to go through these  heartbreaks and write songs and help people.
As for the first single, the No Doubt frontwoman said, My truth is  Used to Love You. Thats the song. Thats what I said, and I feel  really fine about sharing that, and I feel honored to share it.
Stefani and ex-husband of 13 years, *Gavin Rossdale*, split in August and share three children together.
 Last week, her rep confirmed exclusively to *Us Weekly* that Stefani and Shelton are officially dating.
 Gwen and Blake are longtime friends who have very recently started  dating, Stefanis spokesperson told Us. The sexy new couple initially  sparked rumors of romance on _The Voice_, as viewers quickly picked up on their constant flirting.
 Shelton and ex-wife *Miranda Lambert* divorced in July after four years of marriage.

Source: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ew-pic-of-herself-with-blake-shelton-20151011
​
​
​
​
​​


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^She looks beautiful there. I like her with longer hair.


----------



## sdkitty

LoveMyMarc said:


> ^She looks beautiful there. I like her with longer hair.


extensions?
seems like it got long suddenly


----------



## AEGIS

If this is true, this is awful and might explain her haste to date...trying to validate herself


----------



## Staci_W

No one will ever really know what happened in that marriage other than Gavin and Gwen. I'm sure they both did things wrong. Tacky tabloid covers.


----------



## AEGIS

Staci_W said:


> No one will ever really know what happened in that marriage other than Gavin and Gwen. I'm sure they both did things wrong. Tacky tabloid covers.



 Why are you so sure she did something to end her marriage?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Yuck. There are photos of Gavin putting his hands on the nanny's bottom, back in 2012!


----------



## sdkitty

AEGIS said:


> If this is true, this is awful and might explain her haste to date...trying to validate herself


so her ex was acting like a dog and going out and getting into a rebound relationship is validation?  you mean she has to make herself feel she's more attractive than the nanny?


----------



## AEGIS

sdkitty said:


> so her ex was acting like a dog and going out and getting into a rebound relationship is validation?  you mean she has to make herself feel she's more attractive than the nanny?



yes to the second part.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whatever the reason, I thought better of her than to do a magazine cover story about it.


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whatever the reason, I thought better of her than to do a magazine cover story about it.



she is pushing her new music for sure. it did remind me that i liked her last single


----------



## sdkitty

AEGIS said:


> yes to the second part.


guess this goes to show that no matter how successful one is in business (fashion), musical career, etc, they can still be insecure
but at her age, and with all the other celebs before them who've been thru the nanny affair syndrome, she should not have anything to prove
but I'm talking logic here and maybe she's going on emotions
not judging


----------



## lanasyogamama

Harper Quinn said:


> Yuck. There are photos of Gavin putting his hands on the nanny's bottom, back in 2012!



Didn't they claim that was some family member?  I can't remember the story...


----------



## White Orchid

I'll never understand a woman hiring a young and pretty Nanny and then being surprised that the huz fooled around with her.


----------



## AEGIS

sdkitty said:


> guess this goes to show that no matter how successful one is in business (fashion), musical career, etc, they can still be insecure
> but at her age, and with all the other celebs before them who've been thru the nanny affair syndrome, she should not have anything to prove
> but I'm talking logic here and maybe she's going on emotions
> not judging



I think most women would feel insecure if something like that happened to them, no matter their success in other aspects of their life.


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> I'll never understand a woman hiring a young and pretty Nanny and then being surprised that the huz fooled around with her.



Really? What a great way to blame the wife in this scenario for her husbands actions. I would hope my husband would have enough self control to not bang the freaking nanny. That just sounds like a way to excuse men from the behavior...like they can't help themselves and cannot look past their baser instincts.  That is not an excuse, we are not animals that cannot control ourselves. That just sounds too similar too if you don't want to be raped, don't wear slutty clothes bc u know....men just can't control themselves :okay:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> Really? What a great way to blame the wife in this scenario for her husbands actions. I would hope my husband would have enough self control to not bang the freaking nanny. That just sounds like a way to excuse men from the behavior...like they can't help themselves and cannot look past their baser instincts.  That is not an excuse, we are not animals that cannot control ourselves. That just sounds too similar too if you don't want to be raped, don't wear slutty clothes bc u know....men just can't control themselves :okay:



This. +1


----------



## boxermom

such a cliché--husband does the nanny. I guess it doesn't matter how beautiful you are, some men will cheat on anyone.


----------



## Sasha2012

Are they still acting Gavin isn't gay? He had been cheating on Gwen with men and women since before they got married so I have no sympathy for her. Gwen knew what she was signing up for but she was desperate and wanted a family. At least their beautiful boys resulted from this messy marriage, but band aid babies never heal a broken union.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Are they still acting Gavin isn't gay? He had been cheating on Gwen with men and women since before they got married so I have no sympathy for her. Gwen knew what she was signing up for but she was desperate and wanted a family. At least their beautiful boys resulted from this messy marriage, but band aid babies never heal a broken union.



He might be bi. Being bi doesn't mean you stick your weiner hotdog into every bun.


----------



## Freckles1

Good grief Gwen was just tearing up at her team singing and she made me tear up!! That poor woman is sad and just trying to find a distraction!!!! Bless her heart


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Gwen Stefani, Gavin Rossdale's Nanny Copied No Doubt Singer's Looks, Diet*



Even before *Gwen Stefani* allegedly confronted ex-husband *Gavin Rossdale* about disturbing text messages and photos she discovered between him and their nanny, *Mindy Mann*, back in February, there were warning signs of things to come, a source tells *Us* in the latest issue of *Us Weekly*.

Stefani, 46, and Rossdale, 50, first hired Mann back in 2008 on the  recommendation of friends. It didnt take long, however, for Stefani to  see that something was off about their new hire.
If Gwen would eat something or do a workout or get a new handbag, Mindy would do the same thing, the source tells *Us*. Gwen thought it was weird.
More than that, however, the source says Mann also began to post  pictures on social media dressed in a similar way to Gwen. (The  blonde-haired Australian shared a selfie back in 2013 that showed her  platinum locks swept back in a black bandanna, just like one of  Stefanis red-carpet looks.)
According to a source, Stefani became suspicious when photos of the Bush  rocker and Mann emerged in November 2012, with Rossdale touching their  nannys backside as they hiked with two of the couples three sons, *Kingston* and *Zuma*, in L.A.
But when she found naked photos Mann sent to Rossdale, she confronted  her husband, who finally admitted to a three-year affair with the family  help, sources tell *Us*. The couple announced that they were pulling the plug on their 13-year marriage in August.
Stefanis rep could not be reached for comment, and Rossdales rep declined to comment.
Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-no-doubt-singers-look-20151111#ixzz3rEuag2rs 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
​
​
​
​
​
​


----------



## boxermom

I don't know a thing about Gwen personally, but she seems like such a nice, down to earth person. I feel awful for her going through this. I could be wrong but I'll bet she was the main support of the family.


----------



## shiba

White Orchid said:


> I'll never understand a woman hiring a young and pretty Nanny and then being surprised that the huz fooled around with her.



It didn't help Maria Shriver....if a man is a dog it is about the opportunity


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> He might be bi. Being bi doesn't mean you stick your weiner hotdog into every bun.



Bisexual is still gay IMO because he's still attracted to men. Yes, he might be attracted to women as well but could you marry a man who has had a long term relationship with a man? or better yet can you marry a cheater, a man you know has not been faitful to you? Gwen knew what was up, she had to because everyone else did.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Bisexual is still gay IMO because he's still attracted to men. Yes, he might be attracted to women as well but could you marry a man who has had a long term relationship with a man? or better yet can you marry a cheater, a man you know has not been faitful to you? Gwen knew what was up, she had to because everyone else did.



one's sexual desires should not be an excuse. If your spouse expects you be faithful, you need to be faithful.


----------



## Sasha2012

AEGIS said:


> one's sexual desires should not be an excuse. If your spouse expects you be faithful, you need to be faithful.


If only it were that easy. In this case Gavin was never faithful so I don't know what Gwen was expecting. Like I initially said, she knew what she was getting herself into but she was insecure and wanted a family.


----------



## Singra

Never understood her and Rossdale. 



boxermom said:


> I don't know a thing about Gwen personally, but she seems like such a nice, down to earth person. I feel awful for her going through this. I could be wrong but *I'll bet she was the main support of the family.*



She's a multi-millionaire, I'm sure she's not feeling too much pressure.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whatever the reason, *I thought better of her than to do a magazine cover story about it.*



Me too but divorce does funny things to people... especially in the spotlight.


----------



## karo

I was sure something must have happened, since their divorce is quite unexpected - just a few months ago she was talking in an interview about how happy she was to be married for such a long time.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Why is her team putting all this out now. They announced their breakup in the summer and their divorce was finalized pretty quickly. I get using the relationship with Blake for ratings but don't use the divorce especially when you have 3 kids who can read all about it. And so can their classmates. If she wants to talk about it do it through music not Us Weekly. Her team is more concerned with her image and career rather than her kids


----------



## Swanky

*EXCLUSIVE: Platinum hair, identical outfits and posing with Gwen's  son: The creepy copycat photos posted by Stefani's nanny 'who had a  three-year affair with singer's rockstar husband' *



*Bush rocker Gavin Rossdale had a three-year affair with Australian nanny, claims US magazine*
*In a series photos posted on social media, Mindy Mann appears to be a Gwen Stefani lookalike*
*Gwen is said to have confronted Gavin in February about **disturbing text messages and nude photos of Mann on her children's iPad*
*Gwen allegedly ended their marriage when Gavin confessed to the affair*
  
Photographs posted on Facebook  by Mindy Mann, the nanny alleged to have had a three-year affair with  Bush Rocker Gavin Rossdale, show the 20-something in a series of poses  that are creepily similar to her superstar boss Gwen Stefani.
Wearing  lookalike black rimmed glasses, a bandana in her platinum hair and  striking a pose with the rock couple's seven-year-old son Zuma, the  Australian nanny has created eerie matches of photos of her superstar  boss.
The new issue of Us Weekly  claims Rossdale, the British frontman of rock band Bush,  initially  denied having an affair with the childminder after another one of the  family nannies supposedly discovered messages and nude photos on the  family's iPad and informed Gwen.











Copycat:  Social media photographs posted by Mindy Mann (left), the nanny revealed  to have had a three-year affair with Bush rocker Gavin Rossdale,  showing her with a bandana around her platinum  hair - just like Gwen










No Doubt which is which? Mann (left) is also seen wearing a pair of black horn-rimmed glasses - just like Gwen










Just a  (copycat) Girl: Gwen (left) had an uncomfortable feeling when she became  aware of the nanny's mimicking ways, it was reported












Obvious red light: And then Mann tried red hair - just as Gwen did way back when

Mann,  who began working for rock power couple initially in a temporary role  and then became full-time, gradually began dressing in a similar way to  Gwen.
It  didn't end there, according to Us Weekly. A source told the  magazine: 'If Gwen would eat something or do a workout or get a new  handbag, Mindy would do the same thing. Gwen thought it was weird.'
The No Doubt singer recently revealed the split from her husband of 13 years was 'completely unexpected'.
But  it's been claimed that Gavin was cheating on his wife for three years  with Mann, who was charged with looking after the couple's three sons  Kingston, nine, Zuma, seven, and Apollo, 20 months.
Gavin,  50, is said to have initially brushed the messages off as 'flirtation',  before allegedly confessing to adultery months later, the magazine  reports. 'It completely devastated her,' a source told Us. 'She was  mortified, livid, and embarrassed.'
The alleged affair would have been going on while Gwen was pregnant with their youngest child Apollo.
A source added: 'This was done right under Gwen&#8217;s nose.'http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

Platinum hair in a mini ponytail? Check. Black tank top? Check










 

Spot the difference: Mindy (left) copies yet another Gwen look, this time in a denim jumpsuit

According to the publication, the singer confronted her husband about his affair on February 9 this year.
When he eventually confessed, she knew their marriage was over.
The  magazine claims that the nanny sent Gavin several  nude photos of  herself, and the texts also included arrangements for  her and Gavin to  meet up and have sex.

For  Gwen, it was apparently not just the affair that  broke her, but also the  fact her husband had been having it with a  woman she knew and trusted,  who looked after their children.
Mindy was fired as soon as the singer had confronted her husband.
Gwen first employed the nanny back in 2008, initially filling in.
The  blonde Australian seemed delighted to be in the  couple's household -  according to a family source, she 'began to post  pictures on social  media dressed in a similar way to Gwen'.





 

Too close for comfort? Gavin and Mindy  are pictured  here on a hike together in 2012. When Gwen saw the image  of Gavin's  hand on her derriere she was unhappy, reports claim

In 2012, pictures emerged of Mindy and Gavin on a hike together in which he was seen touching her backside as they walked.
Gwen was understandably upset by the images, a source told the magazine, and her suspicions were aroused.
Meanwhile,  insiders in Gavin's circle explained away the  seemingly intimate  gesture by telling the press the girl in the photos  was the rocker's  sister Soraya.
However, it was Mindy - and she and Gavin were already allegedly in the throes of an affair.
Friends  and those close to Gwen tried to be discreet -  but it was apparently  obvious that Mindy and the Bush frontman were  more than just employer  and employee.
Gwen,  who has a strong Catholic faith, was determined to  keep her marriage  together for the sake of her children, and also  because she did not  believe in divorce.
It wasn't until the blonde singer discovered the text messages and photos on the iPad that she had proof she couldn't ignore.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...fani-s-ex-nanny-Mindy-Mann.html#ixzz3rI1yg2aU​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## twinkle.tink

She might be gearing up for a custody battle.
CA is a no fault divorce state and this kind of information is usually considered non relevant in family court, so getting it out there for public consumption/common knowledge may be a tactic.

Wasn't there a BI recently about a high profile divorce that had the potential for drama, so the man was planning pap stills with the kids?

IIRC, Gwen/Ross were floated as possibilities fitting the BI.

I do think the 'romance' is purely for publicity.


----------



## Livia1

Woah! Scary nanny!


----------



## purseproblm

That's  creepy as heck.


----------



## Swanky

twinkle.tink said:


> I do think the 'romance' is purely for publicity.



Her romance w/ Blake?  I think she's giddy over being someone's crush right now, I think it's a healthy fling for her.


----------



## sdkitty

Livia1 said:


> Woah! Scary nanny!


kind of reminds me of a Lifetime movie


----------



## L etoile

sdkitty said:


> kind of reminds me of a Lifetime movie


Yes, it's like the Single White Female movie or whatever it was called. Creepy!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Bisexual is still gay IMO because he's still attracted to men. Yes, he might be attracted to women as well but could you marry a man who has had a long term relationship with a man? or better yet can you marry a cheater, a man you know has not been faitful to you? Gwen knew what was up, she had to because everyone else did.


All of this!


----------



## summer2815

Maybe I am wrong, but something is screaming "ODD" to me.  All of this information coming to light now?  Maybe it is all true.  What do I know as I don't personally know them.  It just seems odd that after all this time he is getting dragged through the mind.

If the nanny was trying to become Gwen, why didn't she fire her or something?  Doesn't seem like she had an issue with it if she was kept on as one of the kid's nannies.


----------



## Swanky

I remember that pic of him hiking w/ the nanny from a long time ago


----------



## guccimamma

nanny was average looking, weird that she dressed like gwen...but who knows, maybe they encouraged her to have a certain style.

arnold had a very unattractive nanny/housekeeper...didn't stop him.


----------



## redney

That single white female copy cat stuff is just a NO. Wonder why Gwen didn't fire her when things started getting weird.


----------



## sdkitty

summer2815 said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but something is screaming "ODD" to me.  All of this information coming to light now?  Maybe it is all true.  What do I know as I don't personally know them.  It just seems odd that after all this time he is getting dragged through the mind.
> 
> If the nanny was trying to become Gwen, why didn't she fire her or something?  Doesn't seem like she had an issue with it if she was kept on as one of the kid's nannies.


since Gwen is older than this woman and a style icon, maybe she thought it was not that strange that the nanny would emulate her.  I remember when I was in my early 20's and I had a GF a few years older whose style I liked; I copied some of her fashion choices.  Not that I tried to be her or copied her hair or anything but she was an influence.


----------



## summer2815

sdkitty said:


> since Gwen is older than this woman and a style icon, maybe she thought it was not that strange that the nanny would emulate her.  I remember when I was in my early 20's and I had a GF a few years older whose style I liked; I copied some of her fashion choices.  Not that I tried to be her or copied her hair or anything but she was an influence.



I don't see an issue with that.  I see people out and about in daily life and try to style myself after certain outfits I see.

I guess my point is that the article is making it seem like this woman was a "single white female" and it weirded Gwen out.  It's convenient how this is coming out now.  She seemed to be a nanny there for quite a number of years and yet nothing was done about it.


----------



## nastasja

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery and I bet Gwen considered the nanny a friend.  She probably gave her hand-me-downs (hence why they were seen wearing the exact same jumpsuit). The nanny was probably playing Gwen for attention, just as much as Gavin - so my thought is that's why she was able to stick around for so long. What a scary and creepy girl.


----------



## sdkitty

summer2815 said:


> I don't see an issue with that.  I see people out and about in daily life and try to style myself after certain outfits I see.
> 
> I guess my point is that the article is making it seem like this woman was a "single white female" and it weirded Gwen out.  It's convenient how this is coming out now.  She seemed to be a nanny there for quite a number of years and yet nothing was done about it.


I don't know about the nanny but it's unfortunate that they can't (or don't want to) keep this more private.  Even if he's a dog, he is her kids' father and she's going to have to deal with him.  It's one thing for TMZ to expose info and another for the parties involved to do it.


----------



## summer2815

4116]I don't know about the nanny but it's unfortunate that they can't (or don't want to) keep this more private.  Even if he's a dog, he is her kids' father and she's going to have to deal with him.  It's one thing for TMZ to expose info and another for the parties involved to do it.[/QUOTE]

+1!


----------



## Freckles1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her romance w/ Blake?  I think she's giddy over being someone's crush right now, I think it's a healthy fling for her.




Me too


----------



## Freckles1

Having an affair isn't going to ruin his chances of shared custody... At least not in my state


----------



## guccimamma

tabloids saying she is pregnant.

she is 46, chances of that happening "organically" are very low.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

guccimamma said:


> tabloids saying she is pregnant.
> 
> she is 46, chances of that happening "organically" are very low.




I heard that this morning!! 

Seriously, she barely been dating the guy and now she's off to have a baby with him?


----------



## guccimamma

a quote from HEALTH magazine:


What are my odds of getting pregnant at 46 naturally? 
Not good, says Dr. Klein. Natural pregnancieswhen a woman is trying to get pregnant with her own eggdo occur in women in their mid 40s, but it would be nearly miraculous, he says. Even in women using the assistance of IVF (in vitro fertilization), there has never been a clearly documented case of a baby being born from an IVF pregnancy in a woman older than age 45 using her own eggs. Dr. Klein estimates that the chance of having a baby at age 46 without intervention is probably about 0.01% or less.


----------



## ChanelMommy

sdkitty said:


> kind of reminds me of a Lifetime movie



Agree


----------



## ChanelMommy

That nanny messed up the children's lives as well.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Doesn't Halle claim her pregnancy was natural? Which I don't believe.


----------



## V0N1B2

guccimamma said:


> nanny was average looking, weird that she dressed like gwen...but who knows, maybe they encouraged her to have a certain style.
> 
> arnold had a very unattractive nanny/housekeeper...didn't stop him.


Maybe they felt if the nanny resembled (and dressed like) Gwen, it would throw the paps off the trail.  Follow the nanny, thinking it was Gwen. 
Just an alternative point of view.


----------



## Wildflower22

I think Gwen seems super cool, so it would be natural for a younger girl to emulate her style. I wouldn't look to hard into it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nanny=SWF. So creepy!


----------



## boxermom

This all reminds me of a revealed blind gossip item from years ago. It had to do with Gavin being obsessed with Gwen's *look*--the platinum hair, bright red lipstick, the entire look and he never wanted her to change because he wouldn't be attracted to her otherwise. Make of that statement what you will, but it makes Gavin sound just as odd as the nanny copying Gwen's appearance.


----------



## guccimamma

lanasyogamama said:


> Doesn't Halle claim her pregnancy was natural? Which I don't believe.



i never believe an actress. 

they probably all had their eggs frozen at age 35, so it's always possible...but doubtful about it being natural.


----------



## Singra

boxermom said:


> This all reminds me of a revealed blind gossip item from years ago. It had to do with Gavin being obsessed with Gwen's *look*--the platinum hair, bright red lipstick, the entire look and he never wanted her to change because he wouldn't be attracted to her otherwise. Make of that statement what you will, but it makes Gavin sound just as odd as the nanny copying Gwen's appearance.



Man that platinum hair must be a nightmare to maintain. 

There's something odd about Rossdale (just because not for any particular reason... although I've often wondered who he is exactly) and there's also something odd with someone maintaining a certain look mostly because someone else is really attracted to it... oops I think I just named most of the human race.


----------



## skarsbabe

RE: Nanny - that's creepy as hell! 

RE: pregnancy rumors - NOT COOL!  I really hope it's not true. WAY too soon. wtf!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

How do we know the rumors are cheating are true?  Has she confirmed this?  Or is it just convenient media speculation to keep people from wondering when exactly she got with Blake?......


----------



## guccimamma

skarsbabe said:


> RE: Nanny - that's creepy as hell!
> 
> RE: pregnancy rumors - NOT COOL!  I really hope it's not true. WAY too soon. wtf!



they can't be true. she's just too old for it to be spontaneous.


----------



## skarsbabe

I have no idea what age menopause kicks in... however her youngest is still not even 2 right? Wonder if he's a planned pregnancy then too?


----------



## Freckles1

guccimamma said:


> they can't be true. she's just too old for it to be spontaneous.




I agree. I know every woman's body is different, but I highly doubt it would be possible for her to get pregnant easily at this age....


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't think she's pregnant..nor have I seen any links about it?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

The pregnancy rumor is from Ok mag who is always full of it. They even photoshopped a pic of him kissing her on the cover


----------



## Sasha2012

Proving she is no Hollaback Girl, this singer has ditched her wedding ring and could not look happier about it.

Gwen Stefani had appeared to have a bit of a spring in her step as she ran errands around Sherman Oaks, California, on Friday.

Clearly with reports of her soon-to-be husband's alleged infidelity now out in the open, the 46-year-old has had a weight lift of her shoulders as she looked very content Friday afternoon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...akes-clear-ring-fancy-free.html#ixzz3rRPjypPk


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Proving she is no Hollaback Girl, this singer has ditched her wedding ring and could not look happier about it.
> 
> Gwen Stefani had appeared to have a bit of a spring in her step as she ran errands around Sherman Oaks, California, on Friday.
> 
> Clearly with reports of her soon-to-be husband's alleged infidelity now out in the open, the 46-year-old has had a weight lift of her shoulders as she looked very content Friday afternoon.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...akes-clear-ring-fancy-free.html#ixzz3rRPjypPk


who writes this crap?  she looks "content"?  like they can assess her feelings from a slight smile


----------



## Freckles1

I'm digging on that jacket!!!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

sdkitty said:


> who writes this crap?  she looks "content"?  like they can assess her feelings from a slight smile



And "soon to be husband" ?


----------



## sdkitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> And "soon to be husband" ?


guess they mean soon to be ex-husband....what a bunch of BS
as much as I don't feel that sorry for celebs as they enjoy so many perks, I do think the stuff would be super annoying


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good..


----------



## Swanky

IMO she can't be pregnant. . .  do the math.  They haven't even been hooking up long enough to know if she was. . .  if she was pregnant she wouldn't know it yet IMO.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great in those last set of pics. Although, those fugly shoes look painful to wear.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Freckles1 said:


> I'm digging on that jacket!!!


 
Same!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great!


----------



## terebina786

I love those shoes! Any ID??


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> I love those shoes! Any ID??


L.A.M.B. (from several seasons ago)
http://www.shoplamb.com/FREEDA


----------



## Ladybug09

I love that she wears her own stuff.


----------



## csre

Lounorada said:


> She looks great in those last set of pics. Although, those fugly shoes look painful to wear.



Those shoes are rather comfortable


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Lamb still exists?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a pop star first and foremost.

And Gwen Stefani proved that by pouring her slender figure into rock chic black leather trousers as she took her three boys to church in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The 46-year-old teamed the rqcy, jodhpur-style garment with black spike-heeled, peep-toe booties laced up to her ankles and a black jacket. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-takes-three-boys-church.html#ixzz3rdHqjRsu


----------



## Singra

^ Is her son a blonde or brunette? I can't tell if the top half is a dye job. 

I'll never understand why people let's her kids have their hair dyed when they're so young... it seems like an unnecessary expense and health risk for something that won't make much of a difference in their life.


----------



## Lounorada

Singra said:


> ^ Is her son a blonde or brunette? I can't tell if the top half is a dye job.
> 
> I'll never understand why people let's her kids have their hair dyed when they're so young... it seems like an unnecessary expense and health risk for something that won't make much of a difference in their life.


The blonde is his natural colour.


----------



## Singra

LOL so I got unnecessarily self righteous... still to the parents of the world: don't waste the time and resources on your kids hair nobody gives a sh*t.


----------



## Lounorada

Singra said:


> LOL so I got unnecessarily self righteous... still to the parents of the world: don't waste the time and resources on your kids hair nobody gives a sh*t.



:giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani, 46, made a rather fashionable appearance in black Culver City on Saturday.

The women were one of many Hollywood celebrities who came out in support of the Baby2Baby Gala taking place.

The organization helps provide basic necessities for disadvantaged children aged zero-12 years. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stars-Baby2Baby-Gala-event.html#ixzz3rfkfpchV


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks very pretty..love the dress!


----------



## Lounorada

Her skin isn't great and the thick, greasy makeup she always wears does her no favours. Has her MUA never heard of a thing called mattifying-powder? A little of that would do wonders for her skin in photos at red carpet events.

I like the dress, but hate the fishnet stockings with it  they totally ruin the look.


----------



## Staci_W

Her lips look done in those pics.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Selma Blair is crazy small.


----------



## Freckles1

lanasyogamama said:


> Selma Blair is crazy small.




Too small... She looks a little rough


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, I've never even dyed my hair and I ain't young but I sure as hell wasn't allowed when I was young.  Heck I wasn't even allowed to pluck my eyebrows or wear makeup till I was about 20 lol.  Mama was strict!



Singra said:


> ^ Is her son a blonde or brunette? I can't tell if the top half is a dye job.
> 
> I'll never understand why people let's her kids have their hair dyed when they're so young... it seems like an unnecessary expense and health risk for something that won't make much of a difference in their life.


----------



## AEGIS

guccimamma said:


> a quote from HEALTH magazine:
> 
> 
> What are my odds of getting pregnant at 46 naturally?
> Not good, says Dr. Klein. Natural pregnancieswhen a woman is trying to get pregnant with her own eggdo occur in women in their mid 40s, but it would be nearly miraculous, he says. Even in women using the assistance of IVF (in vitro fertilization), there has never been a clearly documented case of a baby being born from an IVF pregnancy in a woman older than age 45 using her own eggs. Dr. Klein estimates that the chance of having a baby at age 46 without intervention is probably about 0.01% or less.



lol my grandma had my mom at 47. i guess my momma is a miracle baby


----------



## krissa

lanasyogamama said:


> Selma Blair is crazy small.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Singra

Her smallness also emphasises her rather large head.Seems like a lot of actors have big heads... what's up with that?


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> Doesn't Halle claim her pregnancy was natural? Which I don't believe.



Someone at my job said the same thing


----------



## Livia1

Singra said:


> Her smallness also emphasises her rather large head.Seems like a lot of actors have big heads... what's up with that?




:giggles:


----------



## Ladybug09

Freckles1 said:


> Too small... She looks a little rough



She has always been emaciated thin.







White Orchid said:


> Lol, I've never even dyed my hair and I ain't young but I sure as hell wasn't allowed when I was young.  Heck I wasn't even allowed to pluck my eyebrows or wear makeup till I was about 20 lol.  Mama was strict!


Girl, my Mom didn't play that either. I didn't dye it until my 20s. Heck, I didn't even cut it until my 20s.


----------



## White Orchid

Ladybug09 said:


> She has always been emaciated thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, my Mom didn't play that either. I didn't dye it until my 20s. Heck, I didn't even cut it until my 20s.



We must've been separated at birth!  I've had very long and dead straight hair for the last 20 years or so.  I'm a hairdresser's worst nightmare.


----------



## White Orchid

My mum gave birth to me, her first and only child, at 42.  And as far as I know, she had no complications save for morning sickness right throughout.  Oh and I was way overdue.


----------



## kcf68

Yes 3 women I know had natural birth (shock for 2) at 46,47,48!  Those kids are very loved by parent and brown siblings!


----------



## guccimamma

kcf68 said:


> Yes 3 women I know had natural birth (shock for 2) at 46,47,48!  Those kids are very loved by *parent and brown siblings*!



brown siblings?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

guccimamma said:


> brown siblings?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm hoping that's a typo.


----------



## knasarae

She probably meant "grown" siblings lol.


----------



## kcf68

Typo or auto correct ! Yes Grown!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Auto correct strikes again!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol..


----------



## guccimamma

kcf68 said:


> Typo or auto correct ! Yes Grown!



ok, now that seems so obvious! lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> ok, now that seems so obvious! lol.


Hahah, yeah, I figured she mean Grown! But it was funny!


----------



## Freckles1

Gwen looks very pretty tonight on The Voice


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's in the middle of a difficult split from her husband of 13 years.
But  Gwen Stefani looked a world away from heartbreak as she hit a  star-studded dinner with her new man Blake Shelton in Los Angeles on  Wednesday night.
The  singer and her The Voice co-star turned lover were in the party spirit  as they mingled with her celeb pals at the Barneys New York dinner to  celebrate the store's collaboration with jewelery designer Jennifer  Meyer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-new-romance-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz3s03OXbSP 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sweetpea83

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eaking-divorce-new-romance-Blake-Shelton.html


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been only dating openly a few weeks, so Gwen Stefani is still understandably a little coy about her blossoming relationship with Blake Shelton.

The singer, who is appearing on Ellen on Friday, was quizzed by the host about her new beau, and tried to play down their relationship on the chat show.

When asked if Blake, 39, was a good kisser she laughed and responded: 'Wow! Youre so awesome.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fun-new-beau-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz3s4LMzEsy


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute...she has great legs.


----------



## Ladybug09

Dress was too short and she is tooooo thin.

He looks older than 39.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladybug09 said:


> Dress was too short and she is tooooo thin.
> 
> He looks older than 39.




Yep


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I am so sick of hearing about these two.


----------



## Tivo

She looks really cute from far away. I don't even mind the too short dress because she's wearing tights. But her face looks bad. I've never seen her look this bad. She should leave her face alone. Or maybe it's the weight loss making her look like that.


----------



## ChanelMommy

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I am so sick of hearing about these two.



Me too. I'm a Miranda & Blake fan


----------



## csre

I don't know anything about this guy but he looks handsome


----------



## Michele26

Tivo said:


> She looks really cute from far away. I don't even mind the too short dress because she's wearing tights. But her face looks bad. I've never seen her look this bad. She should leave her face alone. Or maybe it's the weight loss making her look like that.



Sometimes on _The Voice_ her face looks scary. I think it's a combination of losing too much weight, & too many cosmetic procedures.


----------



## labelwhore04

Gwen has been looking more rough lately, but she still looks way younger than 46. She looks like shes in her late 30's.


----------



## Freckles1

She's absolutely too thin right now... Hopefully that's the divorce diet and she gains some weight back. I'm around gwen's  age and I can say that the weight loss shows in your face first and it ages you quite a bit. 
That being said, I still think she is very pretty. I do worry about her poor hair though. That bleach is going to catch up sooner or later!!


----------



## sdkitty

ChanelMommy said:


> Me too. I'm a Miranda & Blake fan


I'm with you


----------



## skarsbabe

Sometimes when people get too skinny their heads look too large for the body. This is what's happening to her and making her look freaky. 

That dress looks like she stole it from one of Santa's elves.... size and all!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She looks really pretty on the Ellen show and better than most 30 year olds. I love the outfit and her weight is fine IMO.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm such a fan girl, I don't think I'll ever think she looks bad.

That being said, I like her eyebrows when they're a little softer and more natural looking, like this.


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Music Awards (11-22-15).






Source: huffpost.com


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love her AMAs look!


----------



## Ms Kiah

She doesn't even look like herself anymore.


----------



## Freckles1

Loved her performance. Very powerful


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I hope she pulls through this divorce. She looks like she is faking being happy, in a way.


----------



## ChanelMommy

What on earth is Gwen wearing??


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That goes for those eyebrows as well.


----------



## baglover1973

Sweetpea83 said:


> American Music Awards (11-22-15).
> View attachment 3195789
> 
> View attachment 3195790
> 
> 
> 
> Source: huffpost.com


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> jokideo.com/wp-content/uploads/meme/2014/06/Reaction-pic---Its-a-no-from-me.jpg



Agree!







LoveMyMarc said:


> I hope she pulls through this divorce. She looks like she is faking being happy, in a way.



Agree!


----------



## Sasha2012

It was one of the most anticipated performances of Sunday night's American Music Awards.

And Gwen Stefani captivated the crowd at the Microsoft Theater when she belted out her ballad Used To Love You - which is reportedly about her split with ex-husband Gavin Rossdale.

Unsurprisingly, the 46-year-old singer was brimming with emotion as she sang the hit wearing a sheer black gown. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eakup-ballad-Used-Love-You.html#ixzz3sHxIl625


----------



## queen

Sasha2012 said:


> It was one of the most anticipated performances of Sunday night's American Music Awards.
> 
> And Gwen Stefani captivated the crowd at the Microsoft Theater when she belted out her ballad Used To Love You - which is reportedly about her split with ex-husband Gavin Rossdale.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the 46-year-old singer was brimming with emotion as she sang the hit wearing a sheer black gown.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eakup-ballad-Used-Love-You.html#ixzz3sHxIl625


Not just Stefani, but all celebs should loose the eye fringe, just looks so fake and eye irritating, and the shock value clown costumes. They do not come off attractive but ridiculous to me.  Maybe others like it and I just lack taste?  I especially find the boob and crotch shots with nothing on belong in a girlie magazine.  Do they think we have not seen those before or just that theirs are special?


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's a no for me...  There is just a lot going on and it's not cohesive


----------



## CoachGirl12

Gwen's performance.. no... her outfit... no

Onto the next...


----------



## Sasha2012

Even though Gwen Stefani was reportedly set to join new boyfriend Blake Shelton at the American Music Awards, it seems love can't wait.

The No Doubt singer, 46, was spotted in Pasadena on Sunday, gleefully FaceTiming her Voice co-star, 39.

The new couple confirmed their romance earlier this month and the two appear to only be going from strength to strength.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...etting-LA-romance-heats-up.html#ixzz3sLHWvRTf


----------



## sdkitty

I hate all this publicity around her supposed relationship with Blake.  Now they're "in love"?  After what? 2 weeks?


----------



## Lounorada

She looked a mess at the AMAs, especially her red carpet look


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Lol at her being caught face timing Blake. What a coincidence. They're both loving the attention and not even being discreet about it


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Lol at her being caught face timing Blake. What a coincidence. They're both loving the attention and not even being discreet about it




Agreed.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Showing the paps her phone so they see who she is facetiming is WAY over the top.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> Even though Gwen Stefani was reportedly set to join new boyfriend Blake Shelton at the American Music Awards, it seems love can't wait.
> 
> The No Doubt singer, 46, was spotted in Pasadena on Sunday, gleefully FaceTiming her Voice co-star, 39.
> 
> The new couple confirmed their romance earlier this month and the two appear to only be going from strength to strength.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...etting-LA-romance-heats-up.html#ixzz3sLHWvRTf



Well this doesn't look contrived at all


----------



## boxermom

I didn't like her look and I thought her singing was off-key. Did everyone actually sing or lip-sync?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love her, loved her solo stuff and No Doubt, but man she is _losing_ me with this BS. Seriously. She's in freefall from this split with Gavin and now this f*ckedupness with Blake and playing up to the paps.


----------



## Lounorada

freespirit71 said:


> i love her, loved her solo stuff and no doubt, but man she is _losing_ me with this bs. Seriously. She's in freefall from this split with gavin and now this f*ckedupness with blake and playing up to the paps.


 +1


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I love her, loved her solo stuff and No Doubt, but man she is _losing_ me with this BS. Seriously. She's in freefall from this split with Gavin and now this f*ckedupness with Blake and playing up to the paps.


I know
If they really are seeing each other and infatuated, then they could cut back on the public show-off stuff 
If it's contrived and not real, then judging by this board, it's not good publicity.  
IDK if its the network encouraging this or of they're both on the rebound or what but it's a negative for me.


----------



## AEGIS

she seems very desperate


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I love her, loved her solo stuff and No Doubt, but man she is _losing_ me with this BS. Seriously. She's in freefall from this split with Gavin and now this f*ckedupness with Blake and playing up to the paps.



It's funny how you use a Johnny Depp gif with that  Lawd, the people I once admired.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burbank, CA..11-24-15.


----------



## Lounorada

^ Love the jacket, but the rest of that outfit is a no.


----------



## AirJewels

There is no way this relationship is legit.  I'm not buying what they're selling.


----------



## Crystalina

Sweetpea83 said:


> Burbank, CA..11-24-15.




Omg she's SOOOOO ORDINARY without bright lips!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

sdkitty said:


> I hate all this publicity around her supposed relationship with Blake.  Now they're "in love"?  After what? 2 weeks?



Agree this!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her world was rocked by claims of cheating in her now-defunct marriage to Gavin Rossdale. 

Yet Gwen Stefani won't allow her personal affairs to toy with her pristine style as she stepped out in a low-key yet chic ensemble at a photo shoot in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The 46-year-old was rocking the distressed look as she donned a hole-laden vest, which flashed her entire bra while sporting a pair of funky high-top trainers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashing-distressed-vest-top.html#ixzz3scPEKsFb


----------



## sdkitty

IDK if those shoes are supposed to make her look young but they just look stupid to me.  Makes her ever less of a match with Blake.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Her world was rocked by claims of cheating in her now-defunct marriage to Gavin Rossdale.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Gwen Stefani won't allow her personal affairs to toy with her pristine style as she stepped out in a low-key yet chic ensemble at a photo shoot in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 46-year-old was rocking the distressed look as she donned a hole-laden vest, which flashed her entire bra while sporting a pair of funky high-top trainers.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashing-distressed-vest-top.html#ixzz3scPEKsFb




She looks too skinny. She used to have a healthy, muscular body.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

dangerouscurves said:


> She looks too skinny. She used to have a healthy, muscular body.




I agree... Maybe it's stress?


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> She looks too skinny. She used to have a healthy, muscular body.


 
Was just about to say the same thing... She looks unhealthy


----------



## Freckles1

Sophie-Rose said:


> I agree... Maybe it's stress?




Divorce diet


----------



## ChanelMommy

Freckles1 said:


> Divorce diet



Yes, this!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like she's trying a "fake it til you make it' approach to happiness, which I appreciate, but I'm not believing her.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> I feel like she's trying a "fake it til you make it' approach to happiness, which I appreciate, but I'm not believing her.



Agree.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been lumped with a lot of baggage she no doubt did not ask for.

But on Thursday Gwen Stefani was spotted happily carrying one of her most treasured possessions.

The 46-year-old brought her three kids to their grandparents' house for a thanksgiving visit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-family-Thanksgiving-visit.html#ixzz3sfnMPEQd


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I love her, loved her solo stuff and No Doubt, but man she is _losing_ me with this BS. Seriously. She's in freefall from this split with Gavin and now this f*ckedupness with Blake and playing up to the paps.



I agree!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Never thought I'd see the day where she turned into a lame.


----------



## alansgail

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree!


I'm quite sure your personal opinion means nothing to her.....I'm not sure why those of us who aren't in the limelight (and never will be) feel the need to judge those that are.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Those shoes are overwhelming for her small frame. I can't imagine what she is going thru.


----------



## sdkitty

alansgail said:


> I'm quite sure your personal opinion means nothing to her.....I'm not sure why those of us who aren't in the limelight (and never will be) feel the need to judge those that are.


this is a gossip forum
I'm quite sure she doesn't read it


----------



## alansgail

sdkitty said:


> this is a gossip forum
> I'm quite sure she doesn't read it


Copy that, it goes without saying.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

alansgail said:


> I'm quite sure your personal opinion means nothing to her.....I'm not sure why those of us who aren't in the limelight (and never will be) feel the need to judge those that are.



Lol...really? This an opinion-based area of the forum. And those that put themselves in the spotlight know full well they'll be commented on - otherwise all those positive spin/pap ops would never happen after a celeb has negative press.


----------



## alansgail

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...really? This an opinion-based area of the forum. And those that put themselves in the spotlight know full well they'll be commented on - otherwise all those positive spin/pap ops would never happen after a celeb has negative press.


Thank you for pointing out the obvious......appreciated!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

alansgail said:


> I'm quite sure your personal opinion means nothing to her.....I'm not sure why those of us who aren't in the limelight (and never will be) feel the need to judge those that are.



I'm fully aware my personal opinion, as well as the opinions of others mean nothing to her.


----------



## YSoLovely

Please. Other people's opinions do matter to her. Just like they matter to most people on this planet. Tbh, there are veeeeery few people who truly do not give a f*** about what anyone thinks. Celeb or not.


----------



## queen

ysolovely said:


> please. Other people's opinions do matter to her. Just like they matter to most people on this planet. Tbh, there are veeeeery few people who truly do not give a f*** about what anyone thinks. Celeb or not.


yup!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Is this season of the Voice over yet. I stopped watching that show a while ago but all these shenanigans are just making me want Christina to come back. I doubt being off  will stop Gwen from pointing her cell at the paps to show that she's talking to Blake again.


----------



## sdkitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Is this season of the Voice over yet. I stopped watching that show a while ago but all these shenanigans are just making me want Christina to come back. I doubt being off  will stop Gwen from pointing her cell at the paps to show that she's talking to Blake again.


not over yet.....maybe 4 more episodes or so I think


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gwen is definitely better than Christina on The Voice. She seems more personable..


----------



## sdkitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gwen is definitely better than Christina on The Voice. She seems more personable..


I liked Shakira


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I liked her, too.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Face timing Blake in clear view of the paps again 

http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/28/gwen-stefani-blake-shelton-disneyland/


----------



## Freckles1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gwen is definitely better than Christina on The Voice. She seems more personable..




Yep. I don't need xtina around. She's an a


----------



## Freckles1

sdkitty said:


> I liked Shakira







Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I liked her, too.




Me too!! She's a doll!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

freckles1 said:


> yep. I don't need xtina around. She's an a



+1


----------



## YSoLovely

SpeedyJC said:


> Face timing Blake in clear view of the paps again again
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/28/gwen-stefani-blake-shelton-disneyland/


----------



## MCF

What's with the face timing? I don't think I've ever seen anyone in public face time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm starting to feel embarrassed for her.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

That's the fourth time she's been "caught" face timing him. So embarrassing.


----------



## Staci_W

MCF said:


> What's with the face timing? I don't think I've ever seen anyone in public face time.



Yeah, it's weird.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm starting to feel embarrassed for her.


she's a mom in her 40's ....needs to grow up


----------



## kittenslingerie

sdkitty said:


> she's a mom in her 40's ....needs to grow up



Why is using modern technology immature? 
I don't personally FaceTime, but if I had an out of town/ long distance relationship I probably would use it.


----------



## kittenslingerie

MCF said:


> What's with the face timing? I don't think I've ever seen anyone in public face time.



I've seen it a few times in public this year. I don't use it, but it is probably much healthier than a cell phone on your ear (radiation.)


----------



## sdkitty

kittenslingerie said:


> Why is using modern technology immature?
> I don't personally FaceTime, but if I had an out of town/ long distance relationship I probably would use it.


seems like she could do her communication in private IMO


----------



## ChanelMommy

They just don't 'go' together. He belongs with Miranda.


----------



## ChanelMommy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...really? This an opinion-based area of the forum. And those that put themselves in the spotlight know full well they'll be commented on - otherwise all those positive spin/pap ops would never happen after a celeb has negative press.



 Btw~watching SATC now as I type this


----------



## sdkitty

ChanelMommy said:


> They just don't 'go' together. He belongs with Miranda.


I agree totally


----------



## Sasha2012

Her new boyfriend Blake Shelton is over a thousand miles away spending Thanksgiving at his ranch in Oklahoma.

And while Gwen Stefani remains on the west coast with her three sons, the singer made sure to check-in with her country crooner beau over the holidays.

The 46-year-old songstress was pictured video-chatting with her The Voice co-star during a fun-filled day at Disneyland with her sons Kingston, Zuma and Apollo on Friday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enjoys-day-Disneyland-boys.html#ixzz3sqzJ9JId


----------



## sdkitty

looks like she brings photogs with her on her outings with the kids.....she's really starting to get on my nerves


----------



## alansgail

I love Gwen, she's a human being who deserves some compassion as she's going through a very hard time in her life. 
I would hope others would show that same compassion to me if I were in her stylish shoes!


----------



## kirsten

My husband always facetimes me and I hate it. I think he does it to make sure I'm not spending money at the mall lol.  He travels a lot international so he just does that, but if I'm in public I always tell him I will call him back later. It's just weird for everyone to hear and see your conversation. Especially two public figures who usually like to keep things private. I guess everyone needs a good rebound after a long relationship though.


----------



## nastasja

sdkitty said:


> looks like she brings photogs with her on her outings with the kids.....she's really starting to get on my nerves




I was going to say the same. She obviously brought her own "pap" to Disneyland. Lame.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I honestly wish she'd deal with this a little more gracefully. *sigh*

It's exhausting see these posts. So much "try". It's not something I'm used to from her, and I don't like it - gotta say.

More and more this "romance" with Blake reads as fake.


----------



## starsandbucks

sdkitty said:


> looks like she brings photogs with her on her outings with the kids.....she's really starting to get on my nerves


Seriously. Gavin is a jerk but who thought he'd be the one dealing with this situation much more gracefully!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

FaceTime isn't immature. Doing it for the paps is desperate.


----------



## LavenderIce

BagOuttaHell said:


> FaceTime isn't immature. *Doing it for the paps is desperate*.



This.  And, I don't see the need.  Seriously, Gwen?


----------



## ChanelMommy

LavenderIce said:


> This.  And, I don't see the need.  Seriously, Gwen?



This.


----------



## sdkitty

just watched her singing on The Voice.  I wasn't impressed at all.  Hate that the camera went right to Blake when she was done.  He must have been thinking "She's no Miranda Lambert"

she looked pretty though


----------



## starsandbucks

I'm 41 and I slather on soooo much eye cream at night and I feel a little bad about admitting that seeing Gwen has crepey eyelids makes me feel a little bit better. (I do think she's a very beautiful woman.)


----------



## Swanky

lol me tooooo!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

starsandbucks said:


> I'm 41 and I slather on soooo much eye cream at night and I feel a little bad about admitting that seeing Gwen has crepey eyelids makes me feel a little bit better. (I do think she's a very beautiful woman.)







Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol me tooooo!!!!




Right there with you ladies!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Freckles1 said:


> Right there with you ladies!!




Another 41-year old eye cream slatherer afraid of Gwen's lids, present. [emoji137]&#127995;[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Brandless

sdkitty said:


> just watched her singing on The Voice.  I wasn't impressed at all.  Hate that the camera went right to Blake when she was done.  He must have been thinking "She's no Miranda Lambert"
> 
> she looked pretty though




I cringed at her performance especially considering it's at The Voice. The contestants sounded better.


----------



## sdkitty

Brandless said:


> I cringed at her performance especially considering it's at The Voice. The contestants sounded better.



you're right


----------



## BPC

Gwen comes off as a genuine nice person to me, I like her.

BUT, I hate, hate, hate, her voice and the way she sings. I always cringe when I hear her.
Reminds me of someone with the hiccups hyperventilating. Just can't listen to her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Just watched her Voice performance (via people.com)...she looked and sounded good, IMO..


----------



## maddie66

sdkitty said:


> just watched her singing on The Voice.  I wasn't impressed at all.  Hate that the camera went right to Blake when she was done.  He must have been thinking "She's no Miranda Lambert"
> 
> she looked pretty though




Blake was probably also thinking how awkward it is to be sitting there watching someone he is dating sing a song about her ex!


----------



## Staci_W

IT but what eye creams are you guys using to combat crepey lids?


----------



## DiorT

maddie66 said:


> Blake was probably also thinking how awkward it is to be sitting there watching someone he is dating sing a song about her ex!



Seriously...that is what I was thinking....but I saw in the news he was praising her and the song.  I would be kinda insulted she singing about him in front of me and everyone talking about the song.


----------



## Freckles1

Staci_W said:


> IT but what eye creams are you guys using to combat crepey lids?




Well... I actually have a product I think works from Eminence!!! It definitely helps with the Ptosis above my eye!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

starsandbucks said:


> I'm 41 and I slather on soooo much eye cream at night and I feel a little bad about admitting that seeing Gwen has crepey eyelids makes me feel a little bit better. (I do think she's a very beautiful woman.)





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol me tooooo!!!!





Freckles1 said:


> Right there with you ladies!!





oo_let_me_see said:


> Another 41-year old eye cream slatherer afraid of Gwen's lids, present. [emoji137]&#127995;[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]





Staci_W said:


> IT but what eye creams are you guys using to combat crepey lids?



42 year old here!  I'm high fiving all of you!

It kind of makes me feel better to see that for all the resources Gwen has, she doesn't really look "younger", just "different", which is what I generally think about plastic surgeries.

The Trish McEvoy Beauty Booster Eye Serum has been AMAZING for me, in terms of helping dark shadows.  There was a blue vein on my undereye that I hated, and it's faded so much.


----------



## lovely

Wow in that photo of her on the rollercoaster I feel like it's obvious how much Botox she has. I haven't ever really thought that about her until now!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hmm, I've had crepey eyelids since my mid-20s,although nothing like Gwen's. Just a little bit of loose skin which makes it harder to apply eye shadow. But no wrinkles anywhere else. Hope this eye cream helps!


----------



## lanasyogamama

The heavy eye makeup probably gets stuck in her creases and makes them look worse than they are.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> The heavy eye makeup probably gets stuck in her creases and makes them look worse than they are.


last night on the voice she had even heavier eye makeup than usual
two nights in a row, she did pale lips instead of the red....she still looked pretty but the red lips suit her


----------



## Freckles1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hmm, I've had crepey eyelids since my mid-20s,although nothing like Gwen's. Just a little bit of loose skin which makes it harder to apply eye shadow. But no wrinkles anywhere else. Hope this eye cream helps!




Sometimes I think it's just that your muscles weaken  above your eyes and it's not necessarily the skin itself. I know that's my problem over my right eye


----------



## knasarae

So I just saw a link on my FB from people.com that said Gwen and Blake are having a baby??  I was too lazy to click on the link.


----------



## alansgail

knasarae said:


> So I just saw a link on my FB from people.com that said Gwen and Blake are having a baby??  I was too lazy to click on the link.


I think it's true that Gwen and Blake are having a baby....they're hoping that she doesn't have "crepey" eyelids but these things are hereditary you know.......


----------



## Sweetpea83

knasarae said:


> So I just saw a link on my FB from people.com that said Gwen and Blake are having a baby??  I was too lazy to click on the link.




Sounds like a fake story...


----------



## ChanelMommy

a baby??!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I doubt it.


----------



## knasarae

Yea what tripped me out was that the link was to people.com.  But now that I think about it... if I clicked on it, it probably would've taken me to some bogus website.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Tonight Show, 12-3-15.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the white.


----------



## schadenfreude

Agreed, she looks beautiful. She has always had such a banging bod.


----------



## uhpharm01

schadenfreude said:


> Agreed, she looks beautiful. She has always had such a banging bod.



And she works so hard for this body.  In her 20s or younger she joined weight watchers that's what I heard in an interview


----------



## schadenfreude

uhpharm01 said:


> And she works so hard for this body.  In her 20s or younger she joined weight watchers that's what I heard in an interview



Weight Watchers? Was she overweight as a kid or something?


----------



## uhpharm01

schadenfreude said:


> Weight Watchers? Was she overweight as a kid or something?



Yes. I think so. I think she was slightly overweight kind like what Tina fray was. I think I remember Gwen state that she had an inner overweight person that was trying to get out all the time so she had to closely watch her weight.


----------



## schadenfreude

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes. I think so. I think she was slightly overweight kind like what Tina fray was. I think I remember Gwen state that she had an inner overweight person that was trying to get out all the time so she had to closely watch her weight.




Oh, that's kind of cute. She's so normal most of the time -- really refreshing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

12-6-15.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Awh her kids are so cute but dang those heels and carrying her son!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Booties are fire.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Those boots are gorgeous. Does anyone knows if they're comfortable?


----------



## guccimamma

there is nothing like your mom singing a song written about your dad for the world to see, while flaunting a new relationship with a co-worker.

good luck, kids.


----------



## LavenderIce

dangerouscurves said:


> Those boots are gorgeous. Does anyone knows if they're comfortable?




They are Louboutin, so probably not.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LavenderIce said:


> They are Louboutin, so probably not.



Lol! Thank you!


----------



## Lounorada

LavenderIce said:


> They are Louboutin, so probably not.


----------



## Freckles1

LavenderIce said:


> They are Louboutin, so probably not.




Thank you. Lord I can't wer those shoes


----------



## ExBagHag

guccimamma said:


> there is nothing like your mom singing a song written about your dad for the world to see, while flaunting a new relationship with a co-worker.
> 
> 
> 
> good luck, kids.




The line in the song about maybe no one taught you how to love is very mean.  His parents must be eye rolling.


----------



## Ladybug09

ExBagHag said:


> The line in the song about maybe no one taught you how to love is very mean.  His parents must be eye rolling.


She was married to the man for years! Mean or not, Maybe it's true.


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> She was married to the man for years! Mean or not, Maybe it's true.



maybe she hated the inlaws all along.


----------



## BPC

ExBagHag said:


> The line in the song about maybe no one taught you how to love is very mean.  His parents must be eye rolling.



I doubt his parents are looking into any of her lyrics.. 

She's famous for writing songs about her relationships, typical Gwen. 
This isn't anything new.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

The song is terrible I don't find it catchy like her other ballads. I don't even hear it get played on the radio or Spotify


----------



## altigirl88

ForeverYoung87 said:


> The song is terrible I don't find it catchy like her other ballads. I don't even hear it get played on the radio or Spotify



They play it here in Nashville. Guess because of Blake.


----------



## ChanelMommy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> The song is terrible I don't find it catchy like her other ballads. I don't even hear it get played on the radio or Spotify



I don't either!


----------



## Sasha2012

He went through a messy divorce earlier this year.

And Blake Shelton certainly seems to be enjoying the taste of someone new.

The 39-year-old Doin' What She Likes hitmaker was pictured playfully biting on new girlfriend Gwen Stefani's shoulder in a selfie posted on Monday.

The 46-year-old singer of No Doubt posed alongside her new beau and fellow The Voice mentors Pharrell Williams and Adam Levine.


----------



## ChanelMommy

At least she's happy!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

No to the sumo wrestler hair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate the hair, too..she looks good, otherwise..


----------



## Freckles1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> No to the sumo wrestler hair.




There you go


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Freckles1 said:


> There you go



Lol, yep.


----------



## gracekelly

Sasha2012 said:


> He went through a messy divorce earlier this year.
> 
> And Blake Shelton certainly seems to be enjoying the taste of someone new.
> 
> The 39-year-old Doin' What She Likes hitmaker was pictured playfully biting on new girlfriend Gwen Stefani's shoulder in a selfie posted on Monday.
> 
> The 46-year-old singer of No Doubt posed alongside her new beau and fellow The Voice mentors Pharrell Williams and Adam Levine.



Heidi goes punk?  Pharrell always look cute


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Heidi goes punk?  Pharrell always look cute




Pharrell is the best!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

so much fun to have coworkers who are dating.


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> He went through a messy divorce earlier this year.
> 
> And Blake Shelton certainly seems to be enjoying the taste of someone new.
> 
> The 39-year-old Doin' What She Likes hitmaker was pictured playfully biting on new girlfriend Gwen Stefani's shoulder in a selfie posted on Monday.
> 
> The 46-year-old singer of No Doubt posed alongside her new beau and fellow The Voice mentors Pharrell Williams and Adam Levine.



her hair looks ridiculous


----------



## Staci_W

baglover1973 said:


> her hair looks ridiculous



It's awful.


----------



## sdkitty

Staci_W said:


> It's awful.


yes, and I like Blake with Amanda.....these two are not a fit


----------



## Sweetpea83

The country superstar could not keep his hands off girlfriend *Gwen Stefani*  during their date night in Sherman Oaks, California, on Tuesday,  embracing and sharing a smooch outside Casa Vega restaurant. At one  point, Blake even planted a sweet kiss on Gwen's forehead! See the  adorable pics below.

Source: http://www.etonline.com/news/177833...f_gwen_stefani_see_the_kissy_date_night_pics/


----------



## Michele26

guccimamma said:


> so much fun to have coworkers who are dating.



When the novelty wears off & one or both wants to move on they still have to face each other.

I use to like Blake, but now I think maybe he's a serial cheater.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sweetpea83 said:


> The country superstar could not keep his hands off girlfriend *Gwen Stefani*  during their date night in Sherman Oaks, California, on Tuesday,  embracing and sharing a smooch outside Casa Vega restaurant. At one  point, Blake even planted a sweet kiss on Gwen's forehead! See the  adorable pics below.
> 
> Source: http://www.etonline.com/news/177833...f_gwen_stefani_see_the_kissy_date_night_pics/


 
Blake and Gwen remind me of this annoying couple I use to be friends with (emphasis on "use to") and they would constantly be making out with each other everytime I  turned around to talk to them. They were like two middle school kids who never dated before, totally pathetic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't get with this.


----------



## Ms Kiah

The level of try hard with these two is embarrassing.


----------



## sdkitty

Michele26 said:


> When the novelty wears off & one or both wants to move on they still have to face each other.
> 
> I use to like Blake, but now I think maybe he's a serial cheater.


the rumors after the divorce were that it was Amanda who cheated on Blake


----------



## berrydiva

It's so weird how these celebs just jump on to the next one.


----------



## Sasha2012

He is known for his country love ballads.

And Blake Shelton proved that his tender side isn't just an act.

The 39-year-old crooner was spotted enjoying a drive in Los Angeles with his new girlfriend Gwen Stefani on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cing-hand-head-loved-drive.html#ixzz3u1zePMtJ


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> He is known for his country love ballads.
> 
> And Blake Shelton proved that his tender side isn't just an act.
> 
> The 39-year-old crooner was spotted enjoying a drive in Los Angeles with his new girlfriend Gwen Stefani on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cing-hand-head-loved-drive.html#ixzz3u1zePMtJ


all the crappy narrative the daily mail write with their pics is so annoying


----------



## Sasha2012

They confirmed their romance last month. 

And Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton look very much in the honeymoon stages of their love as they could barely keep their hands off each other after a double date night on Tuesday.

The 46-year-old No Doubt frontwoman looked blissfully happy as she cosied up to her fellow The Voice judge, 39, who looked more than happy to have the stunner on his arm. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...DA-putting-amorous-display.html#ixzz3u203iNSA


----------



## baglover1973

I can't with her hair!


----------



## Hobbsy

Maybe they both just got out of a lovesless, crappy relationship and are having fun?!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

No... Just no.. This is just all sorts of wrong!!!! Gwen, what are you doing??! It's so fake!!! You're better than that!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hey, there are some paps!  Let's flirt and make a scene!


----------



## Freckles1

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe they both just got put of a lovesless, crappy relationship and are having fun?!!




I like it!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe they both just got out of a lovesless, crappy relationship and are having fun?!!


 
Agreed.


----------



## lovemysavior

I agree that their previous relationships could have been affection less (like Kim and Kanye's)so now they're making up for it. However, I hope they don't make any sudden relationship moves while in their lust phase. I don't think I ever saw Gwen this touchy with her husband so she may quite well be enjoying the affection...I ain't mad at her...lol...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't mind them as a pair. But as stated above it is the try hard that is ridiculous.


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey, there are some paps!  Let's flirt and make a scene!



This. Paps hang out at Casa Vega.

She is taking this "I'm having the time of my life without you, Gavin" to the extreme and it make her seem pathetic.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe they both just got out of a lovesless, crappy relationship and are having fun?!!



And making sure the paparazzi catch every minute of it....


Is Gwen actually not wearing makeup in those car pics. That would be a first for her right? What bothers me is Blake playing stupid on Twitter and being all "these trashy tabloids."  Dude pretty sure the two of you and your people are the ones feeding them with these constant pics.


----------



## ChanelMommy

baglover1973 said:


> I can't with her hair!



This!


----------



## bisousx

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe they both just got out of a lovesless, crappy relationship and are having fun?!!



Yes, this... She looks really happy, why rain on her parade.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Ms Kiah said:


> The level of try hard with these two is embarrassing.



^This! They're embarrasing themselves


----------



## sdkitty

baglover1973 said:


> I can't with her hair!


I know
Ridiculous....whats she trying for? Disney princess?


----------



## sdkitty

BadAzzBish said:


> ^This! They're embarrasing themselves


Really
They're supposed to be mature adults and she's a mom
Stop acting like you're 20-something.  If you're really infatuated, then why not go do whatever you're doing in private?


----------



## guccimamma

blahhhhh, don't need to see this stuff. she may dress like a 20 year old, but she's 46 with kids. 

not necessary.


----------



## Hobbsy

They're kissing,  hugging and laughing! What's wrong with that?! Scared of pda much?!


----------



## guccimamma

Hobbsy said:


> They're kissing,  hugging and laughing! What's wrong with that?! *Scared of pda much?*!



yeah, that's it. i'm scared.


----------



## Hobbsy

guccimamma said:


> yeah, that's it. i'm scared.



Does it affect your life?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has Scottish, Irish, English, Norwegian, German and Italian ancestry.

But it was the Scottish side that won out on Sunday when Gwen Stefani took her three sons to church in Los Angeles.

The 46-year-old donned a fringed plaid dress that featured a rainbow of colours and competing checks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-takes-three-boys-church.html#ixzz3uGwJlw6u


----------



## myown

her boys are handsome. they look a lot like the father


----------



## Freckles1

Love her. But enough of those crazy red boots


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder what kind of church she goes to.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder what kind of church she goes to.


I know!

That's A LOT going on for Church!


----------



## lelgin

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder what kind of church she goes to.



It's a Catholic Church,  I believe St Charles Borromeo in North Hollywood.


----------



## lovely

Her new hair makes me think of Cruella de Ville.


----------



## karo

Something bad is happening both with her hair and with her style...


----------



## lanasyogamama

lelgin said:


> It's a Catholic Church,  I believe St Charles Borromeo in North Hollywood.



Thanks! She seems to go almost every week, she puts me to shame!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Those jeans make it look like she walked in knee high mud.


----------



## Freckles1

She looks gorgeous on The Voice tonight!!


----------



## Freckles1

Freckles1 said:


> She looks gorgeous on The Voice tonight!!




I may take that back... Not sure about her skirt.... Her hair and make up look great though


----------



## Jayne1

The load of surgery paid off... very pretty.  lol


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her hair.....


----------



## lanasyogamama

*http://fashionista.com/2015/12/gwen-stefani-style-the-voice

Gwen Stefani's Stylists on How Her Aesthetic Has Evolved During 'The Voice'*

                     We  took a look back at the singer's best looks from season 9 with her  stylists Rob and Mariel ahead of Tuesday night's live finale.

 






         Gwen Stefani on "The Voice." Photo: Trae Patton/NBC                                   
Styling duo Rob Zangardi and Mariel Haenn  often referred to simply as "Rob and Mariel"   are proof that teamwork makes the dream work. Zangardi and Haenn are  behind the strikingly stylish looks of Jennifer Lopez, Ciara, Pharrell  Williams and Rachel McAdams, earning the shared ranking as one of the most powerful stylists in Hollywood. For the past four months, Zangardi and Haenn have also been dressing their longtime client Gwen Stefani  for the ninth season of "The Voice," which wraps up with a live finale  episode this Tuesday, Dec. 15. This is Stefani's second season on the  musical competition show since her debut as a judge, coach and performer  during its seventh season (Christina Aguilera took her place during  season eight). When it comes to their creative process, Zangardi and  Haenn find the only difference between pulling looks for a twice-weekly  television show compared to a one-time red carpet appearance or live  performance is volume. "We don't want to repeat similar looks week to  week on the show so we try to think of what we've already done, as well  as ahead, for a nice variety," says Haenn.
The  two prep for an episode by pulling inspiration for each look and also  thinking about new and inventive ways of interpreting Stefani's overall  style. The judges' big red chairs, which have become a novelty for the  show, are also something to consider, according to Zangardi. "We try to  make sure that the look has the most interest from the waist up." Once  they've filled a clothing rack of favorites, the stylists pitch them to  Stefani herself. It's a smooth process: "Thankfully, our favorites are  her favorites," says Zangardi. Once an outfit has been chosen, Stefani's  hair and makeup team, comprised of Danilo  and Gregory Arlt, chime in on how to finish the final look. "Sometimes  it's the hair or makeup that brings the clothes to life," says Haenn.





         Gwen Stefani on "The Voice." Photo: Trae Patton/NBC                                   
Another advantage of a regularly scheduled  primetime series is that it presents many opportunities to experiment. A  look that comes to Zangardi and Haenn's minds is a Wolford turtneck bodysuit that they topped with a houndstooth-print harness by Ann-Sofie Back and paired with Capezio  fishnets and ankle boots. Playing with new looks also allowed Stefani's  style to evolve over the course of the 27-episode series. While  Zangardi and Haenn stayed true to the singer's edgy signature look, they  noticed her aesthetic has evolved along the way to include more  feminine and sexy details. 
Click through our  gallery to learn more about Rob and Mariel's favorite Stefani looks  from "The Voice"'s latest season. You can catch Tuesday night's live  finale episode on NBC at 8/7 CST.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gwen Stefani is known for her singular style that borders on grunge rock chic.
The  46-year-old No Doubt singer took her practiced eye for style to the  country western clothing store in Los Angeles to purchase what appeared  to be some holiday gifts for her love, Blake Shelton.
Gwen was seen perusing the button-down shirts and seemed focused on one navy blue one with red and yellow accents.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-ahead-Christmas-together.html#ixzz3udvrLzpY 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Freckles1

I spy cowboy boots in one of those pics!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks pretty there, although her face looks recently 'done.'


----------



## guccimamma

im not catholic.. but growing up i had a few friends  who had to leave the church due to (their parents' ) divorces...is that not the case anymore?


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani have already introduced each other to their respective parents. 

The country star, 39, and the 46-year-old No Doubt singer were the picture of domestic bliss as they enjoyed lunch at Loteria Grill in Los Angeles' Studio City with Gwen's youngest son, 22-month-old Apollo Rossdale on Thursday.

it was another sign that the couple are taking this relationship to the serious level as they look forward to spending their first Christmas together. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...py-family-lunch-son-Apollo.html#ixzz3ujbQ9ixM


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani have already introduced each other to their respective parents.
> 
> The country star, 39, and the 46-year-old No Doubt singer were the picture of domestic bliss as they enjoyed lunch at Loteria Grill in Los Angeles' Studio City with Gwen's youngest son, 22-month-old Apollo Rossdale on Thursday.
> 
> it was another sign that the couple are taking this relationship to the serious level as they look forward to spending their first Christmas together.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...py-family-lunch-son-Apollo.html#ixzz3ujbQ9ixM


how would the daily mail know they met eachothers parents?
if true, it seems like they're rushing things IMO


----------



## AEGIS

myown said:


> her boys are handsome. they look a lot like the father



the eldest is Gavin's twin. he is very cute


----------



## sdkitty

Now that the season is over for The Voice, can they stop this?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is she almost done with the muddy jeans?

I haven't been in the situation, but I feel like I would wait at least 6 months before introducing my kids to someone I'm dating.


----------



## buzzytoes

lanasyogamama said:


> Is she almost done with the muddy jeans?
> 
> I haven't been in the situation, but I feel like I would wait at least 6 months before introducing my kids to someone I'm dating.



Normally I would say the same, but for the fact that since these two work together, the kids probably already know him. The youngest probably doesn't know any more than Blake is someone who works with Mommy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Another Big Step in Their Romance! Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton Meet Each Others Parents*



Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton have taken another big step in their relationship: meeting the parents. 

On a recent trip to his home in Tishomingo, Oklahoma, the  country singer, 39, introduced his girlfriend to the most important  woman in his life, his mom Dorothy, multiple sources confirm to PEOPLE. 

Then, Thursday, Shelton spent time in L.A. with Stefani's dad, Dennis. 

"Blake helped Gwen's dad around the house," another source tells  PEOPLE. "They seemed very friendly and like they were getting along  great." 

PEOPLE confirmed _The Voice_  coaches were dating in early November, after bonding over their  respective breakups on the set of the singing competition. (In July,  Shelton and wife Miranda Lambert announced they had divorced, while Stefani, 46, and husband Gavin Rossdale announced their split just two weeks later.)  

"They've been able to support and relate to each other and have  gotten through a very difficult and now triumphant time in their lives,"  a source recently told PEOPLE.  

Source: http://www.people.com/article/blake-shelton-gwen-stefani-introduce-parents


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani have already introduced each other to their respective parents.
> 
> 
> 
> The country star, 39, and the 46-year-old No Doubt singer were the picture of domestic bliss as they enjoyed lunch at Loteria Grill in Los Angeles' Studio City with Gwen's youngest son, 22-month-old Apollo Rossdale on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> it was another sign that the couple are taking this relationship to the serious level as they look forward to spending their first Christmas together.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...py-family-lunch-son-Apollo.html#ixzz3ujbQ9ixM




I'm sorry, but his body language looks stand-offish.

He should be carrying that diaper bag for her!


----------



## lanasyogamama

buzzytoes said:


> Normally I would say the same, but for the fact that since these two work together, the kids probably already know him. The youngest probably doesn't know any more than Blake is someone who works with Mommy.



Good point!


----------



## ChanelMommy

lanasyogamama said:


> Good point!



Agree


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton are looking forward to spending their first Christmas holiday together.

The loved-up couple got the celebrations started early as they jetted out of Los Angeles for a pre-holiday romantic getaway.

The 39-year-old country singer was seen driving them to the airport behind the wheel while the No Doubt singer, 46, sat in the passenger seat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mantic-pre-holiday-getaway.html#ixzz3upzLMcTG


----------



## Crystalina

Her hands look SCARY! [emoji33]


----------



## Michele26

^^Her eyebrows look scary too. :giggles:


----------



## sdkitty

Michele26 said:


> ^^Her eyebrows look scary too. :giggles:


I noticed that too
what's with the thick black eyebrows and platinum hair?


----------



## lucifers

I would love to see her make up free


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her hand is scary looking. Is it the lighting?


----------



## tiby321

Too much makeup


----------



## Sasha2012

Looking happy and loved up Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton helped singer RaeLynn celebrate her engagement on Saturday night in Nashville, Tennessee.

The couple participated in the ugly sweater party theme and dressed in knitted holiday attire to celebrate The Voice alum's engagement to Josh Davis.

The 39-year-old country singer wrapped his arms around the No Doubt front woman, 46, while posing for a group picture RaeLynn shared to her Instagram Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-themed-engagement-party.html#ixzz3uvKoJC9I


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'd love to see her makeup free.


----------



## sdkitty

ChanelMommy said:


> I'd love to see her makeup free.


I don't think that will happen.  She could be one of those women who don't even let her man see her w/o makeup.


----------



## guccimamma

she sure documents her moments, lately.


----------



## MCF

ChanelMommy said:


> I'd love to see her makeup free.



You see her almost makeup free at the end of the Simple Kind of Life music video.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

&#5397;&#5500;E &#5290;OOK&#5397; &#5397;O O&#5196;T O&#5556; &#5229;&#5290;&#5609;&#5205;E I&#5198; T&#5500;O&#5397;E &#5229;I&#5205;T&#5196;&#5511;E&#5397;. [emoji57]


----------



## littlerock

lucifers said:


> I would love to see her make up free



I once read that she never does "make up free".. like ever. That she has to have ful make up, lashes, hair, etc.. just to go to the grocery store. Makes me think she's very insecure. But maybe I read wrong or it was incorrect. Wonder if there are any pics in this thread sans make up.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Sasha2012 said:


> He is known for his country love ballads.
> 
> And Blake Shelton proved that his tender side isn't just an act.
> 
> The 39-year-old crooner was spotted enjoying a drive in Los Angeles with his new girlfriend Gwen Stefani on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cing-hand-head-loved-drive.html#ixzz3u1zePMtJ



I don't think she's wearing makeup in this set


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sorry for stirring the pot about the makeup lol was just curious! She still looks so youthful (and 46 is still young!)


----------



## Freckles1

ChanelMommy said:


> Sorry for stirring the pot about the makeup lol was just curious! She still looks so youthful (and 46 is still young!)




I agree!! My Grandmother is 94!!! My Grandfather passed away at 92!!! I am feeling very young at 44!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

She doesnt look anywhere near 46 to me. She still looks late 30's. I dont know what her secret is but she's aging like a vampire.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> She doesnt look anywhere near 46 to me. She still looks late 30's. I dont know what her secret is but she's aging like a vampire.



Good preventative surgery, of course. They start at the first signs of aging, so we won't see a difference. Under the eyes, for example. Also symmetrical alterations and lots of filler.

She also has a great dentist, who carved into the gums and gave her pretty veneers.

The latest, from her Instagram and of course, the original face:


----------



## PoohBear

littlerock said:


> I once read that she never does "make up free".. like ever. That she has to have ful make up, lashes, hair, etc.. just to go to the grocery store. Makes me think she's very insecure. But maybe I read wrong or it was incorrect. Wonder if there are any pics in this thread sans make up.




I've seen her without makeup a few times. I met her at the pool with her kids and her son played with my son on the beach for a few days while we were on vacation. I will tell you that she is much more beautiful when she is not made up. 

I think her secret to staying so young is that she never gets in the sun. She's always covered. Even in the pool she wears a t-shirt, hat & glasses. If you google pics of her at the beach you'll see that she's always covered. 

I never saw her put on makeup until the day the paps found out she was at our hotel. Then, she came out with a topknot & red lips. I think that's her persona as a rockstar. 

This is how she looked when I met her. I just found this pic online. The first thing I noticed was that her lips look much bigger in person. Maybe fillers? I'm not sure.


----------



## Freckles1

PoohBear said:


> I've seen her without makeup a few times. I met her at the pool with her kids and her son played with my son on the beach for a few days while we were on vacation. I will tell you that she is much more beautiful when she is not made up.
> 
> I think her secret to staying so young is that she never gets in the sun. She's always covered. Even in the pool she wears a t-shirt, hat & glasses. If you google pics of her at the beach you'll see that she's always covered.
> 
> I never saw her put on makeup until the day the paps found out she was at our hotel. Then, she came out with a topknot & red lips. I think that's her persona as a rockstar.
> 
> This is how she looked when I met her. I just found this pic online. The first thing I noticed was that her lips look much bigger in person. Maybe fillers? I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3220508




I cannot imagine living under a microscope. I'm sure very one would be hateful sooner or later. Good for Gwen to try to be authentic as much as she can be!!! 
Thank you PoohBear for giving us your insight!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

PoohBear said:


> I've seen her without makeup a few times. I met her at the pool with her kids and her son played with my son on the beach for a few days while we were on vacation. I will tell you that she is much more beautiful when she is not made up.
> 
> I think her secret to staying so young is that she never gets in the sun. She's always covered. Even in the pool she wears a t-shirt, hat & glasses. If you google pics of her at the beach you'll see that she's always covered.
> 
> I never saw her put on makeup until the day the paps found out she was at our hotel. Then, she came out with a topknot & red lips. I think that's her persona as a rockstar.
> 
> This is how she looked when I met her. I just found this pic online. The first thing I noticed was that her lips look much bigger in person. Maybe fillers? I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3220508



Thanks for sharing. I'm happy to hear she is so nice.


----------



## Jayne1

PoohBear said:


> The first thing I noticed was that her lips look much bigger in person. Maybe fillers? I'm not sure.



I think so.


----------



## Jayne1

Freckles1 said:


> I cannot imagine living under a microscope. I'm sure very one would be hateful sooner or later. Good for Gwen to try to be authentic as much as she can be!!!
> Thank you PoohBear for giving us your insight!!



I know she loves to perform, which is why she picked a profession where she is on stage with close up cameras and being judged and all&#8230; but she's no Adele, with a stunning voice, so she uses what she has and if she has to change her appearance, she will do so.

People are going to have opinions, if she uses her appearance to be popular.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I looked her plastic surgeries this morning and she def. had veneers and plastic surgery and lip fillers for sure. But she's still pretty regardless!


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I know she loves to perform, which is why she picked a profession where she is on stage with close up cameras and being judged and all&#8230; but she's no Adele, with a stunning voice, so she uses what she has and if she has to change her appearance, she will do so.
> 
> People are going to have opinions, if she uses her appearance to be popular.


agree, she's no Adele.  I don't even like what I've heard of her singing.  To me she's know as much for her fashion line and her red lips as for her music.  
I can't deny she's pretty and from what I can tell from watching the Voice, she seems sweet.  But I still don't like her with Blake.  He was much better match with Miranda and this romance seems to fast to me.


----------



## Michele26

sdkitty said:


> agree, she's no Adele.  I don't even like what I've heard of her singing.  To me she's know as much for her fashion line and her red lips as for her music.
> I can't deny she's pretty and from what I can tell from watching the Voice, she seems sweet.  *But I still don't like her with Blake.  He was much better match with Miranda and this romance seems to fast to me.*


*
*

They look odd together. Guess I picture Blake with someone a bit more natural.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> agree, she's no Adele.  I don't even like what I've heard of her singing.  To me she's know as much for her fashion line and her red lips as for her music.
> I can't deny she's pretty and from what I can tell from watching the Voice, she seems sweet.  But I still don't like her with Blake.  He was much better match with Miranda and this romance seems to fast to me.



I loved him with Miranda! Their voices matched too!


----------



## csre

Is there a chance they had something going on before she announced her divorce? Maybe it was the little "push" she needed to go ahead with it or at least make it public..

Watching them kind of feels like if it had a while going on (or they are going crazy fast and feel incredible comfortable with each other overnight)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Michele26 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> They look odd together. Guess I picture Blake with someone a bit more natural.




I agree, but didn't she once that Gavin loved the extreme make-up and clothes? She's been doing it for so long, maybe it will take some time for her to go back to a more natural look??!


----------



## bisousx

I don't know anything about Blake or Miranda... but it seems like Gwen has suffered a lot with Gavin. Happy that she seems happy.


----------



## schadenfreude

Oh man, she brought those horrible jeans. Is Blake from PHX? I don't get why they'd make a trip for the Cards/Packers game.


----------



## Crystalina

schadenfreude said:


> Oh man, she brought those horrible jeans. Is Blake from PHX? I don't get why they'd make a trip for the Cards/Packers game.




The only thing that really matters is that they are happy.

However, having said that, they look REALLY out of place together.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Those jeans are ugly..lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos:


----------



## Crystalina

OMG her makeup is just WAY TOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

I can't believe she is wearing..Camo


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been almost inseparable since making their romance public nearly two months ago.

Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton carried on the whirlwind love fest as they boarded a private jet to take them to see the Green Bay Packers play against the Arizona Cardinals on Sunday.

Blake, 39, is a huge Cardinals fan and Gwen, 46, was certainly pumped up to be among the NFL fans at the University Of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...football-team-NFL-playoffs.html#ixzz3vazvnBrB


----------



## csre

He looks handsome on those last photos


----------



## Singra

I'm sorry but those mud splattered jeans (or whatever they're trying to be) are idiotic.


----------



## solange

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been almost inseparable since making their romance public nearly two months ago.
> 
> Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton carried on the whirlwind love fest as they boarded a private jet to take them to see the Green Bay Packers play against the Arizona Cardinals on Sunday.
> 
> Blake, 39, is a huge Cardinals fan and Gwen, 46, was certainly pumped up to be among the NFL fans at the University Of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...football-team-NFL-playoffs.html#ixzz3vazvnBrB



How sweet. It looks like she's skyping the game to Kingston.


----------



## saira1214

Didn't she say that Gavin made her wear the lipstick and was basically responsible for her image? If so, why does she continue with the same look? She made it seem like she was doing it against her judgement.


----------



## AshTx.1

They seem very happy together but I wonder what the heck they have in common. Other than being singers.


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been almost inseparable since making their romance public nearly two months ago.
> 
> Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton carried on the whirlwind love fest as they boarded a private jet to take them to see the Green Bay Packers play against the Arizona Cardinals on Sunday.
> 
> Blake, 39, is a huge Cardinals fan and Gwen, 46, was certainly pumped up to be among the NFL fans at the University Of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...football-team-NFL-playoffs.html#ixzz3vazvnBrB



are these the only jeans and boots this woman owns?


----------



## Sasha2012

saira1214 said:


> Didn't she say that Gavin made her wear the lipstick and was basically responsible for her image? If so, why does she continue with the same look? She made it seem like she was doing it against her judgement.



She's very insecure. I'm guessing after all these years hiding behind a face caked with makeup she doesn't feel pretty without it.


----------



## qudz104

They look happy together! I wish them well.
Also wish she'd get rid of those terrible jeans. First thing I'd do if my jeans looked like that would be to wash them or toss them lol.


----------



## Freckles1

qudz104 said:


> They look happy together! I wish them well.
> Also wish she'd get rid of those terrible jeans. First thing I'd do if my jeans looked like that would be to wash them or toss them lol.




Me too qudz!!!


----------



## alansgail

If only Gwen had listened to the fashion forward gurus here on TPF! Maybe she could have been a real star!!!!!


----------



## nastasja

alansgail said:


> If only Gwen had listened to the fashion forward gurus here on TPF! Maybe she could have been a real star!!!!!




Haha...touché!


----------



## Singra

There comes a point in a performer's career when what made them a unique talent/trendsetter/ voice starts to make them look out of touch... Stefani is at that point. 

Not that she can't David Bowie her way out of the situation it's just that the absence of a new album and the presence of all the tabloid dating stories make the stagnation more pronounced.


...And yeah... muddy jeans...may they never catch on.


----------



## JessicaKate89

alansgail said:


> If only Gwen had listened to the fashion forward gurus here on TPF! Maybe she could have been a real star!!!!!




I guess this could be said about every celeb thread!


----------



## SpeedyJC

alansgail said:


> If only Gwen had listened to the fashion forward gurus here on TPF! Maybe she could have been a real star!!!!!


 
I have always loved her style but those mud jeans needed to go like yesterday.


----------



## randr21

Just read on yahoo that theyre having a baby.  If true, I'm happy for them, sad for Miranda.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

They were recently spotted wine tasting so I doubt that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeah, no reliable sources have confirmed that..


----------



## sdkitty

randr21 said:


> Just read on yahoo that theyre having a baby.  If true, I'm happy for them, sad for Miranda.


no no no to these two together
Blake is this fun country guy - down to earth
Gwen is this made-up rock chick or something?
Seeing Miranda last night on the Kennedy Center honors just reinforced this for me


----------



## maddie66

I know they seem like opposites in so many ways, but each of them was married to someone more "like them" (at least musically, stylistically, etc.) and that didn't work so I wonder if they are attracted to each other now precisely because of those differences?


----------



## sdkitty

maddie66 said:


> I know they seem like opposites in so many ways, but each of them was married to someone more "like them" (at least musically, stylistically, etc.) and that didn't work so I wonder if they are attracted to each other now precisely because of those differences?


I'm wondering if they're both on the rebound - both had spouses who allegedly cheated so now they can show the world they have someone new


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

maddie66 said:


> I know they seem like opposites in so many ways, but each of them was married to someone more "like them" (at least musically, stylistically, etc.) and that didn't work so I wonder if they are attracted to each other now precisely because of those differences?




This is a good point.


----------



## Freckles1

maddie66 said:


> I know they seem like opposites in so many ways, but each of them was married to someone more "like them" (at least musically, stylistically, etc.) and that didn't work so I wonder if they are attracted to each other now precisely because of those differences?




Yep!!! 
It's good to be different than one another!!
DH and I will me married 21 years in New Years and we are NOTHING alike!! Except for a scathing sense of humor!! Haha


----------



## buzzytoes

I just don't buy them as a couple. Not sure why but the pics just scream friends to me.


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> I'm wondering if they're both on the rebound - both had spouses who allegedly cheated so now they can show the world they have someone new



BINGO!  When I broke off an engagement, the last thing I wanted to do was start up with someone else .. I wanted time to reflect and heal (even though I broke it off).  Not true with others, they just jump in head first .. personally, I don't get it .. but whatever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Freckles1 said:


> Yep!!!
> *It's good to be different than one another!!*
> DH and I will me married 21 years in New Years and we are NOTHING alike!! Except for a scathing sense of humor!! Haha




I agree with this..


----------



## ChanelMommy

AshTx.1 said:


> They seem very happy together but I wonder what the heck they have in common. Other than being singers.



Yep. I wonder the same thing


----------



## alansgail

ChanelMommy said:


> Yep. I wonder the same thing


But how would you really know what they have in common? Do you know them both personally or do you just "know" them from what you read in the tabloids?

BIG difference there. I find it interesting how many people cast judgement on others that they really don't know. 
It's good to not believe everything that you read. Most of it is complete rubbish.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

alansgail said:


> But how would you really know what they have in common? Do you know them both personally or do you just "know" them from what you read in the tabloids?
> 
> BIG difference there. I find it interesting how many people cast judgement on others that they really don't know.
> It's good to not believe everything that you read. Most of it is complete rubbish.



This could be said about every couple people find odd or "don't see the chemistry".


----------



## Swanky

Sister is enjoying the attention he's showering... I don't blame her. Sow your oats Gwen!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's been through the wringer only to come out on top and stronger than ever.

Gwen Stefani was an breathtaking and ethereal as she sang her heart out in a performance of Used To Love You on NBC's New Year's Eve With Carson Daly.

The 46-year-old stunner - who wasn't in New York's Times Square with the host - helped to ring in 2016 in a most memorable way nevertheless.

Source: dailymail


----------



## Lounorada

She looks good in those pics ^ The dress isn't something I'd imagine her to wear, but it suits her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks pretty but def. had work on her mouth/lips unless heavy makeup.


----------



## Swanky

That dress fit her like a glove, her face is no longer attractive to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> She's been through the wringer only to come out on top and stronger than ever.
> 
> Gwen Stefani was an breathtaking and ethereal as she sang her heart out in a performance of Used To Love You on NBC's New Year's Eve With Carson Daly.
> 
> The 46-year-old stunner - who wasn't in New York's Times Square with the host - helped to ring in 2016 in a most memorable way nevertheless.
> 
> Source: dailymail
> 
> View attachment 3228474
> 
> View attachment 3228475
> 
> View attachment 3228476



No to this dress on her.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think her nose and lips have always been hat best features.


----------



## Stephie2800

I think Gwen looks amazing in those NYE pics.


----------



## ChanelMommy

alansgail said:


> But how would you really know what they have in common? Do you know them both personally or do you just "know" them from what you read in the tabloids?
> 
> BIG difference there. I find it interesting how many people cast judgement on others that they really don't know.
> It's good to not believe everything that you read. Most of it is complete rubbish.



ok.....


----------



## ChanelMommy

Stephie2800 said:


> I think Gwen looks amazing in those NYE pics.



Me too!


----------



## sdkitty

I liked her better when I saw less of her.  She used to be an attractive rock/pop star with a fashion line in my eyes.  Now she's an annoying over-publicized person.  I admit that's partly because I come to this sub-forum and see her pap photos but anyway, in this case for me familiarity breeds contempt.


----------



## csre

I absolutely love that dress and it fits her perfectly


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Freckles1 said:


> Yep!!!
> It's good to be different than one another!!
> DH and I will me married 21 years in New Years and we are NOTHING alike!! Except for a scathing sense of humor!! Haha



I totally agree. My parents have been married 39 years and they're almost complete opposites! Different interests, habits, temperments, my dad is a country boy, mom's a city girl.. .kind of like Blake/Gwen.


----------



## L etoile

Stephie2800 said:


> I think Gwen looks amazing in those NYE pics.


I agree. That dress is stunning and I love how she played it down with the top-knot.


----------



## Freckles1

She looks beautiful


----------



## Sasha2012

The dress code at a wedding is not usually black.

Nor does it require one to showcase their either.

But it seems anything goes when you are Gwen Stefani, who decided to wear a see-through mesh dress when she attended the nuptial's of beau Blake Shelton's hairstylist on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lake-Shelton-s-hairstylist.html#ixzz3wp2ACF75


----------



## Tivo

She had such a soft, beautiful face. Why Gwen?


----------



## sdkitty

first of all, he looks hot in these pics and I still don't like her with him

I don't see the big deal about wearing black to a wedding these days.  However, if you're the outsider and the rest of the group is country, I'd think you could come up with something softer and try to fit in a little bit.

and who's watching her kids while she is so busy having this mid-life crisis romance?

I'd think they would need more attention, not less right now


----------



## Freckles1

sdkitty said:


> first of all, he looks hot in these pics and I still don't like her with him
> 
> I don't see the big deal about wearing black to a wedding these days.  However, if you're the outsider and the rest of the group is country, I'd think you could come up with something softer and try to fit in a little bit.
> 
> and who's watching her kids while she is so busy having this mid-life crisis romance?
> 
> I'd think they would need more attention, not less right now




Well maybe Gavin is stepping up and being a Daddy!!!
I have no problem with her getting out. Not sure about that dress though.....


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> Well maybe Gavin is stepping up and being a Daddy!!!
> I have no problem with her getting out. Not sure about that dress though.....


getting out is one thing but she sure seems to be getting out a lot
don't mind me just showing my "big J"


----------



## Freckles1

Where is Gavin these days? Do we know?


----------



## qudz104

Read this on bg and most guesses are about these two.. 

[Blind Gossip] Normally, when fake celebrity relationships have run their course (or their contract), the two part amicably and move on.

This one is different.

We hear that this couple may actually be doubling down on their faux status! They are having so much fun and getting so much attention for being a couple, they are talking about doing a fake engagement next year!

Of course that doesnt mean that they have transitioned from fake to real. The truth is that he already has a woman that he sees in real life. She is not a celebrity. Shes fine with staying in the background while he gets photographed with his fake celebrity girlfriend.


----------



## amoxie92

> Where is Gavin these days? Do we know?



He was on my flight to Seattle December 26th. He was with his kids. The kids are adorable. He looked greasy and gross!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> The dress code at a wedding is not usually black.
> 
> Nor does it require one to showcase their either.
> 
> But it seems anything goes when you are Gwen Stefani, who decided to wear a see-through mesh dress when she attended the nuptial's of beau Blake Shelton's hairstylist on Saturday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lake-Shelton-s-hairstylist.html#ixzz3wp2ACF75



Not sure what the DM is on about, last two wedding I went to I wore black. I think she looks good in these pics.


----------



## JessicaKate89

SpeedyJC said:


> Not sure what the DM is on about, last two wedding I went to I wore black. I think she looks good in these pics.




Me too!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't see  big deal with wearing black other guests were also wearing black. I do take issue with how see though the dress is, I feel like that is attention seeking. 

Ugg I hope that BG bit isn't true I feel like they are too old to be having fake relationships for media.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's working on her much anticipated third solo album.

And Gwen Stefani dropped by the studio in Los Angeles on Thursday to continue work on her musical creations.

The 46-year-old actress opted for a very eclectic ensemble consisting of camouflage print and mud-splattered jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-mud-print-jeans-worth-800.html#ixzz3xI5P6cUJ


----------



## berrydiva

Those jeans....I wonder if she has multiple pairs or does she just launder them often.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Those jeans are $755 lol what a waste of money. Us weekly is claiming she'll be Blake's mentor on the next season of The Voice....make it stop.


----------



## Swanky

Ugh, looks terrible


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She's working on her much anticipated third solo album.
> 
> And Gwen Stefani dropped by the studio in Los Angeles on Thursday to continue work on her musical creations.
> 
> The 46-year-old actress opted for a very eclectic ensemble consisting of camouflage print and mud-splattered jeans.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-mud-print-jeans-worth-800.html#ixzz3xI5P6cUJ


man, that's a lot going on in that outfit!


----------



## sdkitty

so is praying (in those ugly plaid pants) to make good music?
shouldn't that be private?
she's getting on my nerves more and more....want her to leave Blake alone


----------



## Lounorada

They are the ugliest jeans I have ever seen.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She's still wearing those jeans? Why?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I pray these don't become analogous to Mariah's mules.


----------



## alansgail

mindy621_xoxo said:


> She's still wearing those jeans? Why?


Probably because she knows they'll be talked about ad nauseum on tPF...:giggles:


----------



## Crystalina

She looks foolish.


----------



## littlerock

Your fake dirty azz jeans look awesome..

...said no one ever.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been dating country singer Blake Shelton for a few months.

And it appears Gwen Stefani enjoys Southern attire more often lately to match the fashion of her Oklahoma native beau.

The 46-year-old pop singer was spotted out and about in West Hollywood on Thursday donned in a camouflage top and overalls.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-camouflage-gear-overalls.html#ixzz3y5Nu8MZQ


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been dating country singer Blake Shelton for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> And it appears Gwen Stefani enjoys Southern attire more often lately to match the fashion of her Oklahoma native beau.
> 
> 
> 
> The 46-year-old pop singer was spotted out and about in West Hollywood on Thursday donned in a camouflage top and overalls.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-camouflage-gear-overalls.html#ixzz3y5Nu8MZQ




I'm sorry, but I think she looks ridiculous here. [emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## alansgail

It's o.k. to feel sorry, may be good to pontificate as to why?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Those mud splattered jeans. She must own multiple pairs. And her 'country look?' make it stop please. You can be in love but she's changing her whole look to match him.


----------



## Needadvice15

I love her but she has such tacky fashion sense. But I guess that's what makes her who she is.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Her style is stuck in the past...


----------



## AEGIS

she's almost 50 but dresses like she's 15


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

ChanelMommy said:


> Those mud splattered jeans. She must own multiple pairs. And her 'country look?' make it stop please. You can be in love but she's changing her whole look to match him.



Agreed. She looks TERRIBLE.


----------



## Sasha2012

While she may be a global chart-topper and a TV star in her own right, Gwen Stefani proved yet again that it never stands in the way of her role as a mother.

Making time in her busy schedule for her children, the 46-year-old singer was seen treating two of her brood, Zuma and Apollo to a day out in Los Angeles, on Wednesday.

But showing that even when she's taking on the more hands-on duties that come with being a mum, the Hollaback Girl chart-topper showcased her own unique and fashionable twist on a winter wardrobe. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sons-Zuma-Apollo-day-out.html#ixzz3yZNKPIz1


----------



## baglover1973

OMG with those sneakers....


----------



## jenjen1964

Ummm... turtleneck, sweater AND coat yet her son is in shorts and a polo?  I am so confused


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Remember the days when she was a quirky style icon... I miss those days....


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks so filler-y


----------



## Sasha2012

She always looks immaculate whether partaking in work or leisure time.

And on Saturday she was enjoying some family bonding with her youngest son Apollo. 

Gwen showing off a sassy look, carried her cute son Apollo in her arms as she took a stroll in the park. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ars-Stormtrooper-tracksuit.html#ixzz3ymigrmNs


----------



## Jcave12

Wtf is she wearing and why? Jeeze, money really can't buy sense. That said, Apollo is very cute.


----------



## AEGIS

she doesn't have good skin. i never realized


----------



## bebeklein

I like her style; it suits her.  I've always loved her L.A.M.B line and have recently fallen in love with her GX brand which uses non-leather products.  I transitioned to a plant based lifestyle about a year ago so I have to credit Gwen for making fashionable shoes!


----------



## Sasha2012

zimbio

Gwen Stefani takes her sons Kingston, Zuma, and Apollo to church in North Hollywood on February 07, 2016.


----------



## Stephie2800

Love her hair and face in the last pic. Not commenting on her fashion sense these days.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I still can't believe Gwen is 46. Love her makeup the last couple of pics.


----------



## knasarae

That's a shame church isn't even respected anymore.


----------



## alansgail

knasarae said:


> that's a shame church isn't even respected anymore.


+1


----------



## sdkitty

knasarae said:


> That's a shame church isn't even respected anymore.


are you referring to the paps following her to church or her using church as a photo op?


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton will be joining forces on the upcoming season of The Voice.

The 46-year-old is set to return to the show as an adviser for Team Blake during season 10.

The singer and her beau, 39, looked happy and in love during their first interview together as a couple on Access Hollywood Wednesday to announce her return.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-adviser-interview-couple.html#ixzz3zvUmn0Yy


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Her face..... She used to be rather beautiful... She needs to stop messing with her face before it's too late!!!


----------



## MCF

She looks upset in the church photos and the photo of all those people with their phones taking pictures of her leaving church is downright wrong.  I admit that I like looking at paparazzi photos and I shouldn't because it's invades people's privacy but these people taking pictures of her like she's an attraction not a human being going about her business is off-putting.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> are you referring to the paps following her to church or her using church as a photo op?



She is a practicing religious person and is not using it for a photo op,IMO.
The people taking the pics really have no shame.
At least, no pics inside the church.


----------



## knasarae

sdkitty said:


> are you referring to the paps following her to church or her using church as a photo op?



Both.  I don't know if she's using as a photo op or not, but if she is shame on her.  Paps shouldn't be taking pics either, I will assume there are people going to actually practice their religion.  And shame on anyone trying to make a photo opportunity of her, where she and her kids should be able to be at church in peace. I can't speak for everyone's intentions but church should be a safe zone imo.


----------



## Tivo

She looks pretty in the church photos. The makeup is great


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen Stefani takes her sons Kingston, Zuma, and Apollo to church in North Hollywood on February 07, 2016.




How in the world is any of that appropriate clothing to wear to a church service?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sophie-Rose said:


> Her face..... She used to be rather beautiful... She needs to stop messing with her face before it's too late!!!




Yikes!!!! The ship has sailed.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen Stefani takes her sons Kingston, Zuma, and Apollo to church in North Hollywood on February 07, 2016.




I don't know who that woman is but she doesn't look like Gwen!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## alansgail

tulipfield said:


> How in the world is any of that appropriate clothing to wear to a church service?


Have you been to church lately? Guess it depends on where you live but the dress code in many churches has gone the way of the horse and buggy.
She's dressing true to her own style which is how it should be. The important thing is that she's present with her children in tow, right? 
Even if she were wearing a flour sack the fact that she's there is a plus in my mind. Far more important things to worry about than how someone is dressed in church.
Most churches do have standards and if they are violated in some way (too much bare skin, offensive words on clothing, etc.) then I'm sure the person wouldn't be allowed in.

Churches lately have been fighting an uphill battle to get people IN THE DOOR. Last thing they want to do is turn someone away because of their clothing. What did Jesus wear?
Most people can pray in just about any kind of clothing.


----------



## tulipfield

alansgail said:


> Have you been to church lately? Guess it depends on where you live but the dress code in many churches has gone the way of the horse and buggy.
> She's dressing true to her own style which is how it should be. The important thing is that she's present with her children in tow, right?
> Even if she were wearing a flour sack the fact that she's there is a plus in my mind. Far more important things to worry about than how someone is dressed in church.
> Most churches do have standards and if they are violated in some way (too much bare skin, offensive words on clothing, etc.) then I'm sure the person wouldn't be allowed in.
> 
> Churches lately have been fighting an uphill battle to get people IN THE DOOR. Last thing they want to do is turn someone away because of their clothing. What did Jesus wear?
> Most people can pray in just about any kind of clothing.




I think it shows a lack of respect.  It looks like she attends a Catholic or maybe an Anglican church, and the atmosphere is not really one where you should wear whatever you want.  Believe me, I know a lot of people don't dress up these days, but that doesn't mean I have to be okay with it.  She has the money to dress right, why doesn't she do it?

/get off my lawn


----------



## alansgail

tulipfield said:


> I think it shows a lack of respect.  It looks like she attends a Catholic or maybe an Anglican church, and the atmosphere is not really one where you should wear whatever you want.  Believe me, I know a lot of people don't dress up these days, but that doesn't mean I have to be okay with it.  She has the money to dress right, why doesn't she do it?
> 
> /get off my lawn


Putting your own opinions on what someone can/should wear to church may empty out churches.
I think as long as people are respectively covered and non-offensive then they have every right to come in and worship.

Incidentally, what do you consider as "dressing right"?


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks really pretty in the black and white in this video.


Y'all see the restaurant is called Blake's lol


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks really pretty in the black and white in this video.
> 
> 
> Y'all see the restaurant is called Blake's lol




Yes, that gave me a laugh. I actually like the song too.


----------



## tulipfield

alansgail said:


> Putting your own opinions on what someone can/should wear to church may empty out churches.
> I think as long as people are respectively covered and non-offensive then they have every right to come in and worship.
> 
> Incidentally, what do you consider as "dressing right"?




PM'd you since we're getting off topic. :3


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she is too old to be singing these stupid songs. 

But she looks really good. I can't believe she is almost 50.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think she is too old to be singing these stupid songs.
> 
> But she looks really good. I can't believe she is almost 50.




Yes!!!! 
I was a huge No Doubt fan... I even liked her first solo album, but since then it's gone downhill! The lyrics are beyond bad!! She is not a teenager!!! Grow up Gwen, start writing more mature material... Please don't turn into Madonna!!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Agree. She's not 18 she's a 46 year old mother of 3 boys.


----------



## Ladybug09

What does that have to do with her being an artist?

So what IS she supposed to be singing?


----------



## sdkitty

so now she apparently has a song (and video) out that she confirms is about Blake.  And she's going to be an advisor to his team on The Voice.
I wonder if Amanda finds this all as annoying as I do


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I know she isn't the strongest lyricist around. But I expected more maturity. I guess I don't know why since she has been acting like a love struck teenager.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has kept mum on her relationship with Blake Shelton.

But Gwen Stefani finally broke her silence about the romance on her latest chat show appearance.

The 46-year-old singer appeared on Jimmy Kimmel Live on Tuesday night where she revealed that her new single Make Me Like You is about her fellow The Voice judge.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stage-perform-Jimmy-Kimmel.html#ixzz40S7EBBfk


----------



## Tivo

Her "work" is settling because she looks gorgeous ^^^


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani didn't show the slightest hint of any nerves at Jimmy Kimmel Live rehearsals in Hollywood on Tuesday.

The 46-year-old is expected to perform her new single Make Me Like You for the first time during the show.

But she looked confident as she was spotted strolling outside the studio following a successful sound check.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...performing-new-single-time.html#ixzz40Sr0U5rA


----------



## Livia1

Wow, she looks NOTHING like herself and she can smile and laugh all she wants, I'm not buying it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That second and third photo that Sasha posted #2699: The cosmetic changes are _really_ visible in broad daylight - I'm getting Janice Dickinson vibes - and I say that as a lifelong fan of Gwen's and No Doubt.

I do love her look on Kimmel though.


----------



## Livia1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *That second and third photo *that Sasha posted #2699: The cosmetic changes are _really_ visible in broad daylight - I'm getting Janice Dickinson vibes - and I say that as a lifelong fan of Gwen's and No Doubt.
> 
> I do love her look on Kimmel though.




Yup, I was just going to post the same. She looks scary. Very sad.


----------



## Ladybug09

She is rail thin.


----------



## alansgail

Livia1 said:


> Yup, I was just going to post the same. She looks scary. Very sad.


But then you NEVER say anything good about her so............


----------



## mundodabolsa

Tivo said:


> Her "work" is settling because she looks gorgeous ^^^



Really gorgeous in those Jimmy Kimmel appearances.  Whoever did her makeup there should just move in with her.


----------



## Livia1

alansgail said:


> But then you NEVER say anything good about her so............




Huh? That's not true. I used to adore her and has commented very possitively on her in this thread but she is starting to look very sad. 
Maybe you have me confused with someone else?


----------



## Stephie2800

Tivo said:


> Her "work" is settling because she looks gorgeous ^^^



ITA, she is beautiful


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the most lusted after music stars on the planet. 

But Gwen Stefani revealed on Wednesday that she has never been promiscuous. 

The 46-year-old singer told K-Earth 101 that she's only ever had two boyfriends. 

She hasn't counted Gavin - with whom she shares three children - as a boyfriend, as previous to their 13 year marriage Gwen dated her No Doubt bandmate Tony Kanal. 

On Monday she made history by recording the first ever live music video in a commercial break for the Grammy Awards.  

She told the radio station that the recording of Make Me Like You was 'so intense and one of the most craziest experiences I've ever had'.

Viewers saw her fall over in her roller-skates before quickly popping back up on stage, and Gwen explained she was delighted to have fooled the audience with the scene.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...revs-romance-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz40Xj07n2u


----------



## Crystalina

She looks so happy, and I'm happy for her. [emoji254][emoji253][emoji258][emoji257][emoji255]


----------



## Freckles1

Crystalina said:


> She looks so happy, and I'm happy for her. [emoji254][emoji253][emoji258][emoji257][emoji255]




Ditto!!!! I like it!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Crystalina said:


> She looks so happy, and I'm happy for her. [emoji254][emoji253][emoji258][emoji257][emoji255]



She looks really happy, not a fake thing about it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks bomb in that dress. On point head to toe.


----------



## alansgail

Crystalina said:


> She looks so happy, and I'm happy for her. [emoji254][emoji253][emoji258][emoji257][emoji255]


Thank you for saying this! What is wrong with someone being happy? It's what we all want...we want it for ourselves, for our children, for our friends........our time on this planet is short enough, have fun and be happy while you can.

Tomorrow is never promised.


----------



## Ladybug09

Crystalina said:


> She looks so happy, and I'm happy for her. [emoji254][emoji253][emoji258][emoji257][emoji255]


Yep!



BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks bomb in that dress. On point head to toe.


I love the entire look!


----------



## pmburk

I think Gwen is beautiful... but she looks VERY different lately. I think she needs to quit while she's ahead with fillers/injections or whatever she's been doing.


----------



## Tivo

pmburk said:


> I think Gwen is beautiful... but she looks VERY different lately. I think she needs to quit while she's ahead with fillers/injections or whatever she's been doing.


I went back in this thread to compare and it looks like she started tinkering with her face around page 98-99.
Before that she SO didn't need to!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great and I realize this is her thread but they don't go together. He needs to get back together with Miranda. stat.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani is not only a busy singer and a mom, she's also a fashion designer.

The 46-year-old enjoyed her Saturday morning at a Studio City park with her three sons: nine-year-old Kingston, seven-year-old Zuma and Apollo, who turns two next week.

Later in the day, the artist shared a photo of her eye wear collection from her fashion label, L.A.M.B. to her Instagram. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sses-line-taking-sons-park.html#ixzz40mHvgSj5


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow her face is barely recognizable any more and what's up with the big hair? I can't decide if it reminds me of a 90's Madonna or Marilyn Monroe either way I'm not a fan of it. Not to be funny I had no idea that LAMB was still going on I figured it died out a long time ago.


----------



## sdkitty

ChanelMommy said:


> She looks great and I realize this is her thread but they don't go together. He needs to get back together with Miranda. stat.


agree.....I don't like them as a couple.  He and Miranda seemed perfect together


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm not one to go out with zero makeup on (I wish I was), but that hair and makeup is a lot of getting ready to go to the playground.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Wow her face is barely recognizable any more and what's up with the big hair? I can't decide if it reminds me of a 90's Madonna or Marilyn Monroe either way I'm not a fan of it. Not to be funny I had no idea that LAMB was still going on I figured it died out a long time ago.



According to Rocha, grandmother hair is in, this year.
Does she get her kids hair colored?
Ps: the little dog is cute.


----------



## alansgail

Gwen is a head-turner, no doubt about it...(guess I made a pun unintentionally!)
As far as her make-up goes I would hazard a guess that because she's a STAR then she feels better with a certain amount on her face since she will undoubtedly be photographed. Who can blame her?

As far as the criticisms of her skin texture, etc. well that could be due to high-def photography. It can wreak havoc on the best of skin. Which is why so many celebs are airbrushed in photos and magazines. Unfortunately that's what most of us are now used to seeing but it pays to remember that what you're seeing is not REALITY. You're seeing some photographer or editors version of reality.

It's not real and it would be nice if people would quit expecting 'perfection'. It doesn't exist.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I couldn't even imagine putting in that much effort to go to the playground, maybe she had somewhere else to go afterwards, otherwise that is just craziness.


----------



## ChanelMommy

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm not one to go out with zero makeup on (I wish I was), but that hair and makeup is a lot of getting ready to go to the playground.



Totally agree- but it's for the paps benefit not the other moms


----------



## FreeSpirit71

alansgail said:


> Gwen is a head-turner, no doubt about it...(guess I made a pun unintentionally!)
> As far as her make-up goes I would hazard a guess that because she's a STAR then she feels better with a certain amount on her face since she will undoubtedly be photographed. Who can blame her?
> 
> As far as the criticisms of her skin texture, etc. well that could be due to high-def photography. It can wreak havoc on the best of skin. Which is why so many celebs are airbrushed in photos and magazines. Unfortunately that's what most of us are now used to seeing but it pays to remember that what you're seeing is not REALITY. You're seeing some photographer or editors version of reality.
> 
> It's not real and it would be nice if people would quit expecting 'perfection'. It doesn't exist.



I think Gwen is the one that has an issue with perfection: given the amount of cosmetic surgery she's had over the past few years.

The makeup is nothing new - she's worn lots of it since day dot.


----------



## Stephie2800

alansgail said:


> Gwen is a head-turner, no doubt about it...(guess I made a pun unintentionally!)
> As far as her make-up goes I would hazard a guess that because she's a STAR then she feels better with a certain amount on her face since she will undoubtedly be photographed. Who can blame her?
> 
> As far as the criticisms of her skin texture, etc. well that could be due to high-def photography. It can wreak havoc on the best of skin. Which is why so many celebs are airbrushed in photos and magazines. Unfortunately that's what most of us are now used to seeing but it pays to remember that what you're seeing is not REALITY. You're seeing some photographer or editors version of reality.
> 
> It's not real and it would be nice if people would quit expecting 'perfection'. It doesn't exist.



This!!!


----------



## Staci_W

I love makeup. The most relaxing part of my day is sitting at my vanity getting ready. I don't put it on to impress others; I really am putting it on for me. It seems others just don't get this.  It doesn't matter if I'm just running to Walmart, I go with a full face of make up. Hell, sometimes I wear a full face to just stay at home.  I like the ritual of it and picking the colors. Maybe Gwen feels the same.


----------



## limom

Staci_W said:


> I love makeup. The most relaxing part of my day is sitting at my vanity getting ready. I don't put it on to impress others; I really am putting it on for me. It seems others just don't get this.  It doesn't matter if I'm just running to Walmart, I go with a full face of make up. Hell, sometimes I wear a full face to just stay at home.  I like the ritual of it and picking the colors. Maybe Gwen feels the same.



You are not alone
I sometimes wear false lashes to go grocery shopping,
Yes, it is overkill but it is not about anyone else but myself and the pleasure of applying make up and experimenting with new techniques and so forth.
Why should we deprive ourselves that pleasure?
Re Gwen, she has stated that she was influenced by her grandmother who was also a coquette woman,


----------



## dangerouscurves

Staci_W said:


> I love makeup. The most relaxing part of my day is sitting at my vanity getting ready. I don't put it on to impress others; I really am putting it on for me. It seems others just don't get this.  It doesn't matter if I'm just running to Walmart, I go with a full face of make up. Hell, sometimes I wear a full face to just stay at home.  I like the ritual of it and picking the colors. Maybe Gwen feels the same.




Yeah me too. Sometimes my friends say I look like I'm going clubbing. But I really can't leave my house without makeup.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm not one to go out with zero makeup on (I wish I was), but that hair and makeup is a lot of getting ready to go to the playground.


IMO she needs to think about toning it down a bit during the day.  As she ages, its going to look harsh.


----------



## Ladybug09

Staci_W said:


> I love makeup. The most relaxing part of my day is sitting at my vanity getting ready. I don't put it on to impress others; I really am putting it on for me. It seems others just don't get this.  It doesn't matter if I'm just running to Walmart, I go with a full face of make up. Hell, sometimes I wear a full face to just stay at home.  I like the ritual of it and picking the colors. Maybe Gwen feels the same.


:buttercup:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...en-degeneres-asks-her-blake-shelton/80922652/

*Gwen Stefani can't stop giggling when Ellen asks her about Blake Shelton*

On Thursday, Gwen Stefani appeared on The Ellen DeGeneres Show, and she talked about pulling off that live music video for Make Me Like You during a commercial break for the Grammys. She also mentioned that she wanted Ellen to be the piano player for the video.

But when the conversation turned to Blake Shelton, her beau and inspiration for the song (around the 3:15 mark), the singer could not keep it together!

After a laugh break, and a photo montage of the couple started to roll, Gwen said, "I thought it would be a good idea not to talk about Blake to see what would happen." So, the hilarious talk show host MacGyver said, "Okay, let's just look at pictures then."

And when a photo of Gwen sitting in Blake's lap came across the screen Ellen quipped, "They didn't have enough chairs at that event? You had to sit on Blake's lap?"

But the inquiry that really got Gwen giggling was when Ellen asked her about Blake popping "the big question"  you know, would she be a mentor for his team on The Voice?

"I want to be on that show as much as possible," Gwen began. "I got so much out of it."

And Ellen immediately joked, "Ya did!"


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great for 46 but her makeup is soooo heavy. She's cute discussing her relationship, she obviously likes Blake but I just can't fathom them together. I still see Miranda and I realize I say that everytime! lol.


----------



## alansgail

She looks great on the Ellen show, seems so happy that she's 'glowing'! Don't care about her makeup or even give it a second thought, to me she's just a beautiful person. I'm glad she's happy......it's what everyone wants.


----------



## erseey

She looks so happy and gorgeous all the time, I'm a fan!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Staci_W said:


> I love makeup. The most relaxing part of my day is sitting at my vanity getting ready. I don't put it on to impress others; I really am putting it on for me. It seems others just don't get this.  It doesn't matter if I'm just running to Walmart, I go with a full face of make up. Hell, sometimes I wear a full face to just stay at home.  I like the ritual of it and picking the colors. Maybe Gwen feels the same.


This is great but very hard to do when you have kids. My son is around the same age as Gwen's and there is no way he is sitting around watching me while I paint my face full of make up before I take him to the playground. But then again I don't have a house full of staff and nannies so I don't know why I've just compared myself to Gwen


----------



## Stephie2800

She looked AHHHHMAZING on Ellen. Love her look!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2016/02/29...-hot-couple-at-vanity-fair-oscars-party-2016/

Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton arrive 2016 Vanity Fair Oscar Party at the Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on Sunday (February 28) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 46-year-old Used to Love You singer and her 39-year-old The Voice judge boyfriend held hands as they arrived at the event.

Gwen jokingly posed with a tabloid at an airport claiming the couple had broken up in a photo on Twitter earlier in the week.

FYI: Gwen is wearing a Yanina Couture gown and carrying a Jimmy Choo clutch


----------



## bisousx

Wow!!! She is killing it in that dress!


----------



## Sassys

LOVE this dress!!!! Don't like how he looks like he just rolled off the sofa.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm not really feeling this dress...maybe if it were shorter.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks gorgeous, that dress suits her perfectly!
He looks a sloppy mess. Security should have told him to turn around and go home.


----------



## Crystalina

Love the dress, she looks other-worldly......just gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I still don't understand why she's dating him.


----------



## Lounorada

cute_classy said:


> i still don't understand why she's dating him.


 +1


----------



## Lounorada

*Portraits by **Mark Seliger F**rom The 2016 Vanity Fair Oscar Party.*

Vanity Fair


----------



## Freckles1

Gorgeous!!! Both of them!!


----------



## myown

stunning dress


----------



## Stephie2800

Those pics are TDF!!!


----------



## arnott

She has great legs!


----------



## erseey

Feel happy for both of them, but still awkward to see them together


----------



## bisousx

She looks so gorgeous that he's literally ruining the picture by being in it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks stunning. Glad she's happy. Gavin seems to have gone off the radar since... wonder what he's doing these days.


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks stunning. Glad she's happy. Gavin seems to have gone off the radar since... wonder what he's doing these days.



I saw an article the nanny he cheated with is pregnant. Don't know if it's his.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She is pregnant, but nobody knows if its his baby.


----------



## alansgail

lanasyogamama said:


> She is pregnant, but nobody knows if its his baby.


I bet he knows......


----------



## lanasyogamama

alansgail said:


> I bet he knows......


----------



## sdkitty

from People magazine.  She calls her own divorce a "juicy" story?  Seems very immature to me.


Gwen Stefani on Her Split from Gavin Rossdale: 'It's a Really Good, Juicy Story'

BY MELODY CHIU @chiumelo 03/10/2016 AT 05:15 PM EST


Gwen Stefani is still holding the details of her divorce close to her chest, but even she has to admit "it's a really good, juicy story." 

In a new interview with The New York Times, the "Used to Love You" singer reflects on the most difficult time in her life. "If I could, I would just tell you everything, and you would just be in shock," she says. 

In early 2015, a source confirms to PEOPLE Stefani discovered her husband Gavin Rossdale was having an ongoing affair with their children's nanny (Rossdale has not commented on the allegations). "I'm gonna die," Stefani told the Times about her mindset at the time. "I am dead, actually. How do I save myself? What am I going to do? How do I not go down like this?" 

Keep up with Gwen Stefani in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.


With three young children (Kingston, 9, Zuma, 7, and Apollo, 2), the star says she plunged herself into songwriting (her new album This Is What the Truth Feels Like is out March 18). 

"Being in that room and being creative, it was the only place that felt good &#8211; I was like, I love the smell of this room," she says. "It's almost like one of those movies where they discover they have magic. When I was able to write a song, that's when I found my whole self."


----------



## BadAzzBish

sdkitty said:


> from People magazine.  She calls her own divorce a "juicy" story?  Seems very immature to me.
> 
> 
> Gwen Stefani on Her Split from Gavin Rossdale: 'It's a Really Good, Juicy Story'
> 
> BY MELODY CHIU @chiumelo 03/10/2016 AT 05:15 PM EST
> 
> 
> Gwen Stefani is still holding the details of her divorce close to her chest, but even she has to admit "it's a really good, juicy story."
> 
> In a new interview with The New York Times, the "Used to Love You" singer reflects on the most difficult time in her life. "If I could, I would just tell you everything, and you would just be in shock," she says.
> 
> In early 2015, a source confirms to PEOPLE Stefani discovered her husband Gavin Rossdale was having an ongoing affair with their children's nanny (Rossdale has not commented on the allegations). "I'm gonna die," Stefani told the Times about her mindset at the time. "I am dead, actually. How do I save myself? What am I going to do? How do I not go down like this?"
> 
> Keep up with Gwen Stefani in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.
> 
> 
> With three young children (Kingston, 9, Zuma, 7, and Apollo, 2), the star says she plunged herself into songwriting (her new album This Is What the Truth Feels Like is out March 18).
> 
> "Being in that room and being creative, it was the only place that felt good  I was like, I love the smell of this room," she says. "It's almost like one of those movies where they discover they have magic. When I was able to write a song, that's when I found my whole self."


Ita. Has it been confirmed that shes pregnant with Blakes baby?


----------



## sdkitty

BadAzzBish said:


> Ita. Has it been confirmed that shes pregnant with Blakes baby?


I thought that was a rumor....hope so


----------



## Wildflower22

I agree calling her divorce a juicy story doesn't seem like a mature move. But then again, if my husband had screwed me over and over, it was take all my strength to not say anything negative about it.


----------



## sdkitty

Wildflower22 said:


> I agree calling her divorce a juicy story doesn't seem like a mature move. But then again, if my husband had screwed me over and over, it was take all my strength to not say anything negative about it.


OK, but calling it juicy implies to me that it would be fun to dish about.......Guess she got over her heartache real quick if she find it tempting to gossip about her ex already (esp considering he's also the father of her young children)


----------



## gillianna

It seems like it would be so much more classy to keep quiet on your marriage/divorce because children are involved. Everyone knows he cheated by now.  But yet she seems to get great joy in dragging attention to herself by her hurt and betrayal.  She has so much more to offer as a person than wanting to be known as the wife whose husband cheated on her with the nanny.  It is Hollywood and this seems to be common behavior.  Women look for opportunity to sleep with a rich guy who is famous and these men can't keep it in their pants.  Would be great if the nanny was pregnant then he will be stuck with her in his life for 18 years.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's no secret that she knows a thing or two about style.

So continuing to reign supreme with her wardrobe choices, Gwen Stefani was hard to miss on Monday as she made an appearance during Japan Fashion Week.

With all eyes on her, the 46-year-old looked as pretty as a petal in a stunning creation while doing well to showcase her long legs. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ysuit-petal-cardigan-Japan.html#ixzz42uNSZJ6g


----------



## Tivo

Face looks like concrete. If only she had just left it alone.


----------



## Crystalina

She's looking rough.


----------



## CeeJay

OMG! .. that picture should have come with a warning; she looks horrible!!!


----------



## cakegirl

Drag Queen.


----------



## sdkitty

what's she wearing, rompers?  I know she may get some latitude being a "rock star" but that just looks tacky


----------



## csre

Nice teeth


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that outfit, but her face does look scary.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her skin looks _massively_ overworked. Pale skin is generally thin so you shouldn't muck around too much with it, because it can make your skin age faster rather than slower (and I say that as someone with fair skin) 

And sunlight is _very_ unkind to the work she's had on her face.

I love Gwen but lately...oh boy. She's changed. That harsh makeup is just terrible too.


----------



## baglover1973

Sasha2012 said:


> It's no secret that she knows a thing or two about style.
> 
> So continuing to reign supreme with her wardrobe choices, Gwen Stefani was hard to miss on Monday as she made an appearance during Japan Fashion Week.
> 
> With all eyes on her, the 46-year-old looked as pretty as a petal in a stunning creation while doing well to showcase her long legs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ysuit-petal-cardigan-Japan.html#ixzz42uNSZJ6g



wow...up close she has awful skin....far away she looks pretty...


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her skin looks _massively_ overworked. Pale skin is generally thin so you shouldn't muck around too much with it, because it can make your skin age faster rather than slower (and I say that as someone with fair skin)
> 
> And sunlight is _very_ unkind to the work she's had on her face.
> 
> I love Gwen but lately...oh boy. She's changed. That harsh makeup is just terrible too.




Yes in spades!!! I am fair too and just had all of my lovey sun spots zapped!!! Luckily they are on my arms, chest and legs rather than my face. 
I find " less is more" when it comes to fair skin. Poor Gwen. I can't imagine being under that kind of scrutiny. I have a feeling she finds herself doing things she would not have to do if living out of the limelight ;(


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani touched down in Los Angeles after her trip to Japan rocking a brand new look.

The singer, 46, had dyed the end of her platinum blonde hair black and wore her locks parted on one side and in a blunt cut bob. 

She had been in Tokyo to attend the presentation by designer Keita Maruyama during Japan Fashion Week on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nde-hairdo-arrives-LA-Japan-Fashion-Week.html


----------



## lovely

please tell me that's a wig


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^^ Yikes!!! I sure hope it's a wig... It looks AWFUL!!!!  Gwen, enough already!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Gwen Stefani touched down in Los Angeles after her trip to Japan rocking a brand new look.
> 
> The singer, 46, had dyed the end of her platinum blonde hair black and wore her locks parted on one side and in a blunt cut bob.
> 
> She had been in Tokyo to attend the presentation by designer Keita Maruyama during Japan Fashion Week on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nde-hairdo-arrives-LA-Japan-Fashion-Week.html


:
the hair and the shoes......just no


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her neck shows her age for sure. Just no to the hair and outfit.


----------



## Stephie2800

lovely said:


> please tell me that's a wig



I´m pretty sure the blonde hair is her own and the black is extensions


----------



## sdkitty

they profiled Gwen on CBS Sunday morning show today.  Said she went through a LONG (their emphasis) period of being down to rock bottom after her split from Gavin.  Maybe someone who has two kids and has been thru this can tell me but I don't think less than a year from breakup to having a new love and being super-happy sounds so long.


----------



## MCF

sdkitty said:


> they profiled Gwen on CBS Sunday morning show today.  Said she went through a LONG (their emphasis) period of being down to rock bottom after her split from Gavin.  Maybe someone who has two kids and has been thru this can tell me but I don't think less than a year from breakup to having a new love and being super-happy sounds so long.



Maybe she was emotionally out of the relationship before they even filed for divorce.  My sister stays in relationships for YEARS after she has fallen out of love just because she feels like she owes it to them to stay.


----------



## Staci_W

I'm willing to bet there was a long period of time that she's referring to that occurred before the public knew there was anything wrong. Marriages don't just all of a sudden fall apart. Most people will continue to work on their marriage long after its really over. They just have to come to terms with it.


----------



## karo

Staci_W said:


> I'm willing to bet there was a long period of time that she's referring to that occurred before the public knew there was anything wrong. Marriages don't just all of a sudden fall apart. Most people will continue to work on their marriage long after its really over. They just have to come to terms with it.




Exactly. I think in one of her recent interviews she said that she knew her marriage was over after last year's american music awards, so it makes it February while they made it public in August.


----------



## Wildflower22

Having been through a divorce myself, my ex-husband and I lived in different bedrooms for 2-3 years and it felt like a lifetime. We knew it was over but tried. Then we decided on a divorce and he wouldn't move out (I had no where to go in a small town and no job to go to). He had friends and family and wouldn't move out, so I stayed there for a year in the house as we lived separately. It felt sooooo long. So I get where she's coming from.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> they profiled Gwen on CBS Sunday morning show today.  Said she went through a LONG (their emphasis) period of being down to rock bottom after her split from Gavin.  Maybe someone who has two kids and has been thru this can tell me but I don't think less than a year from breakup to having a new love and being super-happy sounds so long.


I saw it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> I saw it.



Oh I missed that


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh I missed that


I'm sick of her


----------



## Sasha2012

She 'joked' that she was pregnant and expecting a girl.

On Friday, following an appearance on The Late Show With Stephen Colbert, Gwen Stefani appeared to confirm her news was simply an April Fools' prank judging by what showed in that revealing outfit she was wearing.

The Voice mentor, 46, displayed her toned mid-section in a sheer, fishnet ensemble as she exited the show's New York set.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-April-Fool-s-Day-sonogram.html#ixzz44dHlwrua


----------



## sdkitty

that outfit with the camouflage pants is just awful


----------



## pixiejenna

Her April fools stunt saddens me on two levels. First I find it extremely distasteful given how many people have infertility problems to joke about something of that nature. And secondly it screams thirst in a way that's pretty much at the same level as the Kardashians. There is already a lot of buzz that her relationship with him is strictly for business. This kind of joke kind of confirms it, doing anything to be in the spotlight. . .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bisbee

I've read all over about how inconsiderate and thoughtless this so-called April Fools joke was because of the many people who are going through infertility.  Really?  I agree that it was stupid and hardly fitting that a woman of her age would pull a stupid stunt like that (and she has children old enough to read/hear about it), but that reasoning is quite a stretch to me.


----------



## Wildflower22

Other than it being a little immature, Gwen didn't do anything wrong. People look for ways to be offended. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Staci_W

I'm sick of the "we can't joke about it because other women have fertility issues" line. With this line of reasoning we basically can't joke about ANYTHING.


----------



## sdkitty

Glad she's not coming back for next season of The Voice.  Maybe someone there realized this whole romance thing with her and Blake wasn't appealing to a lot of people.


----------



## V0N1B2

sdkitty said:


> I'm sick of her


Me too.


----------



## krissa

pixiejenna said:


> Her April fools stunt saddens me on two levels. First I find it extremely distasteful given how many people have infertility problems to joke about something of that nature. And secondly it screams thirst in a way that's pretty much at the same level as the Kardashians. There is already a lot of buzz that her relationship with him is strictly for business. This kind of joke kind of confirms it, doing anything to be in the spotlight. . .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I think it being "distasteful" is a bit of a reach. It seemed like she was poking fun at the tabloids who keep saying she's carrying Blake's baby.


----------



## Lounorada

Uhmmm... interesting outfit  Not cute. She could have at least, wore a top that hid the seam of her tights. 

*Leaving 'The Late Show' studios in NYC.*
tumblr


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This thread has become a total cringe fest... I used to respect Gwen and really loved her No Doubt music... But I've lost all respect for her... She's swiftly turning into Madonna (who I also used to love....) 

She comes across as desperate... Grew up Gwen!!!
Mature with grace!


----------



## tulipfield

Staci_W said:


> I'm sick of the "we can't joke about it because other women have fertility issues" line. With this line of reasoning we basically can't joke about ANYTHING.




This.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I dig that outfit.


----------



## qudz104

Sophie-Rose said:


> This thread has become a total cringe fest... I used to respect Gwen and really loved her No Doubt music... But I've lost all respect for her... She's swiftly turning into Madonna (who I also used to love....)
> 
> She comes across as desperate... Grew up Gwen!!!
> Mature with grace!




She seems to be following madonnas footsteps..


----------



## Tivo

It seems like being "offended" is the trendy thing to do these days. So people scratch hard to find an offense. I love it when dust is paid for their efforts.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. Fake caring and offending needs to fake off.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani pulled out all the stops as she celebrated her Saturday Night Live appearance at the Heartland Brewery And Chophouse in Times Square, New York on Saturday night.

The 46-year-old Voice mentor made a statement as she donned a unique barely-there outfit, which consisted of a bustier-style semi-sheer top.

With a peak of her famously chiselled upper abs, she teamed it with a tweed-style skirt which had a frilly hem and a very daring sheer section which showed off her fishnet tights and her pert posterior.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nel-attends-SNL-afterparty.html#ixzz44mgXGvpy


----------



## Crystalina

She's got a great figure, but I think the clothes are tacky.

I agree with what was said up thread---she's copying Madonna.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think she looks amazing !!! I cut any 40+ year old,  that is the public eye, slack when it comes to fillers and such. If they don't do something they will never live up to the photoshopped expectations of the public. She looks incredible !!!! I hope I look that awesome at 46


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her face is so botoxed and full of filler :/


----------



## Crystalina

ChanelMommy said:


> Her face is so botoxed and full of filler :/




I agree. It's a shame!


----------



## alansgail

LemonDrop said:


> I think she looks amazing !!! I cut any 40+ year old,  that is the public eye, slack when it comes to fillers and such. If they don't do something they will never live up to the photoshopped expectations of the public. She looks incredible !!!! I hope I look that awesome at 46


This exactly......!!!! She looks great!


----------



## sdkitty

Saw her on the Today show singing her song - You Made Me Like You.  She was singing in a kind of a high pitched little girl voice, wearing a schoolgirl dress. 

 I know she's selling records, which is the intent.  But I have to wonder who her fans are.  She's too old to appeal to teenagers (I would think).  And you'd think women in their 40's would look elsewhere for someone to follow.  Maybe a loyal following from way back?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I said that at the time. The song is dumb for someone her age. If Megan Trainor sang it, it would probably be #1.


----------



## usmcwifey

sdkitty said:


> Saw her on the Today show singing her song - You Made Me Like You.  She was singing in a kind of a high pitched little girl voice, wearing a schoolgirl dress.
> 
> I know she's selling records, which is the intent.  But I have to wonder who her fans are.  She's too old to appeal to teenagers (I would think).  And you'd think women in their 40's would look elsewhere for someone to follow.  Maybe a loyal following from way back?




I think so...fans from back in the day. I have a good friend who was a huge fan of hers in high school when she was with No Doubt and still likes her to this day (we are all in our late 20's early 30's) but I for one  left that train a long time ago. I'm sure there's younger fans who like the way she dresses and frankly she doesn't look like your average 46 year old so that helps too. But yeah the nature of her music isn't that of a 46 almost 47 year old [emoji23]


----------



## Swanky

Her baby voice and pouting her lips at the camera dorks me out.
I think  guys like her though, lol!


----------



## myown

i had to google the video to listen to it. found it on YT. her hair is awful in the video.
But i goes s the song gets played at clubs?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh Gwen...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good IMO. But the desperation is cringe worthy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Whether it be a red carpet or a parking lot, she is often dressed to impress.

And Gwen Stefani, 46, showed off another eclectic ensemble during a grocery shopping trip with sons Kingston and Zuma on Saturday.

The threesome headed out to Bristol Farms in Los Angeles where they left with several bags full of goodies. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Farms-sons-Kingston-Zuma.html#ixzz45SSQqMUK


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

It made me kinda sad to find out recently that she and her husband split up


----------



## Sasha2012

With three happy, healthy sons and handsome loving new boyfriend, it's possible Gwen Stefani's prayers have already been answered.

The Voice mentor took her boys to church on Sunday morning in North Hollywood, California, looking every inch the rock star.

The 46-year-old stepped out in plaid trousers - matched to her seven-year-old son Zuma's shirt - for the family outing, without new love Blake Shelton.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ure-new-love-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz45YNjohJv


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> With three happy, healthy sons and handsome loving new boyfriend, it's possible Gwen Stefani's prayers have already been answered.
> 
> The Voice mentor took her boys to church on Sunday morning in North Hollywood, California, looking every inch the rock star.
> 
> The 46-year-old stepped out in plaid trousers - matched to her seven-year-old son Zuma's shirt - for the family outing, without new love Blake Shelton.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ure-new-love-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz45YNjohJv


looking every inch the rock star?
I wonder if her publicist pays for these photo ops with the gushing descriptions


----------



## ChanelMommy

sdkitty said:


> looking every inch the rock star?
> I wonder if her publicist pays for these photo ops with the gushing descriptions



Agree with you.


----------



## sdkitty

so now she and Blake have each other's childhood pics on their Instagram or FB or whatever?
so cute

:


----------



## Michele26

sdkitty said:


> so now she and Blake have each other's childhood pics on their Instagram or FB or whatever?
> so cute
> 
> :





On The Voice Blake commented about Gwen's hotness! I can't see it though. I liked him when he was with Miranda, now he's phony to me. They're acting like they're in high school.


----------



## sdkitty

Michele26 said:


> On The Voice Blake commented about Gwen's hotness! I can't see it though. I liked him when he was with Miranda, now he's phony to me. They're acting like they're in high school.


I know
I used to love him and this whole Gwen thing is ruining my crush


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that outfit.


----------



## LemonDrop

Gwen fan here. Just love her voice. Loved her in No Doubt and Harajuku days. Her latest music is fun for me. The kind of stuff I blast while driving or on the stair master.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/04/14/gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-divorce-settlement-money/

*Gwen Stefani Gets Off Easy in Divorce ... Thanks to Gavin*

Gwen Stefani got a BIG break in her divorce, thanks to Gavin Rossdale, because we've learned he's now on record with the judge walking away from millions of dollars to which he's legally entitled.

Gwen and Gavin have struck a settlement which was just filed with the court. Sources connected with the couple tell us Gavin has agreed to a lopsided split of property in favor of Gwen.

TMZ broke the story, the couple -- married for 13 years -- did not have a prenup, so under the laws of California Gavin was entitled to 50% of everything acquired during the marriage. Our sources say Gavin did not press to get a big chunk of the money Gwen made from concert and record sales.

We've also learned the couple agreed to a 50/50 joint custody arrangement, although Gavin will end up with more than 50% custody of their 3 kids because of Gwen's touring schedule.

And we've learned, Gavin is not asking for child support, even though he could have pushed for it and Gwen -- who has significantly more money and earning capacity -- would have been on the hook.  

All that's left is for the judge to sign off on the settlement, which is just a formality.


----------



## emchhardy

^ Huh, this is interesting.  I wonder if it's because of his (likely) feelings of guilt over the affair.


----------



## V0N1B2

Maybe he's just glad to be rid of her.


----------



## qudz104

Hmm.. This blind sounds spot on about them..

money tree 5[Blind Gossip] Why in the world would someone voluntarily walk away from millions of dollars to which they are legally entitled?

In this case, its because the husband didnt want his ex-wife spilling his secrets!

Shes known about his gay hookups for years  since even before they were married  but during the divorce she decided to use them as a weapon. She wielded those secrets like a club. Basically, if he didnt agree to back off and and stop shaking her money tree, she was ready to spill all beans in a way that would make him look like a perverted chronic cheater and make herself look like the heartbroken victim of his cruelty.

He knows that this was not an idle threat. She is the one who leaked one of his affairs to the press. He knows that she would do it again in a heartbeat. Or a song. Or four songs. Or forty songs.

He knows that if he publicly accused her of having her own affairs during the marriage, she would have feigned innocence and declared it a retaliatory move on his part. He has seen first-hand just how easy it is for her to play the innocent victim, to lie about relationships, and to sway public support to her side.

That is why he chose to walk away and leave those millions on the table.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That sure does fit...


----------



## sdkitty

qudz104 said:


> Hmm.. This blind sounds spot on about them..
> 
> money tree 5[Blind Gossip] Why in the world would someone voluntarily walk away from millions of dollars to which they are legally entitled?
> 
> In this case, its because the husband didnt want his ex-wife spilling his secrets!
> 
> Shes known about his gay hookups for years  since even before they were married  but during the divorce she decided to use them as a weapon. She wielded those secrets like a club. Basically, if he didnt agree to back off and and stop shaking her money tree, she was ready to spill all beans in a way that would make him look like a perverted chronic cheater and make herself look like the heartbroken victim of his cruelty.
> 
> He knows that this was not an idle threat. She is the one who leaked one of his affairs to the press. He knows that she would do it again in a heartbeat. Or a song. Or four songs. Or forty songs.
> 
> He knows that if he publicly accused her of having her own affairs during the marriage, she would have feigned innocence and declared it a retaliatory move on his part. He has seen first-hand just how easy it is for her to play the innocent victim, to lie about relationships, and to sway public support to her side.
> 
> That is why he chose to walk away and leave those millions on the table.


it seems to fit but if she already leaked his gay affairs to the press, what more harm can she do?  maybe there is more kinky stuff?
or maybe he's being unselfish and wanting an amicable split for the sake of his kids?
I know nothing about him except for a bit of gossip about his gay past.

If there is more sordid stuff, then what kind of person would she be if she exposed him, therefore letting his kids know about it when they're old enough to understand?

Either way, good that he didn't gouge her (or even take his legally fair share)


----------



## Meghann

Recording artist Gwen Stefani attends the 2016 Radio  Disney Music Awards at Microsoft Theater on April 30, 2016 in Los  Angeles, California.

























Zimbio


----------



## Crystalina

Wow....very rough looking IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks fine to me.


----------



## Freckles1

I love her but this is a miss for me....


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks fine to me.



Agree. The pics are in full on sunlight.


----------



## alansgail

Gwen is beautiful, she's blessed!


----------



## mkr

She is beautiful, but either she's got way too much make-up caked on or she needs to exfoliate really badly.  I'm so sorry Gwen.


----------



## Sasha2012

Miranda Lambert looked sexy in a black lace-up top when she performed at the iHeart Country Festival in Austin, Texas on Saturday

But halfway across the country her ex Blake Shelton appeared to be far from heartbroken as he attended the Radio Disney Music Awards at the Microsoft Theater in Los Angeles.

That's because next to the 39-year-old Oklahoma native was his gorgeous 46-year-old girlfriend Gwen Stefani. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Radio-Disney-Music-Awards.html#ixzz47QwdsSaG


----------



## Lounorada

She looks good, that dress is really cute on her. Harsh sunlight is a b**ch though


----------



## wantitneedit

Carpool with James Corden and special guests!  from vulture.com

http://www.vulture.com/2016/05/gwen-stefani-carpool-karaoke-james-corden.html


----------



## schadenfreude

I do hate her music, but she's endearing in her dorkiness. Fun video.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I liked her in the beginning No Speak, etc. but not anymore. The woman is almost 50 years old with 3 children. Let it go. We get you love Blake but really let it go..


----------



## nastasja

wantitneedit said:


> Carpool with James Corden and special guests!  from vulture.com
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2016/05/gwen-stefani-carpool-karaoke-james-corden.html




That was funny!!


----------



## sdkitty

latest TV tabloid news I heard is she and Blake will perform a love song together on The Voice


----------



## krissa

She makes me want to wear red lipstick everyday. It looks so good on her.


----------



## bagsforme

Had to laugh when James asked what her beauty secret was and she said writing and love.  PLEASEEEE.  Then he asked her to make emoji faces and nothing on her face moved.   So obvious botox is way over done.

She still looks good though.  But just admit it..


----------



## Freckles1

bagsforme said:


> Had to laugh when James asked what her beauty secret was and she said writing and love.  PLEASEEEE.  Then he asked her to make emoji faces and nothing on her face moved.   So obvious botox is way over done.
> 
> She still looks good though.  But just admit it..




The Botox is bad


----------



## Sasha2012

They're swiftly becoming one of music's favorite couples.

And Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani enjoyed a fun day out with her sons Kingston and Zuma and Gwen's niece Stella Stefani at the premiere of The Angry Birds Movie in Los Angles on Saturday.

Gwen wore a cute blue bomber jacket with a toucan bird design as she put an arm around nine-year-old Kingston.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elton-Angry-Birds-premiere.html#ixzz4827Fmx30


----------



## Stephie2800

She is my ultimate girl crush, Botox n' all


----------



## ChanelMommy

I can't with her & Blake. #teammiranda


----------



## sdkitty

ChanelMommy said:


> I can't with her & Blake. #teammiranda


+1.....Blake and Amanda were perfect together.  Blake and Gwen = so annoying and so show-off


----------



## lanasyogamama

For some reason, I didn't love her Carpool Karaoke like I loved all the others.  Clooney was super cute though.


----------



## DesigningStyle

sdkitty said:


> +1.....Blake and Amanda were perfect together.  Blake and Gwen = so annoying and so show-off




I completely agree.  They are obnoxious.  They come off trying to act like 23 year olds.  For heavens sake she is 46 and he is 39. Just ridiculous and immature.  Both of them.  Seriously her 9 year old son looks more mature.


----------



## NicolesCloset

It's she wearing a banana clip

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sdkitty

DesigningStyle said:


> I completely agree.  They are obnoxious.  They come off trying to act like 23 year olds.  For heavens sake she is 46 and he is 39. Just ridiculous and immature.  Both of them.  Seriously her 9 year old son looks more mature.


the thing is they seem to think this is good for their careers.  In my view it's the opposite.  They're so proud of their infatuation and they're annoying as hell.  Get a room.  The last thing I want is to see them singing a love song together on TV.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been a whirlwind love affair.

And it seems as though Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton are taking the crown for the cutest couple in Hollywood as they engrave each other's initials on a tree as they pose for romantic selfie.

Gwen took to Twitter to share a sweet picture of Blake kissing her forehead as she wrote: '@blakeshelton @NBCTheVoice can't believe this is bout to go down tonight! #GoAheadAndBreakMyHeart #newmusic.'

The loved up couple have just released a new song together 'Go Ahead and Break My Heart'.

The four-and-a-half minute song will appear on Shelton's upcoming 10th album, If I'm Honest, due out May 20.

And the pair are set to perform the song for the first time on Monday night's episode of The Voice.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-selfie-ahead-duet-release.html#ixzz48DdOKCjx


----------



## sdkitty

wish he would go ahead and break her heart.  This display of HS behavior is 

and so is her singing IMO


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol something about gwen in a camouflage hoodie feels super fake/staged too me. Also not digging her new color job what did she tell her stylist, make me look like a skunk with a sexy white stripe on top and make the rest black?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> Lol something about gwen in a camouflage hoodie feels super fake/staged too me. Also not digging her new color job what did she tell her stylist, make me look like a skunk with a sexy white stripe on top and make the rest black?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


It's better than the blue one with the parrots on it.


----------



## Ms Kiah

It feels very try hard and in your face to Gavin that she's happier without him. Relax you don't have to prove anything to anyone.


----------



## ChanelMommy

pixiejenna said:


> Lol something about gwen in a camouflage hoodie feels super fake/staged too me. Also not digging her new color job what did she tell her stylist, make me look like a skunk with a sexy white stripe on top and make the rest black?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



She's not country. #fake


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ms Kiah said:


> It feels very try hard and in your face to Gavin that she's happier without him. Relax you don't have to prove anything to anyone.



agree 100%


----------



## pixiejenna

ChanelMommy said:


> She's not country. #fake


That's probably why it bugs me. I'm all for artists recreating thier image/style. But this is very fake she's not even a ounce of country. It also comes off as desperate "I need to become whatever my new man likes" too and at her age that's just sad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sdkitty

Ms Kiah said:


> It feels very try hard and in your face to Gavin that she's happier without him. Relax you don't have to prove anything to anyone.


I don't know if she's a bit desperate about having a shortened time to be popular since she's close to 50 and her brand isn't really geared to mature audiences.
I don't recall Blake doing this when he was married to Miranda.  But I don't follow country music closely so don't really know.
All I know is I was a Blake fan before and he's losing me.  He and Miranda were perfect.  He and Gwen with all their showing off are super annoying.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> wish he would go ahead and break her heart.



Ouch. She's already had a major betrayal and heartbreak by her husband.


----------



## ChanelMommy

pixiejenna said:


> That's probably why it bugs me. I'm all for artists recreating thier image/style. But this is very fake she's not even a ounce of country. It also comes off as desperate "I need to become whatever my new man likes" too and at her age that's just sad.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



agree..very much so.


----------



## Lounorada

*KIIS FM's Wango Tango 2016 at StubHub Center on May 14, 2016 in Carson, California.* 
Wearing an Elisabetta Franchi bodysuit / Faith Connexion pants / Christian Louboutin shoes.

Zimbio


----------



## sdkitty

what a mess!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I've seen pics of her without makeup and she's still very pretty it's a shame she feels like she needs this much


----------



## Hobbsy

I think she looks great!


----------



## Staci_W

What the eff is she wearing? Both outfits, wtf.


----------



## Lounorada

hobbsy said:


> i think she looks great!


 +1


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous.


----------



## Freckles1

She has been posting no make up pics in Instagram and she looks beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

lounorada said:


> +1




+2!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lounorada said:


> *KIIS FM's Wango Tango 2016 at StubHub Center on May 14, 2016 in Carson, California.*
> Wearing an Elisabetta Franchi bodysuit / Faith Connexion pants / Christian Louboutin shoes.
> 
> Zimbio



Work bish


----------



## erseey

chowlover2 said:


> +2!



+3
I love her and I think she still looks pretty


----------



## mkr

I think she looks good, she was always edgy in her dresing so I expect it.  But she is naturally pretty.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I like her hair pulled into the ponytail but down it's a hawt mess.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Freckles1 said:


> She has been posting no make up pics in Instagram and she looks beautiful.



She does..but the photos also looked photoshopped....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ticket sales for Gwen Stefanis summer tour are horrifying

Maybe Gwen Stefani should take main squeeze Blake Shelton on the road with her, because concert ticket sales for her summer tour are horrifying, a music source said.

Stefanis This Is What the Truth Feels Like tour was announced on April 18 and opens in Boston on July 12. But aside from her Jones Beach and Los Angeles shows, No Doubts former frontwoman hasnt gained traction with ticket buyers  despite scoring her first No. 1 solo album in March.

The one-time judge on The Voice confronts what every touring act dreads before hitting the road, the source said  a sea of blue (the color for unsold seats) on Ticketmasters interactive seat map for each tour stop, interrupted by an occasional red dot signifying a resale seat.

Stefanis representatives didnt respond when asked to comment. Live Nation had no comment.

http://nypost.com/2016/05/14/gwen-s...-tickets/?_ga=1.7547186.1289599950.1431367553


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her song with Blake I have to admit even tho I'm still #TeamMirandaBlake you can really see the energy between them when they sing. They are really into each other.


----------



## sdkitty

From NY Post.  Guess she needs all the publicity they've been stirring up with their affair.

Maybe Gwen Stefani should take main squeeze Blake Shelton on the road with her, because concert ticket sales for her summer tour are horrifying, a music source said.

Stefanis This Is What the Truth Feels Like tour was announced on April 18 and opens in Boston on July 12. But aside from her Jones Beach and Los Angeles shows, No Doubts former frontwoman hasnt gained traction with ticket buyers  despite scoring her first No. 1 solo album in March.

The one-time judge on The Voice confronts what every touring act dreads before hitting the road, the source said  a sea of blue (the color for unsold seats) on Ticketmasters interactive seat map for each tour stop, interrupted by an occasional red dot signifying a resale seat.





Stefanis representatives didnt respond when asked to comment. Live Nation had no comment.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani reunited with her ex-husband Gavin Rossdale at their son's basketball game in Los Angeles on Wednesday. 

In a show of support for her boy, the dutiful mum sat court-side, next to her former partner of almost 20 years, as they watched Kingston, nine, play ball.

And if her body language was anything to go by, Gwen, 46, was grinning and bearing the uncomfortable situation as much as she could muster.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dale-son-s-basketball-game.html#ixzz49ATXkvCI


----------



## lovely

Wow painfully awkward


----------



## Lounorada

That looks like a whole lot of awkwardness in those pictures... the poor kids, they must pick up it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That's a lot of hair and heels for a school gym.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> That's a lot of hair and heels for a school gym.


I guess she doesn't feel good unless she's in full makeup
I knew a woman years ago who would put on makeup before her husband got up.  She happened to be pretty and blonde and the husband for what it's worth was a cheater.


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> That looks like a whole lot of awkwardness in those pictures... the poor kids, they must pick up it.




Been there. They feel EVERYTHING!! Hell they know before the adults do!!


----------



## mkr

What a normal family and life.  They brought their dog into the gym, sit on the sidelines with him and then chat up the coach.  Because that's how the rest of us do it.  The other kids probably hate him because he's so priveleged.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> What a normal family and life.  They brought their dog into the gym, sit on the sidelines with him and then chat up the coach.  Because that's how the rest of us do it.  The other kids probably hate him because he's so priveleged.


I hadn't noticed the dog in that pic until you pointed it out.  Saw it in one of the other pics with Gavin and it's adorable.
Gwen looks very unhappy in these pics.  Knowing she's being photographed, it's hard for me to understand why she couldn't have faked a smile.


----------



## csre

I kind of wondered if he ever saw the kids, I think it's the first time I see him around since the split. I guess they will have to get used to awkwardness, they have 3 kids together...


----------



## V0N1B2

I think he sees his kids, but I don't think he calls the paps every time he takes them out in public.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2016 Billboard Music Awards at T-Mobile Arena on May 22, 2016 in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## Oryx816

Who is this?  The artist formerly known as Gwen Stefani?

That face though....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Unfortunately the nude style makeup really shows up just how much work she's had done. I commented on the Ciara thread as well because I legitimately had to check if it was her.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't really know either of them but I don't get that lovey-dovey vibe from them.  Her face definitely looks off though - that much I do know.


----------



## shiba

Call me cynical, but I think this "love" is manufactured. Lets see, who dropped an album? That's right, both of them. And now a duet....


----------



## Jayne1

One more from Getty and an oldie from Google:


----------



## White Orchid

These eye lifts aren't doing them any favours.  Gwen, Renee et al should learn from Cindy Crawford's mistake.


----------



## myown

the nude makeup really looks bad on her


----------



## Stephie2800

Those nude lips look horrible!!!


----------



## qudz104

These two look so forced and fake.
Her face looks so different and not in a good way.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I used to love her.  Now not so much.  She is a mess.  What has she done to herself?  Why the desperation?


----------



## mkr

I've never seen her in nude colors before.  She's unrecognizeable.

She needs red. Really needs it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jezebel had an article that made it look like d listers were being paid to tweet about her and Blake.

I hated the nude lip so much!

I miss the old Gwen.


----------



## sdkitty

I'll give her credit for trying something different but she looks much better with the red lips


----------



## Jayne1

For me, it's not the makeup or eyes as it is the veneers  and lips. And cheeks.


----------



## Lounorada

The thick, overly filled-in eyebrows she favours these days look dreadful on her. 
She looks so much better with a thinner, more natural brow. She also looked better without the huge veneers.

Comparing the old picture of her to the recent one, her face _now_ looks much longer. I notice that with a lot of these plastic-surgery-loving women, their faces always turn out looking an inch longer  I think Gwen has got a chin implant in recent times.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> The thick, overly filled-in eyebrows she favours these days look dreadful on her.
> She looks so much better with a thinner, more natural brow. She also looked better without the huge veneers.
> 
> Comparing the old picture of her to the recent one, her face _now_ looks much longer. I notice that with a lot of these plastic-surgery-loving women, their faces always turn out looking an inch longer  I think Gwen has got a chin implant in recent times.


I don't know about the huge veneers but she sure has a gummy smile.  Sorry she can't help that.


----------



## Jujuma

jayne1 said:


> for me, it's not the makeup or eyes as it is the veneers  and lips. And cheeks.




yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Watson241

Irissy said:


> WOW... who is this guy?  This Gavin dude is so HOTTTT!!  Reminds me of a cross between sexy Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom.


Did anyone see her on Chelsea Grammar's new show! I barely recognized her


----------



## Lounorada

sdkitty said:


> I don't know about the huge veneers but she sure has a gummy smile.  Sorry she can't help that.



 I didn't say there was anything wrong with her gums. 
It's the extremely fake & obvious looking veneers she has that look bad and she didn't always have the veneers she has now, they appeared in more recent years.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> I didn't say there was anything wrong with her gums.
> It's the extremely fake & obvious looking veneers she has that look bad and she didn't always have the veneers she has now, they appeared in more recent years.


I know you didn't comment on her gums.....that was me saying that


----------



## Lounorada

sdkitty said:


> I know you didn't comment on her gums.....that was me saying that


 
I see that now  I read your comment too fast!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't get these women and their effed up cosmetic surgery. Is it a by-product of living in a rarified world where it's the norm ? It's just so...overt and bad in general.

It's not suburban Botox or a bit of PS so people look refreshed and generally not detectable. It's huge changes where they look...odd.

It reminds me of _Death Becomes Her_ - this is what we'll be dealing with in 20 years.


----------



## amoxie92

> These eye lifts aren't doing them any favours. Gwen, Renee et al should learn from Cindy Crawford's mistake.



So true, both Cindy and Gwen have lost their natural sexiness. Now they look like a deer in headlights.


----------



## Freckles1

I like Gwen. Age is catching up with her as it is with all of us. I can't imagine being in the public eye. Her livelihood is dependent on looking good all of the time. What a scary scenario.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Freckles1 said:


> I like Gwen. Age is catching up with her as it is with all of us. I can't imagine being in the public eye. Her livelihood is dependent on looking good all of the time. What a scary scenario.



I like Gwen too. But lately she's really smelling somewhat of desperation and a very public romance. I think she's always tied her self-esteem to her relationships which is fraught with danger, and I think her cosmetic surgery is reflecting it.

It's hard to age gracefully and not want to tweak to at least maintain your youthful facade - I get it. I just wish she'd embrace how fabulous she already is (or was) without any of that.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like Gwen too. But lately she's really smelling somewhat of desperation and a very public romance. I think she's always tied her self-esteem to her relationships which is fraught with danger, and I think her cosmetic surgery is reflecting it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to age gracefully and not want to tweak to at least maintain your youthful facade - I get it. I just wish she'd embrace how fabulous she already is (or was) without any of that.




I think you're right FreeSpirit. She is. Serial relationship gal ;(
The self esteem has probably never been swell.....


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> The thick, overly filled-in eyebrows she favours these days look dreadful on her.
> She looks so much better with a thinner, more natural brow. She also looked better without the huge veneers.
> 
> Comparing the old picture of her to the recent one, her face _now_ looks much longer. I notice that with a lot of these plastic-surgery-loving women, their faces always turn out looking an inch longer  I think Gwen has got a chin implant in recent times.



Is that what is off about her smile that is different? Veneers?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Freckles1 said:


> I like Gwen. Age is catching up with her as it is with all of us. I can't imagine being in the public eye. Her livelihood is dependent on looking good all of the time. What a scary scenario.




But there are people who age gracefully without too much nip and tuck, celebrities and regular people.


----------



## Freckles1

dangerouscurves said:


> But there are people who age gracefully without too much nip and tuck, celebrities and regular people.




I agree and I bet they have a good self esteem


----------



## dangerouscurves

Celebrities that are aging gracefully: Charlotte Rampling and Jane Birkin. They don't look like they're trying to look younger but they look great! 

There was this lady who came to our shop, she's my SO's mother's friend who looks 50 and she's actually almost 80 or something. She stands straight and hardly has any wrinkles. Only around the eyes. She said she drinks buttermilk everyday. Now if only I wasn't lactose intolerant.


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> The thick, overly filled-in eyebrows she favours these days look dreadful on her.
> She looks so much better with a thinner, more natural brow. She also looked better without the huge veneers.
> 
> Comparing the old picture of her to the recent one, her face _now_ looks much longer. I notice that with a lot of these plastic-surgery-loving women, their faces always turn out looking an inch longer  I think Gwen has got a chin implant in recent times.



Yes to both comments. Not everyone should have a thick brow, even if they are in style and/or supposedly make one appear younger. There is nothing about a fat drawn on brow that is youthful.

And I really want someone to explain to me why their faces look longer after all the PS. Because they do.


----------



## White Orchid

Perhaps once you have all the fat sucked out around your jawline and chin area, you lose the roundness of your face, thus making it appear longer?


----------



## scarlet555

Oh, Gwen!  What have you done to your face???!!


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> But there are people who age gracefully without too much nip and tuck, celebrities and regular people.



Gwen didn't want to look youthful, she wanted a whole new, as in different, prettier (?) face.


----------



## sdkitty

from Above Average.  I thought this was funny:

ORIGINAL!
Gwen and Blake Drown After Being Unable To Shut Up About Their Love
Tragedy has struck the new really, really, really, really, really for real, 100% real for really real real true true real real real in love not for publicity at all but for real love and feelings and real love this is real REAL real couple Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton. The pair were scuba diving in Malibu and drowned almost immediately after not being able to shut up about how real their love and relationship really really are.

bsgs2Natural, real love.
It was terrible, said eyewitness Samantha Splood. Not them drowning, just listening to them talk incessantly about their relationship. At one point Blake was just screaming at a seagull, GWEN HAS REALLY INFLUENCED MY RED CARPET STYLE! It was harrowing.

After badgering strangers and inanimate objects about their love, the two entered the Pacific with scuba gear on their backs. I thought it was odd, Ms. Splood explained, they went into the water with full scuba gear but still flapping their gums about how many duets they were going to write and whether their couple name should be Blen or Glake.

Onlookers watched in horror as the pair sucked in mouthful after mouthful of water, unable to stop talking about their relationship even in the face of certain death. It was the worst, Splood continued, just hearing them talk about their new found happiness even as they were obviously killing themselves.

In wake of this tragedy, Fox released this statement:

Uhhhh WE HEARD ADAM AND PHARELL ARE TOGETHER WHOOOA WATCH THE VOICE PLEASE!


----------



## ChanelMommy

I can't even with her and Blake..


----------



## Lounorada

*At her sons basketball game on June 4, 2016.*

Tumblr / DailyMail


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in Los Angeles on June 5, 2016.*

Tumblr / DailyMail


----------



## lovemysavior

Lounorada said:


> *Out in Los Angeles on June 5, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr / DailyMail


Ok couple things here...I didn't realize Gwen had boobs so I'm going to say she's got a baby on board. Next her hair is looking so bad at the roots. I cant believe how dark it is still at the inside of her roots. Finally, I love how her baby is grabbing her ear. Our last born who is now 10 used to do that and I loved it so much[emoji30] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DiorT

That little one is always tugging on her ear.  Saw pic of him tugging on Gavin's ear once too...cute.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

DiorT said:


> That little one is always tugging on her ear.  Saw pic of him tugging on Gavin's ear once too...cute.


I had a little cousin who loved to play with ears, once, when taking him to the movies we caught him playing with the ear of a man seated in front of us, lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

lovemysavior said:


> Ok couple things here...I didn't realize Gwen had boobs so I'm going to say she's got a baby on board. Next her hair is looking so bad at the roots. I cant believe how dark it is still at the inside of her roots. Finally, I love how her baby is grabbing her ear. Our last born who is now 10 used to do that and I loved it so much[emoji30]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app




Those boobs are implants. She didn't have them 10 years ago.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> *At her sons basketball game on June 4, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr / DailyMail




I love this dress!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> *Out in Los Angeles on June 5, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr / DailyMail



Props to her for wearing those sky high Casadei (?) heels while carrying a toddler. And I love her skirt. She looks good here, if it weren't for the skunk hair.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Props to her for wearing those sky high Casadei (?) heels while carrying a toddler. And I love her skirt. She looks good here, if it weren't for the skunk hair.



She is odd.  I cannot believe I used to be a fan.  I think she has had a breakdown or a midlife crisis.  

And, why is she carrying such an old child?


----------



## Stephie2800

That hair really bothers me!!


----------



## marbella8

My goodness, people are so rough on her. She had her husband cheat on her while having a small child still, is in the public eye, etc., that's tough. I wish her the best


----------



## Freckles1

marbella8 said:


> My goodness, people are so rough on her. She had her husband cheat on her while having a small child still, is in the public eye, etc., that's tough. I wish her the best




Me too Marbella!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Freckles1 said:


> Me too Marbella!!!!


Me 3!


----------



## csre

Such an old child? How old is he? 2? 
I carry my 2 year old all the time. 
He looks so much like Gavin 

I always wonder how she's not bald by now with all that she does to her hair


----------



## Tivo

DesigningStyle said:


> She is odd.  I cannot believe I used to be a fan.  *I think she has had a breakdown or a midlife crisis.  *
> 
> And, why is she carrying such an old child?



You mean she might be human??? How dare she!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Tivo said:


> You mean she might be human??? How dare she!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

She is crying for attention!  Good heavens woman you are 46.  LOL


Gwen Stefani Exposes Butt in Bizarre Dress Held Together With Just Ribbons: See the Pics

by Antoinette Bueno 1:40 PM PDT, June 06, 2016

Love it or hate it, Gwen Stefani is always pushing the envelope when it comes to fashion.

The 46-year-old singer attended pal Shelli Azoff's star-studded birthday party on Friday in Los Angeles, and definitely turned heads in an edgy black dress featuring panels held together by black vertical ribbons. Stefani paired the unconventional frock with fishnet tights and black-and-gold stiletto Azzedine Alaïa boots.

Although, Stefani probably showed a bit more than she bargained for from the back, exposing her butt as she walked.

Guests at Azoff's party included Kim Kardashian West, Kris Jenner, Kendall Jenner and Nicole Scherzinger. Azoff is the wife of music executive Irving Azoff, who represents Stefani's band No Doubt, Maroon 5, Christina Aguilera, and Journey, among other A-list clientele.

Stefani has been noticebly bold when it comes to her fashion as of late, and last Thursday, she confidently wore one of her sexiest looks ever while performing at Samsung's 837 Summer Concert Series in New York City. The "Misery" singer rocked an outfit consisting of a high-cut fishnet leotard over a bra top, which she paired with low-waist cropped pants, highlighting her killer abs.

And we know one person who definitely approves of Stefani's bold style -- her boyfriend, country star Blake Shelton.

WATCH: Gwen Stefani Shuts Down Engagement Rumors to Blake Shelton -- 'No, Absolutely Not!'

"I just like being with her, but when she's all dolled up and we go places, it's always fun for me," Shelton told ET last month when we caught up with him at The Voice finale. "If she was here right now, not one person here would be looking at anybody else but her. It's just cool to know that's who I came here with. ... They may come up and talk to me, but it's only because I'm one person over from her. Pretty cool."


----------



## csre

That's a pretty ugly dress 
Blake sounds pretty fascinated with her


----------



## jenjen1964

DesigningStyle said:


> She is odd.  I cannot believe I used to be a fan.  I think she has had a breakdown or a midlife crisis.
> 
> And, why is she carrying such an old child?



I actually thought the same thing, when my DD was that age she was so heavy!  Plus she wanted down all the time.  I think carrying him keeps him from running off (something else my DD did)

p.s. hate the hair too


----------



## sdkitty

DesigningStyle said:


> She is crying for attention!  Good heavens woman you are 46.  LOL
> 
> 
> Gwen Stefani Exposes Butt in Bizarre Dress Held Together With Just Ribbons: See the Pics
> 
> by Antoinette Bueno 1:40 PM PDT, June 06, 2016
> 
> Love it or hate it, Gwen Stefani is always pushing the envelope when it comes to fashion.
> 
> The 46-year-old singer attended pal Shelli Azoff's star-studded birthday party on Friday in Los Angeles, and definitely turned heads in an edgy black dress featuring panels held together by black vertical ribbons. Stefani paired the unconventional frock with fishnet tights and black-and-gold stiletto Azzedine Alaïa boots.
> 
> Although, Stefani probably showed a bit more than she bargained for from the back, exposing her butt as she walked.
> 
> Guests at Azoff's party included Kim Kardashian West, Kris Jenner, Kendall Jenner and Nicole Scherzinger. Azoff is the wife of music executive Irving Azoff, who represents Stefani's band No Doubt, Maroon 5, Christina Aguilera, and Journey, among other A-list clientele.
> 
> Stefani has been noticebly bold when it comes to her fashion as of late, and last Thursday, she confidently wore one of her sexiest looks ever while performing at Samsung's 837 Summer Concert Series in New York City. The "Misery" singer rocked an outfit consisting of a high-cut fishnet leotard over a bra top, which she paired with low-waist cropped pants, highlighting her killer abs.
> 
> And we know one person who definitely approves of Stefani's bold style -- her boyfriend, country star Blake Shelton.
> 
> WATCH: Gwen Stefani Shuts Down Engagement Rumors to Blake Shelton -- 'No, Absolutely Not!'
> 
> "I just like being with her, but when she's all dolled up and we go places, it's always fun for me," Shelton told ET last month when we caught up with him at The Voice finale. "If she was here right now, not one person here would be looking at anybody else but her. It's just cool to know that's who I came here with. ... They may come up and talk to me, but it's only because I'm one person over from her. Pretty cool."


but are they looking at her because she looks good or because she dresses like a freak to get attention, Blake?


----------



## MCF

His comments kinda make me sad.  Like she's some kind of prize or accessory that he gets to show off.


----------



## kittenslingerie

lovemysavior said:


> Ok couple things here...I didn't realize Gwen had boobs so I'm going to say she's got a baby on board. Next her hair is looking so bad at the roots. I cant believe how dark it is still at the inside of her roots. Finally, I love how her baby is grabbing her ear. Our last born who is now 10 used to do that and I loved it so much[emoji30]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



She's had the small breast implants for years.


----------



## DesigningStyle

MCF said:


> His comments kinda make me sad.  Like she's some kind of prize or accessory that he gets to show off.



I agree.  He is disgusting.  When I read things like this I cringe.


----------



## mkr

She's just a girl...


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in Los Angeles on June 11, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks pretty in the recent pics but I'm not liking the flannel shirt on her in the last pics so much..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DesigningStyle said:


> I agree.  He is disgusting.  When I read things like this I cringe.



I agree. He always comes across so sleazy and gross.


----------



## Stephie2800

I just LOOOVE her red lips!!!


----------



## Chagall

MCF said:


> His comments kinda make me sad.  Like she's some kind of prize or accessory that he gets to show off.




Agree.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Lounorada said:


> *Out in Los Angeles on June 11, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr



Hit it out of the park!  Love this look.  Love the red lips so much!


----------



## myown

lovely said:


> Wow painfully awkward


but he looks happy


----------



## lovely

Yeah his comments are gross. And so is her yellow hair! What's up with that?


----------



## lovemysavior

lovely said:


> Yeah his comments are gross. And so is her yellow hair! What's up with that?


I was just going to say what is happening with her yellow hair..yuck...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chagall

I wish she had waited a bit before she leaped head long into a relationship with the first available guy she saw. After a marriage ends people are vulnerable and confused and need time to regroup and think about what they really want in a partner.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> I wish she had waited a bit before she leaped head long into a relationship with the first available guy she saw. After a marriage ends people are vulnerable and confused and need time to regroup and think about what they really want in a partner.


agree....and there are the kids......how about focusing on them and trying to make them feel secure?


----------



## bisousx

Chagall said:


> I wish she had waited a bit before she leaped head long into a relationship with the first available guy she saw. After a marriage ends people are vulnerable and confused and need time to regroup and think about what they really want in a partner.



She was cheated on for years and humiliated in the end. Maybe she just wants to feel what it's like to be happy?


----------



## sdkitty

from People magazine
Gwen Stefani is currently going strong with boyfriend Blake Shelton, but she had to hit rock bottom before finding happiness with him. 

After splitting from her ex-husband, Gavin Rossdale, after two decades together, "my dreams were shattered," says the singer in a new cover interview with _Harper's Bazaar_ for their August issue. "All I wanted my whole life was to have babies, be married, like what my parents have." 

The toughest part for her was having to split custody of her three children with Rossdale, 50. "It was so insane because not only did my family break up, but then my kids are taken away like half the time, so that was really like, 'What?! What did I do?'" 





The star, 46, understandably went through a mourning period, but came out stronger on the other side. "Of course you go through the 'Why me?' and feel sorry for yourself," she says. "But then I was like, 'No, this happened to me already and I made something good out of it,' and that was _Tragic Kingdom_." 

Many of the tracks on No Doubt's hit album were inspired by Stefani's difficult split from Tony Kanal, and the singer once again tapped into her personal life for her latest album,_This Is What the Truth Feels Like_. 







View photos
Gwen Stefani Says Her 'Dreams Were Shattered' After Divorce from Gavin Rossdale| Couples, Music News, Blake Shelton, Gavin Rossdale, Gwen Stefani
*RELATED VIDEO: Gwen Stefani Admits New Single Is About Blake Shelton*




She also recorded a very personal track with Shelton for his recent album, _If I'm Honest_, and the duet, "Go Ahead and Break My Heart," reached number one on the country charts. "I can't believe I'm number one on a country chart," she muses. 

And though she does open up about one of the most difficult times in her life on her latest album, Stefani says she still keeps some details to herself. 

"It's because I have children [Kingston, 10, Zuma, 7, and Apollo, 2]," she explains. "As a famous person, you start to think, 'I can't say all that because I'll embarrass them or hurt them in some way.' And especially now because they can see everything and hear everything. But I've done nothing I'm shamed of . . . Well, we all have a few things we're ashamed of." 

And after finding love with Shelton, 40, Stefani is just looking forward to the future. "It was like being handed this gift of a friend who was going through the exact same thing at the exact same time," she recalls of the moment Shelton told his _Voice_ co-stars and crew that he was going through his divorce from Miranda Lambert. "And then everything flipped. It went from horrible to, like, hopeful and like, 'Wow, God, you just don't know what's gonna happen next.'"

So how long was this "mourning period"?  Six months?


----------



## Wildflower22

So many of my friends love their alone time when the kids are with their dad. It makes me look at her in a different light being upset her kids are away. I think that's really sweet.


----------



## tulipfield

sdkitty said:


> from People magazine
> Gwen Stefani is currently going strong with boyfriend Blake Shelton, but she had to hit rock bottom before finding happiness with him.
> 
> After splitting from her ex-husband, Gavin Rossdale, after two decades together, "my dreams were shattered," says the singer in a new cover interview with _Harper's Bazaar_ for their August issue. "All I wanted my whole life was to have babies, be married, like what my parents have."
> 
> The toughest part for her was having to split custody of her three children with Rossdale, 50. "It was so insane because not only did my family break up, but then my kids are taken away like half the time, so that was really like, 'What?! What did I do?'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The star, 46, understandably went through a mourning period, but came out stronger on the other side. "Of course you go through the 'Why me?' and feel sorry for yourself," she says. "But then I was like, 'No, this happened to me already and I made something good out of it,' and that was _Tragic Kingdom_."
> 
> Many of the tracks on No Doubt's hit album were inspired by Stefani's difficult split from Tony Kanal, and the singer once again tapped into her personal life for her latest album,_This Is What the Truth Feels Like_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View photos
> Gwen Stefani Says Her 'Dreams Were Shattered' After Divorce from Gavin Rossdale| Couples, Music News, Blake Shelton, Gavin Rossdale, Gwen Stefani
> *RELATED VIDEO: Gwen Stefani Admits New Single Is About Blake Shelton*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also recorded a very personal track with Shelton for his recent album, _If I'm Honest_, and the duet, "Go Ahead and Break My Heart," reached number one on the country charts. "I can't believe I'm number one on a country chart," she muses.
> 
> And though she does open up about one of the most difficult times in her life on her latest album, Stefani says she still keeps some details to herself.
> 
> "It's because I have children [Kingston, 10, Zuma, 7, and Apollo, 2]," she explains. "As a famous person, you start to think, 'I can't say all that because I'll embarrass them or hurt them in some way.' And especially now because they can see everything and hear everything. But I've done nothing I'm shamed of . . . Well, we all have a few things we're ashamed of."
> 
> And after finding love with Shelton, 40, Stefani is just looking forward to the future. "It was like being handed this gift of a friend who was going through the exact same thing at the exact same time," she recalls of the moment Shelton told his _Voice_ co-stars and crew that he was going through his divorce from Miranda Lambert. "And then everything flipped. It went from horrible to, like, hopeful and like, 'Wow, God, you just don't know what's gonna happen next.'"
> 
> So how long was this "mourning period"?  Six months?



Something looks very off in this cover shot...


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a multi-platinum solo artist and the lead singer of No Doubt.

And Gwen Stefani did not disappoint fans as she took to the stage in a sheer bodysuit for a performance of her new song Misery on the Today Show on Friday in New York City.

The 46-year-old looked sexy as she rocked the plaza, talked about her first tour in seven years, and played coy when it came to boyfriend Blake Shelton, 40.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-stage-sexy-bodysuit.html#ixzz4EW5aiygm


----------



## mkr

Does her nose look different?


----------



## baglover1973

I am clearly not a "fan" of hers but I watched the today show performance.  It was NOT good.  She is past her prime and needs to revamp her image somehow to reflect a more mature age appropriate image....just my two cents.


----------



## alansgail

baglover1973 said:


> I am clearly not a "fan" of hers but I watched the today show performance.  It was NOT good.  She is past her prime and needs to revamp her image somehow to reflect a more mature age appropriate image....just my two cents.



I didn't see her performance but do think that Gwen should re-vamp her style. There is only so much someone like her (in her 40's) can hang onto before it looks desperate....<cough, cough, MADONNA>.
Gwen is very attractive and with some guidance can look classy and carry on....let's hope that happens soon.


----------



## Stephie2800

Sasha2012 said:


> She is a multi-platinum solo artist and the lead singer of No Doubt.
> 
> And Gwen Stefani did not disappoint fans as she took to the stage in a sheer bodysuit for a performance of her new song Misery on the Today Show on Friday in New York City.
> 
> The 46-year-old looked sexy as she rocked the plaza, talked about her first tour in seven years, and played coy when it came to boyfriend Blake Shelton, 40.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-stage-sexy-bodysuit.html#ixzz4EW5aiygm



Love the hair and makeup, the outfit not so much...


----------



## sdkitty

baglover1973 said:


> I am clearly not a "fan" of hers but I watched the today show performance.  It was NOT good.  She is past her prime and needs to revamp her image somehow to reflect a more mature age appropriate image....just my two cents.


I agree.....the torn jeans, the funny shoes all seem like stuff for kids
I don't think she has the singing chops to do like Lada Gaga did with Tony Bennett. Don't know if she can sing well enough to be a country artist.
 She clearly sees herself as a rock star.  But she looks ridiculous much of the time.  
Maybe she should focus on her clothing and makeup lines.


----------



## baglover1973

alansgail said:


> I didn't see her performance but do think that Gwen should re-vamp her style. There is only so much someone like her (in her 40's) can hang onto before it looks desperate....<cough, cough, MADONNA>.
> Gwen is very attractive and with some guidance can look classy and carry on....let's hope that happens soon.



Completely agree.  She is a pretty lady.  She is not doing herself any justice with this aging "rock star" look she is trying to pull off.


----------



## berrydiva

Men don't have to deal with being an aging rock star...they're allowed to just get older but women have to become age appropriate.


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> Men don't have to deal with being an aging rock star...they're allowed to just get older but women have to become age appropriate.



I personally feel like men just don't care if they are age appropriate!  Most of them look just as ridiculous as her (Johnny Depp, Bret Michaels, etc)


----------



## sdkitty

baglover1973 said:


> I personally feel like men just don't care if they are age appropriate!  Most of them look just as ridiculous as her (Johnny Depp, Bret Michaels, etc)


Johnny Depp does get a lot of criticism here.  People actually think he smells, criticize his teeth, etc.
I suppose there are lots of others (Steven Tyler for one) who get away with looking ridiculous as they age.
I never really paid much attention to Gwen until she was on The Voice and started this relationship with Blake.  Before that, I mainly knew her for her red lipstick and her fashion line.  Now I find her annoying.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> I personally feel like men just don't care if they are age appropriate!  Most of them look just as ridiculous as her (Johnny Depp, Bret Michaels, etc)


It's not because they don't care, it's because they're not held to the same standard by men. Only women get criticized so harshly for being age appropriate and it's by other women.


----------



## Swanky

Most men don't dress sexy or juvenile though, they have much fewer style options, lol
For example, most male country stars are wearing jeans in their 20s, 30s, 40s +, not too much room for error.


----------



## ChanelMommy

It's who she is. She shouldn't have to revamp her personal style because of age limitations. She's an artist. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## limom

Love her style for her and she truly, truly transformed her body for the better. She looks incredible, imo


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> It's not because they don't care, it's because they're not held to the same standard by men. Only women get criticized so harshly for being age appropriate and it's by other women.



True. But I feel those all rockers like the guy from Aerosmith and the one from the Rolling Stones should hang up their schtick. Like you're 80.


----------



## alansgail

AEGIS said:


> True. But I feel those all rockers like the guy from Aerosmith and the one from the Rolling Stones should hang up their schtick. Like you're 80.


Not really fair to compare Gwen to the likes of Aerosmith and the Rolling Stones. They're worlds apart in the talent department.


----------



## AEGIS

alansgail said:


> Not really fair to compare Gwen to the likes of Aerosmith and the Rolling Stones. They're worlds apart in the talent department.



The line is this thread is about appearance. Not talent.


----------



## berrydiva

alansgail said:


> Not really fair to compare Gwen to the likes of Aerosmith and the Rolling Stones. They're worlds apart in the talent department.


Talent means they're allowed to dress like they did in their 20s and she has to dress "age appropriate" because she's not the same talent wise?


----------



## alansgail

berrydiva said:


> Talent means they're allowed to dress like they did in their 20s and she has to dress "age appropriate" because she's not the same talent wise?


No, my point is that it's easy to overlook appearance when someone can still "rock" the way both of those groups can. Nothing to do with gender as far as my own personal opinion goes.


----------



## Ladybug09

bisousx said:


> She was cheated on for years and humiliated in the end. Maybe she just wants to feel what it's like to be happy?


People can only do to you what you allow them to do. She should have gotten out of the marriage earlier.


----------



## Ladybug09

tulipfield said:


> Something looks very off in this cover shot...


Yep. The eyebrow area. It's too light.


----------



## tulipfield

Gosh I can't help feeling sorry for her.  Aging into a mature sophisticated woman seems to have no value in society these days, no wonder she feels pressured into acting like her 20-something year old self.


----------



## sdkitty

tulipfield said:


> Gosh I can't help feeling sorry for her.  Aging into a mature sophisticated woman seems to have no value in society these days, no wonder she feels pressured into acting like her 20-something year old self.


true, even for us "regular" women, we sometimes may walk a fine line between looking youthful and looking inappropriate.  But doesn't there come a time to put away the rapper shoes and the torn jeans even for a "rock star" (or whatever she is)?


----------



## Swanky

What!?  You mean it's weird I still wear Garanimals!?  

 She doesn't have to lose her quirky edginess IMO but could use a little updating.
Her pouting in her songs for the camera makes me cringe.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ladybug09 said:


> People can only do to you what you allow them to do. She should have gotten out of the marriage earlier.


This is a lot easier said than done specially when you have three kids with the man in question.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

tulipfield said:


> Gosh I can't help feeling sorry for her.  Aging into a mature sophisticated woman seems to have no value in society these days, no wonder she feels pressured into acting like her 20-something year old self.


Agree with you totally, it's all a bit sad even for us "regular" folk let alone someone ageing and being judged in front of the entire world.


----------



## alansgail

tulipfield said:


> Gosh I can't help feeling sorry for her.  Aging into a mature sophisticated woman seems to have no value in society these days, no wonder she feels pressured into acting like her 20-something year old self.



Gwen has the ability to hire the best stylists to help her shape her image. It's not that she's unattractive, quite the opposite. It's more the style she portrays and continues to portray.  I like her and would love to see her flourish in her career. I think people can help her do so. Wish I had people to help me with my image........lol! She's a beautiful woman and she'll be just fine.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani told Howard Stern on Wednesday that she was thisclose to being picked to star in the Hollywood movie Mr. & Mrs. Smith.

'I feel like I almost got it. I went to a bunch [of auditions],' she said on the SiriusXM show, according to UsWeekly.

She added that the process was 'very competitive and I wanted to do it, but I wanted to do music more.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mith-losing-Angelina-Jolie.html#ixzz4F8t3pIG2


----------



## sdkitty

MCF said:


> His comments kinda make me sad.  Like she's some kind of prize or accessory that he gets to show off.


I know this is Gwen's thread but wanted to post here about Blake. A lot of people here seem to dislike him.  I've always liked him (until this Gwen relationship) and was validated the other night when I saw Leslie Jones on WWHL.  She said Blake was the favorite guest host of all the cast during the time she was on SNL.  No one prompted this; she brought up his name.  I just liked him with Miranda and not with Gwen and don't like all the attention seeking they seem to do.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her zany style and alternative fashion sense.

And Gwen Stefani's son, Kingston, appeared to have inherited his mother's love for the unusual as he sported electric blue ombre hair, while on a trip to Disney World, on Monday.

The 10-year-old certainly stood out from the crowd as he swept his colourful tresses into a deep side parting and his superstar mother also worked her magic in the hair department with some eye-catching braids.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Walt-Disney-World-Orlando.html#ixzz4FXX5sdIN


----------



## ChanelMommy

lol the Mickey Mouse ones


----------



## csre

Who is that guy with them?


----------



## mkr

Mickey Mouse


----------



## sdkitty

was she always this publicity-hungry?


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> was she always this publicity-hungry?



I think so - she has said a few times that she is very very vain. but in her day / height of her No Doubt and solo career, the game was different. There were fewer ways to get publicity and less competition, especially against people who are famous for being famous.

Reminds me of when I grew up listening to Celine, Whitney and Mariah. There were vapid pop stars around, but the media heads decided who would become famous and who would be squashed.

Nowadays, it's just a free for all.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Mickey Mouse


LOL!


----------



## alansgail

I'm not too sure what seems to be "publicity hungry" about her. She's a huge star and she's at DisneyWorld. I imagine she's mobbed by crowds everywhere she goes.....what is she supposed to do, wear a mask? Maybe she could wear a Minnie Mouse mask.
Oh wait, Minnie is quite popular too!
Such is the life of a star.......


----------



## sdkitty

alansgail said:


> I'm not too sure what seems to be "publicity hungry" about her. She's a huge star and she's at DisneyWorld. I imagine she's mobbed by crowds everywhere she goes.....what is she supposed to do, wear a mask? Maybe she could wear a Minnie Mouse mask.
> Oh wait, Minnie is quite popular too!
> Such is the life of a star.......


really?  you don't think those look like a planned photo session?  If she wanted to go someplace and not be photographed she could probably wear a hat and no red lipstick and be pretty much left alone I would think


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> really?  you don't think those look like a planned photo session?  If she wanted to go someplace and not be photographed she could probably wear a hat and no red lipstick and be pretty much left alone I would think


Gwen without red lipstick????  That would be like Kim K without a butt.


----------



## alansgail

sdkitty said:


> really?  you don't think those look like a planned photo session?  If she wanted to go someplace and not be photographed she could probably wear a hat and no red lipstick and be pretty much left alone I would think



No, since you asked I do NOT think it looks like a planned photo session. I think it would be pretty difficult for Gwen to blend into a crowd but so what if she doesn't? She's having fun and enjoying her star status....wouldn't you if you had the same opportunity? What exactly is wrong with being recognized and having fun with some fans? It keeps her in the spotlight and relevant just like all the others who do the same thing........some seeming far more desperate than others I might add.


----------



## mkr

I have pictures of myself with Mickey too.  We go way back


----------



## sdkitty

alansgail said:


> No, since you asked I do NOT think it looks like a planned photo session. I think it would be pretty difficult for Gwen to blend into a crowd but so what if she doesn't? She's having fun and enjoying her star status....wouldn't you if you had the same opportunity? What exactly is wrong with being recognized and having fun with some fans? It keeps her in the spotlight and relevant just like all the others who do the same thing........some seeming far more desperate than others I might add.


OK, I admit I don't care for her.  You apparently do so we each have our opinions.


----------



## mkr

Everyone who meets Mickey gets their photo taken with him.  It's a thing.


----------



## alansgail

Actually I could take or leave her, no opinion one way or another. I just think there's nothing wrong with enjoying one's star status while out in a public venue like DisneyWorld..........nothing more and nothing less.

And yes, got the definite impression that you don't care for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

*BLAKE SHELTON, GWEN STEFANI *
*WE'RE GETTIN' HITCHED!!!*

Blake Shelton and Gwen Stefani are tying the knot, and they've hired a renowned wedding planner for the big shindig ... TMZ has learned.

Sources familiar with the situation tell us Blake and Gwen have hired famed celebrity wedding designer, Jerri Woolworth, who has offices in Tennessee and New York. Woolworth has planned events ranging in size from 15 to 15,000 people. She's planned events for the CMAs, the NFL and the NHL.

We don't know if a date has been set.

We tried contacting Woolworth but were told she had "no comment."

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/08/05/blake-shelton-gwen-stefani-getting-married-planning-wedding/


----------



## mrskolar09

I live in an area where country music is big (in fact, I listen to plenty of it) but I just don't get why so many people hate on Gwen just because she happens to be with Blake.  I get that they've been over the top and showy and it's annoying to be sure, but people are saying some seriously nasty things about just Gwen purely because she isn't Miranda.  How emotionally invested are these people in some celebrity marriage that you feel such vitriol at the next partner?  Lol, I'd ask someone but I'm pretty sure it'd just start an unwanted argument. 

I like her Minnie Mouse ears pic, it's cute.  I'm not big on those sneaker wedges though... wish she would call it a day on them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Whether at work or at play — Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton cannot seem to keep their hands off each other.

The couple put on a PDA-packed performance during a charity event at Apollo in the Hamptons at The Creeks in New York on Saturday night.

Gwen was set to play the fundraiser for Harlem theater's youth programs alone, when her 40-year-old boyfriend surprised everyone by jumping up on stage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inuing-son-Zuma-s-birthday.html#ixzz4I1UWq1Vz


----------



## AEGIS

I just don't see how you divorce a man for alleged infidelity and then get engaged to a man whose wife left him due to alleged infidelity


----------



## alansgail

AEGIS said:


> I just don't see how you divorce a man for alleged infidelity and then get engaged to a man whose wife left him due to alleged infidelity


The important word in your post is "alleged". It's all gossip at this point. Who actually cheated on whom, and where's the proof?


----------



## sdkitty

AEGIS said:


> I just don't see how you divorce a man for alleged infidelity and then get engaged to a man whose wife left him due to alleged infidelity


I thought it was Amanda who cheated on Blake.  But I don't see why Blake and Gwen would be in a rush to marry.


----------



## alansgail

sdkitty said:


> I thought it was Amanda who cheated on Blake.  But I don't see why Blake and Gwen would be in a rush to marry.


I'm sure you meant Miranda but you're right, the public doesn't know for sure (though some think they do).


----------



## sdkitty

alansgail said:


> I'm sure you meant Miranda but you're right, the public doesn't know for sure (though some think they do).


you're right, I meant Miranda


----------



## mrskolar09

Those last two pics of her are NOT flattering.


----------



## mrskolar09

And as far as Blake and Miranda's divorce, it's been blamed on everything from cheating to him being ready for kids and her not.  Nobody really knows except them and probably the lawyers.  But if it was due to his wanting a family, then that might be part of his attraction to Gwen, she's quite comfortable in the mom role.


----------



## AEGIS

alansgail said:


> The important word in your post is "alleged". It's all gossip at this point. Who actually cheated on whom, and where's the proof?



I know the word alleged is important...that's why I used it obviously. The rumors about Blake and his infidelity are not limited to Miranda--wasn't it alleged that he cheated on his previous wife with Miranda?

Anyway Miranda is also engaged. They all sound like fools.


----------



## Chagall

Don't feel comfortable with this new relationship. Although I wish her the best it's too soon to know if you are jumping from the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## mrskolar09

I thought Miranda was only 'engaged' to that 6 year old?


----------



## bisousx

Whyyyy to both of them. Smh. I didn't have an opinion about them dating but to marry your rebound..


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Whyyyy to both of them. Smh. I didn't have an opinion about them dating but to marry your rebound..


yes, and even more so to her since she has kids to consider


----------



## Sasha2012

They've famously collaborated on a number of tracks together.

And on Saturday night Gwen Stefani and Eve turned back the clock as they performed a together on stage in Canada.

Performing at the Rogers Arena in Vancouver, the 46-year-old chart-topper looked to be in fine form as her friend shared the spotlight with her.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-stage-Eve-gig-Canada.html#ixzz4IeoEtKnB


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> They've famously collaborated on a number of tracks together.
> 
> And on Saturday night Gwen Stefani and Eve turned back the clock as they performed a together on stage in Canada.
> 
> Performing at the Rogers Arena in Vancouver, the 46-year-old chart-topper looked to be in fine form as her friend shared the spotlight with her.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-stage-Eve-gig-Canada.html#ixzz4IeoEtKnB


----------



## sdkitty

I'm sorry but she just bothers me from her silly outfits to her silly facial expressions to her ridiculous rebound engagement.  I hope she's not going to be on The Voice this coming season.


----------



## mkr

I always liked Gwen because she was funky and had her own style.  Maybe she's giddy with love because she seems different.  Maybe she's trying too hard to look happy.  Or maybe she really IS happy cuz her new man is in to her and not into another guy?


----------



## alansgail

Happy looks different on each of us. Why anyone would dis her because she's happy and not what you "think" she should act like is beyond me.
She still has her own style and hopefully always will. 
I don't know anyone who would take kindly to being told how they should act and when she should be happy.
Who are we to judge?


----------



## ChanelMommy

She's always had unique style. Her style. I don't know why everyone is bugging out over her outfit choices lol. She's an artist.


----------



## alansgail

ChanelMommy said:


> She's always had unique style. Her style. I don't know why everyone is bugging out over her outfit choices lol. She's an artist.



Exactly! "let's make sure we all look the same and question those who dare not to"...............?


----------



## bisousx

mkr said:


> maybe she really IS happy cuz her new man is in to her and not into another guy?



L O L


----------



## pixiejenna

I used to like her style because it's different. 10 years later not so much, mostly because it reeks of try hard. Like she's trying to relive her youth, in a Madonna kind of way she's trying to hard to relate to a younger audience. Also her style hasn't really evolved since mid 2000's kind of like how Britney still dresses for 2002. I'm not saying that as you age you have to dress a certain way. Ironically I feel like her style stopped evolving when she came out with her fashion line. Whatever happened to that? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

Yeah, her LAMB and Harajuku Lovers lines were really popular for a hot minute but then you never heard much about them.  
Wonder what happened.  I really liked the LAMB perfume, I'm sorry I got rid of it now.


----------



## AEGIS

mkr said:


> I always liked Gwen because she was funky and had her own style.  Maybe she's giddy with love because she seems different.  Maybe she's trying too hard to look happy.  Or maybe she really IS happy cuz her new man is in to her and not into another guy?



You really think she didn't know Gavin was bisexual? And is he bisexual or did he just have one sexual experience w/another man? The double standard of that always amuses me. Idk anyway the adult child that suddenly popped up would bother me more. And getting cheated on sucks regardless but at least if it's w/a dude you know you can't compete lol


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Beverly Hills on August 28, 2016


----------



## Chagall

mari_merry said:


> Out in Beverly Hills on August 28, 2016


Love her LV bag.


----------



## Chagall

She is going to have to transition into a more 'mature' for want of a better word performer. I mean she can't dress and act like this in her fifties and sixties. She needs to wear beautiful clothes and stop prancing around like a twenty something.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> She is going to have to transition into a more 'mature' for want of a better word performer. I mean she can't dress and act like this in her fifties and sixties. She needs to wear beautiful clothes and stop prancing around like a twenty something.


I don't see why. That is her style and she is a pop star.
Look at Cher or even Madonna, they pretty much stay true to themselves.
I love her style, I am about her age and dress super casual/youngish.
I just ordered stuff from LUCKY. Not everyone wants to rock Chanel and St. John.


----------



## redney

limom said:


> I don't see why. That is her style and she is a pop star.
> Look at Cher or even Madonna, they pretty much stay true to themselves.
> I love her style, I am about her age and dress super casual/youngish.
> I just ordered stuff from LUCKY. Not everyone wants to rock Chanel and St. John.


Yep to all of this. 
IMO she's not over the top with her style vis a vis her age. She looks great and her style in the performance pics are a match to her style of music in the performance. It's who she is as a performer. Go Gwen!


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Burbank, CA on August 31, 2016


----------



## mrskolar09

Gwen is Gwen and always has been.  She's always had a fun, young-ish style and it has evolved a bit over the years.  I imagine she'll change it up a bit more as she ages and changes as well.  At least she's not like some celebrities who feel the need to show everything they got to appear younger and attractive. 
I still don't care much for those wedge sneakers though.


----------



## summer2815

I like the pink lipstick on her.  It softens her makeup and face a lot.  I wish she would tone down the makeup and hair color.  It comes off as too harsh sometimes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Here is a first look at the Hawaiian-style lakehouse Blake Shelton is having built as a wedding gift - and family getaway - for his rumoured bride-to-be, Gwen Stefani.

And locals in nearby Tishomingo, Oklahoma, where Blake has a 1,200-acre ranch, are buzzing with talk that it's here in the small country town with a population of just 3,000 where the superstar couple will base their family after they tie the knot.

Tishomingo locals have already fallen for Gwen who has been spotted in the town with Blake several times - and they prefer the stunning solo star to Blake's ex, Miranda Lambert, who they say was 'standoffish'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ee-Gwen-Stefani-three-sons.html#ixzz4J445Wc28


----------



## mari_merry

With Apollo out in Beverly Hills on September 2, 2016


----------



## ChanelMommy

Just no to her braids and the house he is building is right on top of the existing home..no bueno


----------



## LemonDrop

I just love her. Life is way too short to dress or act in a way someone else thinks is appropriate for your age.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been besotted since they started dating last November.

And Gwen Stefani giggled like a teenager at the mention of Blake Shelton's name as she appeared on Ellen on Thursday.

The 46-year-old singer kept coy at the mention of their wedding plans, however, but didn't deny that they will be walking up the aisle.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Ellen-promises-tell-date.html#ixzz4L8jz4Ni7


----------



## limom

What on earth is she doing to stay so young?????


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a devoted mum-of-three who makes time for career, love and family.

And on Sunday, Gwen Stefani was spotted taking her sons to church in LA, clad in a red-carpet-ready ensemble.

The 46-year-old successfully balanced little Apollo Rossdale on her hip as she walked in a pair of sky high heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-heels-takes-kids-church.html#ixzz4LKWJwm7j


----------



## V0N1B2

My mama would have whomped my azz if I showed up in flipflops (or shorts!) to church.
Ain't nobody got respect for the little baby Jesus anymore?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Her oldest will be such a heartbreaker.

Gwen, as per usual, looks great.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Gwen Stefani: ‘I’m the Happiest I’ve Ever Been’*
Gwen Stefani‘s life was thrown into chaos after her marriage to Gavin Rossdale ended last year, but now the singer is back on top both personally and professionally.

“I feel like I’m in the next chapter moving into the next phase of whatever just happened,” Stefani, 47, tells PEOPLE exclusively. “Even though that year was challenging, it was also one of my favorite things that ever happened to me.”

After separating from Rossdale, the musician – who’s executive producing Nickelodeon’s new animated series _Kuu Kuu Harajuku_ (airing Saturdays at 9 a.m.) – channeled her heartbreak into her music and saw her highly anticipated solo album, _This Is What the Truth Feels Like_, hit No. 1 on the charts.

“Honestly, I was trying to help myself first and I didn’t have any vision about what the outcome would be when I was in the middle of it,” says the star of writing the album. “It was about getting out what I needed to get out and using my gift to try to heal myself.”

While touring this summer, Stefani could see the impact her music had on her fans. “When you’re face to face, you kind of know each other because they know what you went through and they supported it,” she says. “They just literally turn you around and there’s so many beautiful experiences.”

Stefani has also found new love with her _Voice _co-star Blake Shelton and is busy getting back into school season with her three boys (with Rossdale), Kingston, 10, Zuma, 8, and Apollo, 2½.

“I don’t really feel like I live in the Hollywood craziness,” she says. “I have my regular life, my house, my school runs … I love family time.”

And after soldiering through one of the toughest times in her life with the help of her faith (“I’ve been really working hard on my spiritual exercising and when you do that, I think you find suddenly you’re seeing in color,” she says), Stefani is putting her dark days behind her.

“I’m the happiest I’ve ever been,” she says. “I’m in a good place and I’m so excited. There’s always amazing things to come.”






http://people.com/music/gwen-stefani-happiest-ever-been/


----------



## Sasha2012

She said she was in 'a good place' since ending her marriage to Bush frontman Gavin Rossdale in August of 2015.

Gwen Stefani, 47, looked like she had it all figured out as she enjoyed a day at Disneyland with her beau Blake Sheldon and three boys on Wednesday.

The Hollaback Girl flashed her signature red lipstick smile as Blake, 40, carried her youngest son, two-year-old Apollo, through the waiting area ahead of the next exciting ride at the Anaheim, California amusement park.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yland-glam-girlfriend-boys.html#ixzz4N1LcfUuY


----------



## ChanelMommy

She's so pretty. It's crazy that she is almost 50 yet Blake who I am a big fan of is only 40 and looks wayyyy older then Gwen in these Disney pics lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been dating for almost a year.

But Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton looked more loved-up than ever on Friday as they shared a cheeky smooch in public.

The 47-year-old beauty and her country singer beau, 40, couldn't seem to keep their hands off each other after they were spotted locking lips outside Joan's on Third in Studio City, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-lunch-date-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz4NAOFbZB3


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She looks amazing. I'll have whatever she's having! [emoji23][emoji23] lol

I used to hate her and Blake Shelton together. I've always found that their relationship very "try hard" and all for publicity. But the inner romantic in me says that if they're in love, let them be. Lol I find him sleazy now in the way that Miranda's first single after the divorce was very heartfelt and emotional, while his entire album is about moving on with someone else... he even made a duet with HER (Gwen Stefani) that was all about that idea. I'm more of a Blake Shelton fan than a Miranda Lambert fan, for the record, but her single "Vice" really accentuates her vocals. That one single crushes his entire album, IMO.


----------



## tulipfield

ChanelMommy said:


> She's so pretty. It's crazy that she is almost 50 yet Blake who I am a big fan of is only 40 and looks wayyyy older then Gwen in these Disney pics lol.





mindy621_xoxo said:


> She looks amazing. I'll have whatever she's having! [emoji23][emoji23] lol



What she's having is lots and lots of cosmetic procedures!  I think anyone with the money can look as "good" as her.  Whether people want to get fillers and whatever else is up to them but let's not give people too much credit.   I'm sure Blake Shelton would have had the same procedures if the pressure on men to look young was as great as it is on women.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

tulipfield said:


> What she's having is lots and lots of cosmetic procedures!  I think anyone with the money can look as "good" as her.  Whether people want to get fillers and whatever else is up to them but let's not give people too much credit.   I'm sure Blake Shelton would have had the same procedures if the pressure on men to look young was as great as it is on women.



Oh I don't deny that she's getting work done. [emoji23] But she does it in a way that she doesn't look alien or overdone, IMO. Hey, if you wanna have Botox here and there, I won't hate on that. But I think she also has a healthy lifestyle/diet. Cosmetic procedures can only do so much if you don't take care of yourself.


----------



## LavenderIce

Whatever she's had done is still easy to look at.  Unlike others (mostly reality show and IG "stars") that are painful to look at.
I agree, I thought she and Blake over pimped their relationship when they first got together.  However, seeing him on a family outing to Disneyland, I see something genuine with him and the little one.


----------



## sdkitty

mindy621_xoxo said:


> She looks amazing. I'll have whatever she's having! [emoji23][emoji23] lol
> 
> I used to hate her and Blake Shelton together. I've always found that their relationship very "try hard" and all for publicity. But the inner romantic in me says that if they're in love, let them be. Lol I find him sleazy now in the way that Miranda's first single after the divorce was very heartfelt and emotional, while his entire album is about moving on with someone else... he even made a duet with HER (Gwen Stefani) that was all about that idea. I'm more of a Blake Shelton fan than a Miranda Lambert fan, for the record, but her single "Vice" really accentuates her vocals. That one single crushes his entire album, IMO.


Maybe I'm stubborn but I still don't like Blake and Gwen together.  I know a lot of people have said Miranda isn't very nice or friendly IRL.  But I think she was the bigger star before Blake married her and I think she's the bigger talent.  and I agree, she showed more class after they split.  I still can't help liking Blake and this was validated when I saw a cast member from SNL (maybe Leslie Jones?) say he was their fave guest host of all time - very likeable.  But I don't care for Gwen.  I don't like her singing.  Maybe it's just not my genre.


----------



## sdkitty

I was kind of shocked when I heard this morning on TV that "mega star" Gwen is performing at the white house dinner tonight.  When was the last time she had a big hit?  Maybe she has had but I don't know.


----------



## fburrows25

I agree. something doesnt sit right with the miranda divorce for him to move so fast


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I was kind of shocked when I heard this morning on TV that "mega star" Gwen is performing at the white house dinner tonight.  When was the last time she had a big hit?  Maybe she has had but I don't know.


I think she has an album out now and she may be touring.  I know she's performing live at places, maybe just appearances not touring.  But I've heard a couple new songs on the radio not too long ago.  Not sure if they're big hits but in the pop world I would say she's a quazi- mega-star.  She's been around a while now with many hits.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I think she has an album out now and she may be touring.  I know she's performing live at places, maybe just appearances not touring.  But I've heard a couple new songs on the radio not too long ago.  Not sure if they're big hits but in the pop world I would say she's a quazi- mega-star.  She's been around a while now with many hits.


thanks....she's well known....that's about the best I can say about her


----------



## tulipfield

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Oh I don't deny that she's getting work done. [emoji23] But she does it in a way that she doesn't look alien or overdone, IMO. Hey, if you wanna have Botox here and there, I won't hate on that. But I think she also has a healthy lifestyle/diet. Cosmetic procedures can only do so much if you don't take care of yourself.



That's true!



mkr said:


> I think she has an album out now and she may be touring.  I know she's performing live at places, maybe just appearances not touring.  But I've heard a couple new songs on the radio not too long ago.  Not sure if they're big hits but in the pop world I would say she's a quazi- mega-star.  She's been around a while now with many hits.



For what it's worth I caught one of her new singles at a cafe the other day and went and listened to the album on Spotify.  Most of the tracks are listenable if not groundbreaking.


----------



## bisousx

mkr said:


> I think she has an album out now and she may be touring.  I know she's performing live at places, maybe just appearances not touring.  But I've heard a couple new songs on the radio not too long ago.  Not sure if they're big hits but in the pop world I would say she's a quazi- mega-star.  She's been around a while now with many hits.



Maybe it's generational, but she was one of the biggest stars of my generation (90s kids)


----------



## Jayne1

tulipfield said:


> What she's having is lots and lots of cosmetic procedures!  I think anyone with the money can look as "good" as her.


Lots and lots is right.  She changed everything on her face.  Nose, lips, teeth, eyes. If someone thinks she looks good, then we should give the credit to her doctors.


----------



## troubadour

It was a big night, the final state dinner of Barack *****'s presidency.

And two of the lucky guests, Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton, dressed up to the nines as they made it a date night at the White House in Washington DC on Tuesday.

The couple mingled with other party-goers and shared a tender moment as the country star gently kissed Gwen's head.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...*****-s-final-state-dinner.html#ixzz4NVZC6dHh

The 47-year-old songstress looked stunning in a plunging sheer grey dress with floral motifs.

The Rich Girl hitmaker added her signature scarlet lipstick and wore her platinum blonde locks up in a sleek ponytail.

Diamond stud earrings finished off the No Doubt beauty's evening look.

Blake, 40, looked handsome in a dark suit with matching waistcoat, tie and shirt.

Gwen and Blake were spotted chatting away with New York Governor Andrew Cuomo among other notable guests and later in the night Gwen took to the stage to entertain the crowd.


----------



## Ladybug09

that face dont move.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> that face dont move.


she looks old in that picture.....just a bad photo I guess


----------



## V0N1B2

sdkitty said:


> she looks old in that picture.....just a bad photo I guess


Well she is 47. She likes to portray herself as a 30-something supacool hip girl, but technically, she's middle aged. Like many of us here, she's on the back side of life and fighting it every step of the way.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Lots and lots is right.  She changed everything on her face.  Nose, lips, teeth, eyes. If someone thinks she looks good, then we should give the credit to her doctors.
> 
> View attachment 3497014
> View attachment 3497015


She had really good work. Her body was transformed as well.
She had a procedure to transform her legs from horrible to great.( she used to have super fat ankle and straight trunk legs)
In anycase, she does look fantastic, imo.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> She had really good work. Her body was transformed as well.
> She had a procedure to transform her legs from horrible to great.( she used to have super fat ankle and straight trunk legs)
> In anycase, she does look fantastic, imo.


I didn't know you could do that for your legs.....I'm going to have to try to find some before and after pics


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I didn't know you could do that for your legs.....I'm going to have to try to find some before and after pics


The only reason why I know is that I have the same ugly legs and when I consulted with a doc, he mentioned her.
Basically, it is aggressive lipo plus shaving the ankle bone.
I chickened out....
She said that her transformation was due to exercise.
This is simply impossible..,
Trust I have been exercising for thirty years plus...

Here is an article about the procedure
http://www.marieclaire.com/beauty/a6541/cankle-surgery-trend/


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I didn't know you could do that for your legs.....I'm going to have to try to find some before and after pics


I had no idea, either.

I looked, but she only wore low slung pants back in the day, showing off her stomach. Now, all the photos show her displaying her legs… they are fabulous.  Back then… nothing.

Found this on Google, in my search.  Not legs, but old face.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I had no idea, either.
> 
> I looked, but she only wore low slung pants back in the day, showing off her stomach. Now, all the photos show her displaying her legs… they are fabulous.  Back then… nothing.
> 
> Found this on Google, in my search.  Not legs, but old face.
> 
> View attachment 3500071


interesting....has she had lip enhancement too?


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> interesting....has she had lip enhancement too?


Absolutely everything.

Look under her eyes, those little bulges are gone. She doesn't have that gummy smile anymore. Her eyes are bigger and wider. Big lips, big teeth, small nose…. the usual.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Absolutely everything.
> 
> Look under her eyes, those little bulges are gone. She doesn't have that gummy smile anymore. Her eyes are bigger and wider. Big lips, big teeth, small nose…. the usual.


how do you change a gummy smile?
I thought she still had that on The Voice.....maybe less so than when she was younger?


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> how do you change a gummy smile?
> I thought she still had that on The Voice.....maybe less so than when she was younger?


I think they have a number of ways, even Botox, but for Hollywood types, they seem to go the permanent way.  

They can sever the muscles that elevate the upper lip, so the lip can't rise as high.  They can do a crown lengthening that cuts away the gum tissue so the tooth appears longer…. a gingivectomy, that  removes extra gum tissue. 

Look at Jennifer Garner.  No idea what she had, but she looks the same as Gwen. Bigger teeth, bigger lips and no more gummy smile.


----------



## hn_tee

Her most noticeable change is her boob job. But then again if I'm not mistaken she either had thick ankles or bigger calves when you watch her don't speak music video compared to now. I still love her though...


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I think they have a number of ways, even Botox, but for Hollywood types, they seem to go the permanent way.
> 
> They can sever the muscles that elevate the upper lip, so the lip can't rise as high.  They can do a crown lengthening that cuts away the gum tissue so the tooth appears longer…. a gingivectomy, that  removes extra gum tissue.
> 
> Look at Jennifer Garner.  No idea what she had, but she looks the same as Gwen. Bigger teeth, bigger lips and no more gummy smile.
> 
> View attachment 3500110


those procedures sound scary but Jennifer does look better after


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> those procedures sound scary but Jennifer does look better after


My hair stylist gets Botox done on her gums.
It is mostly pain free and the pay off is fabulous.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> those procedures sound scary but Jennifer does look better after


It doesn't have to be that dramatic. I had a neighbor who had the excess gum shaved off by the dentist. Basically what they do is they create the gum line that you want. She worked in television news, and when she smiled all you saw was the gumminess of her smile.


----------



## Hobbsy

Ladybug09 said:


> It doesn't have to be that dramatic. I had a neighbor who had the excess gum shaved off by the dentist. Basically what they do is they create the gum line that you want. She worked in television news, and when she smiled all you saw was the gumminess of her smile.


Yes, it's not a big deal. My dentist recon toured a little of my gum line when we were doing my veneers.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's become as famous for her signature style as she is her singing.

But on Sunday evening Gwen Stefani effortlessly combined both as she took to the stage to wow crowds as she closed the Irivine Meadows stadium in California.

And as the last artist to grace the stage at the amphitheatre, the 47-year-old Rich Girl singer pulled out all the stops sartorially in a punk-inspired ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-floral-stadium-California.html#ixzz4OhX525sc


----------



## Ladybug09

WTF does she have on...also, the coloring book at the end....desperation....Gwen, you're not 12.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ugh.  She is so desperate.  It is like watching a train wreck.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's making me feel the same way I feel when a friend is acting desperate and I just want to sit her down and tell her to calm down, she doesn't need to try so hard.


----------



## zen1965

She is heading in the Madonna 2.0 direction.


----------



## troubadour

Juggling three rambunctious young boys is a job on its own.

And Saturday morning, cool mom Gwen Stefani woke up bright and early Saturday morning to take her sons to the park - even though there are rumors she may be busy planning a wedding. 

The family of four decided to spend the morning outdoors playing basketball in Studio City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...edding-plans-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz4PF71c6SQ


----------



## V0N1B2

C'mon now, let's not go overboard DailyMail.
She's got her nanny with her.


----------



## sdkitty

V0N1B2 said:


> C'mon now, let's not go overboard DailyMail.
> She's got her nanny with her.


they always go overboard.
May be a bit OT but I saw a young woman the other day.  I noticed she had an unusual (at least to me) and quite elaborate hair style.  She had light blonde hair with two poufs - one in front and one further back - and a high pony tail.  It came to me later this may have been inspired by Gwen.  Is this a thing?  Maybe I missed the trend.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her fierce fashion sense makes her a standout wherever she goes.

And Sunday was no different for Gwen Stefani who attended church in Los Angeles with two of her sons - Kingston, 10, and Apollo, two.

The 47-year-old singer looked stylish in eye-catching black and white striped trousers with a satin fitted blazer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-sons-Sunday-service.html#ixzz4PHhMOgzk


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks good without the hard colored lipstick.


----------



## V0N1B2

Beetlejuice! Beetlejuice! Beetlejuice!


----------



## Singra

Not that I think she's the epitome of style but I used to think she had a style that was even when it was bad was interesting because there was at least some thought that had gone into it... After seeing one of her houses in the celeb house thread I'm not so sure there's much of anything that's gone in it.


----------



## myown

Jayne1 said:


> Absolutely everything.
> 
> Look under her eyes, those little bulges are gone. She doesn't have that gummy smile anymore. Her eyes are bigger and wider. Big lips, big teeth, small nose…. the usual.


well her teeth look the same to me


----------



## Ladybug09

myown said:


> well her teeth look the same to me


they probably are her teeth, but she definitely had work done on her gum line.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> they probably are her teeth, but she definitely had work done on her gum line.


I don't think they are.  I think she got veneers that were customized to match her real teeth, but what she has is porcelain and not enamel.  Porcelain looks really pretty on camera.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sasha2012 said:


> Her fierce fashion sense makes her a standout wherever she goes.
> 
> And Sunday was no different for Gwen Stefani who attended church in Los Angeles with two of her sons - Kingston, 10, and Apollo, two.
> 
> The 47-year-old singer looked stylish in eye-catching black and white striped trousers with a satin fitted blazer.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-sons-Sunday-service.html#ixzz4PHhMOgzk


The Kardashians need to learn from her how to dress when you go to church...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ladybug09

lovemysavior said:


> The Kardashians need to learn from her how to dress w*hen you go to churc*h...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


Nope, neither one is good to me.


----------



## terebina786

I think the work she had done looks good on her.  Now if she could make good music again that would be nice..


----------



## troubadour

She Ain't No Hollaback Girl but she certainly is a glamorous one.

All eyes were on Gwen Stefani as she stole at the Glamour Women of the Year Awards in an ethereal yet sexy gown.

The 47-year-old looked like a fashion fairy princess as she arrived at the event in Hollywood on Monday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-stomach-baring-ball-gown.html#ixzz4Q6eKaUuu


----------



## Lounorada

It's a big NO from me.
Her hair is a mess, makeup is a mess and that dress is an ugly mess.


----------



## Deco

I do like the nude lips though.  I love red lipstick and I know it's her signature, but sometimes it's enough already.


----------



## mkr

That cut out doesn't go with the theme of the dress.


----------



## zen1965

Hate the hair and the dress.


----------



## Tivo

I miss her old face.


----------



## disoon

Her eyes were softer. Not as pulled


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg everything with that look is wrong. The coloring and the cut of her dress and her lazy updo is super out of place with her fancy dress it looks sloppy.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> I miss her old face.



How many years ago was this?


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> How many years ago was this?


I think just two.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Love Gwen! Not a fan of bashing other women for what they choose to do with their body. She looks amazing, is a huge talent, and a complete individual. All her cosmetic enhancements are fine. Sick of judgemental women criticizing other women. That is my opinion, for what it's worth. It's more empowering to build people up, rather than tear people down. Especially on a website/app that celebrates fashion, and (sometimes) spending a lot of money on fashion, which you know people are judging you for!


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> I think just two.



Wow, she looked so much better then.


----------



## mkr

Most famous people looked better then.  First, they were younger, but no one seems to know when to stop with the procedures.  I guess it's part of the game, everyone is trying to stay beautiful to where they can't see properly.


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> Wow, she looked so much better then.


She didn't need work. She always had that baby face. Now it's gone.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> She didn't need work. She always had that baby face. Now it's gone.



Right.  She should have stopped with the procedures in 2005.   She looked best in the Cool video.


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> Most famous people looked better then.  First, they were younger, but no one seems to know when to stop with the procedures.  I guess it's part of the game, everyone is trying to stay beautiful to where they can't see properly.



2 years is not that long though.   For most people you don't see much change in 2 years.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton continue to make sweet music.

Stefani, 47, and Shelton, 40, were snapped in Los Angeles Wednesday with her two-year-old son Apollo, looking very much in love on the heels of Gwen's gushing over her cowboy beau at Monday's Women of the Year Awards put on by Glamour magazine.

The Don't Speak diva looked her usual amazing self, with her bleach blonde 'do tied up in a bun atop her head as she wore an all-black outfit of a snarky sweater that read, 'I know, right;' an undershirt with strategic tears, black leggings, sunglasses with violet frames and moccasin boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...u-Blake-Shelton-son-Apollo.html#ixzz4QE3JUCns


----------



## mkr

Am I the only one who thinks her child is too old for a pacifier?


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> Am I the only one who thinks her child is too old for a pacifier?


No!


----------



## alansgail

arnott said:


> Wow, she looked so much better then.


Bet you did too.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her chic rocker attire.

So Gwen Stefani was not about to ditch her typical edgy glam attire when she visited Lake Arrowhead, California on Saturday with beau Blake Shelton and her three sons - Kingston, 10, Zuma, eight, and Apollo, two.

The 47-year-old pop star stood out from the crowd in a lustrous gold jacket while her handsome men laid under the radar in camouflage gear.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4021360/Gwen-Stefani-stands-shiny-gold-coat-beau-Blake-Shelton-sons-blend-camouflage-visit-Lake-
Arrowhead.html#ixzz4SV28xAgV


----------



## V0N1B2

Were they at Lake Arrowhead to shoot some kind of Duck Dynasty music video or something?


----------



## Lounorada

You wouldn't lose Gwen in a crowd with that coat on, that's for sure.

I don't know why exactly, but Blake just grosses me out... every time I see pics of him on here I think 'Eww'.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> You wouldn't lose Gwen in a crowd with that coat on, that's for sure.
> 
> I don't know why exactly, but Blake just grosses me out... every time I see pics of him on here I think 'Eww'.


I'm the opposite....she annoys the hell out of me.  I liked Blake with Miranda


----------



## Freckles1

I've got to admit I like seeing her boys in camo!!!


----------



## green.bee

they all look awful and those camo outfits are hideous


----------



## green.bee

V0N1B2 said:


> Were they at Lake Arrowhead to shoot some kind of Duck Dynasty music video or something?


----------



## AirJewels

I'm shocked that she and Blake are still together.  I was convinced the whole thing was just a publicity stunt.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> You wouldn't lose Gwen in a crowd with that coat on, that's for sure.
> 
> I don't know why exactly, but Blake just grosses me out... every time I see pics of him on here I think 'Eww'.


I think it is way too soon for her kids to be with this dude so much.,,,
And his accent grates....
This is such an odd pairing, imo.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I love Blake & Gwen. Opposites attract!


----------



## Sasha2012

There is just ten sleeps until Christmas and this star is making sure no one on her list is forgotten about.

Gwen Stefani stoked up on toys galore on Thursday swinging by her local Toys ''R'' Us store in Los Angeles, California.

The 47-year-old was helped in her seasonal retail mission by son Apollo and his nanny.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Christmas-shopping-spree.html#ixzz4SyxWX2PR


----------



## arnott

I like the neon shoes!


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> There is just ten sleeps until Christmas and this star is making sure no one on her list is forgotten about.
> 
> Gwen Stefani stoked up on toys galore on Thursday swinging by her local Toys ''R'' Us store in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> The 47-year-old was helped in her seasonal retail mission by son Apollo and his nanny.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Christmas-shopping-spree.html#ixzz4SyxWX2PR


is that her bag lady get-up?


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's nice to see her more casual


----------



## alansgail

sdkitty said:


> is that her bag lady get-up?



Hahahaha! The bag lady's in my town only wish they could wear these clothes!


----------



## Sasha2012

It's their second Christmas together as a couple.

And Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton made the most of the holiday season together while spending time with her family.

The 47-year-old songstress couldn't stop smiling as she shared the festivities to her Snapchat on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ake-Shelton-three-children.html#ixzz4TopXBkf0


----------



## baglover1973

47...this woman needs to get it together.  Take care of your own children....stop trying to dress young and grow up.  My 2 cents! lol


----------



## ChanelMommy

I can't quote for some reason...but she is an artist she can dress however she pleases and she does look like she's taking care of her children. Trust me, I'm #teamMiranda but Gwen is happy with him or so it seems let them be.


----------



## sdkitty

guess they don't care for privacy.....Christmas is an opportunity for showing off how happy you are to thousands of strangers


----------



## mkr

They all look happy and it's Christmas. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sasha2012

She loves to express herself through the medium of fashion and Gwen Stefani was channelling Vivienne Westwood when she headed out over Christmas.

Her tartan bondage skirt by Vivienne Westwood was in a similar fabric to the shirt worn by her son Apollo, two.

She teamed it with a grey chunky knit jumper and red and white buckle boots which were also by Westwood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...matching-plaid-festive-fun.html#ixzz4Ty2Taqv4


----------



## shiba

I kinda like the sweater/skirt combo but the boots + excessive sleeve length....too much.


----------



## mkr

I think her hair and face look nice.


----------



## Sasha2012

I don't like the boots and eek fishnets


----------



## chowlover2

The boots make her look like Alice the Goon. I like the hair and make-up, even the skirt is fine but the sleeves of the sweater are much too long.


----------



## twin-fun

Nope.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

shiba said:


> I kinda like the sweater/skirt combo but the boots + excessive sleeve length....too much.



Agree. I like the skirt and sweater but the boots are a no go. Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She has three beautiful boys, a devoted beau and is set to return to The Voice for its upcoming season.

So Gwen Stefani had a lot to be thankful for when she turned up at church with her lads Kingston, 10, Zuma, eight, and Apollo, two, in Los Angeles on an unexpectedly sunny Sunday.

The 47-year-old singer-songwriter went for rock star chic in ripped jeans and high heeled, caged booties.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-takes-three-boys-church.html#ixzz4VJoehmZl


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She has three beautiful boys, a devoted beau and is set to return to The Voice for its upcoming season.
> 
> So Gwen Stefani had a lot to be thankful for when she turned up at church with her lads Kingston, 10, Zuma, eight, and Apollo, two, in Los Angeles on an unexpectedly sunny Sunday.
> 
> The 47-year-old singer-songwriter went for rock star chic in ripped jeans and high heeled, caged booties.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-takes-three-boys-church.html#ixzz4VJoehmZl


sorry to hear she's returning to The Voice


----------



## mkr

I appreciate that she takes the kids to church but dayum is that what people wear to church nowadays?  Not in my house.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I appreciate that she takes the kids to church but dayum is that what people wear to church nowadays?  Not in my house.


here in So Cal it's not at all unusual for people to go to church wearing shorts....maybe not garish like Gwen but very casual


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I still love her because she's authentic [emoji173]️


----------



## zen1965

mkr said:


> I appreciate that she takes the kids to church but dayum is that what people wear to church nowadays?  Not in my house.


This is exactly what I thought!


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> I appreciate that she takes the kids to church but dayum is that what people wear to church nowadays?  Not in my house.


It's better than what I Kardashians wear to church. You gotta give her that! [emoji14] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## V0N1B2

That kid's mullet is... _impressive_?


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been dating for over a year now.

And Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton still cannot take their eyes off each other.

The couple were spotted on a grocery run in upmarket store Whole Foods in Beverly Hills on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opping-Foods-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4Vhhkth00


----------



## pixiejenna

Wtf am I seeing here?!? Sweat pants with fringe and heels? Seriously?!?


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a busy, Hollywood mum with a music career, reality show and a hot new man.

And Gwen Stefani showed she also has a spiritual side as she headed to church in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The Voice coach was joined by sons Zuma, Kingston, and Apollo for the mornings service.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orship-services-three-sons.html#ixzz4VtCqrhkv


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like it would be exhausting to be Gwen.


----------



## mkr

She looks pressed.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I can't believe they are still together lol


----------



## nastasja

Her face in those last pics! Looks like a fresh refill.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Wait, they've been together for a year now?! Holy ****. I guess it's time to take this relationship seriously. [emoji23] (and not some PR stunt)


----------



## Sasha2012

People's Choice Awards 2017 at Microsoft Theater on January 18, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.

































Zimbio


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> People's Choice Awards 2017 at Microsoft Theater on January 18, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


ridiculous outfit IMO


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

A big no to that outfit.


----------



## mkr

Fishnets and patent leather really ?


----------



## terebina786

Ew.


----------



## pixiejenna

She's barely recognizable at this point


----------



## Hobbsy

I hope they're as happy together as they look, they deserve to be.


----------



## PoohBear

I don't particularly like the outfit, but I think she looks beautiful with the more natural hair & makeup (as opposed to the top knot & bright red lip).


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> They have been dating for over a year now.
> 
> And Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton still cannot take their eyes off each other.
> 
> The couple were spotted on a grocery run in upmarket store Whole Foods in Beverly Hills on Friday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opping-Foods-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4Vhhkth00


those pants are ugly and they make her look fat (which I know she's not)


----------



## Tivo

I was thinking how bad she looked in those closeup shots.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani and Black Shelton appear to be gearing up for Super Bowl Sunday.

The celebrity couple was spotted leaving Ralph's supermarket in Sherman Oaks, California where they bought a good haul of items for the big event this weekend.

The two appeared to be in great spirits as they walked with Gwen's son Apollo, two.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ake-Shelton-groceries-home.html#ixzz4XkzirDNc


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> People's Choice Awards 2017 at Microsoft Theater on January 18, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio



What did she do to her face here?    The shots of her sitting don't even look like her.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Wtf am I seeing here?!? Sweat pants with fringe and heels? Seriously?!?



Still beats Khloe in her adidas track pants and heels!            I like Gwen's hair there.


----------



## Tivo

She looks somewhat like Brandi Glanville here.


----------



## bagnutt

Please don't subject your tot to the "man bun"! Not a good look at any age. [emoji51]


----------



## ChanelMommy

awh I'm still #teamblakemiranda but it's obvious they really care about each other.


----------



## Sasha2012

These three are more than just co-workers, they are best friends.

Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton helped Adam Levine celebrate a career milestone on Friday - getting a star on the Hollywood walk Of Fame.

The Voice co-stars clearly would not have missed the Maroon 5 frontman's big day for anything with Gwen making sure to document her friend's triumph on Snapchat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Blake-Shelton-Adam-Levine.html#ixzz4YQRmcdoU


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> These three are more than just co-workers, they are best friends.
> 
> Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton helped Adam Levine celebrate a career milestone on Friday - getting a star on the Hollywood walk Of Fame.
> 
> The Voice co-stars clearly would not have missed the Maroon 5 frontman's big day for anything with Gwen making sure to document her friend's triumph on Snapchat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Blake-Shelton-Adam-Levine.html#ixzz4YQRmcdoU


she must hate being photographed next to that fresh faced young woman with her pound of makeup on her face


----------



## Deco

Cute baby!


----------



## Hobbsy

sdkitty said:


> she must hate being photographed next to that fresh faced young woman with her pound of makeup on her face


Adam's wife? I think they're friends?


----------



## sdkitty

Hobbsy said:


> Adam's wife? I think they're friends?


yes, it appears to be Adam's wife.  She's probably in her 20s and looks like she's wearing little makeup in this pic.  They may be friends but I still think Gwen looks terrible in comparison


----------



## mrskolar09

One cannot disguise mutton as lamb indefinitely.  

Although I don't think Gwen looks bad.  And I'd dare most of her detractors to look as good as she does most of the time, especially at her age.


----------



## mkr

mrskolar09 said:


> One cannot disguise mutton as lamb indefinitely.
> 
> Although I don't think Gwen looks bad.  And I'd dare most of her detractors to look as good as she does most of the time, especially at her age.


I don't think she looks bad.  She's 47 and has an army of help to make her look that good.  I looked as good if not better than that at 47 - without help.  Just sayin'.


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm definitely not suggesting that's it's effortless on her part, but the way some people talk (not you, just in general) she is just awful.  
I don't care much for her style anymore, but she does appear to be in good shape for her age, and I certainly wouldn't call her unattractive.  I wish she wouldn't plaster on quite so much foundation though, but as long as she's happy with it... lol.


----------



## Compass Rose

I think she and Christina went to the same school of makeup application.


----------



## mkr

I think she still looks great but people with really light complexions can't catch a break.


----------



## scarlet555

Her skin looks so dry and cake like.  She did something to her face is what is odd, not her age.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> These three are more than just co-workers, they are best friends.
> 
> Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton helped Adam Levine celebrate a career milestone on Friday - getting a star on the Hollywood walk Of Fame.
> 
> The Voice co-stars clearly would not have missed the Maroon 5 frontman's big day for anything with Gwen making sure to document her friend's triumph on Snapchat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Blake-Shelton-Adam-Levine.html#ixzz4YQRmcdoU


the huge fake lashes, the red lip, the foundation.....she had to knww she was going to photographed in broad daylight.  she needs some professional help toning it down IMO


----------



## TC1

Behati needs her teeth whitened. Gwen looks a bit too Casper-ish


----------



## mrskolar09

mkr said:


> I think she still looks great but people with really light complexions can't catch a break.



+1

I have pretty fair skin and I never feel like I photograph well.


----------



## veyda

mrskolar09 said:


> +1
> 
> I have pretty fair skin and I never feel like I photograph well.


Ugh, me too. I hide from photographs.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> she must hate being photographed next to that fresh faced young woman with her pound of makeup on her face


I find the "freshed face" one VERY unattractive....


----------



## Sasha2012

Valentine's Day was definitely on Gwen Stefani's mind yesterday when she joined YouTube star Kandee Johnson for a discussion about 'love, life and make-up' at a Revlon 'Choose Love' event in New York City yesterday.

The 47-year-old singer was spending the romantic holiday apart from boyfriend Blake Shelton (he was in Oklahoma), but that didn't stop her from sharing a photo on Snapchat of the bouquet of flowers he had sent her mere moments before she stepped a high-heeled, over-the-knee boot on stage.

At the event, the newly minted Revlon ambassador was only too happy to explain her own take on the importance of 'choosing love', the cosmetic giant's current campaign message.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...hoosing-Love-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz4Yp31Czvq


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani looked sensational as she arrived at The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon at Rockefeller Center on Wednesday.

The Voice coach wore a very sparkly mini dress and matching shoes as she dazzled on the late night chat show.

The 47-year-old songstress showed off her platinum blonde locks which were styled in a poker straight fashion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ni-stuns-silver-mini-dress.html#ixzz4Yp4D1xVb


----------



## mrskolar09

Maybe they're an odd pairing, but she and Blake certainly seem happy. 
She looks genuinely happy when she smiles.


----------



## Deco

She looks much better with less severe makeup.


----------



## Tivo

Also studio lights flatter her more than the sun. 
And the lack of a close up.


----------



## Sasha2012

Season 12 of The Voice is just around the corner and already the coaches are primed to get back to their seats.

Today, Gwen Stefani and her fellow Voice coaches Adan Levine, Blake Shelton and Alicia Keys looked ready to go as they got in the competitive spirit before blind auditions at the Universal Studios back lot.

There was No Doubt that Gwen was the star of the show as she greeted a crowd of adoring fans wearing a dazzling champagne colored dress and sexy thigh high boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-thighs-shimmering-dress.html#ixzz4ZQJikEAr


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani enjoyed some family time at church on Sunday.

The songstress soaked up the love from two of her boys, Apollo, three, and Kingston Rossdale, 10, as they attended a religious service in Los Angeles.

The mother-of-three was just missing her middle son, eight-year-old Zuma Nesta Rock.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ani-soaks-love-boys-church.html#ixzz4aUnLuVxJ


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> Gwen Stefani enjoyed some family time at church on Sunday.
> The songstress soaked up the love from two of her boys, Apollo, three, and Kingston Rossdale, 10, as they attended a religious service in Los Angeles.
> The mother-of-three was just missing her middle son, eight-year-old Zuma Nesta Rock.
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ani-soaks-love-boys-church.html#ixzz4aUnLuVxJ


Hmm, I wonder if Zuma is spending the day with his father (who doesn't pimp him put for the cameras).


----------



## Michele26

She & Blake are making it hard to watch the new season of The Voice with their gag worthy displays of love.


----------



## sdkitty

Michele26 said:


> She & Blake are making it hard to watch the new season of The Voice with their gag worthy displays of love.


yes....I agree....wish they'd act like grownups...and then Adam with his adolescent teasing


----------



## ChanelMommy

I like her outfit in the church pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

There's always the risk of getting a humiliating gunge at the annual Nickelodeon Kids' Choice Awards.

But Gwen Stefani called the organisers' bluff on Saturday, when she attended in a slime-inspired crop top and skirt combo, in Los Angeles, accompanied by her three cut children Kingston, Zuma and Apollo.

The 47-year-old's green design resembled slime, paying homage to the award show's yearly motif of dumping emerald-colored goo on a celebrity.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-dress-Kids-Choice-Awards.html#ixzz4bA3ngVS5


----------



## bisousx

Gwen looks fantastic in the last couple outfits... her body especially! She looks like she hasn't aged when her makeup is softer.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

She looks like a cutie in the "slime" dress!


----------



## mrskolar09

I like the pink lipstick on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Shelton joked about being jealous after girlfriend Gwen Stefani heaped praise on hunky contestants Tuesday on The Voice.

'I don't even know if I was listening to your voice because I was so mesmerized by your body,' Gwen, 47, told handsome worship leader Chris Blue, 27, after his soulful performance of Miguel's Adorn.

'I don't mean it like that!' Gwen initially insisted, with boyfriend Blake, 40, looking shocked as he exclaimed: 'Hey what the!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...raises-hunky-singers-Voice.html#ixzz4c50DJS4b


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Blake Shelton joked about being jealous after girlfriend Gwen Stefani heaped praise on hunky contestants Tuesday on The Voice.
> 
> 'I don't even know if I was listening to your voice because I was so mesmerized by your body,' Gwen, 47, told handsome worship leader Chris Blue, 27, after his soulful performance of Miguel's Adorn.
> 
> 'I don't mean it like that!' Gwen initially insisted, with boyfriend Blake, 40, looking shocked as he exclaimed: 'Hey what the!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...raises-hunky-singers-Voice.html#ixzz4c50DJS4b


I find her so annoying since she's gotten involved with Blake.


----------



## mrskolar09

I really like that hairstyle on her, minus the topknot


----------



## green.bee

sdkitty said:


> I find her so annoying since she's gotten involved with Blake.


same here. she ruined the show for me.


----------



## sdkitty

green.bee said:


> same here. she ruined the show for me.


thank you
it's like she's gotten under my skin and now everything she say, does, wears is irritating
and I don't think we're alone in not liking them bringing this onto the show.  So what are the producers thinking?  You know they must be encouraging all this cute referencing to the relationship.  If I was on Twitter, I might consider sending a message to Carson Daily.


----------



## green.bee

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> it's like she's gotten under my skin and now everything she say, does, wears is irritating
> and I don't think we're alone in not liking them bringing this onto the show.  So what are the producers thinking?  You know they must be encouraging all this cute referencing to the relationship.  If I was on Twitter, I might consider sending a message to Carson Daily.


Yes! I cringe every time she speaks. I love Alicia, she is like a breath of fresh air next to all three of them.


----------



## sdkitty

green.bee said:


> Yes! I cringe every time she speaks. I love Alicia, she is like a breath of fresh air next to all three of them.


I like Alicia too.  I used to like Blake and Adam's banter but now since Adam has been making silly adolescent jokes about Blake not getting any when he goes home tonight, your girlfriend, your girlfriend that......it's all too annoying.


----------



## sdkitty

green.bee said:


> Yes! I cringe every time she speaks. I love Alicia, she is like a breath of fresh air next to all three of them.


and another thing.  apparently I missed a recent episode where the coaches sang together; I saw a clip of part of it on TV.  Reminded me I also dislike her singing voice.


----------



## Jayne1

green.bee said:


> Yes! I cringe every time she speaks. *I love Alicia, she is like a breath of fresh air next to all three of them.*


Agree!


----------



## AEGIS

mkr said:


> I think she still looks great but people with really light complexions can't catch a break.


really? why?


mkr said:


> I think she still looks great but people with really light complexions can't catch a break.





mrskolar09 said:


> +1
> 
> I have pretty fair skin and I never feel like I photograph well.


----------



## sdkitty

I know this isn't Miranda's thread but since she is talked about in this thread, I'm putting this here.  She had a historic night at the Academy of Country Music Awards.  There you go Blake.  There's a really talented woman (and beautiful)

From NY Mag.com:
  Miranda Lambert had herself a very good Sunday at the Academy of Country Music Awards. Lambert went into the night nominated for five awards and she ended up winning Album of the Year and Female Vocalist of the Year. The latter was a historic win: No one female songwriter had achieved the feat eight consecutive times before.

Lambert began her wining streak in 2009 as the top female vocalist at the awards show and in 2016 she tied with Reba McEntire for the number of wins, according to E! News. During her acceptance speech for Album of the Year, Lambert referenced her divorce from fellow Country Music star Blake Shelton, saying, “Thank you for letting me use my heartbreak and sharing it with me.”

The album, _The Weight of These Wings_, was the first body of work she released following her 2015 divorce from Shelton. The 24-song double album is the result of a year’s work and it includes plenty of heartbreaking ballads, though the songs aren’t specifically about heartbreak. That her songs were nominated, however, felt more like her “diary got nominated,” she told _The Tennessean__. _Lambert’s moving, acoustic performance of “Tin Man” during the show also served as a reminder of why the songwriter won two of the night’s best accolades.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like that top knot hairstyle. lol. I never noticed how much makeup she wears. I knew she wore it but it looks excessive for some reason.


----------



## mrskolar09

It does look like she wears it a bit thick at times.  It's not as if she's unattractive, so I think a lighter hand wouldn't hurt her.  

Miranda is overrated.  Her songs are decent, but there are those who do the same, and do it better.


----------



## sdkitty

mrskolar09 said:


> It does look like she wears it a bit thick at times.  It's not as if she's unattractive, so I think a lighter hand wouldn't hurt her.
> 
> Miranda is overrated.  Her songs are decent, but there are those who do the same, and do it better.


you may think Miranda is overrated but IMO she's way way more talented and creative than Blake or Gwen


----------



## mrskolar09

So I gathered.


----------



## Sasha2012

When it comes to fashion, there's No Doubt she's the queen of co-ordination.

But Gwen Stefani outdid herself in a deceptively simple outfit as she headed to a party in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Looking smart-casual in an embroidered jacket and jeans, a closer look showed the singer had cunningly matched her clothes to the gift she carried.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arty-without-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz4dtpJmkNk


----------



## mrskolar09

I think I would have liked it better without the jacket.  Her shoes are cute [emoji846]


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier in the day she helped her youngest son hunt for delicious Easter eggs in the garden of their home in the Hollywood Hills.

And Gwen Stefani made sure she and her boys - Apollo, three, Zuma, eight, and 10-year-old son Kingston - were smartly dressed and chocolate free when they went to church for the Easter service on Sunday in Los Angeles.

The family wore co-ordinating colors of pink, white and light blue, appropriate for the season.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-boys-church-Easter-Sunday.html#ixzz4eSeYESYH


----------



## arnott

That outfit reminds me of her Whatcha Waiting For video.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think it would have looked better with a longer, more form fitting skirt.  I also am not a fan of her hair like that.  But I like her top and the kids look cute.


----------



## terebina786

She grates on my last nerve on The Voice. Just her facial expressions and the constant "WOW!" and jumping out of her seat.  She's really just annoying.


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> She grates on my last nerve on The Voice. Just her facial expressions and the constant "WOW!" and jumping out of her seat.  She's really just annoying.


super annoying.....and at least once every episode she or Blake make reference to their relationship....last week I think he called her his girlfriend........WE KNOW


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's too old for that outfit.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> She's too old for that outfit.


yes it looks very girlish


----------



## terebina786

sdkitty said:


> super annoying.....and at least once every episode she or Blake make reference to their relationship....last week I think he called her his girlfriend........WE KNOW



Yes!  And there was one episode where she said the contestant's voice sounded a lot like hers.  Gwen needs to have several seats because a chanteuse she is not.


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> Yes!  And there was one episode where she said the contestant's voice sounded a lot like hers.  Gwen needs to have several seats because a chanteuse she is not.


her voice is mediocre at best.  And this boyfriend/girlfriend crap.  She's 47 and he's 40 or something.  Really?  Can't they just keep their cute private life off the set?


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> Yes!  And there was one episode where she said the contestant's voice sounded a lot like hers.  Gwen needs to have several seats because a chanteuse she is not.


I just sent a complaint to NBC.  I don't know if they have some sort of audience research that makes them believe the viewers want to hear about them being boyfriend and girlfriend but I just wanted to tell them this viewer doesn't need to hear it every week.


----------



## Tivo

She's rocking those piggies!


----------



## Sasha2012

There was no doubt Gwen Stefani was one proud mama on Saturday.

The 47-year-old songstress was on hand at St Brendan's Church in Los Angeles to watch her sons Kingston and Zuma make their first holy communion, whilst their father Gavin Rossdale was not present.

Looking glamorous as she watched her little boys, the No Doubt star dazzled in a floral pencil skirt with matching hot pink pumps and a high-collared white shirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atches-sons-holy-communion.html#ixzz4flRDPJZf


----------



## nastasja

mrskolar09 said:


> I think it would have looked better with a longer, more form fitting skirt.  I also am not a fan of her hair like that.  But I like her top and the kids look cute.



And just like that. It's almost like she followed your advice [emoji1]


----------



## Tivo

She looks adorable here. And her boys are so handsome.


----------



## mkr

She cleans up nice.  That pacifier though...


----------



## chowlover2

Finally! The whole family looks good.


----------



## mrskolar09

killerlife said:


> And just like that. It's almost like she followed your advice [emoji1]



Lol!  Yes!



I do think she looks great, I'm partial to pink anyway [emoji846]
Her boys are growing up so fast.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've successfully mixed business with pleasure.

And The Voice co-workers, who came out as a couple in late 2015, looked as thrilled as ever for a night out together on Sunday at the Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas.

Gwen Stefani was pictured cuddling up to her country singer beau Blake Shelton while seated together inside the show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ton-Billboard-Music-Awards.html#ixzz4hmhLnEjB


----------



## sdkitty

Gwen's not going to be on The Voice next season.  We won't get to hear all their cute references to how they're boyfriend and girlfriend


----------



## mrskolar09

That's a cute dress.  They still look happy together.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

sdkitty said:


> Gwen's not going to be on The Voice next season.  We won't get to hear all their cute references to how they're boyfriend and girlfriend


Thank god, it got annoying QUICK


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good but I think I prefer her in red lipstick.


----------



## Sasha2012

No Doubt about it, Gwen Stefani has a very unique sense of style.

The 47-year-old singer and fashion icon debuted yet another quirky look on Sunday in Los Angeles, California.

Gwen made her way into church with sons Appolo and Zuma wearing a jacket that was half trench coat, half tulle skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Stefani-steps-bizarre-coat.html#ixzz4j4qu8OZ6


----------



## Tivo

I don't know what this mess of an outfit is supposed to be, but she looks crazy.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I don't know what this mess of an outfit is supposed to be, but she looks crazy.


took the words right out of my mouth...I was going to say stupid


----------



## mrskolar09

It would have been better with a trench style shirt and none of the tulle stuff.  From the waist up she looks cute.


----------



## berrydiva

I actually like that jacket with the sheer fabric as the skirt...it's funky.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani has still got it. On Sunday, the star flaunted her fit physique while sporting a teeny bikini in Newport Beach, California, where she grew up.

The 47-year-old singer put her amazing abs and lean legs on display thanks to the patterned two-piece.

Not seen was her beau of one year, Blake Shelton, who she met on set of The Voice and has been inseparable from ever since. Her three children with Gavin Rossdale were also not pictured.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Stefani-shows-beach-body.html#ixzz4oR8kGfaG


----------



## bisousx

Wow she looks incredible. And I like the entire beach look on her


----------



## Swanky

She's in amazing shape!  That much jewelry + sand + salt = me going crazy! lol


----------



## mkr

I'm thinking about the tan lines she's going to have on her neck.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Haha I can never wear that much jewelry on the beach. The sheer thought of it makes me itch. But, I'm not a celebrity so no one is taking a pap pic of me.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her body looks great!


----------



## Freckles1

Fantastic and healthy


----------



## lanasyogamama

Amazing


----------



## Sasha2012

No Doubt about it, Gwen Stefani has a very unique sense of style.

The 47-year-old singer and fashion icon debuted yet another quirky look on Sunday in Los Angeles, California.

Gwen made her way into church with sons Kingston, Appolo and Zuma wearing a slouchy, loudly-printed top with a denim mini skirt and cage heels for a trip to church.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...im-mini-skirt-heels-church.html#ixzz4p0nkz4X8


----------



## mrskolar09

I like that lighter lip on her.  Don't care for the top though.


----------



## peppermintpatty

She looks sad in these last photo's and rough!


----------



## mkr

I don't think the skirt is short enough for church.


----------



## Cocoabean

mkr said:


> I don't think the skirt is short enough for church.



The higher the hem the closer to God!


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I don't think the skirt is short enough for church.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

It must be "come as you are" Sunday.


----------



## baglover1973

she knows her youngest son can walk right?


----------



## mrskolar09

I can't hate on that, my youngest can walk fine and I still carry him a good bit.  
I guess some kids just prefer it.


----------



## mkr

If you carry them they can't run off.


----------



## baglover1973

mkr said:


> If you carry them they can't run off.



I feel ya, but he looks like he is what? 3? Is he going to really run off?  I have a son, I am speaking from experience.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I should stop visiting this thread.  Every time I do I am disappointed to see what cosmetic surgery did to her once beautiful, "uniquely hers" face.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Agree, if she only fixed the gummy smile and left everything else alone, it would have been more than enough.


----------



## skarsbabe

Interesting church attire...!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's had a long-standing love for Japanese-inspired fashion.

And Gwen Stefani continued to show off sublime sense of style on her T-shirt as she was spotted in Los Angeles on Friday.

The 47-year-old singer looked as stunning as ever as she stopped off with her sons to see her boyfriend Blake Shelton.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-sunrise-Tee-takes-sons.html#ixzz4pXRzGIN4


----------



## mrskolar09

She looks pretty cute.  I would have gone with a shorter length for the shirt, but I like her hair and makeup


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's nice to see her in a slightly more relaxed look.


----------



## Sasha2012

Whatever else is on her packed schedule, Gwen Stefani makes one regular outing - to church.

And the singer looked pretty as a petal on Sunday, as she joined her growing boys at their regular place of worship.

The mother-of-three wore a long black maxi dress embroidered with colorful flower, which she teamed with delicate sandals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Stefani-wears-floral-dress.html#ixzz4pgS8gxkr


----------



## mrskolar09

Don't care for the sheer part in the middle, but it's not terrible.  
I wouldn't wear it, but then my church isn't in Cali either lol


----------



## mrskolar09

She and Blake have lasted a while now.  They really do seem to enjoy each other.


----------



## Swanky

I loved carrying my kids sometimes until they outgrew me.


----------



## skarsbabe

mrskolar09 said:


> Don't care for the sheer part in the middle, but it's not terrible.
> I wouldn't wear it, but then my church isn't in Cali either lol


Seriously! This family's church attire just cracks me up. I can't imagine wearing this stuff there!


----------



## mrskolar09

I know!  Lol, most people here don't venture beyond cap sleeves or shorts, I can't imagine how a miniskirt would go over


----------



## sdkitty

skarsbabe said:


> Seriously! This family's church attire just cracks me up. I can't imagine wearing this stuff there!


I'm not a fan of hers but I have to say her in So Cal it's very common to see people wearing shorts to church


----------



## lovieluvslux

Wow. She can't go to church in peace w/o photographers snapping her up.  It almost as if she posing for camera??!

Either way I love her style and she looks good.


----------



## sdkitty

lovieluvslux said:


> Wow. She can't go to church in peace w/o photographers snapping her up.  It almost as if she posing for camera??!
> 
> Either way I love her style and she looks good.


she gets her picture taken going to church all the time.....I guess either she encourages it or they know what church she goes to.......you wouldn't think there would be that much demand for these pics


----------



## mkr

I'm just glad to see a celebrity going to church.


----------



## mrskolar09

lovieluvslux said:


> Wow. She can't go to church in peace w/o photographers snapping her up.  It almost as if she posing for camera??!
> 
> Either way I love her style and she looks good.



Once they figure out what church she attends, it's probably fairly easy to catch her for a photo.  If I knew I'd be papped at church, I'd probably put a lot of effort into what I wore too, I guess.  

I do think she looks good though.  I don't always like her choice of clothing, but she does wear it all well


----------



## Sasha2012

She has always been something of a high flyer.

And that was literally the case when Gwen Stefani treated her boys to a playdate at a trampoline centre in Los Angeles on Thursday.

No Doubt she was looking forward to a spot of bouncing herself, given her well-documented love of fitness activities.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-boys-trampoline-playdate.html#ixzz4qk1n4cVS


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She's had a long-standing love for Japanese-inspired fashion.
> 
> And Gwen Stefani continued to show off sublime sense of style on her T-shirt as she was spotted in Los Angeles on Friday.
> 
> The 47-year-old singer looked as stunning as ever as she stopped off with her sons to see her boyfriend Blake Shelton.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-sunrise-Tee-takes-sons.html#ixzz4pXRzGIN4


if that wasn't her boys I would think that´s not her


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been flaunting their affection for each other since going public with their romance nearly two years ago.

And Gwen Stefani, 47, and Blake Shelton, 40, looked like a young couple in love as they tended to meetings hand-in-hand in Los Angeles on Wednesday afternoon.

The musical duo wore matching denim ensembles, as Gwen sported a pair of custom black and white checkered Vans featuring an image of Blake's face.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ton-wear-matching-denim-LA.html#ixzz4tSDjeU3i


----------



## sdkitty

I'm just glad she's not on the voice this season


----------



## meluvs2shop

^was that her decision? She seemed to love it plus she worked with her beau.

Hudson looks interesting. I need to figure out her shoe bit bc I’m highly confused by it.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> ^was that her decision? She seemed to love it plus she worked with her beau.
> 
> Hudson looks interesting. I need to figure out her shoe bit bc I’m highly confused by it.


IDK.  They seem to only consistently keep Blake and Adam.  All the others come and go.


----------



## Sasha2012

They began dating after sitting on the judges panel together on The Voice.

And on Sunday, Gwen Stefani, 47, and boyfriend Blake Shelton, 41, attended a memorial service for their The Voice co-star Carson Daly's mother.

The couple walked side by side as they arrived for the service in Palm Desert, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ks-chic-beau-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz4teZItM5T


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the image of showbiz glamoir when she hits the stage.

But Gwen Stefani was in a casual, comfortable-looking outfit when she was spotted taking a stroll in Studio City on Friday.

The 47-year-old pop singer wore a cheerful top reading: 'Good Vibes Only' - and her black bra was visible out the side of it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ra-beneath-upbeat-tank-top.html#ixzz4uBTBHtFr


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks like she might be sporting a baby bump in that black dress. Her belly is sticking out and she's generally pretty thin.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's turning 48 in a couple days, so a pregnancy would surprise me. Although Hollywood doesn't seem to follow the normal timelines there.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> They began dating after sitting on the judges panel together on The Voice.
> 
> And on Sunday, Gwen Stefani, 47, and boyfriend Blake Shelton, 41, attended a memorial service for their The Voice co-star Carson Daly's mother.
> 
> The couple walked side by side as they arrived for the service in Palm Desert, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ks-chic-beau-Blake-Shelton.html#ixzz4teZItM5T


I think she could have come up with something more conservative for a funeral service.


----------



## tulipfield

sdkitty said:


> I think she could have come up with something more conservative for a funeral service.



Some people have to make everything about themselves.  >.>


----------



## Sasha2012

She's religiously kept up the family tradition of taking her three boys to church since her split with their dad, Bush front man Gavin Rossdale

And Gwen Stefani stuck to her usual routine as she took Apollo, three, and nine-year-old Zuma to a Los Angeles church on Sunday.

The  47-year-old No Doubt star wore an eye-catching ensemble for the service.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-sons-Apollo-Zuma-church.html#ixzz4uxnUju00


----------



## Jayne1

She's a brunette, yet I have never seen dark roots, even once.

Shouldn't her hair be ruined if she does the roots every 12 days or so?


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> She's a brunette, yet I have never seen dark roots, even once.
> 
> Shouldn't her hair be ruined if she does the roots every 12 days or so?


That's what I like best about her, no roots. I read somewhere that if she has roots she will wear a hat til they are colored. I've never seen roots and have followed her for years.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> That's what I like best about her, no roots. I read somewhere that if she has roots she will wear a hat til they are colored. I've never seen roots and have followed her for years.


Exactly -- and when you think of the contrast from brunette to white, those roots should show through in days.

But shouldn't her scalp get sore with all that constant bleach? I look at her and my scalp hurts.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Someone said on this thread that her ability to never have roots is her best kept secret.


----------



## Tivo

lanasyogamama said:


> Someone said on this thread that her ability to never have roots is her best kept secret.


I’m impressed by how strong her hair is! She’s put it through a lot and it still looks healthy!


----------



## mkr

Could it be wigs?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ni-blake-shelton-focused-on-getting-pregnant/

Alrighty then.


----------



## knasarae

chowlover2 said:


> That's what I like best about her, no roots. I read somewhere that if she has roots she will wear a hat til they are colored. I've never seen roots and have followed her for years.


I read that too.. I think it was an interview she did years ago.


----------



## Sasha2012

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ni-blake-shelton-focused-on-getting-pregnant/

*Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton Are Focused on ‘Getting Pregnant’*

Of all Blake Shelton’s roles, there are few he relishes more than Oklahoma tourist guide. Introducing girlfriend Gwen Stefani and her boys — Kingston, 11, Zuma, 9, and Apollo, 3 — to his home state is thrilling, he recently told _Entertainment Tonight_. “It’s been a lot of fun for me to be the one to get to expose them to this,” he said of bringing everyone to the September 30 opening of his Tishomingo eatery, Ole Red. “They love it so much, her entire family.”

Everyone from her sons to her parents are enamored with the country life, insists Shelton: “There’s times when we’ve had holiday gatherings, and I’m talking about 30-plus family members from her side, from my side.”

Come Christmas 2018, they’re hoping to make room for one more. Blissful two years into their surprising romance, the country music sensation, 41, and the 48-year-old rocker turned fashion mogul are eager to expand their family, multiple sources reveal in the new issue of _Us Weekly_.

The divorcées — he announced the end of his marriage to Miranda Lambert in July 2015; she split with her husband of 13 years, Gavin Rossdale, a month later — “will get married one day,” says a Shelton insider, “but right now they are hyper-focused on getting pregnant.”

Noting the No Doubt front woman learned she was expecting Apollo at the age of 43, the source says she and the nine-time Country Music Association Award winner are confident they’ll have a child together. “They believe there is still a chance for Gwen,” says the Shelton insider. “They are incredibly hopeful.”

Becoming a dad has long been on Shelton’s wish list. His urge to start a family was a factor in his split with Lambert, says a friend. So when his romance with Stefani became serious, he was upfront about his future plans. “Blake told Gwen he does want kids of his own,” says a Shelton source, “and Gwen was willing to try. With her, Blake has the exact relationship and family life he’d hoped to have with Miranda. Gwen’s everything he wants.”

A child of their own would be the icing on the proverbial cake. “Gwen and Blake started talking quickly about having a baby,” says a close Shelton confidante. But so far that dream has been elusive, says the Shelton insider. Though the couple first began trying for a baby last year, “starting a family has not been easy for them,” says the insider. “It’s something that they really want and it’s just not working out the way they wanted it to.”

Despite the hardship, the pair are rock solid. “They struggle they’re facing is making them stronger,” says the Shelton insider. “They are so committed to one another and protective of one another.”


----------



## Tivo

Well Janet did it...


----------



## Sasha2012

She catapulted to stardom as singer.

But Gwen Stefani transformed into a mermaid as she took her sons Zuma, nine, and Apollo, three, trick-or-treating in Los Angeles on Halloween.

The 48-year-old traded in her iconic edgy hairstyle for long, flowing bright blonde waves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-trick-treating-Halloween.html#ixzz4xDd4DcL4


----------



## mkr

She seems to be a good mom.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Re; Her blonde hair and roots, she gave an interview when she was spokeswoman for L'oreal - she gave this interview to Instyle


> Fans can rejoice that they can copy Gwen’s famous blonde do without having to set foot in a high end salon.”My hair color is L’Oréal, but I won’t reveal the number,” she teases.
> Although Gwen isn’t open about the hair shade she wears, she does follow a secret hair regimen that a very famous Hollywood icon would do. “I do my roots as often as Marilyn Monroe did hers,



Then her stylist Danilo gave a contradicting interview to E!


> Indeed, a concept that another iconic blond understood as well. "When I was coming up, I remember I was told that Marilyn would have her hairstylist come touch up her roots every ten days…with a Q-tip. And I remember thinking, ‘Wow that's a lot!'" Danilo laughs.
> But really? We pressed him. Gwen's never missed a touchup? In nearly 20 years?
> 
> "Well, maybe if she goes on vacation…But we really don't let it go for too long."  Ah, well, perhaps that explains why Ms. Stefani favors hats during her downtime.
> 
> Ok, back to the strict schedule. To be blunt: How does she not go bald with all that bleaching?
> 
> "We haven't used bleach since 2004,"Danilo shared. "I developed a high-lift formula that achieves the same effect but saves the quality of her hair. I did a lot of research and really looked at places of origins for blond hair color like Germany and Scandinavia.  I've spent years finding and testing new lines and technology."
> Formula is important, for sure. But there is another major component in the works here.
> 
> But as it turns out, Danilo’s routine with Stefani is even more stringent: touch-ups every seven to eight days
> 
> "Every Monday in the trailer when she's doing The Voice,  I color, wash and treat her hair," he says, going on to explain that while the color is working on her roots, he coats the rest of her hair with a pack of deep conditioner and leaves it on for around 45 minutes.


----------



## baglover1973

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Re; Her blonde hair and roots, she gave an interview when she was spokeswoman for L'oreal - she gave this interview to Instyle
> 
> 
> Then her stylist Danilo gave a contradicting interview to E!



that is a LOT of work to look unnatural .....never though blonde was flattering to her skin tone. at least not that harsh platinum ...just saying


----------



## mundodabolsa

baglover1973 said:


> that is a LOT of work to look unnatural .....never though blonde was flattering to her skin tone. at least not that harsh platinum ...just saying



I think that's exactly the point of her look, to look unnatural.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blake Shelton's not just the Sexiest Man Alive, he might also be the luckiest!

That was evident as his lady love, Gwen Stefani, looked gorgeous Tuesday as she appeared on The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon.

The Anaheim, California native, 48, wore a number of eye-catching ensembles as she was snapped on the set of the NBC franchise.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stuns-Tonight-Jimmy-Fallon.html#ixzz4zGl0XCIE


----------



## Sasha2012

She's well and truly in the festive spirit after releasing a brand new Christmas album.

And Gwen Stefani was enjoying some seasonal fun in the Bryant Park neighborhood of New York where she was pre-taping her performance for this year's Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade on Tuesday.

The singer, 48, commanded attention in a silver fringed number with a thigh skimming hem as she hit the stage to sing her holiday song You Make It Feel Like Christmas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lver-Christmas-performance.html#ixzz4zGm7QSjB


----------



## Singra

She looks good. I haven't seen her in a while the last time I saw her she wasn't looking so great. 

I always look at her hair and think of the the and maintenance that must go into it and it's been that way for most of her life.


----------



## terebina786

Looks like she's trying to hide a baby bump.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She really wants to sell this Christmas album!


----------



## pixiejenna

terebina786 said:


> Looks like she's trying to hide a baby bump.


I was thinking the same thing. She has a belly in the profile pic and she's so tiny I can't believe that it's her "normal" belly. She also looks healthier than normal (small weight gain)  less frail looking. The swinging fringe dress and huge puffy coat are both great ways to help hide it.


----------



## Sasha2012

She discussed romance and her devastating marital breakdown in a revealing glossy magazine interview released on Monday.

And Gwen Stefani was wearing her heart on her chest as she attended the Empire State Building lighting ceremony in New York City later that day.

But just hours later she was spotted in two more daring outfits to promote her new single You Make It Feel Like Christmas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-cute-heart-motif-LBD-NYC.html#ixzz4zGs4VvtR


----------



## DesigningStyle

Oh my her face looks frozen.  What is going on?


----------



## Sasha2012

DesigningStyle said:


> Oh my her face looks frozen.  What is going on?



*Gwen Stefani, Before and After*





Gwen Stefani in 1996.

First pic is from 1996, when Gwen was on the cusp of fame as a 27-year-old singer. Ah, the '90s! Skinny brows, first-generation marsala lipstick, a bindi and the strangest lowlights I've ever seen. I can't help but notice how much wider Gwen's nose looks compared to the present. (Not that she wasn't attractive here with her original nose.)





Gwen Stefani at the 1997 Billboard Music Awards.

Possibly an early rhinoplasty took place? Gwen already looks different in this 1997 shot. Maybe it's just the angles here, but this is much closer to the Gwen we know today, save for the brow-area action. This isn't the same nose she has today, but it seems narrower than in the first pic.






Gwen Stefani at the 2001 VH1/Vogue Fashion Awards.

In 2001, Gwen launched a brand new look. This is when platinum blonde hair and red lipstick became her signature. Brows are a little softer, thank goodness, but that lip liner is truly unfortunate.





Gwen Stefani at the 2005 Billboard Music Awards.

I think her brows seem higher compared to, say, 2001. (So, Botox?) Her forehead is also incredibly smooth.





Gwen Stefani at the 2006 Billboard Music Awards.

OMG, this hair—I die! I also love seeing Gwen _sans_ red lipstick and with fresher skin. She didn't over-draw her lips here, so the upper one is naturally thin (and I think that's totally fine). You can see the evidence of Botox in the new angles of her brows. Instead of coming down at the tails, they're arching upward.





Gwen Stefani at the 2009 Vanity Fair Oscar party.

Gwen turned 40 in 2009—so gorgeous. It's nice to see her brows looking more natural here. Does this woman know how to work a red lipstick or what?!





Gwen Stefani at the 2014 MTV Video Music Awards.

Lainey Gossip called this a "Kidman eye"—as in Nicole Kidman, whose cosmetic interventions are well-documented. In other words, Gwen's face is so frozen here from the 'tox that one eye can't open normally. Do you see it?





Gwen Stefani at the 2014 People Magazine Awards.

Meep! I don't know why people get on Nicole Kidman's case so much, because Gwen seems JUST as frozen, if not more. Also chec out her newly plumped upper lip.





Gwen Stefani at the 2016 Radio Disney Music Awards.

If anything, Gwen looks younger here than a few years before! I'm happy to see her back with the red lipstick; that and the the ponytail make her look so fresh. However, you can still see the injections everywhere (lips, cheeks, forehead).





Gwen Stefani at the 2017 Kids' Choice Awards.

And here's our latest shot of Gwen. She's still favouring the heavy lashes, drawn-on brows... and plumped-up cheeks.

So what do the experts think about Gwen's beauty transformation? According to Dr. Anthony Youn: "Her eyes look more open, and may be the result of a conservative, well-performed upper eyelid lift, which is called blepharoplasty. Her forehead is also exceedingly smooth for a woman her age, possibly due to injections of Botox. I also suspect that her perfect skin could be the result of some well-performed chemical peels. It also appears that her nose has been thinned at one time."

https://beautyeditor.ca/2015/01/21/gwen-stefani-before-and-after


----------



## mrskolar09

She looks great on the cover of Marie Claire.  I like the nude lipstick.


----------



## Tivo

Gwen's face is looking so odd. Botox overload


----------



## Sasha2012

She wowed the crowds at the Westfield London Christmas light switch on.

And superstar Gwen Stefani, 48, continued to stun fans as she arrived at BBC Radio Two Studios in London on Friday.

The blonde rocker was in the capital to promote her new festive single You Make It Feel Like Christmas as part of her new holiday-themed album.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...old-dress-thigh-high-boots.html#ixzz501cYBCcm


----------



## Tivo

That lip filler is really obvious in those photos.


----------



## gazoo

I wish the thick drawn eyebrow fad would die already.


----------



## Lounorada

gazoo said:


> I wish the thick drawn eyebrow fad would die already.


Agreed. Plus, Gwen looks far better with a thinner brow. The thick brow ages her IMO.

I wish the heavy, caked-on, embalmed looking make-up trend would end. I couldn't imagine wearing that much makeup EVER... ugh


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks good in pics, but I’m guessing in person it would all seem very odd and overdone.


----------



## Elaria

lanasyogamama said:


> She looks good in pics, but I’m guessing in person it would all seem very odd and overdone.



I’ve seen her in person at the BNP Paribas up close and she looks fantastic. The make up doesn’t look as caked on in person as it does in pictures actually. I’ve only ever seen her with the red lips and have seen her about 3 times. Last time was about a month before she found out about Gavin cheating and leaving him. She is stunning and is an attentive mother. Her kids are super sweet and well behaved.


----------



## Jayne1

Elaria said:


> I’ve seen her in person at the BNP Paribas up close and she looks fantastic. The make up doesn’t look as caked on in person as it does in pictures actually. I’ve only ever seen her with the red lips and have seen her about 3 times. Last time was about a month before she found out about Gavin cheating and leaving him. She is stunning and is an attentive mother. Her kids are super sweet and well behaved.


Did you see her up close? Like a friend talking to a friend?

Because I think. as the poster said above, up close you see all the caked on makeup and all the artificial add ons. I've seen celebrities up close and their veneers are shockingly fake looking.  But from far, they do look nice.


----------



## sdkitty

Elaria said:


> I’ve seen her in person at the BNP Paribas up close and she looks fantastic. The make up doesn’t look as caked on in person as it does in pictures actually. I’ve only ever seen her with the red lips and have seen her about 3 times. Last time was about a month before she found out about Gavin cheating and leaving him. She is stunning and is an attentive mother. Her kids are super sweet and well behaved.


I'm not a fan of Gwen.  She gets on my last nerve since she got together with Blake.  But I have to admit she must be pretty IRL based on the reactions of the contestants on The Voice.


----------



## Elaria

Jayne1 said:


> Did you see her up close? Like a friend talking to a friend?
> 
> Because I think. as the poster said above, up close you see all the caked on makeup and all the artificial add ons. I've seen celebrities up close and their veneers are shockingly fake looking.  But from far, they do look nice.



I was 4 or 5 feet from her face. I’m sure if I was less than 1 foot in front of her face I would see some caking, but she looked fantastic from 5 feet away. She is very slim, but not overly so and has impeccable taste in clothing. 

I agree that after Blake she did become somewhat annoying on the show and in tabloids, but that behavior was not translated in person at all. She seems pretty normal and was eating a hot dog as opposed to the 5 different salad selections we had. Of course I’m sure that isn’t a monthly occurrence for her.

She looks unreal for her age and kid count in my opinion and is much prettier in person.


----------



## mrskolar09

Her kids always seem to be nice and pretty well behaved.  I’m not surprised that she’s a good mom.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently held forth about the power of worship in her life.

And Gwen Stefani was photographed this Sunday arriving at church services with her three sons by her ex-husband Gavin Rossdale.

Keeping cozy in a stylishly fringed grey sweater, Gwen, 48, walked alongside her children - Kingston, 11, Zuma, nine, and Apollo, three.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ni-takes-three-sons-church.html#ixzz50uuunZQ8


----------



## baglover1973

Just watched her on the Today Show....wow is she hard to listen to when she speaks!  Like, like, like....like....How old is she again? It was painful.


----------



## sdkitty

baglover1973 said:


> Just watched her on the Today Show....wow is she hard to listen to when she speaks!  Like, like, like....like....How old is she again? It was painful.


she grates on my nerves


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent the holidays with her children and country singer boyfriend Blake Shelton.

And on Sunday, Gwen Stefani stepped out cutting a chic figure while attending church in Los Angeles.

The 48-year-old singer was spotted heading into church services with her three sons - Kingston, 11, Zuma, nine, and Apollo, three.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...attends-church-children-LA.html#ixzz53YrsFhsm


----------



## Jayne1

Is there such a thing as a scalp transplant?  How else to explain a brunette who never has the slightest dark root showing. Ever.


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> Is there such a thing as a scalp transplant?  How else to explain a brunette who never has the slightest dark root showing. Ever.



I think someone on here posted an older interview that she gets her roots done very often, and wears hats on "off" days.  Pretty impressive feat lol.


----------



## mrskolar09

I remember reading that somewhere as well.  

Honestly, I’m so used to seeing her blonde at this point that I had forgotten she is naturally a brunette.  
Although I can still recall her pink and blue hair from when I was a teenager lol


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been a couple for over two years.

And Gwen Stefani proved she is as loved-up as ever with beau Blake Shelton as they were seen ambling along the shores in Playa del Carmen in Mexico - during which she showed off her famous abs.

The 48-year-old No Doubt songstress looked incredible in a white bikini with a perilously low-cut crochet sarong around her waist while Blake, 41, who was named People Magazine's Sexiest Man Alive last year, covered-up in shorts and a shirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...i-shows-gym-honed-physique.html#ixzz5546eSYjO


----------



## lanasyogamama

How do people survive on the beach without a hat and sunglasses?  My skin is so fair, I immediately feel like I'm burning.


----------



## Swanky

pap stroll much? lol   She looks amazing!  

I can see the breakage from her vigorous hair coloring when it's up like that though.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

She’s adorable


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Is there such a thing as a scalp transplant?  How else to explain a brunette who never has the slightest dark root showing. Ever.



http://www.eonline.com/news/787022/...-platinum-blond-for-20-years-the-inside-story


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/787022/...-platinum-blond-for-20-years-the-inside-story


From brunette to platinum without using bleach?  The guy should sell his invention.


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> From brunette to platinum without using bleach?  The guy should sell his invention.


Yea I'm sure she must pay him a pretty penny.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton spent some quality family time with her three sons on Sunday.

The group was spotted making their way into Easter morning services in Los Angeles with Kingston, 11, Zuma, nine, and Apollo, four.

Gwen looked stunning for the outing in a black floral dress teamed up with a knee-length trench coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Blake-Shelton-three-sons.html#ixzz5BTIVAsqK


----------



## poopsie

Isn't that child a bit old for a pacifier?


----------



## mrskolar09

I’m here for this... can’t wait to see what it all looks like!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks so sad in the church pics.


----------



## Grande Latte

Blake seems to have taken on well with the kids. Good for her.

Oh, and I don't think that's a "sad" look from Gwen. It seems like she just doesn't want to be photographed that day.


----------



## mkr

Good grief she borrowed JLo’s ugly purse.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Good grief she borrowed JLo’s ugly purse.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> Good grief she borrowed JLo’s ugly purse.



Looks like the purse and shoes were sponsored by Loub.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She needs to stop what she's doing to her face. I barely recognised her. It's not just the nude lip either.






http://www.eonline.com/news/927757/...g-no-doubt-together-at-acm-awards-after-party


----------



## baglover1973

poopsie said:


> Isn't that child a bit old for a pacifier?



funny, i mentioned that and the fact that he is being carried before and got slayed...but yes, and yes.


----------



## peppermintpatty

It's nice to see her in something besides the red lip. But that nude lip does not do anything for her. Really washes her out!


----------



## Tivo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She needs to stop what she's doing to her face. I barely recognised her. It's not just the nude lip either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/927757/...g-no-doubt-together-at-acm-awards-after-party


Am I seeing things or is her nose different?


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> Am I seeing things or is her nose different?



When did her nose get so long?!


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> When did her nose get so long?!


Right? Her face looks so different


----------



## lanasyogamama

Has Gwen been replaced with a bot?


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been head over heels since falling for each other on The Voice in 2015.

And Gwen Stefani was sure to be at love Blake Shelton's side for Sunday's Academy Of Country Music Awards at Las Vegas's MGM Grand Garden Arena.

The No Doubt diva, 48, made jaws drop wearing a mod looking mini-dress which put her perky chest and long legs on full display while she supported her country crooner love, 41.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-beau-Blake-Shelton-ACMs.html#ixzz5CxByN01Y


----------



## skarsbabe

I feel like there's a time when you should realize you are about to be 50. NOT 30. Stop effing with your face Gwen!


----------



## threadbender

She may have had work done, well, yes, she had work done. But, it is far better than many out there. I still think she s pretty.


----------



## Freckles1

I like them together. He’s stable and that seems to be what she needs.


----------



## Chamber Doll

She still looks great......but different
I like her lil perky boobs
she makes me want to work out (almost)  =/

it's be interesting to see how she'll look when she's 60


----------



## Grande Latte

I think she's been tweaking her face for the longest time. How can you NOT if you're a super famous artist. But nonetheless, the work done is still acceptable. Most importantly, I think it's LOVE that's made her real age-less.

If I were dating super hunk country singer, I'd be 10 years younger too!


----------



## mdcx

I like that she keeps her own style, and he keeps his. Country plus rock chick / high fashion.


----------



## mrskolar09

The thicker brows still alter her face, she had the thinner brows that were popular for such a long time, seeing her with a fuller brow still throws me.  

She may have had work done, but at least hers isn’t extremely ott like others in the industry.  I think she’s look amazing with a pink lip, wish she’d give it a go.


----------



## bagnutt

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been head over heels since falling for each other on The Voice in 2015.
> 
> And Gwen Stefani was sure to be at love Blake Shelton's side for Sunday's Academy Of Country Music Awards at Las Vegas's MGM Grand Garden Arena.
> 
> The No Doubt diva, 48, made jaws drop wearing a mod looking mini-dress which put her perky chest and long legs on full display while she supported her country crooner love, 41.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-beau-Blake-Shelton-ACMs.html#ixzz5CxByN01Y



Nicole K is looking scary as hell these days!


----------



## Irishgal

Grande Latte said:


> I think she's been tweaking her face for the longest time. How can you NOT if you're a super famous artist. But nonetheless, the work done is still acceptable. Most importantly, I think it's LOVE that's made her real age-less.
> 
> If I were dating super hunk country singer, I'd be 10 years younger too!



You are spot on. None of this work was done at the same time. Most who have altered their noses have done it over time, with multiple rhinoplasties. Think Scarlet Johansson who went from a nose that looked like a blob to a nicely done nose. She had more than one procedure. 
The logic of course being to will look less dramatic to do over time- and it also allows the person to see how they like the changes and how it fits the rest of the face before doing more.


----------



## mdcx

Irishgal said:


> You are spot on. None of this work was done at the same time. Most who have altered their noses have done it over time, with multiple rhinoplasties. Think Scarlet Johansson who went from a nose that looked like a blob to a nicely done nose. She had more than one procedure.
> The logic of course being to will look less dramatic to do over time- and it also allows the person to see how they like the changes and how it fits the rest of the face before doing more.


Someone else who has had multiple surgeries over a long time period is actress Eiza Gonzalez, such a difference: https://beautyeditor.ca/2016/12/21/eiza-gonzalez-before-and-after


----------



## Grande Latte

mdcx said:


> Someone else who has had multiple surgeries over a long time period is actress Eiza Gonzalez, such a difference: https://beautyeditor.ca/2016/12/21/eiza-gonzalez-before-and-after



Wow. What a transformation. I like her most in 2015.


----------



## arnott

mdcx said:


> Someone else who has had multiple surgeries over a long time period is actress Eiza Gonzalez, such a difference: https://beautyeditor.ca/2016/12/21/eiza-gonzalez-before-and-after



Holy crap!   I had no idea she looked like a completely different person in 2008-2009!


----------



## Grande Latte

I learned something from my doc today. There’s reproductive age, there’s medical age, and there’s appearance age. All quite different. Hahaha!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

People famously wear their hearts on their sleeves.

Gwen Stefani wear hers on her shoes.

On Saturday, the rocker, 48, was spotted at her nine-year-old son Zuma's basketball game in a pair of Vans loafers with her beau Blake Shelton's face emblazoned on them.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-face-sons-basketball-game.html#ixzz5FLmQgpKw


----------



## Stephie2800

Is she serious with those shoes???


----------



## Compass Rose

If I wanted to make a subtle statement about walking all over someone, I'd probably wear a pair of these.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I don't know about walking all over Blake Shelton. But the down coat is really nice. Love the florals and blue, makes cold weather not so dreary. But why the hell is she wearing a down jacket this time of year?


----------



## mdcx

I did wonder if her kids made the shoes for her and she's wearing them to be nice.


----------



## Tivo

Gwen looks unrecognizable


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> Gwen looks unrecognizable


she does look different
what has changed?


----------



## mkr

She’s not wearing her signature red lip.


----------



## Compass Rose

Meh.......


----------



## Tivo

Her face has changed so much since 4 years ago.


----------



## leeann

Her forehead and eyes are pulled very tight and maybe new cheeks?


----------



## lanasyogamama

She used to be so cool.


----------



## mrskolar09

I saw an article that predicted plastic surgery of various celebrities and they suspected her of Botox and different fillers to account for the changes in her face.  They also said her nose has slimmed down and there have been subtle changes to her eyes over the years that could be from surgery.  All in all, she still looks good, but when compared to pics from several years ago, the difference definitely becomes more apparent.


----------



## Irishgal

Here’s a before and after.


----------



## Stephie2800

I think she looks beautiful but a bit over done and I miss the berry lips.


----------



## Irishgal

I think it’s some of the best PS work I’ve seen.


----------



## CeeJay

Stephie2800 said:


> I think she looks beautiful but a bit over done and I miss the berry lips.


Would LOVE to see her tone down her hair; something more honey blonde.  Then again, I guess the platinum blonde is one of her signature looks; she must have a very good Hair Stylist because it doesn't look truly horrible like others who go super blonde!


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> I think it’s some of the best PS work I’ve seen.


I can't decide! In some ways, I think she has changed too much. Eyes, upper and lower, brow, nose, lips, teeth and gums... did I miss anything?

In other ways, I guess it is very good work.

What I do think for sure is that her makeup is _too heavy.
	

		
			
		

		
	


_


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Here’s a before and after.


Nose looks quite different.  I think for a "regular" person, her old nose would not be noticed as wide or large.  But compared to her nose now, it does look kinda big


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I can't decide! In some ways, I think she has changed too much. Eyes, upper and lower, brow, nose, lips, teeth and gums... did I miss anything?
> 
> In other ways, I guess it is very good work.
> 
> What I do think for sure is that *her makeup is *_*too heavy*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278826
> _


HOLY CRAP .. totally 100% agree with you ~Jayne1~ .. YUCK!!!  If I were a man, this would be a total turn-off for me, but I guess some guys like that heavily made-up look (god knows, I see plenty of it out here!).


----------



## 2cello

Where is that picture from?  It could be she needed "stage makeup" for whatever event that was (and wasn't designed for close-ups).  But I will also say the pic doesn't really look like her, she's very pretty but more "homogenous pretty" after all the plastic surgery.


----------



## Compass Rose

My husband thinks I am the most beautiful woman in the universe, but if I had my picture taken through a 10x loupe, I would look like satan.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I can't decide! In some ways, I think she has changed too much. Eyes, upper and lower, brow, nose, lips, teeth and gums... did I miss anything?
> 
> In other ways, I guess it is very good work.
> 
> What I do think for sure is that her makeup is _too heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278826
> _


what surprises me about this pic is that with all the work she's had done and with all the heavy makeup she wears, she seems to have overlooked hair on her upper lip?


----------



## Compass Rose

sdkitty said:


> what surprises me about this pic is that with all the work she's had done and with all the heavy makeup she wears, she seems to have overlooked hair on her upper lip?


There, again.....that evil 10 power loupe shows every flaw....


----------



## 2cello

sdkitty said:


> what surprises me about this pic is that with all the work she's had done and with all the heavy makeup she wears, she seems to have overlooked hair on her upper lip?



You're tough.  I didn't even notice it.


----------



## sdkitty

2cello said:


> You're tough.  I didn't even notice it.


well, as someone said, I wouldn't want to be photographed that close up....but she seems so Vain, I'm surprised she would miss that with her magnifying mirror


----------



## limom

For a woman this fair, she is aging like fine wine. Surgeries and all.
And I love her youngish style. It makes her look more youthful ,imo.


----------



## bagsforme

I saw her in person last week at a taping of The Voice.  She looks great and not to overdone other than the botox.  She's also not as tiny as I thought she would be.  Kelly actually looks thinner in person than on tv.


----------



## sdkitty

bagsforme said:


> I saw her in person last week at a taping of The Voice.  She looks great and not to overdone other than the botox.  She's also not as tiny as I thought she would be.  Kelly actually looks thinner in person than on tv.


I think Kelly lost quite a bit of weight......I would expect Gwen would be thin and average or taller height


----------



## lanasyogamama

bagsforme said:


> I saw her in person last week at a taping of The Voice.  She looks great and not to overdone other than the botox.  She's also not as tiny as I thought she would be.  Kelly actually looks thinner in person than on tv.


Wow, I’m shocked she doesn’t look super tiny.


----------



## limom

bagsforme said:


> I saw her in person last week at a taping of The Voice.  She looks great and not to overdone other than the botox.  She's also not as tiny as I thought she would be.  Kelly actually looks thinner in person than on tv.


She looks tall. Is she over 5 7?


----------



## bagsforme

She's probably 5'6'' or 5'7".  I was expecting her to be rail thin and she just normal/healthy looking.


----------



## justwatchin

Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton's Wedding Photos: Jeans for Him, Sky-High Cowboy Boots for Her!
					

Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton got married on Saturday at his Oklahoma ranch




					people.com


----------



## limom

She looked gorgeous. 
I love the dress for wedding number one, (that pink ombré)those two are just as memorable.


----------



## lanasyogamama

she looks amazing.


----------



## Jayne1

Her first dress to her first husband had a 'I'm too cool to wear a white bridal gown' vibe and these dresses have a stripper bridal gown vibe.  lol


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Her first dress to her first husband had a 'I'm too cool to wear a white bridal gown' vibe and these dresses have a stripper bridal gown vibe.  lol


That pink dress was iconic, one of  Galiano master piece. So romantic and unique.
 One of my friend, married in pink in the eighties as it was her signature color.
I loved the idea, her family not so much. 

More about the dresses designed by Wang








						Gwen Stefani's Two Wedding Dresses Were Full of Special Symbols and Meanings
					

The No Doubt singer got married to Blake Shelton over the holiday weekend.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## LittleStar88

Jayne1 said:


> Her first dress to her first husband had a 'I'm too cool to wear a white bridal gown' vibe and these dresses have a stripper bridal gown vibe.  lol



That pink dress was gorgeous! And inspired a wedding dress dip dye trend! 

Not loving this current dress - not my style. But it suits her and it's fun. Appropriate for a second wedding in a more casual and carefree setting. Looks like they went ahead and had fun in making the celebration their own!

Both dresses reflected her style at the time. The pink one had No Doubt's _Return of Saturn_ album vibes. This second one looks very much like a lot of the stuff she has been wearing lately. 

Looking forward to more photos and details from the wedding. I love weddings and I love Gwen!


----------



## Swanky

LOVED her first dress!  Love the short party dress showing off the boots too this time around.


----------



## poopsie

I love her esthetic
I was a HUGE L.A.M.B. fan back in the day. Not the clothes but her bags and footwear were top rate for their niche


----------



## TadPlaid

poopsie said:


> I love her esthetic
> I was a HUGE L.A.M.B. fan back in the day. Not the clothes but her bags and footwear were top rate for their niche


I was a huge L.A.M.B. fan, too!  They used to make amazing bags.  I follow this incredible leather craftsman on YouTube (Steve from Bedo’s Leatherworks).  He works a lot on LV bags and other brands, as well intricate shoe repairs. Much to my delighted surprise he just uploaded a repair of the Mandeville in Chain Plaid (I legit squealed when I saw this).  It’s good to know that there are still L.A.M.B. lovers out there (this one shelled out $600+ for the repair).  Just when I thought we were a dying breed, lol.


----------



## LittleStar88

I was a LAMB fan, too! Had just about all of the clothing and bags. Going through my old photos and it's crazy the stuff I had. The bags were amazing!

And after all of that I have only one pair of LAMB sneakers shoved in the back of a storage box. No bags, no clothing, nothing else left...


----------



## meluvs2shop

What happened to Lamb? Bankrupt? Or still being sold at like Ross or something like that.


----------



## pursekitten

TadPlaid said:


> I was a huge L.A.M.B. fan, too!  They used to make amazing bags.  I follow this incredible leather craftsman on YouTube (Steve from Bedo’s Leatherworks).  He works a lot on LV bags and other brands, as well intricate shoe repairs. Much to my delighted surprise he just uploaded a repair of the Mandeville in Chain Plaid (I legit squealed when I saw this).  It’s good to know that there are still L.A.M.B. lovers out there (this one shelled out $600+ for the repair).  Just when I thought we were a dying breed, lol.




Thank you for the video! Love his channel. The fact that someone is paying premium to restore an old L.A.M.B. bag warms my heart—that bag must have so many amazing memories for that customer.

I'm also a L.A.M.B fan and almost unloaded my last tote; she's just so large and heavy that I didn't use it as much as I thought I would. She's still with me for now. Love the exterior and interior prints and the sturdy brushed gold-tone hardware.



And the SHOES! Omigsoh the L.A.M.B. shoes were super-cute and then I couldn't find them any more. Most of them were too tall for comfort but stunning.

@LittleStar88 High-five fellow L.A.M.B. fan!   Never saw the sneaks—what a great find!

@meluvs2shop L.A.M.B. started as a passion project with shoes, clothes, bags, watches, and fragrances in the Noughties at Nordstrom. Then, the brand seemed to phase out a lot of products as the L.A.M.B. album wasn't the new, hot thing anymore. Apparently Gwen Stefani was "appearing at New York Fashion Week every year from 2005 to 2011" until she had kids and took a 3-year hiatus. The fashion brand died in 2015, and then she shifted to GX by Gwen Stefani eyewear line in 2016.


----------



## TadPlaid

pursekitten said:


> Thank you for the video! Love his channel. The fact that someone is paying premium to restore an old L.A.M.B. bag warms my heart—that bag must have so many amazing memories for that customer.
> 
> I'm also a L.A.M.B fan and almost unloaded my last tote; she's just so large and heavy that I didn't use it as much as I thought I would. She's still with me for now. Love the exterior and interior prints and the sturdy brushed gold-tone hardware.
> View attachment 5156634
> 
> 
> And the SHOES! Omigsoh the L.A.M.B. shoes were super-cute and then I couldn't find them any more. Most of them were too tall for comfort but stunning.
> 
> @LittleStar88 High-five fellow L.A.M.B. fan!   Never saw the sneaks—what a great find!
> 
> @meluvs2shop L.A.M.B. started as a passion project with shoes, clothes, bags, watches, and fragrances in the Noughties at Nordstrom. Then, the brand seemed to phase out a lot of products as the L.A.M.B. album wasn't the new, hot thing anymore. Apparently Gwen Stefani was "appearing at New York Fashion Week every year from 2005 to 2011" until she had kids and took a 3-year hiatus. The fashion brand died in 2015, and then she shifted to GX by Gwen Stefani eyewear line in 2016.


The shoes!! So amazing!  I regret donating my L.A.M.B. pumps.  I have one more pair, and it will have to be pried from my feet when that time comes.

Super happy you love Steve’s channel, too!  I’m worried that this kind of artistry is fading out.  It’s heartwarming to see people who have an affinity and passion for leather craftsmanship.  I feel some have less understanding when shelling out $$ for a handbag compared to a piece of hangable art.  To me, that reverence is one and the same.  I appreciate the artistry in crafting/repairing handbags (and personally, it resonates in me in a way traditional art doesn’t, no matter how hard I try).

Also, rock your L.A.M.B. bag.  It‘s gorgeous and deserves a wee bit of time to shine.  Gwen Stefani, through her L.A.M.B. line, represented freedom to explore a tomboy aesthetic without judgment.  That may have been more credit to the mid/late aughts, but I appreciated it.


----------



## prettyprincess

People always talk about JLO, but how incredible does Gwen look at 52!! She seriously looks better now than in her 20s!


----------



## Stephie2800

Gwen looks amazing!! I really need the names of her plastic surgeon and personal trainer ASAP


----------



## purseinsanity

She looks beautiful but she's definitely had tweaking.  It's subtle, but she looks different to me now.


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> She looks beautiful but she's definitely had tweaking.  It's subtle, but she looks different to me now.


It’s not subtle to me!


----------



## jennlt

lanasyogamama said:


> It’s not subtle to me!


That's what I was going to say until I saw your post! It's about as subtle as that neon yellow/green thing she's wearing lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

I mean, I think she looks amazing, but almost in a non human way.


----------



## zen1965

Does not look like Gwen to me.


----------



## Annawakes

She looks like Christine Quinn from selling sunset.


----------



## LavenderIce

She looks good, but she's definitely had more than a few tweaks.


----------



## pukasonqo

jennlt said:


> That's what I was going to say until I saw your post! It's about as subtle as that neon yellow/green thing she's wearing lol


Is all kountoring like the Kartrashians


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> It’s not subtle to me!





jennlt said:


> That's what I was going to say until I saw your post! It's about as subtle as that neon yellow/green thing she's wearing lol


Ok, I was trying to be nice (for once!) 
She looks totally different to me, LOL.


----------



## jennlt

purseinsanity said:


> Ok, I was trying to be nice (for once!)
> She looks totally different to me, LOL.



My favorite saying is, "If you don't have anything nice to say, come sit by me".


----------



## purseinsanity

jennlt said:


> My favorite saying is, "If you don't have anything nice to say, come sit by me".


Coming right over!!


----------



## jennlt

purseinsanity said:


> Coming right over!!



Wonderful! I still need you to organize my closet


----------



## prettyprincess

Stephie2800 said:


> Gwen looks amazing!! I really need the names of her plastic surgeon and personal trainer ASAP


Whatever it is, it’s working! She looks incredibly youthful.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Love LAMB and Bedo’s is amazing. Agree with you on this. Definitely had one new, sold it and then rebought it this year off of POSHMARK. I miss LAMB bags.


----------

